# Playstation Vita



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Story so far : 

*Hardware*
- 2 analog sticks
- six access motion controls
- new game media (flash based carts)
- large screen
- touch pad on the back
- Front and rear camera, with a microphone
- 5 inch OLED
- 3G plus WiFI
- GPOS
- 4x resolution of PSP
- Touch screen
- Touch pad on back of device
- PS3 quality graphics
- Released this holiday season, in Japan
- micro analogue stick
- downloaded PSP titles work on NGP

*Some games* 
- Uncharted
- Killzone
- Little Big Planet
- Resistance
- WipeOut
- Hot Shots Golf
- Reality Fighters
- Gravity Daze
- Smart As
- Broken
- Little Deviants
- Call of Duty

*Tech*
*CPU*
ARM? CortexTM-A9 core (4 core)

*GPU*
SGX543MP4+

*External Dimensions*
Approx. 182.0 x 18.6 x 83.5mm (width x height x depth) (tentative, excludes largest projection)

*Screen*
(Touch screen)
5 inches (16:9), 960 x 544, Approx. 16 million colors, OLED
Multi touch screen (capacitive type)

*Rear touch pad*
Multi touch pad (capacitive type)

*Cameras*
Front camera, Rear camera
*
Sound*
Built-in stereo speakers
Built-in microphone

*Sensors*
Six-axis motion sensing system (three-axis gyroscope, three-axis accelerometer), Three-axis electronic compass
*
Location*
Built-in GPS
Wi-Fi location service support

*Keys / Switches*
PS button
Power button
Directional buttons (Up/Down/Right/Left)
Action buttons (Triangle, Circle, Cross, Square)
Shoulder buttons (Right/Left)
Right stick, Left stick
START button, SELECT button
Volume buttons (+/-)
Wireless communications
*
Mobile network connectivity (3G)*
IEEE 802.11b/g/n (n = 1x1)(Wi-Fi) (Infrastructure mode/Ad-hoc mode)
Bluetooth? 2.1+EDR ?A2DP/AVRCP/HSP?
*
Dev Support*
*JAPAN*
ACQUIRE Corp. ALVION Inc. AQ INTERACTIVE INC. ARC SYSTEM WORKS Co.,Ltd.  ARIKA CO.,LTD. ARTDINK CORPORATION ASCII MEDIA WORKS Inc. CAPCOM CO.,  LTD. CHUN SOFT CO., Ltd Codemasters Software Company Limited Crafts  & Meister Co.,Ltd. CyberConnect2 Co.,Ltd. D3 PUBLISHER Inc. Dimps  Corporation Edia Co., Ltd. ENTERBRAIN, INC. FromSoftware, Inc Gameloft  K.K. Genki Co.,Ltd. Grasshopper Manufacture Inc. GungHo Online  Entertainment,Inc GUST CO.,LTD. HAMSTER Corporation HUDSON SOFT CO.,  LTD. IDEA FACTORY CO., LTD. Index Corporation(Atlus) IREM SOFTWARE  ENGINEERING INC. KADOKAWA GAMES,LTD. Kadokawa Shoten Publishing Co.,  Ltd. Konami Digital Entertainment Co., Ltd. LEVEL-5 Inc. Marvelous  Entertainment Inc. media5 Corporation NAMCO BANDAI Games Inc. Nihon  Falcom Corporation Nippon Ichi Software, Inc. NOWPRODUCTION, CO.,LTD Q  Entertainment Inc. SEGA CORPORATION SNK PLAYMORE CORPORATION Spike  Co.,Ltd SQUARE ENIX Co., Ltd. SystemSoft Alpha Corp. TECMO KOEI GAMES  CO., LTD. TOMY Company,Ltd. TOSE CO., LTD. Ubisoft K.K. YUKE?S Co., Ltd.

*NA*
Activision, Inc. Capybara Games Demiurge Studios Epic Games Inc. Far  Sight Studios Frima High Voltage Software Kung Fu Factory Paramount  Digital Entertainment PopCap Games Powerhead Games Trendy Entertainment  Ubisoft? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment 2K Games 2K Sports

*EU*
Avalanche Studios Climax Studios Ltd Codemasters Software Company Ltd  Eurocom Developments Ltd Eutechnyx Ltd Exient Ltd Firemint PTY Ltd  Gameloft SA Gusto Games Ltd Home Entertainment Suppliers PTY Ltd  Impromptu Software Ltd Rebellion? Rockstar Games Sidhe Interactive Sumo  Digital Ltd Team 17 Software Ltd Ubisoft Entertainment SA Zen Studios  Ltd


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

*Media and additional info*



Sony Press release

*Spoiler*: __ 


















*Sony Game Reel*
*Uncharted Demo*
*Hot Shots Demo* 
*Little Deviants Demo*


*Information on Playstation on Android. *



> SONY COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT TO UNVEIL
> “PLAYSTATION®SUITE,” DELIVERING THE WORLD
> OF PLAYSTATION® TO ANDROID™ BASED PORTABLE DEVICES
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2011)

inb4           $499


----------



## blackbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally, I don't want better than NDS graphics on my handheld systems. 

All those HD details packed onto a small screen are more likely to give me a headache, if I even notice them, than leave me in awe.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Another over priced Sony product which will fail


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2011)

At least it has two analog sticks this time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Another over priced Sony product which will fail


Speculation on cost puts it around $200 - $250 to manufacture. This being Sony they wont try and mark it up for hardware profits. So speculation is about $300.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> inb4           $499



You're awfully optimistic. 

An OLED touchscreen alone will add $150~$200 to the price of the PSP2. Add in whatever the hell they've got to get it running near the PS3's level, then the 3G Data on top of that... We're talking closer to the iPad price, like, around at least $600.

Which is probably reasonable, if Sony decide to market it as a tablet PC with actual games - unlike a certain other product.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You're awfully optimistic.
> 
> An OLED touchscreen alone will add $150~$200 to the price of the PSP2. Add in whatever the hell they've got to get it running near the PS3's level, then the 3G Data on top of that... We're talking closer to the iPad price, like, around at least $600.
> 
> Which is probably reasonable, if Sony decide to market it as a tablet PC with actual games - unlike a certain other product.





The parts are really not that different.. OLED prices are actually cheap, it's once you go to bigger sizes (18" ++ ) that is becomes expensive.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> The parts are really not that different.. OLED prices are actually cheap, it's once you go to bigger sizes (18" ++ ) that is becomes expensive.



I meant for the consumer, not Sony... 

They already proved they believe we want to pay a premium, plus they'll probably argue that the iPad costs as just much but only does things half as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, psp has epic games, it may have failed for sony but as a consumer i love it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I meant for the consumer, not Sony...
> 
> They already proved they believe we want to pay a premium, plus they'll probably argue that the iPad costs as just much but only does things half as well.



Sony has a history of giving consumers hardware at under manufacture cost. They probably wont here, but build cost will make this about a $300 device.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Sony has a history of giving consumers hardware at under manufacture cost. They probably wont here, but build cost will make this about a $300 device.



Then what happened with the PSP Go? 

Anyway, a price that low is optimistic given what's under the hood. I'm expecting the price to be closer to twice that. Which means they'll likely charge us around ?550... Which is crazy, but it's comparable to the iPad's prices so nobody will complain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Personally, I don't want better than NDS graphics on my handheld systems.
> 
> All those HD details packed onto a small screen are more likely to give me a headache, if I even notice them, than leave me in awe.


 I'm kinda with you there. Handhelds are, for me at least, about a return to earlier graphics styles. Simpler games. Better game. That doesn't always hold true, of course, but sometimes it does. Look at Castlevania.

I suppose I should hold off on buying a PSP for a little while yet. I wonder if this, if true, would play old PSP games as well?  Or is Sony totally against backwards compatibility now?


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just glad they added dual thumbsticks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer the old-school d-pad myself.

And not the abominations that put it into one giant button, either. I like the seperated directional buttons the most.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the idea of this more than the 3DS, but i'll buy neither anyway.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I like the idea of this more than the 3DS, but i'll buy neither anyway.



Depends for me. I'm not going to lie...3DS got me hyped.

But fuck both this and 3DS though until those prices drop to $199 or something. I heard 3DS is $300...fuck that, I could buy a Wii or a 360 at that price.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

3DS is gonna be $250 actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

You can still get a Wii for that. Or an XBOX 360. Or a PS3. 

And a library of games you can get used/cheap.

If anything I'd probably have to get either an XBOX or PSP before I can warrant a 3DS/PSP2 purchase.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about this is the Go-like design.

This is going to be really fucking uncomfortable to play.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> 3DS is gonna be $250 actually.



Sony with their shit pricing will price it at 400 - 500  And once again Nintendo will steam roll them.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

its not gonna be 400+ dollars lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> ^Monster Hunter is my sway card



You and all of Japan.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Nova said:


> its not gonna be 400+ dollars lol




Sony are shit heads


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

Even 300+ would be too much for a handheld.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

ps3 graphics sounds pretty good for 300 bucks. assuming its ps3 graphics


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

No fucking way. 300 is alot. 250-280 is good.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> ^Monster Hunter is my sway card



I think the 3DS will be more likely to get a few Monster Hunter games this time around. StreetPass offers some very unique opportunities for Capcom, thanks to the 3DS passively sharing information, and the camera angle of Monster Hunter games is practically perfect for a 3D display.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

you are some poor motherfuckers


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Indeed we are, especially so in this economy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the money to buy both handhelds when they launch; but paying console price for a handheld? no thx.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Nova said:


> ps3 graphics sounds pretty good for 300 bucks. assuming its ps3 graphics


 Only if it had A/V output.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2011)

no fucking thanx.. 

my phat psp is even more dusty than my psOne, which is ironic since it runs ps1 games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> no fucking thanx..
> 
> my phat psp is even more dusty than my psOne, which is ironic since it runs ps1 games


 Are you insinuating that you do not use it?


Your PSP, give me it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you insinuating that you do not use it?
> 
> 
> Your PSP, give me it.



If for no other reason than the fact that the psp (with CFW) runs any PS1 game, it is the greatest handheld available. Even if it isn't commercially successful.

I make my own psx eboots all the time. There's also GBA, SNES, Genesis and MAME emulators.

Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should really own a psp.

*Plus:*


Wipeout Pure/Pulse
Prinny/Prinny 2
God of War Chains of Olympus
God of War Ghost of Sparta
Crisis Core
Disgaea 1/2
Dissidia 1/(and soon)2
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
MGS Peace Walker
Guilty Gear Accent Core Plus
BlazBlue Continuum Shift

What more do you want?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> If for no other reason than the fact that the psp (with CFW) runs any PS1 game, it is the greatest handheld available. Even if it isn't commercially successful.
> 
> I make my own psx eboots all the time. There's also GBA, SNES, Genesis and MAME emulators.
> 
> Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should really own a psp.



to bad you cannot get sonys API and really hack the crap out of the system (use its fullest potential) .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> If for no other reason than the fact that the psp (with CFW) runs any PS1 game, it is the greatest handheld available. Even if it isn't commercially successful.
> 
> I make my own psx eboots all the time. There's also GBA, SNES, Genesis and MAME emulators.
> 
> ...


 I may be old, but I'm heterosexual. 

I want a PSP, I'm just too cheap to buy one, currently. And I just bought Batman Arkham Asylum and Golden Sun DS. I got my hands full, bro.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bDN3aUzyctY[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously. I own a PS3, a PSP, a DS XL and a pimping PC. The PSP never let me down.



CrazyMoronX said:


> And I just bought Batman Arkham Asylum



Good purchase. Let me know how Golden Sun DS is.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought a PSP at launch... It's currently collecting dust until Dissidia 012 comes out. I really should hack it though, but it sounds like such a long-winded process...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

considering theres a whole shitload of terrible game making studios, i dont mind only buying a few titles for each system because all the rest suck dick.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The only thing I don't like about this is the Go-like design.
> 
> This is going to be really fucking uncomfortable to play.



The Go was actually comfortable to play with moreso than the original. It's just the thumbstick was too tiny, you can barely feel the shoulderpads and the thing was just in general too small.
But, it felt more like a controller which I preferred than a handheld system.



Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]bDN3aUzyctY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seriously. I own a PS3, a PSP, a DS XL and a pimping PC. The PSP never let me down.
> 
> ...



I actually sold my Go for the red and black ghost of sparda PSP-3001 because the game is that awesome.  And my new PSP looks badass. 

Golden Sun is actually fun. Easy, but alot of fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2011)

> Near PS3 level graphics*



I want this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

oh, only near*?

fuck, its probably got worse then 3ds graphics i bet


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I want this.



Sony: Sure its yours for $500


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

1000 on ebay.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

The World said:


> 1000 on ebay.



Special edition, leaked version  

Or the European market gets screwed for a whole year and is released there after one year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

2 months before it gets hacked.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Special edition, leaked version
> 
> Or the European market gets screwed for a whole year and is released there after one year.



Speaking of leaked versions, Play-Asia have a bunch of 3DSs that are already ready to ship. Costs a bit of a premium, though, and it didn't sound like there were yet games to get with it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Sony: Sure its yours for $500



For ps3 graphics handheld, it's worth it.



Nova said:


> oh, only near*?
> 
> fuck, its probably got worse then 3ds graphics i bet



3DS is ps2 graphics though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> For ps3 graphics handheld, it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 3DS is ps2 graphics though.



technically its stronger than Ps2 its more on the levels of a GC. It also has shader and other effects on the level of Xbox360.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> 3DS is gonna be $250 actually.


Oh.


CrazyMoronX said:


> You can still get a Wii for that. Or an XBOX 360. Or a PS3.
> 
> And a library of games you can get used/cheap.
> 
> If anything I'd probably have to get either an XBOX or PSP before I can warrant a 3DS/PSP2 purchase.


True. I may get a Wii during income tax time.



Naruto said:


> If for no other reason than the fact that the psp (with CFW) runs any PS1 game, it is the greatest handheld available. Even if it isn't commercially successful.
> 
> I make my own psx eboots all the time. There's also GBA, SNES, Genesis and MAME emulators.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post. PSP do have some good games though.

As to your rhetorical question, I want a handheld that doesn't break on me in a few months. I still like my DS more than my PSP because it doesn't break like the PSP. You might be thinking, "oh, Esura don't take care of his shit" but that couldn't be further from the truth. My PSP was freaking spotless, I never dropped it, I had it always in a rubber protector case thing, I got a screen protector on it...then after a few months the damn UMD drive blew. This happened to multiple PSPs of mines. All except one was bought brand new. 

On the other hand, my DS is quite indestructible. I dropped it, accidentally stepped on it, let my niece play with it, accidentally poured pop on it, and it still works. Actually, I can show you a pic of it and it looks damn near brand new. I have no case nor any protector on it....and I bought it used. I'm still on one DS still. I'm on my fifth PSP however....

Fuck you Sony, make durable handhelds that doesn't break when I sneeze.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I think the 3DS will be more likely to get a few Monster Hunter games this time around. StreetPass offers some very unique opportunities for Capcom, thanks to the 3DS passively sharing information, and the camera angle of Monster Hunter games is practically perfect for a 3D display.


I sincerely hope it's not exclusive to either platform. I want my dual analogues and I want to see it in 3D *shrug*



Nova said:


> oh, only near*?
> 
> fuck, its probably got worse then 3ds graphics i bet


The 3DS isnt in the same ballpark technically, throw that thought away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you insinuating that you do not use it?
> 
> 
> Your PSP, give me it.



i would, but you're half away around the world.. and i don't trust DHL 



Naruto said:


> If for no other reason than the fact that the psp (with CFW) runs any PS1 game, it is the greatest handheld available. Even if it isn't commercially successful.
> 
> I make my own psx eboots all the time. There's also GBA, SNES, Genesis and MAME emulators.
> 
> ...



my psx is running smoothly, + multiplayer  

these games are good, but they're rpg infested.. 

the only good mention is gow games..

and fighting games in the psp? no fucking thanx 


while the DS owns in platforming + POKIMANZ:33


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 25, 2011)

^Friend you need to play Monster Hunter


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for God Eater Burst to pop my MH cherry.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Monster Hunter is a gem  

I would prefer a console version myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> ^Friend you need to play Monster Hunter



Genre: Action role-playing game

didn't i already imply i detest RPGs except pokemon? 

well, unless its a really good one, like cross edge.. i really liked that game..


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> the only good mention is gow games..



No offense but you obviously have either not played these games or you possess a terrible taste.



> these games are good, but they're rpg infested..



Disgaea 1&2 are the only bona fide rpgs I've mentioned. Kingdom Hearts and Crisis Core have _some _rpg elements.

On the other hand I listed 4 fighting games, 2 action adventure games, 2 platformers, 1 stealth action and 2 racing games.






> and fighting games in the psp? no fucking thanx



I pull FRCs on the PSP a whole lot better than using the sixaxis. And I hope you're not saying it's the graphics, because Accent Core Plus looks exactly the same.



Nova said:


> considering theres a whole shitload of terrible game making studios, i dont mind only buying a few titles for each system because all the rest suck dick.



Bingo. I've noticed after getting a PS3 I have less good games than I had the pleasure of playing on my PSP.

On the PS3 I have:


God of War III
Bayonetta
Super Street Fighter IV
Vanquish
Cross Edge
Disgaea 3
BlazBlue Continuum Shift
Demon's Souls
Heavy Rain
Metal Gear Solid 4
Read Dead Redemption (probably will get Undead Nightmare once I'm done with this)
Uncharted 1&2
Vanquish

In retrospect, that's actually a fair amount of good titles.



			
				You said:
			
		

> But Naruto, what about Dragon Age, Darksiders, Mass Effect 2 and Fallout 3?



I'm glad you asked. I have them all for the PC, enjoying superior graphics and 60 fps framerates. I even have Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions, an okay game.
*
P.S.:* If there's a good game for the PS3 that's not available for the PC that isn't a shooter (console FPS games suck) and I haven't mentioned it, please tell me. I'm somewhat new to the platform.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Tekken 5 on the psp was good


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Tekken 5 on the psp was good



Tekken 

Well, it was one of the first games to boast stellar graphics on the console, probably due to the fact that it's a fighting game and it doesn't push the hardware a lot.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Nonetheless a good game, it was comparable to its console counter part.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> it was comparable to its console counter part.



Oh absolutely, if you dig Tekken it did not fall short in any way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2011)

Naruto said:


> No offense but you obviously have either not played these games or you possess a terrible taste.


i played most of them, and i already said i hate rpgs 



> Disgaea 1&2 are the only bona fide rpgs I've mentioned. Kingdom Hearts and Crisis Core have _some _rpg elements.



rpg elements, yeah ok, that 



> On the other hand I listed 4 fighting games, 2 action adventure games, 2 platformers, 1 stealth action and 2 racing games.




fighting games + psp = something stupid


KH and crisis core are a no because of rpg elements.. and i already hated their previous games so yeah..

MH is a bigger meh than GT5

Peace Walker is okay, but not something to buy a psp for.

wipeout is as fun though..



> I pull FRCs on the PSP a whole lot better than using the sixaxis. And I hope you're not saying it's the graphics, because Accent Core Plus looks exactly the same.



its not the graphics.. 

but i just don't feel comfortable using my psp for fighting games.. i dunno about you, but i feel like like psp will break any moment, especially after a special.. not to fucking mention chaining and cancellation 



i got my psp on launch, i also bought it instead of a DS, it was mostly misplaced or something..

when i got my DS, its always near my ps3 ready to be played..


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> Genre: Action role-playing game
> 
> didn't i already imply i detest RPGs except pokemon?
> 
> well, unless its a really good one, like cross edge.. i really liked that game..


[YOUTUBE]vH73luLXCOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> [YOUTUBE]vH73luLXCOM[/YOUTUBE]



No offense but I doubt every pokemon player will like MH. Pokemon has a more diverse world and is a bit more in depth than MH. Their is nothing to the game outside of creating weapons and repetive quests. Then again it is fun and addicting but I do not hink you can easily compare pokemon to MH.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm all for a PSP2. Loved the first one so I'll probably pick this up too. Pretty interesting that the PSP is still around, when you compare it to all the handhelds that tried competing with Nintendo.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No offense but I doubt every pokemon player will like MH. Pokemon has a more diverse world and is a bit more in depth than MH. Their is nothing to the game outside of creating weapons and repetive quests. Then again it is fun and addicting but I do not hink you can easily compare pokemon to MH.


This is a retarded post.

EDIT: I should probably clarify before you have my post deleted.

Firstly my post has ZERO to do with Pokemon. I was expressing to him he needs to play the best game on the PSP. 

Monster Hunter is more tactical than most every action rpg out there. You have to plan for escape routes, traps, elemental strengths, weaknesses, attack patterns, environmental conditions (heat, cold, poison etc) try and lure monsters away from their cohorts. Status effects and boosts. Weapon attributes, armor attributes, which abilities you need (of the hundred+ there is). And you have to do this with limited items so you have to make compromises and plan it out so the monster can't run away and go sleep else you have to do it all over again. To say it has less depth that Pokemon, which is basically a rock, paper, scissors game is being willfully ignorant.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jan 26, 2011)

This system will most likely be a day one purchase if Sony prices it right. I'm thinking the system is going to be priced at 249.99. Why do I guess that price you ask? 
1. It has to compete with the pricing of the 3DS,
2. Its seems that 249.99 seems to be the starting price for every handheld Sony initially launches. For example, the original PSP was 249.99 when it came out, the Go was 249.99 when it came out as well.




Naruto said:


> *
> P.S.:* If there's a good game for the PS3 that's not available for the PC that isn't a shooter (console FPS games suck) and I haven't mentioned it, please tell me. I'm somewhat new to the platform.



Mirror's Edge is an amazing game (The story is unoriginal and lacks much to be desired, but the gameplay is amazing and honestly you forget about how bad the story is because of how much fun the game is.), and Ninja gaiden sigma I,II.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2011)

I once played Monster Hunter. I did so until I spent 45 minutes farming the liver of a monster that was a bitch to pin down in the first place. 

Never again. 

Monster Hunter does not appeal to everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> [YOUTUBE]vH73luLXCOM[/YOUTUBE]



look i know its a good game to some people, but its not for me..

check my earlier posts, the psp's game library lacks IN MY OPINION.. 

plus, its still inferior to pokemon.. that much is known..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder if the new Imageepoch RPG on the PSP will be any good. Supposedly it's around 50-80 hours long. Which is wow.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> plus, its still inferior to pokemon.. that much is known..



Wait, what? They're completely different games, how can you compare them at all?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Wait, what? They're completely different games, how can you compare them at all?



well he just posted the video, not sure what he meant with it.. so i gave two different answers..


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I once played Monster Hunter. I did so until I spent 45 minutes farming the liver of a monster that was a bitch to pin down in the first place.


Piscine liver? dohohoho If you wanna give it a try again, I'm always up for hunting. You only really start hitting the swing of things when you get to HR3/4 



Khris said:


> look i know its a good game to some people, but its not for me..
> 
> check my earlier posts, the psp's game library lacks IN MY OPINION..


Thats cool, but you are very wrong when you say the PSP's library lacks. It has very highly rated games in every genre there is (FPS apart) people who claim the psp's library to be deficient are just looking away or unwilling to try the games. 



> plus, its still inferior to pokemon.. that much is known..


No. 



Naruto said:


> Wait, what? They're completely different games, how can you compare them at all?


People like comparing them cause they are each respecting systems premier title. The only thing they have in common is that they are jrpg's really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Thats cool, but you are very wrong when you say the PSP's library lacks. It has very highly rated games in every genre there is (FPS apart) people who claim the psp's library to be deficient are just looking away or unwilling to try the games.


what part of "in my opinion" do you not understand? 

sure, it excels at RPG, but nothing makes it unique to the home consoles.. DS delivers on that.. 



> No.



okay, to each his own


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2011)

Naruto said:


> If there's a good game for the PS3 that's not available for the PC that isn't a shooter (console FPS games suck) and I haven't mentioned it, please tell me. I'm somewhat new to the platform.



Valkyria Chronicles is a very good game. 3D Dot Game Heroes, too. :3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> what part of "in my opinion" do you not understand?
> 
> sure, it excels at RPG, but nothing makes it unique to the home consoles.. DS delivers on that..


If you dont like the games thats fine. The way you are stating your answer though it sounds like you are saying that the variety does not exist, which is simply not true. I respect that you do not like the psp library, there are consoles who's libraries I detest as well, but be fair to the platform, the variety is there.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Firstly my post has ZERO to do with Pokemon. I was expressing to him he needs to play the best game on the PSP.



In your opinion. In mine, the best game on the PSP is a toss up between Peace Walker, Crisis Core, War of the Lions, Chains of Olympus or Persona 3 Portable.



> Monster Hunter is more tactical than most every action rpg out there. You have to plan for escape routes, traps, elemental strengths, weaknesses, attack patterns, environmental conditions (heat, cold, poison etc) try and lure monsters away from their cohorts. Status effects and boosts. Weapon attributes, armor attributes, which abilities you need (of the hundred+ there is). And you have to do this with limited items so you have to make compromises and plan it out so the monster can't run away and go sleep else you have to do it all over again. To say it has less depth that Pokemon, which is basically a rock, paper, scissors game is being willfully ignorant.



Right, so now who's being willfully ignorant? Pok?mon is hardly "basically a rock, paper, scissors game". There are physical attacks and special attacks, buffing and debuffing, elemental strengths, weaknesses and immunities, abilities that dramatically alter how you approach the battle, equippable items that can do anything from increasing damage from a certain element of attack by 10% to rendering status ailments ineffective or even limiting you to one attack but increasing its damage by 150%. Then there are double and triple battles, as well, which are completely different animals altogether.

I ain't sayin' Monster Hunter is shallow, but Pok?mon sure as hell isn't.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2011)

Lyra said:


> In your opinion. In mine, the best game on the PSP is a toss up between Peace Walker, Crisis Core, War of the Lions, Chains of Olympus or Persona 3 Portable.


Peace Walker and P3P sure are damn fine games. 





> Right, so now who's being willfully ignorant? Pokémon is hardly "basically a rock, paper, scissors game". There are physical attacks and special attacks, buffing and debuffing, elemental strengths, weaknesses and immunities, abilities that dramatically alter how you approach the battle, equippable items that can do anything from increasing damage from a certain element of attack by 10% to rendering status ailments ineffective or even limiting you to one attack but increasing its damage by 150%. Then there are double and triple battles, as well, which are completely different animals altogether.
> 
> I ain't sayin' Monster Hunter is shallow, but Pokémon sure as hell isn't.


The Pokemon comment was hyperbole. Should've been obvious from the fact I summed up Pokemon as a game of yanken.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> If you dont like the games thats fine. The way you are stating your answer though it sounds like you are saying that the variety does not exist, which is simply not true. I respect that you do not like the psp library, there are consoles who's libraries I detest as well, but be fair to the platform, the variety is there.



dude, it only excels at rpgs..

gow games are the only great action games..

racing/simulation games don't bring anything unique and different than the console versions..

core gaming wise, its only rpg accessible..


----------



## delirium (Jan 26, 2011)

Lyra said:


> In your opinion. In mine, the best game on the PSP is a toss up between Peace Walker, Crisis Core, War of the Lions, Chains of Olympus or Persona 3 Portable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make Pokemon sound way more complicated than it really is. True the game provides "options", but it doesn't actually provide depth. There are a few select overpowered moves/abilities/pokemon which limit your options. This is why you'd typically run into the same Ttar/Flygon/Scizor/Heatran/Vap/or some other variation teams. It's definitely fun. But more in a broken MvC2 kind of way. Not in a tactical SF2 kind of way.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, psp has epic games, it may have failed for sony but as a consumer i love it.



What games have YOU been finding that I haven't? 



Tachikoma said:


> This is a retarded post.
> 
> EDIT: I should probably clarify before you have my post deleted.
> 
> ...



So.... it's basically like allot of games then.  I'm not saying pokemon is better but what you just told me is allot of things that are used in allot of games already.



Khris said:


> look i know its a good game to some people, but its not for me..
> 
> check my earlier posts, the psp's game library lacks IN MY OPINION..



It does. Trust me. It's filled with cookie cutter games a plenty.  I have like ten games for it and the only ones that I've had fun with are the Patapon games, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Which was a port and was actually bonus material for the actual game) and Birth By Sleep which has bad load time. (It's not the worst I've ever seen but it's really noticeable.

Patapon is the only games on it that feel truly original to me, so many of the ones people mention are sequels to games on other systems or ports.


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2011)

Why does this thread seem like it has nothing to do with the PSP2


----------



## eXze (Jan 26, 2011)

two analog sticks... preposterous.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> This is a retarded post.
> 
> EDIT: I should probably clarify before you have my post deleted.
> 
> ...





Depth of the overall game does not compare to pokemon. What you just mentiond is what you do in battle, whats after that? crafting alright but after that? depth of a video game goes past the aspects you only mentiond. 

But not to get to side tracked I do agree that the user should check out MH but only if you are a hardcore grinder / treasure hunter type of player.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jan 26, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Depth of the overall game does not compare to pokemon. What you just mentiond is what you do in battle, whats after that? crafting alright but after that? depth of a video game goes past the aspects you only mentiond.
> 
> But not to get to side tracked I do agree that the user should check out MH but only if you are a hardcore grinder / treasure hunter type of player.



Bah! Grinding in my treasure hunting?!  I do it the old fashioned way.... walk into people's homes and steal their stuff or use a ghost catcher to shake chandeliers, tables, potted plants, carpets, lamps, chairs ect.

That's how we do it OLD SCHOOL!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> It does. Trust me. It's filled with cookie cutter games a plenty.  I have like ten games for it and the only ones that I've had fun with are the Patapon games, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Which was a port and was actually bonus material for the actual game) and Birth By Sleep which has bad load time. (It's not the worst I've ever seen but it's really noticeable.
> 
> Patapon is the only games on it that feel truly original to me, so many of the ones people mention are sequels to games on other systems or ports.



i actually adore patapon 

but yeah, its not worth buying a psp for... 

especially when you have a good enough PC for emus.. 


having a good library means great games for almost all genres.. half at least..


psp doesn't deliver on that route..


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Depth of the overall game does not compare to pokemon. What you just mentiond is what you do in battle, whats after that? crafting alright but after that? depth of a video game goes past the aspects you only mentiond.
> 
> But not to get to side tracked I do agree that the user should check out MH but only if you are a hardcore grinder / treasure hunter type of player.


You're a ridiculously dense person. There is farming, fishing, treasure hunting, arena battles, weapon crafting, armour crafting, gem crafting, 3 different sets of quests, slaying quests, gather quests, boss quests, fort defences. 

If you dont care about the PSP2 i suggest you gtfo this thread your bile is tiresome and off topic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2011)

*FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN DISCUSSING THE TOPIC*

MV costs of SNSD, 2NE1 and BEG



Live blog of the playstation meeting here

EDIT: More




MV costs of SNSD, 2NE1 and BEG


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

> On the screen in a blue ball were the words
> NEXT GENERATION PORTABLE
> Then it flashed to ACTIVISION
> Sony is def. showing a new portable device
> No doubt about it


First bits of scribbles, the event starts in 1 hour and Kojima has been seen lurking around.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2011)

lol pokemon depth


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

Some poor sod who is going to be thrown out the meeting soon seems to have got a pic


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

More picks - EPIC 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2011)

you sound like a little school girl


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is your summary.  (For those up at this hour)


----------



## Corran (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been following the live blog for over an hour now 

Talking about cell phones and gaming at the moment, psp phone incoming?

Edit: Playstation Suite for Andriod phones. That sounds really fucking cool since I have an andriod phone


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Jan 27, 2011)

The new PSP.

Edit: Damn you Zhaan


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

I love you right now 


Corran said:


> The new PSP.
> 
> Edit: Damn you Zhaan


I love you too for trying. 

The new PSP though....looks damn near close to the old PSP except it has an extra analog. One point for PSP2 favor considering 3DS only has one analog.


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

The guy playing the game from the rear of the PSP is pretty neat, but it looks like it would be pretty damn annoying.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh dear LAWD YES

/just got to work


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

Drake. Awesome.
Good UI. Awesome


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, Near is pretty cool... tracks your footprints...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

> What we know-
> - 2 analog sticks
> - six access motion controls
> - new game media (flash based carts)
> ...



                         .


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sony is branching out.

Anything said of battery life as yet?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 27, 2011)

I doubt the battery will last long, the PSP2 is coming along just fine. They weren't kidding about the ps3 graphics though.


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

MGS4 on PSP2. It's over.


----------



## Corran (Jan 27, 2011)

^It was a tech demo, all these things are basically tech demos so far


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

Kojima's new project 

I want him to realize his dream


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^It was a tech demo, all these things are basically tech demos so far



I know that you silly goose. 

The fact that you can get that level of detail on a portable is just impressive. 'Tis what I meant.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, screw the 3DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2011)

Please do not cost over $300...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

$899 confirmed.

Also, a moderator should rename this thread; its current title sucks.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar confirmed. 

San Andreas Stories?


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

Now, NGP just needs to have some games to convince me to buy it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

CPU: ARM® Cortex™-A9 core (4 core)
GPU: SGX543MP4+
RAM: TBD
Storage: Unidentified "new media" for games, on-board Flash storage
Display: 5 inches (16:9), 960 x 544, Approx. 16 million colors, OLED
Wireless: 3G, GPS, Bluetooth 2.1+EDR (A2DP/AVRCP/HSP), WiFi IEEE 802.11b/g/n
Inputs: Multi-touch screen and multi-touch-sensitive back panel, D-pad, L/R shoulder buttons, standard PlayStation buttons


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

If they announce a FFVII remake at E3, I'd definitely get it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> MGS4 on PSP2. It's over.





Zhaan said:


> Yeah, screw the 3DS.






Goofy Titan said:


> Please do not cost over $300...


Sadly...I think it will.

Then again, I wasn't getting it day 1 anyways.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

Report the OP and suggest a new thread title Bya <3

This conference


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

PS3/NGP interaction is nice.

Continuing a PS3 game, on the go, is something that would be a major selling point.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Game Developer List for the NGP:



Yes, Square-Enix is on that list.

3rd PARTY DEV/PUBLISHER LIST:


> Quote:
> JAPAN
> ACQUIRE Corp. ALVION Inc. AQ INTERACTIVE INC. ARC SYSTEM WORKS Co.,Ltd. ARIKA CO.,LTD. ARTDINK CORPORATION ASCII MEDIA WORKS Inc. CAPCOM CO., LTD. CHUN SOFT CO., Ltd Codemasters Software Company Limited Crafts & Meister Co.,Ltd. CyberConnect2 Co.,Ltd. D3 PUBLISHER Inc. Dimps Corporation Edia Co., Ltd. ENTERBRAIN, INC. FromSoftware, Inc Gameloft K.K. Genki Co.,Ltd. Grasshopper Manufacture Inc. GungHo Online Entertainment,Inc GUST CO.,LTD. HAMSTER Corporation HUDSON SOFT CO., LTD. IDEA FACTORY CO., LTD. Index Corporation(Atlus) IREM SOFTWARE ENGINEERING INC. KADOKAWA GAMES,LTD. Kadokawa Shoten Publishing Co., Ltd. Konami Digital Entertainment Co., Ltd. LEVEL-5 Inc. Marvelous Entertainment Inc. media5 Corporation NAMCO BANDAI Games Inc. Nihon Falcom Corporation Nippon Ichi Software, Inc. NOWPRODUCTION, CO.,LTD Q Entertainment Inc. SEGA CORPORATION SNK PLAYMORE CORPORATION Spike Co.,Ltd SQUARE ENIX Co., Ltd. SystemSoft Alpha Corp. TECMO KOEI GAMES CO., LTD. TOMY Company,Ltd. TOSE CO., LTD. Ubisoft K.K. YUKE’S Co., Ltd.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 27, 2011)

$450 for a PSP2 that down right blows 3DS out of the water, and 3-5 of gaming time. That's not bad.

I made the first and the last fact up btw.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

don't know if I will get this. I hope for quick hacking.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jan 27, 2011)

Honestly this was me the whole conference :pek:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> MGS4 on PSP2. It's over.


Game. Set. Match.

I'm buying one if Kojima makes another Metal Gear game on the PSP2, which I think he will.

An MGS4 port would be nice too.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Game. Set. Match.
> 
> I'm buying one if Kojima makes another Metal Gear game on the PSP2, which I think he will.
> 
> An MGS4 port would be nice too.



He mentioned he plans on making a game for the NGB. I rather it be ZOE 3 but yeah chances of that happening is...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh god, please make that happen, Kojima. We'd been dying to have another Zone of the Enders game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> MGS4 on PSP2. It's over.


Wait what? Holy shit.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Videos incase you missed the live stream:


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 27, 2011)

So what exactly does the rear touchpad do?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

Reported the title, Tachi.

Gotta say I'm really digging the design of this handheld, it looks so much better than any of the mockups.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Big Boss said:


> So what exactly does the rear touchpad do?



Watch the vids I posted above and you'll see.

Anyways they didn't really announced any 3rd party games from Japan seems there saving that for E3. But here's an image for one Japanese game:


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2011)

Honestly I've never really been interested in handhelds... but this has me excited. It just looks awesome from every single aspect. The technology, the build, the features, the games announced, and the connectivity/community features. This is the only handheld I've ever actually been excited about... To bad it'll probably come out around Uncharted 3, Mass Effect 3, and Skyrim so... I'll have to wait.

That's ok, it'll probably be pretty expensive from the get go so I'll just hold off until the first value bundle.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

*THIS IS BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2011)

People, calm down! Kojima already said he isn't confirming a MGS4 port and, given how the game never even got a Trophy Patch, I think he's going to work on something entirely new instead. He wants to make the game seamlessly transferrable between home and handheld consoles, after all, and that sounds like a new project.

Overall, I'm impressed by the size. A five inch OLED screen will be gorgeous. I'm only annoyed that they didn't add a second pair of should buttons, since that would've meant they would have no excuse not to allow the PSP2 to play everything on the PSN Store.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> Reported the title, Tachi.
> 
> Gotta say I'm really digging the design of this handheld, it looks so much better than any of the mockups.


Thank you Bya 

Giant bomb also has some nice pics up 



I will update the OP and second post at home :33


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2011)

Shit. Holy fucking shit.

Alright, fuck the 3ds.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Thank you Bya
> 
> 
> Giant bomb also has some nice pics up
> ...



Just copy everything from that GB page, lol. 

Seriously, what a sexy little thing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry 3DS, but PSP2 will be the greatest handheld of all time.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 27, 2011)

So it's basically a portable PS3 in the form of a slightly larger PSP. Scary how far technology has come. This thing will burn a hole through your wallet though.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Vid of the conference though it doesn't have the 3rd party game developers part talking about the NGB and showing their presentations, still a good high quality vid:

Vid 1: Chacarron

Vid 2: Chacarron

Vid 3: Chacarron


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2011)

NGP is more appealing than the PSP that is for sure. I like what I saw now I am wondering about the price tag and the 3DS still my target...


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2011)

It's an impressive system no doubt but I'm getting the 3DS. My one concern with the PSP2 is developer support and I don't mean Konami, Capcom and Squenix.

I like to think about things from every angle and I can only assume that development costs for the PSP2 will be ridiculous when compared to the 3DS. Developers are always concerned about how much it costs to make games on the PS3 and 360. If the PSP2 has power along the lines of the home consoles, where does that leave the 5thCells of the world?

I don't really see how the PSP2 will be able to compete with the 3DS in developer support. I can see only the big studios backing the PSP2 and we'll be getting games that are guaranteed to sell, not more imaginative games or new IPs. Sorry SONY, I have a PS3 I don't need one in my pocket.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

It's still too early to tell how strong the 3rd party will be. Well know by E3 when Sony shows off the 3rd party games. BTW There was a 3rd party Trailer Reel but wasn't shown for some reason. At least that's what a 3rd party developer said on Neogaf gaming site. Guess Sony is saving the big guns for E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2011)

i have to be honest thats damn awesome.. now all we need is a good library.. even the 3ds still doesn't have a solid one.. maybe kid icarus..

but honestly i might buy them both, just like with the ds and psp.. hopefully though i get the best from them both.. 



AndrewRogue said:


> $450 for a PSP2 that down right blows 3DS out of the water, and 3-5 of gaming time. That's not bad.
> 
> I made the first and the last fact up btw.



450 is still bit overpriced, but not games are still confirmed.. let there be a full HD remakes of some psone or ps2 games and we're set 



Helix said:


> Now, NGP just needs to have some games to convince me to buy it.



yes.. this... 



Sotei said:


> It's an impressive system no doubt but I'm getting the 3DS. My one concern with the PSP2 is developer support and I don't mean Konami, Capcom and Squenix.
> 
> I like to think about things from every angle and I can only assume that development costs for the PSP2 will be ridiculous when compared to the 3DS. Developers are always concerned about how much it costs to make games on the PS3 and 360. If the PSP2 has power along the lines of the home consoles, where does that leave the 5thCells of the world?
> 
> I don't really see how the PSP2 will be able to compete with the 3DS in developer support. I can see only the big studios backing the PSP2 and we'll be getting games that are guaranteed to sell, not more imaginative games or new IPs. Sorry SONY, I have a PS3 I don't need one in my pocket.



kinda too soon.. but the rear thingy could get some great ideas going..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2011)

Design looks meh, the game lineup sucks IMO, and the features are shit I can do on my cellphone. Kind of a HUGE pass for me unless I see some better games soon. Uncharted is the ONLY game I want...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sotei said:


> It's an impressive system no doubt but I'm getting the 3DS. My one concern with the PSP2 is developer support and I don't mean Konami, Capcom and Squenix.
> 
> I like to think about things from every angle and I can only assume that development costs for the PSP2 will be ridiculous when compared to the 3DS. Developers are always concerned about how much it costs to make games on the PS3 and 360. If the PSP2 has power along the lines of the home consoles, where does that leave the 5thCells of the world?
> 
> I don't really see how the PSP2 will be able to compete with the 3DS in developer support. I can see only the big studios backing the PSP2 and we'll be getting games that are guaranteed to sell, not more imaginative games or new IPs. Sorry SONY, I have a PS3 I don't need one in my pocket.


If it can reuse PS360 assets/engines dev costs wont be that high. If not, depends on what middleware and support Sony can put out.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2011)

3DS and now this 

You know what? Fuck my life.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2011)

How much are the games going to cost? Hopefully nobody is out of their mind and decides to charge $60 for a fucking portable game. That'd be absurd.

Also, fuck this system if it too wants to do stupid region locking.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> How much are the games going to cost? Hopefully nobody is out of their mind and decides to charge $60 for a fucking portable game. That'd be absurd.
> 
> Also, fuck this system if it too wants to do stupid region locking.



You want a portable console with games that look as good as PS3 games, yet you won't pay the price of a PS3 and the price of PS3 games to get it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2011)

Almost as good. I hear lost planet looks like a ps2 game...I won't pay 60 for that. 40-50 is tops.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Design looks meh, the game lineup sucks IMO, and the features are shit I can do on my cellphone. Kind of a HUGE pass for me unless I see some better games soon. Uncharted is the ONLY game I want...



Like I said a little too soon to pass judgement on the gaming support right now since it's obvious they haven't announced the 3rd party games. Sega, Konami, Capcom, Tecmo were there at the presentation which showed off some game demos but haven't official announced anything yet.

Here's a list of game developers who are supporting the PSP2:

*Japan 
Acquire 
Alvion (makers of Malicious) 
AQ Interactive 
Arc System Works 
Arika 
Artdink 
Ascii Media Works 
Atlus / Index Holdings 
Capcom 
Chunsoft 
Craft & Meister (they’re making Earth Seeker for Wii) 
CyberConnect2 
D3 Publisher 
Dimps 
Edia (they make Maplus software for PSP) 
Enterbrain 
Falcom 
From Software 
Genki 
Grasshopper Manufacture 
GungHo Online Entertainment (remember Mimana?) 
Gust 
Hamster 
Hudson 
Idea Factory 
Irem 
Kadokawa Games 
Kadokawa Shoten 
Konami 
Level-5 
Marvelous 
Media Five 
Namco Bandai 
Nippon Ichi Software 
Now Production 
Q Entertainment 
Sega 
SNK Playmore 
Spike 
Square Enix 
SystemSoft Alpha 
Takara Tomy 
Tecmo Koei Games 
Tose 
Yukes



North America 
Activision 
Capybara Games 
Demiurge Studios 
Epic Games 
Far Sight Studios 
Frima 
High Voltage Software 
Kung Fu Factory 
Paramount Digital Entertainment 
PopCap Games 
Powerhead Games 
Trendy Entertainment 
Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment 
2K Games 
2K Sports



Europe 
Avalanche Studios 
Climax Studios 
Codemasters Software Company 
Eurocom Developments 
Eutechnyx 
Exient 
Firemint 
Gameloft 
Gusto Games 
Home Entertainment Suppliers 
Impromptu Software 
Rebellion 
Rockstar Games 
Sidhe Interactive 
Sumo Digital 
Team 17 Software 
Ubisoft Entertainment 
Zen Studios*



Only big studios that are missing are EA and THQ but EA has said in an interview awhile ago that they've received dev kids for the PSP2 guess there going to announced there suppport/games at E3.




> Almost as good. I hear lost planet looks like a ps2 game...I won't pay 60 for that. 40-50 is tops.



Depends on which version you get. The PS3 port of Lost Planet 1 SUCKED, 360 version looked great. Lost Planet 2 looked much better, but had worse gameplay because of forced co-op designed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You want a portable console with games that look as good as PS3 games, yet you won't pay the price of a PS3 and the price of PS3 games to get it?



I want fun portable games. If I wanted to be bullshitted about getting a console experience on a handheld, I'd buy a console.

I didn't ask for PS3 visuals, all I ask for are fun games. And if it's an investment exactly like a console in terms of pricing, I believe the portability factor of such a handheld device is thrown down the toilet. Handheld platforms are supposed to be cheaper than consoles, and it's absolutely insane to potentially have them similar in price. Many companies made games for handhelds because of the cheaper cost, and a lot of them supported the PSP. If the PSP2 really focuses on this whole console in your hand nonsense, I think it could be a beacon of destruction for the principles of portable gaming.

This is assuming Sony is still being dumb in regard to pricing, ala PS3 and PSP Go. $40-$50 is stretching it, even on 3DS.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> I want fun portable games. If I wanted to be bullshitted about getting a console experience on a handheld, I'd buy a console.
> 
> I didn't ask for PS3 visuals, all I ask for are fun games. And if it's an investment exactly like a console in terms of pricing, I believe the portability factor of such a handheld device is thrown down the toilet. Handheld platforms are supposed to be cheaper than consoles, and it's absolutely insane to potentially have them similar in price. Many companies made games for handhelds because of the cheaper cost, and a lot of them supported the PSP. If the PSP2 really focuses on this whole console in your hand nonsense, I think it could be a beacon of destruction for the principles of portable gaming.
> 
> This is assuming Sony is still being dumb in regard to pricing, ala PS3 and PSP Go. $40-$50 is stretching it, even on 3DS.




That's my main concern with the PSP2, development costs will be insane for a handheld machine, only the biggest and richest studios will be able to create games for it. And what's the point in making an original game on this thing when the install base will be non existent? You might as well dedicate the man power to create the games on the PS3 and 360 where the install base is in the millions. The games are going to go for $50-60 on this thing, if not then there's no reason for games to cost that much on the home consoles.

SONY still doesn't understand the handheld market.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

Meh still getting the 3DS since the PSP2 probably wont be out untill say july or something.


----------



## Helix (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard you want to buy a PSP2.

I don't think the PSP2 will lack third party support at all, and I do not see the biggest or richest studios being the only contributors to the handheld. The game developers that were on stage, such as Kojima and Nagoshi,  said that porting the games like MGS4 and Yakuza were really easy. So, that must mean it should not be hard to develop games on it as well. If that's the case, then it should help them in developing PS3 games and having them being played on the handheld on-the-go as well. 

The translators also mentioned Hirai talking about more games that are not from the PS library, so that sounds like new IPs (and probably more casual crap).


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 27, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Like I said a little too soon to pass judgement on the gaming support right now since it's obvious they haven't announced the 3rd party games. Sega, Konami, Capcom, Tecmo were there at the presentation which showed off some game demos but haven't official announced anything yet.
> 
> Here's a list of game developers who are supporting the PSP2:
> 
> ...



Namco Bandai = New Naruto game (maybe Ultimate Ninja Impact)
2k Sports = Nba 2k12 yea finally a good portable basketball game


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 27, 2011)

It's looks ugly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Because I buy my consoles and handhelds based on physical aesthetics.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks simplistic and classy imo.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 27, 2011)

It also looks about 300 bucks too expensive.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 27, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> It also looks about 300 bucks too expensive.


$300? With the amount of technologies in that thing, it will easily go over $300.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2011)

its design stomps any psp model


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because I buy my consoles and handhelds based on physical aesthetics.



I'll have you know I bought the see-through Gameboy because it was cooler than my boring grey one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'll have you know I bought the see-through Gameboy because it was cooler than my boring grey one.


 Really?

I have a clear PS3 I want to sell you.

It doesn't work, but it's clear.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really?
> 
> I have a clear PS3 I want to sell you.
> 
> It doesn't work, but it's clear.



I'll give you a thousand, but I want free delivery.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 27, 2011)

uncharted gameplay
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j6rNKXB6sw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 27, 2011)

So, they will most likely announce the release date + price on E3?


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 27, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> So, they will most likely announce the release date + price on E3?


sony said they want to release it by holiday 2011


----------



## Corran (Jan 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> uncharted gameplay
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j6rNKXB6sw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That isn't Uncharted: Drake's Fortune is it because it seems a lot better than it :33


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 27, 2011)

That uncharted gameplay looks kinda stupid. From the looks of things, things just wont feel fluid going back and forth from analogues to touch screens. I'll guess I'll have to wait to make a serious opinion, but from the looks of things, I don't like it.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> That uncharted gameplay looks kinda stupid. From the looks of things, things just wont feel fluid going back and forth from analogues to touch screens. I'll guess I'll have to wait to make a serious opinion, but from the looks of things, I don't like it.



The developers have said the the touch screen/back screen controls will be optional. If you want to play it like you did on the PS3 than play it like that.

Anyways some dates people would like to remember:

*GDC is february 28.
E3 is June 7
TGS is September 15*


----------



## Mihael (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks great honestly, the graphics look awesome but I doubt i'll get one. For one I bet the price is going to be fucking expensive and I think the 3DS is going to get the best games. I may be wrong and the NGP gets a lot of support but I will be getting a 3DS.......  someday, since I don't have money for any of them right now


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2011)

Dual joysticks! That is all


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks like everything I thought the Go would be.  It will, of course, come down to the games, but it looks much better than the 3DS.  Both will be day one purchases for me, but I'm much more impressed by this.

Dual joysticks, huge screen, PS3-level graphics.  Looks amazing.  

I'd pay $500-$600 for it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 27, 2011)

So, exactly how much better will the graphics be?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So, exactly how much better will the graphics be?



Better than the first Xbox system and close to the PS3:

Uncharted PSP2/NGB Game:

Tough Guys Don't Dance


Hot Shots Golf:

Tough Guys Don't Dance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2011)

dem graphics 

oh please lord, let there be good games


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2011)

> PSN titles. From the post above: ?NGP will be able to play PSP titles, minis, PS one classics, video and comics from the PlayStation Store.?



Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> It looks like everything I thought the Go would be.  It will, of course, come down to the games, but it looks much better than the 3DS.  Both will be day one purchases for me, but I'm much more impressed by this.
> 
> Dual joysticks, huge screen, PS3-level graphics.  Looks amazing.
> 
> I'd pay $500-$600 for it.



500-600 dollars for a handheld...no fucking way


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

im not buying it, it probably only will have like 3 games i will like that i will never play again after i beat them


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> im not buying it, it probably only will have like 3 games i will like that i will never play again after i beat them



MV costs of SNSD, 2NE1 and BEG

Typical Sony.

It will have sexy graphics and no games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

It'll get games, you just have to wait 3 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> It'll get games, you just have to wait 3 years.



PSP never had any new games after all those years and Its been 4 years since PS3 came out and their still isn't any good games on it. Now PSP2 is just ports from the PS3s already non-existing gaming library. 

I'm surprised Sony's game department hasn't turned out like Sega yet.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

The PS3 has plenty of good games now, the PSP I can't speak for so much as I sold mine a few months after I bought it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

killzone, uncharted, little big planet, grand theft auto, are all good games nimron, but i will have them on my ps3 already so no reason to buy them again


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

I think thats the PSP's main problem, unless its a JRPG, most of its games are watered down versions of a PS3 game.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The PS3 has plenty of good games now,



What good exclusives do they have?



Nova said:


> killzone, uncharted, little big planet, grand theft auto, are all good games nimron, but i will have them on my ps3 already so no reason to buy them again



I meant NEW games. You can play all those on the PS3. And i don't think a handheld needs games like Uncharted or Killzone. 

LBP works perfect for a handheld though. Too bad its just a port of the PS3 version and not a brand new game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

Good is subjective, so it depends.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What good exclusives do they have?





i guess you live under a rock


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> i guess you live under a rock



If you call interactive cutscenes that offer no challenge at all games, then sure.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

well if you dont like killzone and uncharted, i suggest demon souls


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

I was unaware that something had to be challenging to be a game. There are such things as difficulty settings nowadays.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> i guess you live under a rock



He must have never heard of Demon Soul's.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> If you call interactive cutscenes that offer no challenge at all games, then sure.



Peace Walker is a great PSP title.

Oh, and Demon's Souls is pretty good.

I'm with the consensus that you've probably been living under a rock, if you think it has no good exclusives.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> well if you dont like killzone and uncharted, i suggest demon souls



I'll check that out and see if it has some nice engaging gameplay. Something most games nowadays lack.



Gnome on Fire said:


> I was unaware that something had to be challenging to be a game. There are such things as difficulty settings nowadays.



I like games that are challenging. Easy games with interactive cutscenes every way i look are boring and have no replay value whatsoever. The B-rated acting doesn't help matters either.



Proxy said:


> Peace Walker is a great PSP title.
> 
> Oh, and Demon's Souls is pretty good.
> 
> I'm with the consensus that you've probably been living under a rock, if you think it has no good exclusives.



It doesn't. Uncharted is just interactive cutscenes gameplay just like GOW. I have a 360 for tired old FPS/shooters and MGS4 was one big movie with 5 hours of actual gameplay.

Only games i had fun with this gen are Raiden IV and Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey now, the PSP and PS3 do have some good games, but in terms of exclusive games, it is a bit fair to assume that the systems aren't worth it if you only look at first party exclusives. I never thought that was Sony's advantage. Valkyria Chronicles, Demon's Souls, and some Final Fantasy games are pretty fun, but I could figure one of the gaps the platform has is a lot of third party games are on other platforms, so the huge sell isn't there for you even with third party exclusives. And Sony is beaten to the floor in terms of first party material by Nintendo, too.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I'll check that out and see if it has some nice engaging gameplay. Something most games nowadays lack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your opinion is shit.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2011)

Really hoping no major SRW games come out on this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2011)

oh come on.. 

we need original titles that separates this from the home console, i do not need a portable uncharted,resistance or whatever.. 

i need something new and original


----------



## Kunkka (Jan 28, 2011)

NGP? Nintendo Got Pawned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> oh come on..
> 
> we need original titles that separates this from the home console, i do not need a portable uncharted,resistance or whatever..
> 
> i need something new and original


 We'll take the Nintendo approach to new and original and have about 1,300 ports of older PS2/PSX games.

Like FFX-2 remake!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> NGP? Nintendo Got Pawned.



NGP, Neo Geo Pocket?


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> oh come on..
> 
> we need original titles that separates this from the home console, i do not need a portable uncharted,resistance or whatever..
> 
> i need something new and original



Monster Hunter is all I need.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We'll take the Nintendo approach to new and original and have about 1,300 ports of older PS2/PSX games.
> 
> Like FFX-2 remake!



remakes as in total revamped remakes including gameplay and stuff? no problem.. sure, depending on the games..



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Monster Hunter is all I need.



not to be an ass... but $500+ for monster hunter? 

fuck that..


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2011)

$500? 

Fuck that.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey now, the PSP and PS3 do have some good games, but in terms of exclusive games, it is a bit fair to assume that the systems aren't worth it if you only look at first party exclusives. I never thought that was Sony's advantage. Valkyria Chronicles, Demon's Souls, and some Final Fantasy games are pretty fun, but I could figure one of the gaps the platform has is a lot of third party games are on other platforms, so the huge sell isn't there for you even with third party exclusives. And Sony is beaten to the floor in terms of first party material by Nintendo, too.



But tell me, how many times do you want to see Mario? 

Sony's not clinging to one character and rehashing it over and over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> $500?
> 
> Fuck that.



not confirmed.. but it should atleast be around that price


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2011)

It won't cost $500, they've already stated that it'll be affordable and that they (Sony) will be selling it at a loss.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> $500?
> 
> Fuck that.



Well that's what you'll be paying for a WiFi-only PSP2. If you want 3G, it'll cost you another fifty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> remakes as in total revamped remakes including gameplay and stuff? no problem.. sure, depending on the games..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If they do it anything like Nintendo it will be a 60/40 split. 60% of the games are just direct ports, and the other 40% is actually split up between semi-remakes (barely updated graphics, maybe an extra), true remakes (3D in place of 2D, improves game mechanics), and total reimaginings (everything's different: see Lufia II) that ruin the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2011)

Proxy said:


> But tell me, how many times do you want to see Mario?
> 
> Sony's not clinging to one character and rehashing it over and over.



Most of the Mario "rehashes" are spin-offs not made by Nintendo. All of the games made by Nintendo that star Mario are usually high-caliber products.

And one of the reasons Sony isn't rehashing a franchise is because their platforms costs too much to do yearly releases. So they do bi-yearly releases. You bet your ass most companies want to release their IPs yearly if possible.


----------



## BVB (Jan 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Well that's what you'll be paying for a WiFi-only PSP2. If you want 3G, it'll cost you another fifty.



what the hell


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 28, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> It won't cost $500, they've already stated that it'll be affordable and that they (Sony) will be selling it at a loss.



Yeah they also said that they'll be two Sku's for the PSP2/NGB:

New interview with another Sony Head boss Hirai mentions that they'll be two sku's one with 3G and one without it:



> One of the major points from the interview is that Hirai acknowledged that there are plans for multiple versions of the hardware, including Wi-Fi only versions and 3G + Wi-Fi versions. Such hardware developments will be made on a region-by-region basis, he said.
> 
> MV costs of SNSD, 2NE1 and BEG



 Which is good news. The no 3G one will obviously cheaper. Hopefully I'll be $300 or below.



Anyways some interesting quotes from Epic themselves on the system. 

*Epic: NGP perfect for Gears-style game, PS3/PSP2 Cross Gameplay Happening, More #1*




> Originally Posted by Eurogamer:
> "This is the kind of machine that a Gears of War-style experience would be appropriate on because it has the control layout that games like that are designed for and can produce some pretty compelling visuals," he said. "Activision announced Call of Duty for the device so of course a Gears-style game would also be appropriate."
> Originally Posted by Eurogamer:





> Rein went into more detail on the game, and confirmed that PS3/NGP cross-platform play is possible.
> 
> "Dungeon Defenders is essentially a PS3 game brought to NGP," he said. "At CES this year, Trendy showed Dungeon Defenders on a Tegra 2 mobile device playing multiplayer against a PlayStation 3. Trendy told me they're planning to have NGP players playing against PS3 players. So this part is already a reality.
> 
> "All they need to add is the ability to save your status in the cloud so you can pick up and play on another device and they're done. That's not a hard problem to solve and I suspect Sony will offer a good solution for that via PSN at some point."





> Originally Posted by Eurogamer:
> But what of Epic itself? Does it plan to develop NGP games?
> 
> "Right now we're concentrating on Unreal Engine 3 and we're very excited with the results," said Rein. "Multiple UE3 licensees tells us they're building games they plan to ship on NGP and I suspect we'll hear more about that throughout the year."
> Source: MV costs of SNSD, 2NE1 and BEG





> Originally Posted by Kotaku:
> Rein calls the NGP a "pretty huge deal" for not just Playstation fans, but gamers.
> 
> "A truly portable high-end gaming experience just seems so awesome to me," he said. "I've said for a while that triple-A isn't going away, it's going everywhere. The idea of a portable device that delivers the kinds of high-performance dual-analog stick experiences I can get on a console definitely appeals to me as a gamer and the NGP can do that and so much more."
> Source:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If they do it anything like Nintendo it will be a 60/40 split. 60% of the games are just direct ports, and the other 40% is actually split up between semi-remakes (barely updated graphics, maybe an extra), true remakes (3D in place of 2D, improves game mechanics), and total reimaginings (everything's different: see Lufia II) that ruin the game.



well, it remains to be seen.. but so far, the library doesn't stand out.. gonna be a long 6-7 months


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2011)

The World said:


> Your opinion is shit.



Sorry if i don't like playing interactive movies and actually want to play games with actual gameplay and a challenge.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 29, 2011)

Um anyways...



> *Imageepoch Working on NGP Games*
> 
> CEO of RPG developer/publisher says system is like a fusion of console and SNS.
> Posted Jan 29, 2011 at 06:01, By Anoop Gantayat
> ...



Good to hear Imageepoch is working on it. Interesting thing to note they mentioned that they weren't on the 3rd party support list because they registered too late. Wonder if that's the same case with EA and THQ. Especially with EA since they already mentioned they have dev kits.


----------



## Cash (Jan 29, 2011)

Idk, I might skip this :/


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't give a flying fuck how much the 3G model costs. The PSP2 looks fucking amazing, so hell yeah I'm going to buy it!


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Warning: While this relates to Apple, it also relates to Sony.*



I'm not trying to hate on Sony, but I do feel that their ideology behind the PSP is what hurt it's potential succes. NGP does contain all latest features for a mobile device, but how good will Sony's communication be towards selling the device?

Will this thing have good games that makes it standout from the 3DS (new and existing IPs)? How well does the NGP's software and firmware features take advantage of the hardware specs? How intuitive is the interface for it's multiple functions and network options?

I want the NGP to be successful, but I want it to be that way because of Sony learning from it's mistakes, not making the same ones on a bigger scale and hoping for a stroke of luck.


----------



## Rannic (Jan 29, 2011)

No I got decided between this and a Honeycomb tablet.
(I might just get both)


----------



## PainKiller (Jan 29, 2011)

I skipped the PSP Go but the PSP2/NGP looks like it's worth the buy, waiting for a verified price tag though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

First two posts updated


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I see you linked a bunch of stuff in here, if you want it to be in the opening two posts, just let me know.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Here go a trailer thing for NGP. Maybe you could add to OP.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUqD8zJJCZ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

That Gravity Daze game got me hyped for sure.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats where the some of the images are pulled from, check the op :3

There are also vids of those games in action, thank you though


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Price confiirmed yet?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

Only that it will be cheaper than expected :3


----------



## Agitation (Feb 2, 2011)

Was going to get a 3ds but the Psp2 just looks so sexy, better have some great releases for it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Only that it will be cheaper than expected :3



Cheaper than 600 is 500


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

lol It will be in the $300 - $400 region I recon


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

It will be something like £300, fuck you Sony  I aint buying it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

You're probably luckier than most actually. 

I can see them doing a basic 250 pound wifi model, 300 pound model with wifi+3G and a network (O2/Orange/Vodaphone) subsidized 3G model.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

But £300 is alot more than $300 i just hate how Sony never change the pricing. Yet they screw the European market even more. I wont bother with the 3G version myself.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

The $1 = 1 Euro thing is utterly retarded


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Your telling me  They make alot of money with the European market. Im praying for a £250 myself. Even though im sure it wont happen £250-280 is okish


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Smart business move by them. "OH IT'S THE SAME PRICE AS USA, LOOK!!!". 

I'd to that, too, if I thought I could get away with it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

Most people arent that economically dense though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Only the British.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

CMX  What did you say?


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

He said the British are economically dense.

Yes, I went there...


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

The lot of you  

We are taken advantage of


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Vault kun


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi thar Tachi-kun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, Vault, I'll sell you this PSP2 I bought for 250 USD for only 225 pounds. 

That's a good savings, bro.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Deal  Its actually not bad  

£225 is $363  Wow thats a cool flip


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

If only I could actually do that, I could be rich.  I just need to find a good way to save on shipping.

Well, that and the whole region lock thing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Im sure Sony doesnt do that anymore, PS3 being a prime example.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Well then. I'm sure we can come to some kind of arrangement.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Indeed good sir


----------



## Lupin (Feb 2, 2011)

Will wait for confirmed price before considering buying.


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 2, 2011)

wow. NGP is looking pretty awesome. the rear track pad controls is a bit intriguing. the only thing i dont like about NGP is that we need to download the games to play it..


----------



## Corran (Feb 2, 2011)

^You don't need to download, there will be cartridges.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 19, 2011)

Sony has announced a lot of middleware and game engine partners for the PSP2.

Notably among the new additions is Crytek with CryEngine.



> Originally Posted by Sony:
> "SCE is pleased to announce that the following middleware companies have their innovative technology solutions available right now to support NGP developers:"
> 
> Game Engines
> ...



Lots of games will look good with those engines noteably Unreal engine 3 and CryEngine.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

Official price announced?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank god for no Gamebryo. 

Price I expect at E3 I think


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

Another thing im more worried about is the battery life, this is a pretty powerful machine. I want to know how many hours im gonna get with it outdoors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I should get one of these.

After getting a PSP and playing that, I find it is far superior to the tiny-ass DS. It's bigger, easier to use, no shitty touchscreen bullshit with a 2-inch stylus, better screen, etc... The only qualm I have is how long it takes the game to load at first. UMDs are shit.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

CMX i hope you havent forgotten our deal  I was dead serious. 

No way am i buying this thing for twice as much as you Amerifags


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, if you really want to do it I'm all for it. We'll need to work out the arrangements come time of release.

Also, last time I shipped anything international it took weeks. Months, even. It was fucking crazy.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Where did you ship it? Must have been somewhere very remote


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Well once I shipped something up to Canada and it never got there. The second time it did get there pretty quick as I recall.

However, I never did receive this package from Italy once. I waited for months and months and just gave up. I think it took a few weeks to arrive here from Africa once, too. 

Perhaps I was just unlucky.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

I try to avoid internet transactions as much as possible myself. But i just bought a cd today. Will see how long it takes even though the logistics are simple i still think it will take awhile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Well the out-of-country stuff was all personal business.  I did almost order these toothpicks from Australia once though, but the shipping was like 13 bucks for a box of two-dollar toothpicks.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

By why ship toothpicks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

They were special, flavored toothpicks.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Another thing im more worried about is the battery life, this is a pretty powerful machine. I want to know how many hours im gonna get with it outdoors.


About the same as the 3DS's battery life, i.e. shit. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I should get one of these.
> 
> After getting a PSP and playing that, I find it is far superior to the tiny-ass DS. It's bigger, easier to use, no shitty touchscreen bullshit with a 2-inch stylus, better screen, etc... The only qualm I have is how long it takes the game to load at first. UMDs are shit.


No UMD's this time, it's going to be some form of flash carts.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

What's the 3DS battery life btw?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Good thing I got this PSP for 40 bucks. Otherwise I might be inclined to rage at getting inferior console.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2011)

i thought they said that it would be very similar to the PSP 3000's battery life.

Shit but better than the 3DS's


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

I got my psp in 05, i still have it  And it still works. but i paid £120, it wasnt bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

3DS has a battery life of only 3 hours. 




In full 3d mode and wi-fi, etc...



Still.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats fail  Really fail


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2011)

Cannot wait for this, been a supporter for the PSP since 05. I just hope it's not over $350, which it prob will be.

I'm so happy they're abandoning the UMDs though, I hate those things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, UMDs suck dicks and shit.

I'll try to use my PSN off my PS3 as much as possible from here on out for games on this thing. My only real problem is the long-ass time it takes to actually start the game. It's brutal. 

I'll probably be able to hold out until PSP2 is 1-2 years old before getting it though now that I got my PSP.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

> I'll probably be able to hold out until PSP2 is 1-2 years old before  getting it though now that I got my PSP


This is a very good idea, portables usually get better with hardware iterations


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Everybody wants a hacked psp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to hack my PSP. How can I?


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

You havent done so  And you have had the damn thing for over over 5 years?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

I made a costum firmware PSP thread yonks ago


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got my PSP on Saturday.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

But i thought it was since 05  

What version have you got? If you have bought UMDs, return them now!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

That's the other guy that had it that long. Not me. 

I have the 3001 version, I think. I don't know, I don't have the box. My nephew isn't very good with this kind of thing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Just downgrade it  

And Tachi will tell you the best games to get, that is if your memory card is big enough  I used to hate switching games  I only had a 2gig back then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I think this is either only a 1gb or my nephew has a shit-ton of stuff on it (968mb free before I installed TO data).

I need to learn how to hack it, post-haste.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

First you must downgrade it 

You have to ask Tachi i have been out of the psp scene for ages.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

A 3000? You have to downgrade it then put HEN and isoloader on it :33 

I'll get you some instructions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds complicated. I'll just have to figure it all out by myself.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Dont worry man, Tachi is good at explaining these kind of stuffs. Besides its not that complicated.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

Here you go

here

6.35 PRO (Doesnt run PSX eboots though)

TN-HEN C 6.20 runs everything though. 

So what firmware are you on? first you need a HEN(exploit) for your current official firmware


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Umm, it just made me upgrade it to 6.something or other. I'll have to look at this when I get home. If it's complicated though...


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2011)

You probably have 6.37. Go to System setting > System Information and it'll tell ya.

I've never hacked my psp for the many years I've had it. Teach me too!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

It's simple, you stick a file on your flash, run it, then you run another file and you're set :33


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not really sure how to downgrade my firmware though. Never done it before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have a way to put stuff on my card though.  Unless you can set it up to do so wirelessly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

Hirako are you on 6.37? 

Also lol silly cmx, plug your psp into your pc via usb to put files onto the mem card :33


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

So you have been wasting money buying games? 

I need a bigger memory stick to even be interested in going back to psp games


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes 6.37 is my current firmware.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't even have a USB cable. That's the thing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2011)

for 6.37 I think you can do half bite loader, no hen for it yet iirc 

does your pc have a card reader cmx?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

No, I don't have no fanzo gizmos.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2011)

Man a usb cable aint even fancy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess not. But is it a special USB cable, or is it a _USB_ USB cable? I don't have either, but I'm wondering.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm kind of sort of extremely excited about this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd be excited if I could trade my PSP in for it.  Maybe Gamestop will do another special trade-in thing.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe this is really stupid. This is why the PSPgo sucks so much.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope the games which arent getting physical copies are PSone classics


----------



## Corran (Mar 21, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I believe this is really stupid. This is why the PSPgo sucks so much.



Wait, what is your problem with this news?


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2011)

Some games  will only be digital.


----------



## Corran (Mar 21, 2011)

So it will be exactly like the PS3? What a surprise


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Some games will only be digital.


 You mean all games will be digital once you hack the PSP2.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2011)

Im awaiting the hack 

Lets put money up, im going for 6 months


----------



## Godot (Mar 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im awaiting the hack
> 
> Lets put money up, im going for 6 months



A week, at most.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

If this hardware is like anything like it seems, I would imagine it could take a while to crack.

I'd give it 5 months, tops.


If it's like the PS3 where someone has already figured it out... then it'll be hacked on release day.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2011)

Release day would be epic shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

If Sony hasn't learned their lesson it's possible. But a more feasible turnaround for it would be a week or two to work out the bugs.


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

Can this console produce 3D effect like 3DS ?


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> So it will be exactly like the PS3? What a surprise



Trigun was redone ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Wade said:


> Can this console produce 3D effect like 3DS ?


 Fortunately, no, it won't make us blind.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im awaiting the hack
> 
> Lets put money up, im going for 6 months



Hahha, I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Corran (Mar 22, 2011)

Why would you want to hack a system that will have a lot of online features? Hacking a 3G model would be like buying an expensive paperweight.



Wade said:


> Trigun was redone ?


A movie was made recently :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Corran said:


> Why would you want to hack a system that will have a lot of online features? Hacking a 3G model would be like buying an expensive paperweight.
> 
> 
> A movie was made recently :33


 So you can download games, duh.


Why do you want online features for a portable game system?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

*The Playstation Vita*

I didn't see a thread on this. Considering it's a brand new system I'd expect there'd be something. Though I realize it might be over-shadowed a bit by the Wii-U.

If there is another thread on it, delete this one.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Vita looks hot, will buy one.
Will buy a 3DS as well.
Will also buy The U.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

I was skeptical about the back touch screen, but the demonstration involving mod-nation racers sold me on it. I saw a few other games that utilized it as-well and it looks really neat.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

DAY 1 BUY. id have to wait on the wii u. if its anything like the wii (a few good games and a shit ton of shit games) then i wont buy it


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't find myself all "wow" over the Wii U. I am not a mario girl anymore...Also, Zelda won't return to the days of Ocarina or A Link to the past so soon.

Vita looks more mature and fun on the road than 3DS and it's the clear "wow" factor @ this E3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know, maybe if it has a bunch of cool games.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, maybe if it has a bunch of cool games.



I?m sure they will make a sequel to the original PSP smash hit dead or alive paradise2


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

I was pretty surprised at how cheap it was, compared to all of the speculations.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> I don't find myself all "wow" over the Wii U. I am not a mario girl anymore...Also, Zelda won't return to the days of Ocarina or A Link to the past so soon.
> 
> Vita looks more mature and fun on the road than 3DS and it's the clear "wow" factor @ this E3.



oh, the typical *its more mature so it dosen't suck* ?
also, look at the psp, poor library of games, my psp fat joystick have malfunction (the left go on slowmo and it move to the right sometime whitout even touching it, i had to open the psp and clean the joystick stuff..... now it look ok.....)

gran turismo for 2004 yay.... not... then it come out after years and years... with no story mode... a real joke.... i give up on portable console, they try too much to copy home console games.

i dont even want to bring my psp somewhere because i cant put it in my pocket because its too big, and im afraid to break the screen and have scratch on it.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh, the typical *its more mature so it dosen't suck* ?
> also, look at the psp, poor library of games, my psp fat joystick have malfunction (the left go on slowmo, i had to open the psp and clean the joystick stuff.....)
> 
> gran turismo for 2004 yay.... not... then it come out after years and years... with no story mode... a real joke....



Just an opinion. Some people don't want to play games like Mario and would like a more mature game. Just saying.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh, the typical *its more mature so it dosen't suck* ?
> also, look at the psp, poor library of games, my psp fat joystick have malfunction (the left go on slowmo and it move to the right sometime whitout even touching it, i had to open the psp and clean the joystick stuff..... now it look ok.....)
> 
> gran turismo for 2004 yay.... not... then it come out after years and years... with no story mode... a real joke.... i give up on portable console, they try too much to copy home console games.



you realize the only reason the psp did bad is because of easy hacking, pirated games, and a high price point. if the hacking is changed this will be a verry good system


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 7, 2011)

I really want to get the vita. Seems godly. Did you see those uncharted graphics on it?! Amazing! 

And they said that there will be vita game cards, alongside the SD memory card. So u won't have to download em!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh, the typical *its more mature so it dosen't suck* ?
> also, look at the psp, poor library of games, my psp fat joystick have malfunction (the left go on slowmo and it move to the right sometime whitout even touching it, i had to open the psp and clean the joystick stuff..... now it look ok.....)
> 
> gran turismo for 2004 yay.... not... then it come out after years and years... with no story mode... a real joke.... i give up on portable console, they try too much to copy home console games,
> ...



First I did not say DS > PSP 

Second, the "kiddy console" - it is a known fact! I had a Wii and a gamecube as well?and frankly, aside from Super Smash Brothers?I did not find any game worth my playing time and had to sell them both (Wii after a few months finishing Twilight Princess). Sorry if I am not a ?its me colorful Mario? or ?Pika Pi? or ?Mario cart? lover?I would still prefer a good old Street Fighter game with an online multi player or Froza breathing console.

Aside from that - The new Bioshock and Uncharted on PSP Vita > 3DS lineups so far.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

With the price being the same as the 3ds, I wouldn't be surprised if it outsells it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

At 250$ it would be stupid *not *to buy it.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> At 250$ it would be stupid *not *to buy it.





Naruto said:


> At 250$ it would be stupid *not *to buy it.


Agree 

*And can 3DS bring us this*  :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C9sb57uUIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo has always had an upper-hand when it comes to price, but it doesn't seem like that'll be the case this time around. I'm interested to see how the 2 of them sell.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Nintendo has always had an upper-hand when it comes to price, but it doesn't seem like that'll be the case this time around. I'm interested to see how the 2 of them sell.



I'm pretty sure they will both make money...
Nintendo is the powerhouse of portable gaming…they can fix the 3DS situation and surely they will. On the other hand, Sony was the first company to succeed in Nintendo’s home filed – the PSP didn’t not fail and sold over 60 million units worldwide (not counting their stupid GO! Stick) - but not many games came out.
The PSP seemed to give them experience in what to expect with the Sony Vita.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh, the typical *its more mature so it dosen't suck* ?
> also, look at the psp, poor library of games, my psp fat joystick have malfunction (the left go on slowmo and it move to the right sometime whitout even touching it, i had to open the psp and clean the joystick stuff..... now it look ok.....)
> 
> gran turismo for 2004 yay.... not... then it come out after years and years... with no story mode... a real joke.... i give up on portable console, they try too much to copy home console games.
> ...



I still use my day one bought fat PSP-1001.  It is a sturdy piece of hardware and nothing on it has broken for the six years I have owned it. I don't know why people think the PSP has a poor library when it has a tons of great games; you just have to open your eyes and look. Also, were you seriously expecting a story mode in a racing game? 

At any rate, handhelds do try to create that same experience people have while playing on home consoles. I am sure that is pretty much the goal Nintendo and Sony are going for. 

With all that being out of the way, the PSP was the last handheld I purchased. I don't feel the need in buying either the 3DS or Vita right off the bat. Today, I seriously rather play on my PC or PS3 over dedicating the time to play on a handheld. Then again, the PSP is all I really need since I installed custom firmware on it. Being able to emulate great titles from the PS1, SNES, Sega, and Gameboy are all I really need on-the-go should I desire it. And of course, PSP games.



cnorwood said:


> you realize the only reason the psp did bad is because of easy hacking, pirated games, and a high price point. if the hacking is changed this will be a verry good system



I don't necessarily agree with that. I'm pretty sure the DS was just as easy to hack, if not easier, with the R4. I also heard that the 3DS was hacked by the R4 (for DS games at least).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony has a chance to beat Nintendo at the portable market.

At least untill the VI generation of Pokeymans appear.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> were you seriously expecting a story mode in a racing game?



dude, by story mode i mean campaign mode, teasing us with a game since 2004, just to came out without even a campaign mode = lame 


also my point, you people think 250 is cheap ? WHATTTTTTT ? its freacking expensive, you can have a ps3/360 for the same price with a better game library and better gameplay. At least the npg have 2 joystick so it will not be as bad as the god awfull shooters game on the psp....

ya say im a hater i dont care.
its not worth it until the price go down and more games come out.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't necessarily agree with that. I'm pretty sure the DS was just as easy to hack, if not easier, with the R4. I also heard that the 3DS was hacked by the R4 (for DS games at least).



but see, you didnt have to buy anything to hack your psp. its kind of like a fence. it might not stop everyone from hopping into your yard but it will stop the lazy ones (majority of piraters)


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Only if the games are good, I'll look into it.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you didnt have to buy anything to hack your psp.



em... pandora battery ? magic stick ? you can't hack a psp whitout those.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> dude, by story mode i mean campain mode, teasing use with a game since 2004, just to came out without even a campaing mode = lame
> 
> 
> also my point, you people think 250 is cheap ? WHATTTTTTT ? its freacking expensive, you can have a ps3/360 for the same price with a better game library and better gameplay. At least the npg have 2 joystick so it will not be as bad as the god awfull shooters game on the psp....
> ...



The 3ds is also 250$. So I'm not seeing how you think 250 is expensive, especially in comparison to the 3ds and what this one has to offer.

It's basically being touted as a portable PS3. It has other cool features too such as the dual touch screens, and it's a gps, has a microphone, and other cool things.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> em... pandora battery ? magic stick ? you can't hack a psp whitout those.


you dont have to buy those, well if you have a psp 1000. i just used my old psp 1000's battery


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

So basically the 3G version has faster online connection capability than the normal wifi version, yes?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you dont have to buy those, well if you have a psp 1000. i just used my old psp 1000's battery



no, to downgrade the frimware its obligatory to have a pandora baterry and the magic stick, or the other trick with an other hacked psp.

unless you buyed a psp when it first came out with the 1.5 frimware an never upgraded it, wich is stupid because you could play almost no game.... and to downgrade it to 1.5 you need the special battery.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> ya say im a hater i dont care.



Giving your opinion on something does not make you a hater  it means you take active role in a debate where you state your mind. It’s not world war forums 

note: unless you are in the library section.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you dont have to buy those, well if you have a psp 1000. i just used my old psp 1000's battery



Not everyone has the capacity to crack open their battery and solder off a very tiny wire from the circuit board without fucking the entire battery up. Even then, you would need a spare battery.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

I hacked my PSP 3000 without buying anything extra for it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

I might actually be getting this.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hacked my PSP 3000 without buying anything extra for it.



it must have been on the 1.5 firmware then, you got lucky


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Just an opinion. Some people don't want to play games like Mario and would like a more mature game. Just saying.



What the hells a "mature" game anyway? 

You sound like such a loser. JUST SAYINGZZZ.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

dude and dudettes, do not judge a game from its cover 



BlueSky Rena said:


> Giving your opinion on something does not make you a hater  it means you take active role in a debate where you state your mind. It?s not world war forums



well i know, i just think for 250 $ its not worth it, cool gadgets can't fill up the lack of games (for _*right now*_, because for this only time will tell)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> it must have been on the 1.5 firmware then, you got lucky



I guess so. Luckily my nephew was too stupid to use the Internet to update it.


I doubt the Vita will be as hackable though. Especially after the recent hacking fiasco. Sony is gonna up their game.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What the hells a "mature" game anyway?
> 
> You sound like such a loser. JUST SAYINGZZZ.



Uh... like a game catered more towards adults? 

I was defending someone elses opinion. But thanks for blatantly insulting me for no reason.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I doubt the Vita will be as hackable though. Especially after the recent hacking fiasco. Sony is gonna up their game.



Over the past decade, I think it's safe to say nothing is safe from hackers. It will just be a matter of time.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> What the hells a "mature" game anyway?
> 
> You sound like such a loser. JUST SAYINGZZZ.


First of S.A.F, when you go to university one day or if you all ready are – when something is defined it has a meaning. Oh, guess what  ? did you know that “Mature” gaming category actually exist ? No? Shame on you…now go read (). Did you know that countries like Germany, Australia and so on also use the rankings by “Mature” audiences and “suited for children” ratings ? You did not  ? well…live with it.

Fact that games like God of War, GTA 3 and above, Halo, Red Dead, Gears of War, Catherine, all of these games are and will be listed under the “not suited for children” ESRB rating.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> well i know, i just think for 250 $ its not worth it, cool gadgets can't fill up the lack of games (for _*right now*_, because for this only time will tell)



I agree. That is why most of the times I tend to wait a year or two after a system comes out. That way you get to see if it is successful, the price will drop and the line up will already be wide ranged. If a game becomes a hidden gem, there is always ebay


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> em... pandora battery ? magic stick ? you can't hack a psp whitout those.



That's funny because I hacked both a 1001 that I bought on release day and a 3000 I got later on. I didn't need the padora battery or the magic stick, but I could make them myself on my old 1.50 



ichigeau said:


> also my point, you people think 250 is cheap ? WHATTTTTTT ? its freacking expensive, you can have a ps3/360 for the same price



The launch price for the PS3 was 599$ if I recall correctly. 250$ launch price is very cheap. Even for a handheld. And I already have a PS3.



ichigeau said:


> with a better game library



Well, it's not like the console is even out yet...



ichigeau said:


> and better gameplay.



Say what? The controls are the same.



Helix said:


> Not everyone has the capacity to crack open their battery and solder off a very tiny wire from the circuit board without fucking the entire battery up. Even then, you would need a spare battery.



You don't need to open your battery at all. You just need a PSP capable of running unsigned code to run a program to prep the battery.



ichigeau said:


> it must have been on the 1.5 firmware then, you got lucky



You must've been living under a rock then. There have been many other methods of running unsigned code since the pandora battery (which wasn't even the first) and these days we can sign our own homebrew as though it were official, thus allowing it to run on any firmware.

You people know nothing of the hacking scene, and should stop embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Say what? The controls are the same.



oh.. do you ever played on a psp ? not like the joystick suck but its far from a real controller.
do you ever played a FPS on a psp ? you can't imagine the pain...

at least the npg have 2 joystick... it will probably help the god afull gameplay that had shooters on psp...


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

The vita is really promising.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh.. do you ever played on a psp ? not like the joystick suck but its far from a real controller.
> do you ever played a FPS on a psp ? you can't imagine the pain...
> 
> at least the npg have 2 joystick... it will probably help the god afull gameplay that had shooters on psp...



And here I was thinking we were talking about the PSV, not the PSP. The former has 2 sticks, just like the PS, PS2 and PS3.

Therefore, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Only if the games are good I'll give this thing a chance.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Uncharted will most likely sell me this system 
And PS3 -PSVita functionality seems cool and can't wait to see more what they can do.

One more thing I love, CROSS GAME VOICE CHAT ON A HANDHELD  Why doesn't PS3 have this dammit?


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 7, 2011)

*Gravity Daze* By *Team Siren* images:







*More Images* 
*Spoiler*: __ 
















*Dragon's Crown*:




English Site: 

Director: George Kamitani
Producer: Kashow Oda
*Developer: Vanillaware*
Platform: PlayStation 3/ PlayStation Vita
Genre: 2D Action RPG
Players: 1-4
Regions: Japan/North America/Europe
Release Date: Spring 2012
Rating: Pending


*Trailer*: Link removed


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Gravity Daze looks cool. I want to see more of it.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Not everyone has the capacity to crack open their battery and solder off a very tiny wire from the circuit board without fucking the entire battery up. Even then, you would need a spare battery.



i didnt do that, you realize on psp 1000 and psp 2000 v1 you can make a pandora battery by pressing a button right?

-actually reading through some of the comments its sounds like people in here dont know how easy it is to hack a psp with/without a pandora battery. ive upgraded many times and still have hacked it


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i didnt do that, you realize on psp 1000 and psp 2000 v1 you can make a pandora battery by pressing a button right?



Unless you were already on 1.5 firmware or someone made you a pandora battery with an already homebrew-capable PSP, then I doubt that. The purpose of cutting off that specific wire is to shut off the EEPROM, which would force the PSP to go into service mode. In turn, that lets you downgrade your PSP. You CAN make a pandora battery by pressing a button, but not before you cut that wire by soldering or some other method. Otherwise, you had to buy a pandora battery, which in effect was done for you by someone else.

I _did_ do this 3-4 years ago, but this was how I remembered it had to be done. Once you had the pandora battery made, it was as simple as plugging it into whatever psp with a magic memory stick to downgrade it.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 7, 2011)

Only thing that was giving me concern was the pricing.  But, at $250, I will buy it.  And game library shouldn't be a problem what so ever.  I saw a list of developers working on games for it and I think they have that covered.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh, the typical *its more mature so it dosen't suck* ?
> also, look at the *psp, poor library of games*, my psp fat joystick have malfunction (the left go on slowmo and it move to the right sometime whitout even touching it, i had to open the psp and clean the joystick stuff..... now it look ok.....)
> 
> gran turismo for 2004 yay.... not... then it come out after years and years... with no story mode... a real joke.... i give up on portable console, they try too much to copy home console games.
> ...


 Does not compute. The psp library is legit yo  None of that Mario humping Yoshi shit, or go save Luigi from his crack house.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't be worse than the 3Ds launch in terms of games though. Wasn't much out for that system on day 1.

I do hope it has continued 3rd party support throughout its life-span.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> First of S.A.F, when you go to university one day or if you all ready are ? when something is defined it has a meaning. Oh, guess what  ? did you know that ?Mature? gaming category actually exist ? No? Shame on you?now go read (). Did you know that countries like Germany, Australia and so on also use the rankings by ?Mature? audiences and ?suited for children? ratings ? You did not  ? well?live with it.
> 
> Fact that games like God of War, GTA 3 and above, Halo, Red Dead, Gears of War, Catherine, all of these games are and will be listed under the ?not suited for children? ESRB rating.



Those games are given a "mature" rating because they have gore in them. Not because they have some really deep and complex game play system that little kids can't comprehend. You'll find more of a challenge in F-Zero GX or OOT: Master Quest than you will in any of your silly little "mature" games.


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

M for Mature content, not necessarily mature "skill."


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2011)

I've played more complex and deep rated E/T games than many rated M games.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 8, 2011)

Pre-ordered my Vita today, December can't get here quick enough.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Those games are given a "mature" rating because they have gore in them. Not because they have some really deep and complex game play system that little kids can't comprehend. You'll find more of a challenge in F-Zero GX or OOT: Master Quest than you will in any of your silly little "mature" games.



Don't put words into people's mouths. I don't believe anyone ever said that a game being rated mature made it harder. I still can't beat Sonic 2 to this day and that is definitely not a mature game. Yet I can beat something like Gears of War easily.

My original comment simply meant that some people would rather play games geared more towards adults. It had nothing to do with difficulty, nor did I imply that things like Mario couldn't be for adults because obviously adults like them too. They just arn't specifically geared towards them.

Basically, don't assume things.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> Unless you were already on 1.5 firmware or someone made you a pandora battery with an already homebrew-capable PSP, then I doubt that. The purpose of cutting off that specific wire is to shut off the EEPROM, which would force the PSP to go into service mode. In turn, that lets you downgrade your PSP. You CAN make a pandora battery by pressing a button, but not before you cut that wire by soldering or some other method. Otherwise, you had to buy a pandora battery, which in effect was done for you by someone else.
> 
> I _did_ do this 3-4 years ago, but this was how I remembered it had to be done. Once you had the pandora battery made, it was as simple as plugging it into whatever psp with a magic memory stick to downgrade it.



i didnt solder shit. and used my original battery (bought psp new so dont say it was used). and i started downgrading/using pandora battery at 2.0+ you really dont know much about psp hacking. i downloaded the app. it said "make pandora battery" i pressed "x". i downgraded mine/sombody elses psp then put the battery back in my psp. loaded the app and it said "make normal battery" i pressed x. done and done. 

 there are alot of eaiser ways to hack/downgrade psp without pandora batteries/ solder anything. you must be really old in the psp hacking scene. ive upgraded/downgrades plenty of times without a pandora battery, or when i did use a pandora battery i didnt solder anything.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 8, 2011)

Gravity Daze looks interesting so far. Will probably be ordering the Vita through shipping from Japan .. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

Gravity Daze caught my eyes in the tittles trailer.. that along with uncharted and hopefully another good game will do it.. sony already has my money


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2011)

I already have a 3DS, and the Vita didn't impress me so far. If it has a lot of exclusive games I want, than I may buy it, otherwise I will stick with my 3DS and all the great games that were shown at E? ^^


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Hm, might consider getting this. I'm getting the WiiU first, though.



ichigeau said:


> em... pandora battery ? magic stick ? you can't hack a psp whitout those.



You don't have to buy either of those, you can make them. That's what I did.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> I already have a 3DS, and the Vita didn't impress me so far. If it has a lot of exclusive games I want, than I may buy it, otherwise I will stick with my 3DS and all the great games that were shown at E? ^^



I'm pretty sure most of the games are gonna be "exclusive". None of those games shown would ever be able to run on the 3ds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> *Gravity Daze* By *Team Siren* images:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a Golden Axe game. Want that. 


Raidoton said:


> *I already have a 3DS*, and the Vita didn't impress me so far. If it has a lot of exclusive games I want, than I may buy it, otherwise I will stick with my 3DS and all the great games that were shown at E? ^^



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

im slighty skeptical on this...none of the games so far have looked interesting to me


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2011)

Gravity Daze looks purty pek

I really hope all of the games on the Vita won't force you to use the touch pads. I prefer to play games the classical way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait, what touch pads?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> im slighty skeptical on this...none of the games so far have looked interesting to me



I'm not sure if anything will interest you then. They've already shown hit titles like Uncharted on there, as-well as less serious games like Mod-nation racers. 

What kind of game are you looking for exactly? 

It's going to have racers, shooter, rpgs, and fighters. Not sure what more you could ask for.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Gravity Daze looks purty pek
> 
> I really hope all of the games on the Vita won't force you to use the touch pads. I prefer to play games the classical way.



I'm not sure about all of the games, but I do know that when the guy was demoing drake he showed multiple ways of playing it. You can use the touch screen if you want, but you arn't forced to. Hopefull all other games follow that formula.

However some games utilize it (just like the DS) to the point where it's part of the gameplay. I saw one where there was a ball and you had to roll it somewhere. To roll the ball you needed to lift the ground up by tapping the back side of the Vita. So in a game like that, yeah it's a vital part.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, what touch pads?



The screen on the Vita is a touch screen like the DS. It also has a touch pad on the back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I suddenly do not want this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'm not sure if anything will interest you then. They've already shown hit titles like Uncharted on there, as-well as less serious games like Mod-nation racers.
> 
> What kind of game are you looking for exactly?
> 
> It's going to have racers, shooter, rpgs, and fighters. Not sure what more you could ask for.



He probably wants handheld games on a handheld. 

I don't know what mod-nation racer is but what rpgs, shooters and fighters did they show?

Uncharted may be popular but its obvious that the majority doesn't care for it. including me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, Uncharted is unoriginal and boring.

I mean, it was okay for a while but after you figure out the entire story, ending, and generic plot twists (about 1 hour into the game) there's no more point in playing.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He probably wants handheld games on a handheld.
> 
> I don't know what mod-nation racer is but what rpgs, shooters and fighters did they show?
> 
> Uncharted may be popular but its obvious that the majority doesn't care for it. including me.





And the system is still far from release. It can't have less games than the 3DS did at launch anyway. (And yes I do own a 3DS)

Did you even watch the Sony conference? Sounds like you didn't to me. They dedicated quite a bit of time to the Vita on there.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'm not sure about all of the games, but I do know that when the guy was demoing drake he showed multiple ways of playing it. You can use the touch screen if you want, but you arn't forced to. Hopefull all other games follow that formula.
> 
> However some games utilize it (just like the DS) to the point where it's part of the gameplay. I saw one where there was a ball and you had to roll it somewhere. To roll the ball you needed to lift the ground up by tapping the back side of the Vita. So in a game like that, yeah it's a vital part.



I'm just hoping there's a way you can turn those off. Imagine how annoying it'll be in-game just because of the way you're holding the system.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

With Kojima's Transfaring, I'm pretty excited about this. Being able to transfer my save data between my platforms is really cool.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I'm just hoping there's a way you can turn those off. Imagine how annoying it'll be in-game just because of the way you're holding the system.



You mean like accidently touching the back touch screen? I can see what you mean. That would be pretty annoying. Hopefully it's not too large and it's placed well, or like you said there is an option to turn it off when you don't want it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> And the system is still far from release. It can't have less games than the 3DS did at launch anyway. (And yes I do own a 3DS)
> 
> Did you even watch the Sony conference? Sounds like you didn't to me. They dedicated quite a bit of time to the Vita on there.



That's a pretty good line-up on paper. I'll check out the videos and see how they look. So far it has a much better line-up than the 3DS but that's not saying much. lol.

Yes i watched the conference but all i saw were mini games, SF x Tekken and Uncharted.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> That's a pretty good line-up on paper. I'll check out the videos and see how they look. So far it has a much better line-up than the 3DS but that's not saying much. lol.
> 
> Yes i watched the conference but all i saw were mini games, SF x Tekken and Uncharted.



Well they only had time to show so much. I'm just hoping that these talked about games are available at RELEASE. The 3DS has a pretty neat line-up of games, but it had nothing at release. I shoulda held off on it.

I'm just surprised at the technology most of all. People have been saying the resolution is amazing, especially for a handheld. Almost as if it is a portable PS3.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Apparently Sony wants to try to make the Vita have the same battery life as the PSP. I guess it's also possible to turn this device into a phone if you want. (Though I'd never get caught holding that thing up to my ear).


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> And the system is still far from release. It can't have less games than the 3DS did at launch anyway. (And yes I do own a 3DS)
> 
> Did you even watch the Sony conference? Sounds like you didn't to me. They dedicated quite a bit of time to the Vita on there.



Meh not impressed by that line up. There's about only two games I'd actually want and even thet aren't a must have. There's even a chance not all of these games will be on release...

Probably better off holding off from buying on release and waiting for more games to come out like with 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Apparently Sony wants to try to make the Vita have the same battery life as the PSP. I guess it's also possible to turn this device into a phone if you want. (Though I'd never get caught holding that thing up to my ear).



So, two hours?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Meh not impressed by that line up. There's about only two games I'd actually want and even thet aren't a must have. There's even a chance not all of these games will be on release...
> 
> Probably better off holding off from buying on release and waiting for more games to come out like with 3DS.



Well personally I'd say that's a good strategy for ANY new game system. They never tend to have a lot of games at launch.

But who knows, the release is still a ways off.

What you can't deny though, is that there a lot of popular games that people want. Bioshock, uncharted, etc. Very popular series. Hopefully this will be more successful over-all than the PSP was.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, two hours?



I think mine lasts about 6.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I think mine lasts about 6.



I've never actually timed it. It just feels like I'm reaching for that power plug so often it's ridiculous.

Then again, I could say the same thing about my DS. Maybe it's the whole time flying jibe.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Well personally I'd say that's a good strategy for ANY new game system. They never tend to have a lot of games at launch.
> 
> But who knows, the release is still a ways off.
> 
> What you can't deny though, is that there a lot of popular games that people want. Bioshock, uncharted, etc. Very popular series. Hopefully this will be more successful over-all than the PSP was.



True but there's very little to separate it from PS3. I'm not going to feel the inherent need to buy these games, when I can just play the overall superior version on the PS3, The only real differenceis some touch controls and it being portable.

There's no amazing portable games that were made for portable gaming that you can't really find on any other platform e.g pokemon etc (problems aside...)

It's more an extension of the PS3 than anything else, Something I'm not sure I need.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Well personally I'd say that's a good strategy for ANY new game system. They never tend to have a lot of games at launch.
> 
> But who knows, the release is still a ways off.
> 
> What you can't deny though, is that there a lot of popular games that people want. Bioshock, uncharted, etc. Very popular series. Hopefully this will be more successful over-all than the PSP was.



The PSP was a success. Piracy just sank software sales in the West.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2011)

So basically the 3G version has faster online connection capability than the normal wifi version, yes?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> So basically the 3G version has faster online connection capability than the normal wifi version, yes?



No absolutely not the case, they've pretty much said you can't play any games online with it because it's just not fast enough. It just means it'll do some other features in the background but it probaly won't improve your actual speed.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never actually timed it. It just feels like I'm reaching for that power plug so often it's ridiculous.
> 
> Then again, I could say the same thing about my DS. Maybe it's the whole time flying jibe.



No, you're absolutely right. And my DS XL lasts a lot longer than my PSP.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> No absolutely not the case, they've pretty much said you can't play any games online with it because it's just not fast enough. Unless 3G version somehow improves Wifi.


They already said you can play Wipeout online with other players.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They already said you can play Wipeout online with other players.



Yeah but they've said they won't be using for online, so that maybe one of the few that does, or it just uses wifi.

perhaps you misunderstood what i said I'm just saying you can't games online purely with 3G, wifi works like normal


----------



## Higawa (Jun 8, 2011)

Well you cant deny they packed it full to the maximum.
But did they actually improve the performance?
From the Gameplay Videos it doesnt really look that much better.
The back touchscreen is really interesting tho.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, two hours?




That's 2 hours better than the 3DS at least


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> The PSP was a success. Piracy just sank software sales in the West.



Oh I wasn't implying that the PSP wasn't a success, just saying I hope this one is MORE of a success.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> True but there's very little to separate it from PS3. I'm not going to feel the inherent need to buy these games, when I can just play the overall superior version on the PS3, The only real differenceis some touch controls and it being portable.
> 
> There's no amazing portable games that were made for portable gaming that you can't really find on any other platform e.g pokemon etc (problems aside...)
> 
> It's more an extension of the PS3 than anything else, Something I'm not sure I need.



I agree, they're pretty much touting it as a portable PS3. Though there are still things that I like about this.

There's the big one anyway, the fact that it's portable.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I agree, they're pretty much touting it as a portable PS3. Though there are still things that I like about this.



It will have a different library, hopefully.



Badalight said:


> There's the big one anyway, the fact that it's portable.



Yeah, I'm a sucker for portable gaming. The PSP was appealing to me when it came out precisely because it was the most powerful portable gaming platform at the time.

I eventually got a DS as well, though. Pokemon and shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

VITA looks sexy, Price tag is cool but I only care for one game so far. It is not appealing to me yet.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'm not sure if anything will interest you then. They've already shown hit titles like Uncharted on there, as-well as less serious games like Mod-nation racers.
> 
> What kind of game are you looking for exactly?
> 
> It's going to have racers, shooter, rpgs, and fighters. Not sure what more you could ask for.



dont get me wrong i LOVE the uncharted series but i didnt really like how that little teaser looked. ill wait until i see a better trailer or hear more about it. i dont like all that touch stuff lol


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the games are gonna be "exclusive". None of those games shown would ever be able to run on the 3ds.


Super Street Fighter 4 and Resident Evil: Revelations don't look much worse than the Vita games shown so far in my opinion. I think there will be a lot of games for both systems and in the end, exclusives will matter. Anyway, I already have a 3DS for my Ninty-Games, the Vita needs at least an exclusive Monster Hunter and some other games I don't get on any other system to attract me enough!



mystictrunks said:


> The PSP was a success. Piracy just sank software sales in the West.


And raised the hardware sales


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2011)

Have they announced what kind of storage media it'll use?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> dont get me wrong i LOVE the uncharted series but i didnt really like how that little teaser looked. ill wait until i see a better trailer or hear more about it. i dont like all that touch stuff lol



When they demoed it they said the touch screens are 100% optional.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Have they announced what kind of storage media it'll use?



Sony proprietary media storage, the last I heard.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus*

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus




> BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus will have online play and maybe 3G wireless play too. The development staff is testing latency over 3G. Arc System Works is also considering to add touch screen controls to the Vita version, but specific features have not been discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> The "plus" in the title refers to an additional six scenarios not found in BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II. Aksys confirmed they will bring BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus to North America, but don?t have the game pinned down with a release date.



Guy who played on E3 said:



> I tried the demo?s single fight ? Ragna vs. Jin ? and BlazBlue on Vita felt just like BlazBlue on consoles. Part of the reason is the graphics, the original arcade sprites were used for this version. Also, the Vita?s d-pad is smoother than the PSP?s, which is quite rough on thumbs.










Note the PSP and 3DS version's have no online.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> When they demoed it they said the touch screens are 100% optional.



so whats 3G? i never did understand that...

I might trade my PSP in and go get the Vita but i wanna know the storage system first


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus
> 
> 
> Note the PSP and 3DS version's have no online.



Defeats the purpose of putting it on there then.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

Not really, the defeat is the lack of ability to use an arcade stick.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't care i don't pay over 160 bucks to play fighting games anyway.

^And are those screen captured from the Vita? Amazing if so. Even with the games we've seen so far I'm almost tempted to pre-order one.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

im just not sure if i can spend another $300 on a system


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> im just not sure if i can spend another $300 on a system



It's never a bad idea to wait, either to see if it will be worth it for the software or for a price drop. I actually like the games I'm seeing now so I'm considering getting it around the time is launches, especially since the ps vita launches around the holidays, when hopefully I've accumulated a decent sum of Christmas moneyz.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Am I the only excited for Sound Shapers?
[YOUTUBE]JZioTdbXoZs[/YOUTUBE]

It seems like a cool project, similar to Patapon for the PSP.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Rannic said:


> Am I the only excited for Sound Shapers?
> [YOUTUBE]JZioTdbXoZs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It seems like a cool project, similar to Patapon for the PSP.



Same guy that made Everyday Shooter I think and that was a fun game.

But I like the looks of Sound Shapers, unique idea and great use of the touch screen. I love multi-touch for something like this.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Note the PSP and 3DS version's have no online.



That's fucking ridiculous. Why? The console has wi-fi AND 3g. Christ, sometimes I do want to slap Sony upside the head.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That's fucking ridiculous. Why? The console has wi-fi AND 3g. Christ, sometimes I do want to slap Sony upside the head.



PSP and 3DS have Wi-Fi but not 3g. Did you think he meant that the Vita version won't have online?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> Same guy that made Everyday Shooter I think and that was a fun game.
> 
> But I like the looks of Sound Shapers, unique idea and great use of the touch screen. I love multi-touch for something like this.



Yep its the same people. I buying this and Little Deviants when I pick up my Vita.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> Did you think he meant that the Vita version won't have online?



That's how I read it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2011)

Rannic said:


> Yep its the same people. I buying this and Little Deviants when I pick up my Vita.



Little Deviants is a really fun game.  Played a ton of Vita today at the show.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That's how I read it.




It will have online play, are we pleased?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Little Deviants is a really fun game.  Played a ton of Vita today at the show.



Wish it was open to the public, out of curiosity who do you work for?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2011)

Rannic said:


> Wish it was open to the public, out of curiosity who do you work for?



Sony. **


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Sony. **



Lucky. I want to work either them or Microsoft, but I must first finish high school.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still not sure what you do at Sony DS


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Gonna purchase for sure now :33


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> Gonna purchase for sure now :33



Will most definitely be importing those cool Japan only titles that will be coming out.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 9, 2011)

*Gravity Daze* Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m17kyPDNP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> It will have online play, are we pleased?



INFERNO DIVIDER!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> *Gravity Daze* Trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m17kyPDNP8[/YOUTUBE]



That looks awesome. =D


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Region free sold it for me, gonna definitely be getting this a year after it comes out or something.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Region free sold it for me, gonna definitely be getting this a year after it comes out or something.



The PSP was already region-free, you should have known better


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 9, 2011)

*Shinobido 2 Trailer:*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs480xIN-y4[/YOUTUBE]











In case you guys don't know, Shinobido 2 is made by Acquire the developers of the *Tenchu* games.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2011)

Shinobido 2? How bout a new Tenchu motherfuckers? As per usual, the graphics suck.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 9, 2011)

New Ridge Racer for Vita:







> NAMCO BANDAI GAMES INC. ANNOUNCES RIDGE RACER? (working title) FOR SONY NEXT GENERATIONPORTABLE ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM.
> 
> Leading video game developer and publisher NAMCO BANDAI Games America Inc. today announced that RIDGE RACER? (working title) is currently under development for the Next Generation Portable entertainment system PlayStation? Vita which Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. is planning to launch at the end of 2011.
> 
> ...



Looks like a launch title for Vita.

Watch You Crawl


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The PSP was already region-free, you should have known better



I was hoping for region free anyway, but didn't wanna get my hopes too high.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this, a lot. I already have AT&T as well so... whee me. <3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you can download games, duh.
> 
> 
> Why do you want online features for a portable game system?



Its not often that I agree with you but still.

yeah I never go online with my PSP.


same price as 3DS sold me this handheld.


fuck the 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

You should agree with me more often. I'm wise beyond my years and I'm a pretty old man.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should agree with me more often. I'm wise beyond my years and I'm a pretty old man.



Most of the time I completely disagree with you.


but the world would be a boring place if everybody had the same opinion.


=w=

and lol age doesn't matter.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2011)

I wouldn't expect the Vita to be easily cracked, honestly. Most of the good hackers left the scene after the lawsuits/raids, and the PS3 is still very secure with the latest firmware update. They moved a number of functions from metldr (lv1) to bootdlr (lv0). The bootdlr is still inaccessible to hackers, and it will probably stay that way.

Sony has learned a lot.



Corran said:


> Why would you want to hack a system that will have a lot of online features? Hacking a 3G model would be like buying an expensive paperweight.



My PSP is hacked and has full PSN access.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Most of the time I completely disagree with you.
> 
> 
> but the world would be a boring place if everybody had the same opinion.
> ...


With age comes experience.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The PSP was already region-free, you should have known better



DS was region free...3DS isn't.

They could of changed their stance if they wanted to but Sony didn't sell us out. So congrats to Sony!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know the name of that music game they demo'd while they got silenced by a fan asking about if the Vita would do stuff similar to the Wii U controller?  Im gonna get that music game


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Anyone know the name of that music game they demo'd while they got silenced by a fan asking about if the Vita would do stuff similar to the Wii U controller?  Im gonna get that music game



The only sound game I know of is Sound Shapes. It is that kind of 2d platformer but you create the music. It does look fantastic innovative and fun


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that was the one  I really liked the way it worked.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm more intrested in Gravity Daze personally.

Only buzzkill about VITA is the fact there is no UMD drive and the only way I can play PSP games is via fucking PSN. So I'd have to buy every single game I own over again so I can play on VITA...fucking sigh....

Btw, TeenRyu I multitapped you on Backloggery.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL, so sony still haven't learned their lesson yet, eh? 

Do they even realize that the reason why psp go failed horribly was because there is no UMD drive and you had to download the game???


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, so sony still haven't learned their lesson yet, eh?
> 
> Do they even realize that the reason why psp go failed horribly was because there is no UMD drive and you had to download the game???



Um, it uses SD cards for retail games.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 10, 2011)

I want an Okami game for the Vita


----------



## Headless (Jun 10, 2011)

Gonna get it, gonna hack it.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Several Vita games shown here:

Ready.MP3 - 2.90MB

Blazblue is shown in the beginning, looks great.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 10, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, so sony still haven't learned their lesson yet, eh?
> 
> Do they even realize that the reason why psp go failed horribly was because there is no UMD drive and you had to download the game???



Thats why it is using SD cards instead. So it is *NOT* Download only.

_Blazblue is shown in the beginning, looks great._

Yup. Not to mention online play confirmed for it.


----------



## Headless (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm hoping for some Metal Gear and Tales of games to be revealed soon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 10, 2011)

Age matters a lot.

I'm so psyched for this thing. But now I'm confused. Shouldn't the vita thread be merged with this one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Age matters a lot.
> 
> I'm so psyched for this thing. But now I'm confused. Shouldn't the vita thread be merged with this one?


Silly Echo, that implies that mods do their jobs.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 10, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> You're probably luckier than most actually.
> 
> I can see them doing a basic 250 pound wifi model, 300 pound model with wifi+3G and a network (O2/Orange/Vodaphone) subsidized 3G model.





Tachikoma said:


> lol It will be in the $300 - $400 region I recon




I was super close wasnt I?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Silly Echo, that implies that mods do their jobs.





I don't have gaming section mod hax (yet).

BRB, requesting powers.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't have gaming section mod hax (yet).
> 
> BRB, requesting powers.



Leave me as the OP so I can update with all the E3 info, the other guy did a piss poor job.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> DS was region free...3DS isn't.
> 
> They could of changed their stance if they wanted to but Sony didn't sell us out. So congrats to Sony!



Whoa, seriously? That's fucking awful. Even more of a reason to wait until the 3DS is close to the end of its lifetime to buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, then all the good stuff is out and it's cheaper. It makes no sense not to wait, really.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay, merging time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 10, 2011)

Bit late here, will update this thread during the course of tomorrow :3


----------



## Lupin (Jun 13, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Several Vita games shown here:
> 
> this pic
> 
> Blazblue is shown in the beginning, looks great.



BlazBlue. Cool. But too bad it's still sticking to Continuum Shift II. I already have that on my PSP, and I don't think a graphic update is worth the money. Online play sounds sweet though, but i'll probably get owned since I suck with linking combos.

Dynasty Warrior looks sweet, but it seems like it's still sticking to the core gameplay. They've repeated the same shit over and over, so I probably won't get it.

LBP look cool, but never played it.

Sony fanboy, so i'll probably be getting the Vita. Just a matter of when


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2011)

I already put 75 towards my preorder of the 3G version. Putting another 75 towards it today. The rest will come and go with paychecks probably.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Some cool stuff:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws8Cgk-Gvow[/YOUTUBE]

SNSD Airport pics


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy shit, did she just drag the sky? That was awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Vita is officially paid off, after canceling all of my reserves. (For those of you who know anything about Gamestop, by the end of the night my store had -71 reserves. Holy shit.)

Anyways my 3G version is all paid off, and now I can just drool over every new gae coming out that I plan on getting. Which is listed here:

Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Reality Fighters
Little Deviants
Blazblue
Gravity Daze
Little Big Planet

And there are some other titles that haven't really been shown but were announced that I'm also likely to get:

Bioshock Vita
Call of Duty
Metal Gear Solid
Killzone


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2011)

It looks like nintendo shoot them selves in the foot and sony *might* reap the profits. anyway I am getting the vita along with uncharted,little big planet,stardust and gravity daze pek .


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2011)

While I doubt Sony can actually surpass Nintendo in handheld, the Vita does look mighty delicious. Launch titles isn't really looking too strong for me atm, but hey, it's something good to look at.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm extremely pumped for Gravity Daze. I think the Launch Titles are pretty strong so far. Plus... Kojima Productions said any unreleased games they're making are being released for the Vita as well from now on, right? Does that include MGS: Rising??


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lupin said:


> While I doubt Sony can actually surpass Nintendo in handheld, the Vita does look mighty delicious. Launch titles isn't really looking too strong for me atm, but hey, it's something good to look at.



at least the launch titles for the ps vita are better than 3DS  leaps and bounds.
I would buy an uncharted and a wipout game over any other 3DS launch game any day of the week. and also remember that launch games all ways suck.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I'm extremely pumped for Gravity Daze. I think the Launch Titles are pretty strong so far. Plus... Kojima Productions said any unreleased games they're making are being released for the Vita as well from now on, right? Does that include MGS: Rising??



sorry for double post,but does that mean mgs: peace walker?


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 16, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> sorry for double post,but does that mean mgs: peace walker?



Both Z.O.E. and MGS HD games had the Transferring logo on it. Implying it may come to Vita.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2011)

Man, this thing needs to come out already. I still can't believe the launch price.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

250.00/300.00 is simply amazing.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2011)

And its region free!!! I fucking love it! I can import games for half the price they cost here!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I wonder.. if SONY finally beats Nintendo on handhelds?


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

Is the Vita basically the Ngp?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Yeah I wonder.. if SONY finally beats Nintendo on handhelds?



Never!!! 

Well, Vita will definitely beat the 3DS when it comes to launch titles. But 3DS is getting amazing titles later this year.

But hnnnnghhhh, I need me some Vita ASAP.

Do we know the release date of the Vita? I checked the first post, but it only mentioned it being released during the holiday season in Japan.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

The problem is the 3DS is essentially a gimmicky DSi... with a nice analog stick. Sure some games are fun but honestly, I don't know. It's just like a replacement DS instead of another console.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a 3DS and its got bugger all titles I'm interested in coming this year except for remakes and Mario so I'm disappointed with it.
If Vita can keep going with first party and third party stuff then it will be awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> The problem is the 3DS is essentially a gimmicky DSi... with a nice analog stick. Sure some games are fun but honestly, I don't know. It's just like a replacement DS instead of another console.



Everything about the 3DS blows every other current handheld out of the water with dynamite of awesomness. I say current because the Vita is going to be damn awesome, and even though I'm a diehard Nintendo fan, I'm going to give Sony credit where credit is due.

The only "gimmick" about the 3DS is the 3D, which you don't even have to use if you don't want to. Everything else about it is vastly superior to the DS aside from the lack of the GBA slot.

But, comparing the 3DS to the Vita is kind of silly. They're both going to have different kinds of games for different players anyway. You'll never find Luigi's Mansion or Kid Icarus on the Vita, and you'll never find Little Big Planet or Uncharted on the 3DS.

All in all, I'm just trying to say that they're both going to be balls to the wall awesome, and I can't wait to get the Vita to go alongside my 3DS.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

How does it blow anything out of the water? Just curious.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> How does it blow anything out of the water? Just curious.



Have you tried playing with a 3DS at all yet? It's kind of silly to call it a DSi with 3D capabilities until you've actually tried it out/seen trailers for upcoming games/etc.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

I work at Gamestop. Daily, bro. Daily.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Then I'm wondering why you think so lowly of the 3DS, especially if you work at Gamestop.  The 3DS looks better than the Gamecube. Not that that's hard to do anymore, but it's a big step for a Nintendo handheld. Vita, of course, will have the better graphics, but the 3DS graphics are still wonderful for a handheld. No more friendcodes, a virtual console, an actual internet browser that isn't crap, and a very good library of games coming out in Q4.


... But, now I'm wondering why I'm defending the 3DS in a Vita thread when I already said how awesome they both were.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

Woah, lol. The 3DS doesn't look better than the gamecube in any aspect other than lighting effects. 

I think the 3DS is fun, but I don't think that it's some sort of gaming moses in handheld. It doesn't bring anything new to the table. The 3D, yes, but it's a gimmick. it doesn't add towards gameplay or anything at all, sometimes it looks cool, but the "cool" effect wears off.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The 3DS looks better than the Gamecube.



It doesn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Meh, I'm done talking about it anyway. We have differing opinions, so I'm gonna stop repeating the same stuff over and over again, lest it get annoying. 

Since you work at Gamestop, do you know the release date of the Vita, by the way?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

Doesn't have one quite yet. Just says "TBA Q4 2011" in the computer


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Doesn't have one quite yet. Just says "TBA Q4 2011" in the computer



Well, at least that means it's coming out during the holiday season.  It probably has some 8/2/2011 release date next to it, right? That's the placeholder release date for all the Q4 games iirc.

I'm probably gonna hold off on buying it. I wanna get a WiiU first. I didn't think it was gonna release by the holiday season, though.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Meh, I'm done talking about it anyway. We have differing opinions, so I'm gonna stop repeating the same stuff over and over again, lest it get annoying.
> 
> Since you work at Gamestop, do you know the release date of the Vita, by the way?



You're welcome to stop, but this isn't really down to opinion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Naruto said:


> You're welcome to stop, but this isn't really down to opinion.



That was to Echo, not to your other comment, but I do accept that I was exaggerating when I said the 3DS looked better than the GC. You ninja'd my post.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> That was to Echo, not to your other comment, but I do accept that I was exaggerating when I said the 3DS looked better than the GC. You ninja'd my post.



Actually, I will admit I spoke out of my ass. I had seen a few horrible 3ds screens and so right after I posted I was like _"you know, maybe I should look that up before looking like an idiot"_.



I'm not so sure anymore. In terms of hardware specs, they're certainly close.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm glad that mine's 100% paid for. it's a beautiful thing, making a profit at GS. Someone wants to sell a DS for cash? 12 bucks. I'll give them 12 bucks cash and then trade it in for store credit for 40. Hahaha. Oops.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Actually, I will admit I spoke out of my ass. I had seen a few horrible 3ds screens and so right after I posted I was like "you know, maybe I should look that up before looking like an idiot".
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure anymore. In terms of hardware specs, they're certainly close.



Well, screenshots don't always do a handheld justice, anyway. I've seen some screens that make some games look choppy and eww, but when I actually view a real trailer or something it almost always looks better. I guess that's just how it is. 

I guess it really depends on the developer as to whether they utilize the 3DS' maximum capabilities, though I don't see why they wouldn't try to. But the 3DS certainly does look good, it's just that it's library of games is incredibly shallow and lackluster right now, so there's not many good examples of a game that shows off the 3DS' best.



Ech?ux said:


> I'm glad that mine's 100% paid for. it's a beautiful thing, making a profit at GS. Someone wants to sell a DS for cash? 12 bucks. I'll give them 12 bucks cash and then trade it in for store credit for 40. Hahaha. Oops.



lol, I kind of feel sorry for the people who don't trade in for in-store credit.  They're really missing out. Though you sure are exploiting the situation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2011)

The 3DS is very close to GC/Wii, based on what can be done if the system is pushed at all. The problem with launches is many games barely push the system, which is why the launch lineup was quite inconsistent. From DS-to-3DS ports to games that look much uglier than barely adequate-looking games on PSP. The lack of games was third parties fault, as Nintendo held back games like Ocarina of Time 3D so third parties could capitalize on early adopters, and nobody bit into it.

That's not to say every Vita game looks super amazing. Shinobido 2 doesn't look that much different from a PS2 game, but the developer is actually a very small group.

I just hope they fix the camera, as that's always a problem with Acquire's titles.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's not to say every Vita game looks super amazing. Shinobido 2 doesn't look that much different from a PS2 game, but the developer is actually a very small group.
> 
> I just hope they fix the camera, as that's always a problem with Acquire's titles.



Acquire is known for shitty ass proprietary engines.

I would expect most Vita games to look like PS3 games. Frankly I'm not impressed by the launch titles, but god damn it I can't wait to see what they're cookin'.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

I expect Vita games to resemble early 360/ps3 titles as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it, I can't wait for the next Star Wars: Battlefront game to be on the Vita. Now they actually won't suck, since most Battlefronts past Battlefront 2 were kind of... bad.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

Kind of? O_o haha I am as well! Also Disgaea. o_o And maybe a tales game, Star Ocean game? And the new Naruto Games?? So many possibilities... <3

EDIT: Think Agito will make the console jump once more? (mobile>PSP>Vita?)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2011)

I doubt Type-0 will come to Vita. It's still planned for the PSP, which is not dead in Japan unlike everywhere else. Square and Falcom are the last major supporters of the platform.

And please, no Vita NIS games. They focus too much on ports for portables and all of their exclusive PSP titles are such massive bubbles of asset reuse that if they make something for Vita, it should be 100% new and fresh.

They'd probably reuse shit anyway, like they're always done. ;_;


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2011)

You will be able to play Type-0 on the Vita if it comes to the PSN store since its backwards compatible.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2011)

Falcom has also vouched for the ps vita and plan to release an rpg at launch. One major reason why I'm keeping my eyes on this.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2011)

I dont know about you guys but i am getting gravity daze on launch day:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWsP7_zoVHc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-2BTgJ6fc0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

this game looks very innovative and promising. I WANT IT NOW!!!!! 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2011)

That game is looking pretty neat, yeah


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep. I knew this game would be good the moment I saw the games for Vita. I already had it on my to-get-list when I get the Vita. Although it probably won't be the first, i'll get it. The graphics for the game looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That game is looking pretty neat, yeah





Lupin said:


> Yep. I knew this game would be good the moment I saw the games for Vita. I already had it on my to-get-list when I get the Vita. Although it probably won't be the first, i'll get it. The graphics for the game looks absolutely beautiful.



I heard that the game is being developed by sony studio japan. if what I heard is right then the game is definitely going to be a hit.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I may get the Vita first then the 3DS when they release another version, and overall I think the Vita does itself justice for the price. Uncharted looks meh to me, I'm more excited for Gravity Daze and SFvT.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2011)

So I watched some 'Ruin' 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9Tz-ju1TgA[/YOUTUBE]

Looks interesting. An RPG on a PSP? The only one I played was Dungeon Siege


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

I get the feeling I might only get Gravity Daze at launch... Uncharted would've been a no brainer, but they clearly added a lot of things they shouldn't have just so they can show off all the Vita's functionality.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2011)

Lupin said:


> So I watched some 'Ruin'
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9Tz-ju1TgA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks interesting. An RPG on a PSP? The only one I played was Dungeon Siege



Ruin is looking like a Diablo III rip-off great.

And the PSP had TONS of good RPGs, my friend.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

What look bad about Uncharted? The things they added don't necessarily mean they took away as well.


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> I get the feeling I might only get Gravity Daze at launch... Uncharted would've been a no brainer, but they clearly added a lot of things they shouldn't have just so they can show off all the Vita's functionality.



It isn't mandatory to use those controls. You can play exactly like you would on the PS3 versions


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

Official european price  is.....299 euro which is 423 dollars.


FML.


anybody want to buy one and ship it to me. ofcourse il pay. still would be cheaper than buying it here .


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Official european price  is.....299 euro which is 423 dollars.
> 
> 
> FML.
> ...



 Got my 3DS from there, saved myself $80


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

So I'll be paying ?35 more for the Vita than I paid for my 3DS and that's if I don't get 3G (which apparently would mean I lose out on a variety of _premium_ location-based features). If I get the 3G version, the price is actually ?85 more than what I paid for my 3DS...

...Competitively priced my arse.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> the price is actually ?85 more than what I paid for my 3DS...
> 
> ...Competitively priced my arse.



I wasn't aware the 3DS had 3G.

You know 3G is just mobile network, right? So you don't have to rely on wi-fi and can use the device as a phone?

I sure as hell am not getting the 3G model.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

I sure as hell am. If you don't think that the Vita is priced well then you're on crack, or a cheapskate, possibly both.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I sure as hell am. If you don't think that the Vita is priced well then you're on crack, or a cheapskate, possibly both.



Have I ever said it wasn't incredibly priced? I said I'm not getting the 3G model because I have no need for the 3G.

Christ.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

Did I say I was replying simply to your post? Did you notice that someone before you said it wasn't competitively priced? Did you know you could save a bunch of money by switching to geico?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Did you know you could save a bunch of money by switching to geico?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I sure as hell am. If you don't think that the Vita is priced well then you're on crack, or a cheapskate, possibly both.



The price is certainly better than I expected... A lot better than I expected, to be entirely honest. I'm just senselessly rambling over the fact that Brits are getting screwed over as usual... In any other country, the Vita costs the same as the 3DS - over here, it costs a whole game extra. To get the "true" Vita, it costs even more.

Throw in all the games coming out around Christmas and it's just... Ugh. I need to find somewhere to buy a kidney.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

buy a kidney? I think you're lookin' to sell bub.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> buy a kidney? I think you're lookin' to sell bub.



I ain't selling one of _my_ kidneys! I'll buy one somewhere and sell it on for twice as much!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Official european price  is.....299 euro which is 423 dollars.
> 
> 
> FML.
> ...



I offered this service a while back. I'll do it for you. I'll cut you a special deal of $10.00 for a finder's fee + shipping and handling, of course.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> And the PSP had TONS of good RPGs, my friend.



Really? I never noticed.. The only one I actually played on the PSP was Dungeon Siege. Any recommendations? JRPGs are not counted.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 24, 2011)

Lupin said:


> JRPGs are not counted.



Well, I guess nobody is going to be listing RPGs for you then.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Really? I never noticed.. The only one I actually played on the PSP was Dungeon Siege. Any recommendations? JRPGs are not counted.



Ignoring the whole "It's a Japanese device, so there isn't a huge number of WRPGs on it" thing, there are the Marvel games. There's also Warriors of the Lost Empire, Dungeons & Dragon Tactics and Untold Legends. That makes five.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 4, 2011)

Release date news, turns out it will not be releasing in Europe or North  America this years but sometime next year but will be releasing in Japan later this year.



I'm not sure if this a good move by Sony, it's pretty much asking Nintendo to establish a large market share. Mario titles coming out and a much cheaper price plus being completely unopposed during Christmas of all times mean it's a perfect time for Nintendo to expand it's install base.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck, and I was _so_ looking forward to buying a Vita around my birthday. Oh well, I guess I will buy it whenever it is out. But this is certainly going to allow Nintendo to have an advantage with the 3DS during the holidays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Even if they released it this year there wouldn't be any games. It could be a good move. They can have a better release library when it does release that way as opposed to not having anything like the 3DS.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Even if they released it this year there wouldn't be any games. It could be a good move. They can have a better release library when it does release that way as opposed to not having anything like the 3DS.



Still Nintendo would have to mess up exceptionally well this holiday in order for it not to have acquire a decent install base this holiday I mean launch with two from it's best known franchise, much cheaper price with no competition. Whereas the Vita will be launch far from prime sales time and costing $70 more than it's competitor and will need a runaway success launch for third parties to even be interested in developing for it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2011)

vita and 3ds kind of target different user bases i dont think sony should be worried


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2011)

I was kinda hoping we would see this sooner. Oh well, more time for me to $ave.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Eh, Dark Souls is coming out soon. That'll be enough.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

Good.
Means I have time to pick up a 3DS, and then pick up a PS Vita, without feeling I've missed something


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

*PS Vita pressured to cut price or 'risk major failure'*

Despite launching at the same price the 3DS launched at, the PlayStation Vita is being pressured by pundits and analysts to lower its price. Sony's Kaz Hirai stated last week that the Vita would retain its $250 price point, but for some, that isn't good enough.

"Gamers are increasingly anticipating Sony to lower prices, especially after the 3DS cut," said Ace Securities analyst Hideki Yasuda. "Sony is under major pressure to cut the price of the Vita or risk a major failure."

Analysts Piers Harding-Rolls and Koki Shiraishi have stated that the rise of mobile gaming is a significant threat, arguing that "the market opportunity for specialist devices is shrinking rather than growing" and "the environment for portable game players has become more difficult because of smartphones."

Bloomberg interviewed a Japanese gamer, who said it was "quite expensive" and that he won't "be one of those people rushing to buy it on the release date."

It's funny how, before the 3DS dropped its price, a $250 Vita looked damn reasonable. It still does to me, but the wider market likely won't agree. After all, their phone plays Angry Birds and has The Facebooks. That's hard to compete with.




I do find Vita interesting but no games for me yet. In this matter tho I think 3DS is going to build a strong base in the holiday which Vita is going to have problem to match in the future.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

Aren't analysts wrong all the time about everything and anything.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 8, 2011)

$250-$300 for a handheld that is either almost or just as powerful as a PS3 is pretty damn reasonable for me. Besides, you will not be able to find games that the Vita will offer on a iPhone or iPad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd rather just steal one from someone. 

It'll be years before I buy either handheld so I don't care what the release price is. I'm going in when it's cheap.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

Mora like the Vita pressured the 3DS to low price.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 8, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Mora like the Vita pressured the 3DS to low price.



I would have to agree with this. It's actually the opposite of what they make it out to be. The Vita has a surprisingly significant lead on hardware and they were the same price.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2011)

So who will be getting this at launch? I think I might. I've been saving up coins in a jar just for this, and have acquired almost 40 bucks so far. Reckon it'll get to at least 60 before it comes out.

Anyway, what about games? Honestly, Uncharted doesn't look very interesting to me. That Super Stardust game and Gravity Daze has taken my appeal though. And Ken Levine really like the Vita so it looks like we might see a Bioshock game on the platform! SOLD!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

If I save up enough money from not to release by not saving money at all I will. :33


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll get one when Disgaea 3 Returns comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll get one when the price drops and a bunch of awesome games come out.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll get one when the price drops and a bunch of awesome games come out.



I think I like this so-called 'waiting' tactic. It's rarely been heard of, but it's a option that has been said to work.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be waiting to buy the Vita until the first price drop, when it's cheaper and already has a bunch of good games out. I'll occupy myself with the 3DS and WiiU until I get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I think I like this so-called 'waiting' tactic. It's rarely been heard of, but it's a option that has been said to work.



I 'vented it. :33


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 16, 2011)

Sony announces new PSP for Europe only.



What is this piece of shit. It has no wifi and a mono speaker. Really Sony I mean really?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2011)

Europe isn't Japan, that thing won't sell for shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 16, 2011)

It's like Sony enjoys throwing money down the drain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I would buy that.



If I couldn't get a PSP used for 60 bucks.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2011)

Remember when they were saying that the Vita's RAM was going to cut in half? 



> Earlier this year, it was reported that Sony would be halving the amount of RAM in the PlayStation Vita from 512MBs to only 256MBs in order to cut down on production costs, which lead to increased concerns about the system's graphics performance. New specs released by Sony today debunk previous reports, confirming that the system's RAM will go untouched, as well as reveal the resolution of the system's built-in cameras.
> 
> According to a press release announcing the availability of Skype, Facebook, Foursquare, and Twitter on the PlayStation Vita, the system will have 512MBs of RAM as well as 128MBs of dedicated VRAM.
> 
> ...




And here's some pretty awesome footage of Resistance:


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Why don't they just make a fucking phone version of this.
Like Ipod and Ipod touch.
Xperia play isn't enough


----------



## lathia (Aug 17, 2011)

Great news about the RAM. Watching those videos I get a little concerned with the retention that the thumb sticks will have. It took me a bit to get accustomed to the PSP's thumb slide stick for certain games.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why don't they just make a fucking phone version of this.
> Like Ipod and Ipod touch.
> Xperia play isn't enough


This shit has Skype... FUCKING SKYPE!! You add that up with the 3G version, and your complaints are invalid.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Skype is insufficient for everyone with a penis.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 10, 2011)

Kind of old news: 



> It looks like Sony is doing everything it can to try and make the Vita a success, and if sheer numbers are any indication, it looks like it's headed in the right direction at least. Sony has announced that it will show off 31 games for the Vita at Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> Siliconera reports that Sony has officially announced 13 so far, but that there will plenty more Vita games to play when the show opens for business on September 15.
> 
> ...



Get pumped!


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2011)

Link removed Live stream of Sony press conference today, expect lots of Vita stuff.
Starts in just over an hour.

Also lots of new games from Famitsu:


			
				from neogaf said:
			
		

> Announcements:
> 
> Ys - Celceta, Sea of Trees (Vita)
> -Remake of Ys IV
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 14, 2011)

The PSP just hasn't done well in the US, it had the potential to do well but it just flopped.

I think where Sony messed up was barely achieving the idea of having a console in your hands. With UMD's loading times, short battery life, the generic console ports, and $40 games; they made the console-like handheld concept very unintuitive. 

PSP sales were fairly good around launch, but once people actually got hold of it and actually used it for real-world situations, its issues became more notable.

Now I'm not saying that PSP problems weren't overlooked, because quite a few were willing to accept the trade-off for what it could do and the games that could be delivered. 

All I'm saying is that Sony kinda set the bar low for what a console-in-handheld form could be, and turned-off a lot of potential consumers' perception of having those games in a convenient way.

The PSVita is Sony's way of rectifying that mistake, but will the US actually catch-on to this new platform? Will people see that the handheld/console-like experience can be just as good as the mini-game experience on the iPodTouch/iPhone? It's all in how Sony and developers/publishers actually handle things this time around.
*
I hope for nothing but success with the PSV, and I hope Sony will really push this handheld to be the best.*


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

17th of Dec release for Japan.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 14, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> The PSVita is Sony's way of rectifying that mistake, but will the US actually catch-on to this new platform? Will people see that the handheld/console-like experience can be just as good as the mini-game experience on the iPodTouch/iPhone? It's all in how Sony and developers/publishers actually things this time around.
> *
> I hope for nothing but success with the PSV, and I hope Sony will really push this handheld to be the best.*



Can't wait to find out. So far we know big name developers like Ken Levine like the Vita, and if it gets support from those kind of developers the Vita will do very well. We know for sure that Vita will have full support from Squeenix, Falcom, and Kojima.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 14, 2011)

So... The battery life is 3~5 hours with default brightness, Bluetooth and WiFi/3G both turned off and headphones being used instead of the speakers. I'm pretty sure that's actually worse than the 3DS. 

Source


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So... The battery life is 3~5 hours with default brightness, Bluetooth and WiFi/3G both turned off and headphones being used instead of the speakers. I'm pretty sure that's actually worse than the 3DS.
> 
> Source



Its the same as the PSP.
3DS has same battery life as Vita, but considering Vita is a bit more powerful its to be expected it wouldn't have a long battery life.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*PSV Launch Titles*

Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend
3gokushi touchbattle (working title)
Project NOELS (working title)
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
Nature of Night of Kamaitachi - 11th visitor, A Suspect (tentative)
F1 2011
Dream C Club Zero Portable
Niconico
Fish On
Katamari Damacy (working title)
Ridge Racer (working title)
Disgaea3 Return
Virtua Tennis 4 - World Tour Edition
@field
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Little Deviants
Minnato Issho
Hot Shots Golf Next
Yuusha no kiroku (TBD)
Monster Radar
Shinobido 2: Tales of the Ninja
Army Corps of Hell
Lord of Apocalypse
Dynasty Warriors Next
Dark Quest
Michael Jackson the Experience HD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

rather get a 3ds because nintendo's remakes are better then sony remakes, and seeing as its a handhelds of remakes gen, ill go with best remakes


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its the same as the PSP.
> 3DS has same battery life as Vita, but considering Vita is a bit more powerful its to be expected it wouldn't have a long battery life.



Pretty much this^


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2011)

Only a dumbass would have thought otherwise. Who in their right mind would believe one handheld that was a fair bit more powerful than the other would have a better battery life than the other. It would require some pretty awesome battery that would jack up the price even more.

The thing that gets me is the no internal memory or memory cards and riduclously priced Sony propietary cards. It means means unless you don't want any DLC or downloadable games etc the price of the console with these things will probably be over $250


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait for card adaptors or the cheap chinese knock offs? 
Wasn't hard to see the pricey memory cards coming, seems they learnt something from Microsoft and their Xbox accessory pricing lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Peripheral pricing


*Memory card 4GB December 17, 2011 ?2,200 
Memory card 8GB December 17, 2011 ?3,200 
Memory card 16GB December 17, 2011 ?5,500 
Memory card 32GB December 17, 2011 ?9,500 *
AC adaptor December 17, 2011 ?1,800 
USB cable December 17, 2011 ?1,300 
Cradle December 17, 2011 ?2,800 
In-ear headset December 17, 2011 ?2,800 
Protective film December 17, 2011 ?800 
Card case December 17, 2011 ?600 
Case December 17, 2011 ?1,800 
Pouch December 17, 2011 ?1,500 
Travel pouch with cleaning cloth and wrist strap December 17, 2011 ?2,300 
Carrying pouch (black) December 17, 2011 ?1,800 
Car adaptor Spring 2012 TBD 
Portable charger Spring 2012 TBD 3-3-3-3 PlayStation?Vita Available in Japan on December 17,2011


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

There better be an adapter for my 16gig psp MS Duo!


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy X was announced for the vita


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Peripheral pricing
> 
> 
> *Memory card 4GB December 17, 2011 ?2,200
> ...


The fuck is all that chinese money?



lathia said:


> There better be an adapter for my 16gig psp MS Duo!


This. I didn't buy no fucking huge-ass, expensive card for my PSP only be hornswaggled.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

It's Yen. So take off two zero's, and it's roughly the price in dollars.


----------



## Helix (Sep 14, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> Final Fantasy X was announced for the vita



                             .


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Huge cases for a small card...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, it's like a 10th of the size.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sigh* Knew I'd had to post this.


From Neogaf


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

That has to do with what? It's about the size relative to the game size. DS case and PSP case were oversized as well. PS3 and 360 not so much.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

It's about shelf space. Too small and no one will see it, too big and you take up too much room on shelves. Its about advertising.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

If that were the case, GBA games wouldn't have sold jack shit.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If that were the case, GBA games wouldn't have sold jack shit.



GBA boxes are same size as DS cases.


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> It's about shelf space. Too small and no one will see it, too big and you take up too much room on shelves. Its about advertising.



I'm a consumer, so that wasn't my immediate reaction toward the size comparison between the game case and the game card. But, yeah, it would appear that would be the case (no pun intended, or maybe just a little).


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

But they're thin little cardboard things, you just throw away. I liked the GBA box, most people I knew just kept their games all together in some other case. Really, a handheld case of any kind is pretty wasteful.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

You can recycle the Sony cases. So I'm not really seeing the problem here.
I personally keep the cases to keep games/manuals safe if I wish to resell them.

Back to Vita news:
Remote Play PS3 games on your Vita.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Hideo Kojima Snaps Pics of PlayStation Vita's Sample Colors*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Silver looks best, the yellow one looks like mustard.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Gravity Daze TGS 2011 Trailer*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]F-uCy-xxkD4[/YOUTUBE]



*
Little King's Story*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]JGhahopTBZ4[/YOUTUBE]




*Tales of Innocence R*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kpokGUjcfdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lupin (Sep 15, 2011)

I already played Tales of Innocence on my DS. Was pretty fun but I quit after getting lost since the navigations suck. Either that or it was my navigation skills that sucked.

Little King's look pretty sweet.

Probably gonna play Gravity Daze(I thought it was changed to rush?) once I get the Vita. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure if I wanna get this at launch or not.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (Sep 15, 2011)

Uncharted looks awesome as always, but I really wouldn't reccommend anyone getting this at launch. Seems prime candidate for a price cut in it's near future in at least some fashion. Plus memory card prices are riduclous.

Seems like it'll really shine in a year or two from now assuming it gets the proper support it so desperately needs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sony yet to grab new Monster Hunter for PS Vita*

(Reuters) - Sony Corp has yet to secure the next generation of Capcom's popular Monster Hunter game for its new handheld games device, company executives said on Thursday, after the developer said it would offer the game on a rival gadget.



> The Monster Hunter franchise was a major driver behind the popularity of Sony's prior-generation handheld games device, the PlayStation Portable, in the Japanese market. Its loss could affect domestic sales of the new PlayStation Vita, which starts its global rollout in Japan on Dec. 17.
> 
> Capcom's share price fell on Tuesday after it announced that the next version in the series, Monster Hunter 4, would be offered on Nintendo's 3DS handheld, which is not seen as a likely hit with hardcore gamers. No announcement has been made about offering the new game on the PS Vita.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2011)

The memory cards aren't that bad. They're about the same price as the sd cards psp uses.

I'll definitely be getting a Vita at launch


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdPJCqkkHtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Helix said:


> Huge cases for a small card...


That's where the extra value comes from! 


Falcon said:


> The memory cards aren't that bad. They're about the same price as the sd cards psp uses.
> 
> I'll definitely be getting a Vita at launch



They should just use the same SD cards.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems way better than 3ds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

True that. We'll see how the games match up. I've seen pretty good things from both but 3DS so far seems to be in the lead.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True that. We'll see how the games match up. I've seen pretty good things from both but 3DS so far seems to be in the lead.



Sony packed everything into that thing. Power, Capabilities, Touchsceen, Second analog stick.

Basically the 3DS can only beat this thing with games or it's lower price point (I don't see myself getting a vita over a PS3). Even then I'm not too sure how that's gonna go in the long run From the capcom thing these stinking investors are making it seem like if these companies support nintendo they are going elsewhere.  

Nintendo made some significant mistakes with the 3DS  while Sony has a stronger handheld than it's PSP. Developers are screwing them over left right and center and most titles are getting pushed back.


It's looking quite sticky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Sony has everything going for it, they just need the games. I think the PSP had the same potential but it fell way short. 

That said, YS IV remake for Vita. 


Gotta get that shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wonder how Vista is going to do in Japan. No killer IP at launch"targeting Japan", no Monter Hunter game, Pre Paid services for 3G and memory cards not included in the package. The handheld looks sexy tho. I like what I saw in the conference. They are a couple of New Ip which looks interesting. The HD remake of games that I never play, those I am going to get it in my PS3 instead...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably sell about 5,000 units and then Sony will go bankrupt.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2011)

Sony won't go bankrupt so easily, it'll sell way more than five thousand units.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

10,000.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 15, 2011)

At least over 9,000


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2011)

250,000 seems more accurate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

12,314. I predicted it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

"Hardcore" MH players are a joke. They're a loud, small group of people that want the controls to stay awful and the gameplay to never change. If you gave them Monster Hunter 1 on the PSVita they'd consider it the best MH game ever.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

In America maybe, but Japan loves rehashed stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

I just don't understand why they would take what is probably a good, addictive game and insist on forcing the most horrible controls ever conceived onto it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

True, I would actually play MH more than 15 mins if the camera weren't lodged up my characters behind.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> "Hardcore" MH players are a joke. They're a loud, *small group of people* that want the controls to stay awful and the gameplay to never change. If you gave them Monster Hunter 1 on the PSVita they'd consider it the best MH game ever.



huh?? japan loves monster hunter, thats why they keep making them


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> huh?? japan loves monster hunter, thats why they keep making them



If you had read my post correctly, you would have realized I was talking about the self-proclaimed "hardcore" players in the west that hate change and love awful controls and never shut the hell up about how Capcom ruined "their" beloved game.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I just don't understand why they would take what is probably a good, addictive game and insist on forcing the most horrible controls ever conceived onto it.



This is why the slider pad accessory was made, to make the 3DS more like a CCPro. And if you don't want to use the slider pad accessory, that's why the new optional "Press L to face the monster" feature was invented. So you're not being raped by the awful camera controls 90% of the time.

Granted, I know how to claw on the PSP, but it gets really uncomfortable after about an hour or two.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2011)

I still can't believe Nintendo never decided to add an extra analog stick to the original design.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it, only because it looks hilarious.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually, I dunno if i wanna get this at launch anymore. The PS3 is 250bucks now


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> In America maybe, but Japan loves rehashed stuff.


COD, Madden, MH, Gundam, etc. It doesn't matter what country, they all love rehashed stuff.


Falcon said:


> Actually, I dunno if i wanna get this at launch anymore. The PS3 is 250bucks now


If you want the PS3 then go for it. I already have one and I don't plan on getting a PSV anytime soon after launch. I do want a PSV though, but have enough on my gaming plate already.

If you travel then the PSV should be good enough for you. If you want a gaming-centric multimedia device without expensive smartphone plan, then the PSV is a good choice. Hell, not killing the battery in your phone by using something else is a wise choice.

It's got some great original games lined-up, which makes the PSV attractive by itself. 

However I think Sony should get publishers behind the idea of making console ports on the handheld less expensive, or at least offer PSV owners a cheaper way of buying the same game on both systems.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> COD, Madden, MH, Gundam, etc. It doesn't matter what country, they all love rehashed stuff.



Over here though we don't really label COD and Madden players as the hardcore base.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Over here though we don't really label COD and Madden players as the hardcore base.


Rosters, player stats, killstreaks, k/d ratio, etc. While they're not labeled out loud, they are pretty much a hardcore group.

Traditional gamers who play other games maybe the minority (COD/Madden sales-wise), but like MH they're popular games that a lot of people are obsessed with (damn-near irrational even). 

Both sides will buy the new version each chance they get. If the brands' name is on it, it's gonna sell like crazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I still can't believe Nintendo never decided to add an extra analog stick to the original design.
> 
> This is ridiculous.



They make more money this way.


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry if any of these are repost.





. That Freeza voice 



...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*New Playstation Vita Battery Offers 9-15 Hours*





> Today Sony revealed a new accessory for PSVita – external battery, which features a capacity of… 5000mAh.
> 
> And that’s more than twice as much as Vita’s internal battery has (2200mAh). So logically if PSV’s battery lasts 3-5 hours, it means the accessory can give you an additional 6-10 hours and in total you will be able to play non-stop for an incredible 9-15 hours(!).
> 
> This external battery weights 145g, its dimensions are 70x67x22mm and it will be released in Spring 2011. Price is “undecided” yet, but I wouldn’t be very optimistic at this point. It won’t be cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

9-15 hours?  There's no way that can be true.



CAN IT?


----------



## lathia (Sep 16, 2011)

Why do you do this Sony!? You're pulling exactly what Nintendo did with the damn stick attachment. 

Now, I'm tempted to wait for the next revision.  Who I’m I  kidding… I’ll buy it anyways lol!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I would get that if I didn't intend to only play the thing at home and ever brought it anywhere.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 16, 2011)

How much is that thing gonna cost? Knowing Sony's pricing system for the Vita, most probably a lot. What a dumb design decision to make the battery non-removable, I mean the 3DS battery may be shit but at least it's removable.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2011)

Mmmm, keep milking them Sonyboys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> How much is that thing gonna cost? Knowing Sony's pricing system for the Vita, most probably a lot. What a dumb design decision to make the battery non-removable, I mean the 3DS battery may be shit but at least it's removable.



Hater. At least it doesn't have a thumbstick peripheral.


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2011)

Vita confirmed region free 


Add on battery is a nice option if you are a person that travels a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought the Vita was confirmed to be region free months ago.


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2011)

A SCEE manager said so but people were wary because they weren't from the top brass lol
But straight from the top we have confirmation now at least


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Gotta say, more interested in this than in the 3DS.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol battery life issues.  Whatever.  I'll buy any add-ons to extend battery life so long as they don't explode or hurt my portable device in any way.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

And there goes standards!


----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

Eh, I guess I'm tired of complaining when nothing really amounted to it other than being ignored and still having the problem.   Though if I'm able to make a difference in having the designers work for my benefit more, then please do tell me how.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2011)

I still think Sony are a bit dense, releasing this in Japan a week before Christmas and _after_ Nintendo releases all the big games (like Monster Hunter 3G) it has lined up for the 3DS. It's not going to sell very well at all going up _against_ the holiday sales for Monster Hunter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> I still think Sony are a bit dense, releasing this in Japan a week before Christmas and _after_ Nintendo releases all the big games (like Monster Hunter 3G) it has lined up for the 3DS. It's not going to sell very well at all going up _against_ the holiday sales for Monster Hunter.



Let see Mario Kart 7 12-7,  MH triG is 12-10 and  Vita is 12-17  too close...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2011)

Sony really are scum bag,extending trough expensive battery.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2011)

Sure can't wait to buy an $100 battery add-on just so I can play a Vita for 45 minutes without a charger.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

One has to question why they didn't put the bigger battery in initially. 

Oh! Same reason they didn't have backwards compatibility for a while.


----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

They'll probably just say, "Well, we were courteous to our loyal customers.  We wanted to offer a quality console at affordable and fair prices.  If we added a bigger battery in the beginning, then the console would have cost more and not everyone would want or need the extra battery life.  For those who do want extra battery though, we have them covered.  We offer 5 minute, 15 minute, and 45 minute gameplay capacity batteries for your convenience."


----------



## Corran (Sep 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Sure can't wait to buy an $100 battery add-on just so I can play a Vita for 45 minutes without a charger.


Judging by the specs you may get another 10 hours with that extra battery.


Krory said:


> One has to question why they didn't put the bigger battery in initially.
> 
> Oh! Same reason they didn't have backwards compatibility for a while.



I know you be trolling but considering it gets the same amount of battery life as 3DS/PSP and it eats A LOT more power I'm pretty impressed.
I can't wait until the world makes another break through with batteries, means I won't have to plug in my phone every night to charge


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 17, 2011)

They should've put some solar panels on the front of this thing to extend the battery life. Real talk.
Im interested in this, since as of present only thing that has me jumping on 3DS is Kid Icarus and Sonic generations.

But this?
This glorious piece of who gives a fuck?
It has tales of innocence R.
With no region lock?
Im down.

In term's of the battery situation I don't mind.
If the standard battery has a decent enough time I don't give a shit. Add-ons to expand your experience are fine for me, just means I don't have to spend an arm and a leg all at once, I can spend an arm and a leg in the long-run instead which is easier to manage.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> But this?
> This glorious piece of who gives a fuck?
> It has tales of innocence R.
> With no region lock?
> Im down.



This reason alone is worth getting a Vita for many people. Gravity Daze is another one.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 17, 2011)

Just looked up this Gravity Daze.
Looks sexy.
About 1/4th as sexy as tales of innocence R.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 17, 2011)

So much for portable gaming.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2011)

Sufficiently sexy as Tales of Innocence R for portable games that looks like they should be on a console. I wanna see what they're gonna do with the platforming in Gravity Daze, and we can only hope Innocence R gets released outside of Japan.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 18, 2011)

The Vita is a very nice piece of hardware in itself, but I don't agree with people that say that is a great deal for $250 dollars.

The fact that bothers me the most is that the Vita has no internal memory storage at all, and to make that even worse is that some games may not even let you save your progress if you don't own a memory card (I know Sony is new in this whole cartridge games deal but... really?), that by the way are proprietary and expensive as heck, not to mention the battery life is advertised at 3-5 hours... with wifi/3G/bluetooth disabled and with default brightness, the 3DS 3-5 range is achieved with 3D and all the wireless functions on, so the battery life is in no way "the same as the 3DS", for a system that gloats so much about its awesome online and social features, the fact that it cant have 3-5 hours with those on is atrocious in my eyes.

So if I want to get a Vita with a 32 GB memory card and the extra battery add-on I will need $300 for the 3G version, $130 (most likely $99.99 in america) for the memory card and I bet the battery will cost no less than $100 bucks since is pretty big.

That is roughly $500  just to be able to fully enjoy the features that the Vita offers (multimedia, online play everywhere, full access to the PSN store... oh and I almost forgot the prepaid plan for the 3G! so $599 US Dollars anyone?) and I bet that online play, specially 3G will devour the battery really fast, I would be surprised if it even reaches 90 mins on max settings while playing a graphically heavy online game, so I NEED to get the battery, and same goes with the memory card since is the only way to play PSN and old PSP games on the damn thing, not to mention the dick move that some games may require the memory card to save. (at least those games will be marked as such in the box... ugh...)

I love that 70% of the Sony TGS conference was dedicated to show off the Vita multimedia capabilities, I consider it ironic that since the Vita doesn't have internal memory you cant do any of that save music, watch videos thing, I can already see the "to use these features you need a Memory Card sold separately!" little text in the commercials!

So yeah, as hot as the Vita features are, I will skip it and get the revision instead in a couple years that will most likely have 16/32 GB of internal memory and a user removable battery. (and that hopefully ditches the memory cards in favor of SD sticks)

As tempting as Gravity Daze is, I will be too busy salivating over Paper Mario to care, so I can wait a couple years for it.


----------



## Corran (Sep 18, 2011)

Was a better deal than 3DS at $250 lol
You could always wait for a bundle where they include a memory stick, but then again a revision would probably be better.
I'm starting to think the games that need a memory card for saves is the downloadable games


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 18, 2011)

The 3DS certainly was overpriced but at least I could use all its features out of the box without having to buy a single add-on just to fully enjoy the console, I can't even take pictures, listen to music, or use the PSN to download a game on Vita out of the box cuz oops! no internal memory and no memory card included!

And not to mention that the 3DS comes packed with its own charge cradle, the Vita charge cradle? sold separately for $30!

And the press release that says that about the saves specifically mentions Vita game cards, and it very clearly states that the games that doesn't save on the card will be marked as such on the box and manual.

What downloadable game has a box huh?


----------



## Corran (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't want to turn this it to another 3ds vs Vita thing. I will say one last thing on it, at least Vita will have an online store when it launches 

I'm not disagreeing about the memory card, I would of loved a 16gig card included but I always knew they would sell it separately. Accessories are where all the big 3 companies make a lot of their money.

I'm not trying to sell you on the system by the way  Just voicing my opinions on why its worth it for me


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 18, 2011)

Hehehe, don't worry, I just got a little too passionate over this deal, I was gonna get a Vita once at least 4 games I wanted appeared on it, so far it has 2 (P4G and Gravity Daze) but once I learned about those no internal memory and proprietary memory card shenanigans, I decided to just wait for either price drop, a good bundle or simply a revision that at least lets me change the battery. (not that I care so much, I mostly play my portables at home plugged anyway, but still it would be nice to replace the battery for a better one if possible)

Heck i would been happy even with 1 measly GB of internal memory! y'know, to at least be able to use all features of the Vita out of the box, but I guess Sony really had to cut costs to make the Vita able to have the same price as the 3DS.

One thing I will say, being an early adopter of the Vita will be expensive as heck! but I expect all the accessories to drop in price eventually. (no way to tell when, but they totally will drop in price eventually no doubt)

By the way, it was revealed what will be the average price of Vita games? I have seen the boxes and all but I don't recall ever seeing a price tag on them, is there anything confirmed on that?


----------



## Corran (Sep 18, 2011)

1-2gig of internal memory isn't enough I think for Vita games since they may be able to store one downloaded game off the store  And then you would need a bigger one anyway if you wanted more than one game on your memory card.
For me I have A LOT of games I want on Vita including those you mentioned 
I think waiting for a bundle or revision would suit you best. Never know if the accessories will drop in price or if they are cheaper to buy overseas or even a memory card adaptor could be a solution. Good thing it comes out in Japan first so these things can be figured out before coming to the West.

Average price of retail games seems to be $40, same as 3ds I think?
But obviously some psn games will be cheaper and be in line with the ps3 psn prices.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

Considering how expensive it'll be to invest in a Vita at launch, I'm probably gonna wait to buy the Vita. I'll wait until things settle down before making any purchases.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh sure 1-2 GB is not enough to really take advantage of the PSN and such, but at least it would allow me to use every Vita feature right out of the box and then go and get a memory card expansion, is just for the sake of opening it and testing everything in it just as I get it. (I'm like a little girl with a new toy when I get a new console! I need it to be ready for full use out of the box!!)

That's why I say being an early adopter will be expensive as heck! I bet that very nice bundles options will be given some time after release (could be soon, could be late) so people that want to get the Vita day 1 will have to pay all the big bucks to get their full Vita experience, while maybe a bundle with memory and charger will appear later for much less than buying all separately would be.

Is there any official confirmation on the software pricing? not seeing any price tag on TGS was very odd to me, specially considering the launch is in less than 3 months in japan.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2011)

No internal hard drive? Yeah no thanks.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 18, 2011)

Should I buy a PSP 3000 now, or wait til the PSP Vita comes out and buy that?

I need opinions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

*PlayStation Vita Will Be Region Free*



> The head of Sony Computer Entertainment America has confirmed on Twitter that the PlayStation Vita will be region free, much like the PlayStation 3.
> 
> In a direct response to a user on Twitter who asked if Vita was region free, Shihei Yoshida said "Yes, it is." You can't get much clearer than that.
> 
> The PlayStation Vita has been confirmed for release on the 17th of December in Japan and will retail for an equivalent price of $325. With it being region free, anyone from any region will be able to import.



*Source*:here


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Well region free goes with about saying, but GOD DAMN! $325?

Fuck.................that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

It costs more than a PS3! The fuck is up with that shit?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

You Americans have it _so_ easy, you have no idea. I _bloody wish_ the thing would only cost ?205 when it comes out over here.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You Americans have it _so_ easy, you have no idea. I _bloody wish_ the thing would only cost ?205 when it comes out over here.



We're America 

And you guys make more money, I think.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Im Canadian .

If the PS Vita doubled as a touch screen phone it be an easy purchase for me despite it's size.
Going to have to wait until Tales of Innocence R gets localized/translation patched which will probably be quite a while.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Ah, a Canadian eh? I like Canada well enough, been there a few times. The Vita will have the half-assed ability to be a phone. If you want to use skype and have your number be 43922348903.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

That's the problem, I don't want some half-assed shit.
It's gotta be full-assed shit.

Ah, an American? I like America well enough, been there a few times, dirty as hell.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

America dirty?

Yeah, it is.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

I can solve your economy issues.
Get some brooms and janitors.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

We do have them, they're just a bunch of "illegal" Mexicans.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

You need to upgrade to Brooms 2.0.
Your on the old framework.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Asians      ?


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We're America
> 
> And you guys make more money, I think.



Yeah the euro or pound or whatever is worth more than the American dollar.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there any reason why Ninty chooses to region lock their consoles?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe they think it helps with piracy.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Is there any reason why Ninty chooses to region lock their consoles?



To curb imports.
If everyone imports Xenoblade from Europe then if NoA wants to localize it they make no money off it because everyone has it...in theory.
The piracy stuff is BS since any pirate worth so much as a glance gets past that.
Only hurts people like Esura and shit, for the pirate it's nothing you just breakdown the region lock.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Maybe they think it helps with piracy.



But if there's a game that's Japan only and they refuse for whatever reason to bring it out in the states, doesn't that kinda encourage it?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

It's never about piracy.
If someone breaks through your original anti-piracy they'll break through your region locking too.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> To curb imports.
> If everyone imports Xenoblade from Europe then if NoA wants to localize it they make no money off it because everyone has it...in theory.
> The piracy stuff is BS since any pirate worth so much as a glance gets past that.
> Only hurts people like Esura and shit, for the pirate it's nothing you just breakdown the region lock.



But NOA had no plans to import any of the games anyway.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

That's just an example Canute.
Obviously in situations where something stays exclusive to a region it doesn't help.
In the situation where games are localized everywhere, the region locking deters importation.

Ergo Call of Duty.
If Call of Duty comes out let's say two month's early in the USA then it does in Europe then region locking deters people from importing the USA version and ignoring the european version, which would kind of kill the point of creating a european version if people aren't buying it.

In any event, region locking is not for the sake of the consumer.
It's for the business.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> That's just an example Canute.
> Obviously in situations where something stays exclusive to a region it doesn't help.
> In the situation where games are localized everywhere, the region locking deters importation.
> 
> ...



So then it only kills which branch makes the money but the company overall remains unchanged then.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

As far as I know.
Well I guess you could say it also hurts Voice Actors, coders and translators by giving them less work opportunities.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We're America
> 
> *And you guys make more money, I think.*



So is it right for companies to take advantage of average incomes in different countries? The same slab of metal should cost the same in any place in the world.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

It doesn't make any sense.
The American dollar is weaker, so they pay less?
If something is worth more, and you ask for more of it...
Theres a problem.

Probably has something to do with taxes though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You Americans have it _so_ easy, you have no idea. I _bloody wish_ the thing would only cost ?205 when it comes out over here.


 Well Latin America get the worst of the deal. For Example in my Country Dominican Republic, consoles and games cost twice of the original price. Vita which is tag $250 is going to cost in my country around $500 to $540 dollars which that equal to $19,000-$20,520 Dominican pesos...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like you guys should import consoles lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sounds like you guys should import consoles lol.


 Yeah that is for sure. lol


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It doesn't make any sense.
> The American dollar is weaker, so they pay less?
> If something is worth more, and you ask for more of it...
> Theres a problem.
> ...



I figured if you make an average of $40k in the U.S and the average brit makes 40k pounds. Then companies would take advantage of the fact that their moneys worth more and try and charge them more. Or it's just import tariffs.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sounds like you guys should import consoles lol.



That's what we do friend.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm?

If One US dollar is worth 60 cents European, charging the American's less than the Europeans makes no sense because you make less money. So Charging Europeans more would actually be ripping them off entirely.

It's like making American's pay more then the mexicans when the american dollar is worth more, it doesn't actually make sense, well it does if it's for the purpose of ripping a demographic off for no reason.

has to be something to do with tariffs and taxes but even then the Euro isn't for any one country it's to multiple one with different tax rates  between them...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

You're not charging America less is the thing. You're just charging Europe more.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

No your charging America less, when you do the conversion of Yen, Euro, Canadian, America pays less.

Why is it that whenever something comes out of Japan everyones like "omfg thats so much USD wtf." and then it comes out to US with a reduced price?
The charge America less than everyone else
Unfortunately despite being just above you, to go to America and get your discounted shit is actually more expensive than just buying it here.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait, so MSRP in Japan is even more than USA? Lol that's fucked.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

We troll, no other explanation


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Why are you rep sealed? I was gonna give some west coast love.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Why are you rep sealed? I was gonna give some west coast love.



I dont know 

Its pissing me off just a bit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

*PlayStation Vita And PSP Know How To Talk To Each Other In Ad-Hoc Mode*



> Let?s say you have Monster Hunter Portable 3rd and a friend has the same game installed on PlayStation Vita. Can you play together? The answer is yes. PlayStation Vita can play downloadable PSP games and communicate with PSP for ad-hoc play.
> 
> 
> 
> While it isn?t as prevalent in the West, ad-hoc games are quite popular in Japan especially with respect to the multiplayer hunting genre. And if you like the Vita?s OLED screen you can play a digital copy of God Eater Burst on it and be the envy of your Aragami hunting group. Also a plus for Lord of Apocalypse, which Square Enix announced for PSP and PlayStation Vita.



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Feels good to be an American.


----------



## Satou (Sep 20, 2011)

Kind of expected that.  Some people will wait later on to get a Vita, but those who do get it early can still play in available modes with their friends whom held off for a bit.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 10, 2011)

*1up PS Vita Roundtable Discussion*
Sunny didn't cut her hair

Though it probably has been said, what do you hope to see for Vita games as far as features and pricing (especially for ports and people buying both PS3/PSV versions)?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

*PS Vita Slated for February 22 in N. & S. America, Europe*



> Jack Tretton, President and CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment of America, announced at San Francisco's Web 2.0 Summit on Tuesday that the PlayStation Vita will ship in North America, South America, and Europe on February 22, 2012. The Sony CEO noted that over 100 games are in development globally for the portable platform.
> 
> The PS Vita will launch in Japan on December 17 with 26 titles. Shuhei Yoshida, the president of Sony Computer Entertainment's Worldwide Studios, stated in September that Sony's latest handheld platform will be region-free.



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Pre-order! 


Who's coming with me?


PS: Which UK/European person wants me to order them one and ship it to them for a reasonable fee? It will still be way less than retail.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice digs, there lovely. You can keep your expensive portable console with no memory. I'll be waiting for the inevitable large price cut with memory given in.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pre-order!
> 
> 
> Who's coming with me?
> ...



Why go through you and not Amazon? 

I go through Amazon


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2011)

shit, give this thread to someone else, i'm not coming around these forums anymore.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

230 quid for the normal version and 280 for the wifi? Lol fuck that, more expensive than a brand new PS3. Fuck Sony. Stupid cunts


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2011)

It's less than half the price of a launch ps3 actually? 
It's less than the launch price of the 3DS actually?


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 20, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> It's less than half the price of a launch ps3 actually?
> It's less than the launch price of the 3DS actually?



It's not less than the 3ds and 3ds came with internal memory and didn't only use proprietary cards that may be needed for some games.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's not less than the 3ds and 3ds came with internal memory and didn't only use proprietary cards that may be needed for some games.


[YOUTUBE]XrQJ7GVBq-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 20, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> [YOUTUBE]XrQJ7GVBq-k[/YOUTUBE]



Tututut, that should be my retort.

Lol I got a neg for stating the truth, how about you do some research Tachikoma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Corran said:


> Why go through you and not Amazon?
> 
> I go through Amazon



You shut up.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

Its 230 quid Tachi  Add to the fact my ps3 broke i will have to cough up 400+ to get the two, and im skint


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Just steal one, man. Steal it from a rich person. They can afford more.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan  im not paying all that man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Find those guys who buy one just to smash it and then, just as they are about to smash it, you gank the sons of bitches.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah the stupid assholes who test out gadgets


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Really they are asking for it. Beat them up and take their stuff.

Check pockets for copious amounts of cash.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

Im taking everything, necklaces, watches, the works!


----------



## Corran (Oct 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's not less than the 3ds and 3ds came with internal memory and didn't only use proprietary cards that may be needed for some games.



3DS is also no where near as powerful or has as many features as the Vita. Just stating the truth


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2011)

Febraury 22nd you say?.. *Buys nothing for anybody on christmas and puts all money away* Muahahah Scrooge will have his PSV on launch! 

Kidding >.> but no gonna put up a good 100 dollars and save up from there, definitely want Gravity Daze <3  

Screw the 3g though >.>


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 22, 2011)

*PSV UI and multitasking*
[YOUTUBE]070Zhhd1Kzc[/YOUTUBE]

*(PSV) Escape Plan Developer Walkthrough*
[YOUTUBE]CZtHwfKeOzM[/YOUTUBE]

*(PSV) Sound Shapes Musical Platforming Walkthrough*
[YOUTUBE]a7INVS77Ie4[/YOUTUBE]

*(PSV) Sound Shapes Level Creator Walkthrough*
[YOUTUBE]-sQNgd1h0Mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> [YOUTUBE]XrQJ7GVBq-k[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]Y414Q7vVgYU[/YOUTUBE]

Mine's better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its 230 quid Tachi  Add to the fact my ps3 broke i will have to cough up 400+ to get the two, and im skint


Woah, too bad about your PS3, on the plus side the slim is coming out with a new revision and new colours. The red one looks really amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I got a Vita Boner. Who else? :33


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll appreciate the 3 hour boner that the Vita gives me before its battery dies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

SHUT UP! 

It's more lifelike if it goes limp fast.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Woah, too bad about your PS3, on the plus side the slim is coming out with a new revision and new colours. The red one looks really amazing



Thinking of buying the slim for 190. Should i wait abit more? Im hoping for a christmas price drop but its highly unlikely.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SHUT UP!
> 
> It's more lifelike if it goes limp fast.



Vita: Bringing real life to you through a screen.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Thinking of buying the slim for 190. Should i wait abit more? Im hoping for a christmas price drop but its highly unlikely.


Worth waiting for a holiday price drop imo. _Just look at it_


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

Omg that red


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I want a black PS3!


Wait, I got one.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

My black fatty let me down  time to move on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Get a skinny white bitch. 


Do they have white PS3s?

I might actually buy a chrome PS3 if I had the option. Maybe I'll get my PS3 chromed.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

Defintely mate, im not going back to black ever again  

Sony are liars, before the PS3 launch they promised that it would come in three colours


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

*Famitsu Report: PlayStation Vita Won?t Play Game Archives At Launch*



> Famitsu created their own PlayStation Vita FAQ with a few tidbits that aren?t in Sony?s. Some of the details like how the PlayStation Vita won?t be able to make phone calls and that the system won?t read memory sticks or SD cards have been discussed before. The magazine also confirms the 20MB size download limit and the 3G speed is 128kbps in low speed mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Defintely mate, im not going back to black ever again
> 
> Sony are liars, before the PS3 launch they promised that it would come in three colours


I'm starting to think Sony is not our friend.


Mura said:


> *Famitsu Report: PlayStation Vita Won?t Play Game Archives At Launch*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*:





Not buying.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 26, 2011)

Memory cards are required for all Sony first party games, Uncharted etc, up to third party developers if they choose to make them required for there games.

Games known to require a memory card

Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention
@Field
Hot Shots Golf 6
Monster Radar
Dream Club Zero Portable


Hidden costs, hidden costs everywhere.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

I think i will wait a year before getting this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Memory cards are required for all Sony first party games, Uncharted etc, up to third party developers if they choose to make them required for there games.
> 
> Games known to require a memory card
> 
> ...


 Oh boy and after watching Monter Hunter Tri G new trailer I am pretty sure now that Vita launch is in trouble...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

I was really hoping it would be solid at launch, but some of this stuff is making me worry. I'm holding off on buying a PSP now for the Vita. I don't know if I will be able to hold off on waiting til the next release of it.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

Better off waiting for a second rendition of this tbh


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

Really Sony? Really?


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuck this noise I'm jumping the 3ds bandwagon...just as soon as they stop being full of shit to...


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh boy and after watching Monter Hunter Tri G new trailer I am pretty sure now that Vita launch is in trouble...



When has a console launch ever gone badly? Even 3DS sold a lot in its first week and it had nothing to buy. Vita has a lot more quality games at launch at least.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh you think the stuff you know is bad...





> *According to the latest issue of Famitsu, it's not even possible to even start games that require memory cards if you don't have one. Famitsu called memory cards indispensable.*



I've been really looking forward to the PSV, and even posting videos of it. All of this though shows plenty of reasons to hold off on buying one.


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Oh you think the stuff you know is bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure some people will wait for the "Starter Pack Bundle" like the PSP got and its not a bad decision.

But for me I'll end up buying one of the bigger cards, will probably shop around for the best price though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> I think i will wait a year before getting this.



You should do this for any hardware you buy in my opinion


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I'll wait until the Vita gets hacked to buy one.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> You should do this for any hardware you buy in my opinion


It definitely wouldn't hurt a lot of people to do this, whether it's for hardware revisions, price drops, more games, or software/firmware updates that make it a more attractive buy.

It's good to get an a idea on the direction Sony is taking with the device, and how good the post-launch support is in various ways.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Corran said:


> When has a console launch ever gone badly? Even 3DS sold a lot in its first week and it had nothing to buy. Vita has a lot more quality games at launch at least.


 good point but I feel like Vita is too close to a couple of 3DS big titles and with the negative news lately I have a bad feeling but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Vita fail.


It can't get much stronger.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

*UMD Passport Program Lets Players Purchase Discounted PSN Games For Vita*



*How PSP Games Work On PlayStation Vita*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Am I reading this right?


They make you repurchase a game you already own? 

Discounted price or not, that's bullshit. Vita fail, next level get!


----------



## Naruto (Nov 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Am I reading this right?
> 
> 
> They make you repurchase a game you already own?



I will pirate the shit out of the Vita. I have no respect for Sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

So, remember how PS Vita retail games require a memory card to even boot up? And remember how all of these cards, along with other accessories for the system, are proprietary? And remember how everyone flipped shit at the Japan prices for these Memory Cards? Japan-Prices range from 2,200 yen (about $29 for a 4GB card) to 9,500 yen (about $125 for a 32GB card).
And remember how others were asking people to be grounded, since these were not likely to be the final prices?

Yeah well, about that...

Gamestop has revealed the prices for PS Vita accessories, including Memory Cards, and things don't look very pretty.

*4GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $29.99
8GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $44.99
16GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $69.99 
32GB PlayStation Vita Memory Card - $119.99 *
PlayStation Vita AC Adaptor - $19.99 
PS VITA Armor GameCase - $7.99 
PS VITA ArmorShell - $12.99 
PlayStation Vita Car Adaptor - $17.99 
PlayStation Vita Card Case - $9.99 
PlayStation Vita Carrying Case - $19.99 
PlayStation Vita Cradle - $19.99 
PS VITA Crystal Custom Case - $19.99 
PlayStation Vita In-ear Headset - $19.99 
PS VITA Nerf Armor - $17.99 
PlayStation Vita Portable Charge - $49.99
PlayStation Vita Protective Film (Two Pack) - $14.99
PS VITA Pull N Go Folio - $29.99 
PlayStation Vita Starter Kit - $29.99 
PS Vita Starter Kit - $24.99 
PS Vita Trigger Grip - $17.99 
PlayStation Vita Travel Pouch - $19.99 
PlayStation Vita USB Cable - $14.99


quotes from neogaf..

Source:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Welp I'm sticking to my psp and will be getting a 3ds instead.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

It's completely ridiculous. There's only one launch title worth getting and maybe a handful of games in the foreseeable future worth waiting for, they're charging an arm and a leg for memory cards (and you'll need at least 16GB to store a decent amount of PSP, PSN and PSV games) _and_ they're making us rebuy the games we already bought for its direct predecessor. It doesn't exactly help that you can almost guarantee most PSP games won't be available for repurchase.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's completely ridiculous. There's only one launch title worth getting and maybe a handful of games in the foreseeable future worth waiting for, they're charging an arm and a leg for memory cards (and you'll need at least 16GB to store a decent amount of PSP, PSN and PSV games) _and_ they're making us rebuy the games we already bought for its direct predecessor. It doesn't exactly help that you can almost guarantee most PSP games won't be available for repurchase.



"Company tries preventing piracy by being assholes and making money while they do it"
 Just get a psp and do whatever instead, a far better investment than buying a vita.
What I would advise anyone to do.


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's completely ridiculous. There's only one launch title worth getting and maybe a handful of games in the foreseeable future worth waiting for, they're charging an arm and a leg for memory cards (and you'll need at least 16GB to store a decent amount of PSP, PSN and PSV games) _and_ they're making us rebuy the games we already bought for its direct predecessor. It doesn't exactly help that you can almost guarantee most PSP games won't be available for repurchase.



One launch title worth getting? That is your opinion but in my opinion there are at least three worth getting at launch.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> One launch title worth getting? That is your opinion but in my opinion there are at least three worth getting at launch.



Gravity Daze is, really, the only game worth getting. Uncharted isn't even made by Naughty Dog and I'm not sure what other launch titles would be worth getting. Clearly not Ridge Racer, that's for sure.

I actually feel sorry for Sony - their launch in Japan for the PSV is going to be horrible. Nintendo bring out a Mario game for the 3DS and they get a 350% increase in sales from the week before, the week before having a 50% increase in sales from the week before that. What's it going to be like when they release Monster Hunter on the 3DS a week before the Vita comes out in Japan?


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2011)

Uncharted is being made by Bend, a great developer and ND do have involvement with it. I'm not really worried. 

Launch won't be effected by MH, first shipments of everything always tend to sell out when it comes to consoles. 3DS sold out first week and it had nothing to buy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> Uncharted is being made by Bend, a great developer and ND do have involvement with it. I'm not really worried.
> 
> *Launch won't be effected by MH*, first shipments of everything always tend to sell out when it comes to consoles. 3DS sold out first week and it had nothing to buy.


how can you say that? MH is the biggest thing in Japan right now..


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> how can you say that? MH is the biggest thing in Japan right now..



Because its a launch. Its the weeks after launch that will matter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> Because its a launch. Its the weeks after launch that will matter.


 weeks after Vita launch? and for me, it is going to affect the launch Because Japanese people can pick between a 3DS+MH tri G(depend of what bundle of the game they are going to get) for $200+ and A Vita (wifi) + game+ memory card (4gb) for around 330+.. 32gb memory card is almost a 3DS money wise..  remember those are going to be 2 weeks critical for Sony (Dec 10th -Dec 25th) We will see tho...


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2011)

I seriously think at launch it won't be choice between this or that. Most likely the people that will buy Vita at launch will be the ones that already have a 3DS or bought a 3DS at launch. There is always the early adopters that assure the first week always sells out. PS3 sold really well in its first month and that was expensive as fuck and came out the same time as Wii and battling Xbox360.
I'm trying to say its the weeks/months after launch that need to continue selling since every console sells well at launch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> I seriously think at launch it won't be choice between this or that. Most likely the people that will buy Vita at launch will be the ones that already have a 3DS or bought a 3DS at launch. There is always the early adopters that assure the first week always sells out. PS3 sold really well in its first month and that was expensive as fuck and came out the same time as Wii and battling Xbox360.
> I'm trying to say its the weeks/months after launch that need to continue selling since every console sells well at launch.


 Good points, we will see.. I have to say tho Vita is such a sexy product It has a lot of potential.. anyway.Gamepro put an article up.


*Editorial: Sony Has Already Killed the PS Vita*
McKinley takes a critical look at everything we know about the PlayStation Vita and all the reasons Sony is giving gamers to avoid buying it.




> Sony's already killed the PlayStation Vita. Seriously, I don't even want one anymore. Ever since the ambitiously designed portable successor to the PSP was officially announced at E3 this last summer, each news story about the system's drawbacks really has me rethinking that $249 purchase.
> 
> (Or, $299 if you want to deal with AT&T's 3G service.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree with everything said there except at the end where it says Android and iOS are "killing" Sony and Nintendo. I just wonder how long those idiots will keep pushing the "tablet and iPhone gaming will kill handheld systems" farce. It's just one big joke. They somehow think they're relevant, even though Sony and Nintendo probably laugh their asses off every time they see the "issue" come up in an article.

Anyway, I'll consider getting a Vita when it gets hacked. In the meantime, I'll stick with my modded PSP that has everything I could ever want. Can't wait for that delicious 32 GB memory stick I got for $45 to come in the mail. More room for those lovely PSP games and PSN PSOne classics.



Corran said:


> Launch won't be effected by MH



This is really funny. 

Every Japanese gamer that doesn't already have a 3DS will be getting the MH3G 3DS bundle for the holidays so they can play MH3G along with the other 4 million people that will be playing it. Money doesn't grow on trees. MH3G won't crush the Vita because there are already many people that have a 3DS, but saying that the release of MH3G and the MH3G 3DS bundle won't effect the Vita launch is downright absurd. Especially with how the Vita is looking more worse to buy every time news about it is released while the 3DS grows like a friend.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2011)

Sony in charge of not shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I agree with everything said there except at the end where it says Android and iOS are "killing" Sony and Nintendo. I just wonder how long those idiots will keep pushing the "tablet and iPhone gaming will kill handheld systems" farce. It's just one big joke.


But that's the sad part though, if Sony makes enough bad decisions it'll take them out of the dedicated handheld market. Sony's decision making skills will only crossover into the tablet space where they still aren't going to have enough business strategy to become successful in that either.

Let's say Sony is doing all of this to get enough money out of the hardcore PS audience around launch up into the 1st year. 

Questions:

*How much of that hardcore PS audience is still left?*

*Compared to the PSP days, how many of them have moved on to smartphones and other media players?*

*How many of those day-one guys are gonna think twice with the pricey memory cards and other little PSVita limitations?*

*If enough of that audience is still left, will it be enough to reach the bare-minimum of profitability for Sony?*


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, and people are going to buy vitas? Didn't the PSP suck?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Lol, and people are going to buy vitas? *Didn't the PSP suck?*


How about no.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> How about no.



This.

I remember wanting to respond to that but totally forgot to lol.

The PSP is the best handheld I have currently, especially since I installed custom firmware on it. The 3DS _might_ give it a good challenge if it ever gets hacked, but the PSP is still the king. I enjoy my CFW PSP more than my DSi XL Acekard, and that's saying something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 30, 2011)

So, why does the PS3 have an update to use the vita when its not out?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> So, why does the PS3 have an update to use the vita when its not out?


no idea, damn Updated kicked me from BF3 last night. I was mad hell...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> So, why does the PS3 have an update to use the vita when its not out?



Just getting it ready ahead of time, most likely. It's better for Sony if it's already out than to hear people bitch about how they can't connect their Vita to their PS3 yet when the Vita is released.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> This.
> 
> I remember wanting to respond to that but totally forgot to lol.
> 
> The PSP is the best handheld I have currently, especially since I installed custom firmware on it. The 3DS _might_ give it a good challenge if it ever gets hacked, but the PSP is still the king. I enjoy my CFW PSP more than my DSi XL Acekard, and that's saying something.



So basically you are saying you only like the psp becausr you hacked it? What if you didn't? The psp is only good for playing gba games anyways.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> The psp is only good for playing gba,ps1,psp,n64,GB,Super NES,etc. games anyways.


I fixed that.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I fixed that.



So bascially the psp was only good at playing nintendo games. The NDS can only play ds games, nes, and gc games. If it could have played gba it would have been better but the ds is better because even if you dont have a mod card it still is fun to play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> So bascially the psp was only good at playing nintendo games. The NDS can only play ds games, nes, and gc games. If it could have played gba it would have been better but the ds is better because even if you dont have a mod card it still is fun to play.



Notice the etc?

without hacking yea the ds is better.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Lol, and people are going to buy vitas? Didn't the PSP suck?



Stop the bickering. PSP vs DS is a circular argument. Clearly, you don't like the PSP. Consider moving on, maybe away from a thread about the PSP2?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> So basically you are saying you only like the psp becausr you hacked it? What if you didn't? The psp is only good for playing gba games anyways.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> I fixed that.





nintendosucks said:


> So bascially the psp was only good at playing nintendo games. The NDS can only play ds games, nes, and gc games. If it could have played gba it would have been better but the ds is better because even if you dont have a mod card it still is fun to play.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Notice the etc?
> 
> without hacking yea the ds is better.



a) Trolls
b) Ignant muthafuckas
c) Fanboys
d) Other


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> a) Trolls
> b) Ignant muthafuckas
> c) Fanboys
> d) Other



Including me on that are ya?
Just letting him know the truth of the matter.
Don't care what he thinks on which is better or not.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't hack my psp 3000. Tell me the great psp games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> I can't hack my psp 3000. Tell me the great psp games.



Yes you can, because I hacked mine.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Including me on that are ya?
> Just letting him know the truth of the matter.
> Don't care what he thinks on which is better or not.


You're posting ironically? It's hard to tell on narutoforums


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yes you can, because I hacked mine.



If you have only up to 6.60 you can hack a 3000 last I checked.
Which makes me wonder how they will crack the vita if ever.
If sounds uncrackable.


Tachikoma said:


> You're posting ironically? It's hard to tell on narutoforums



Ironically.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> I can't hack my psp 3000. Tell me the great psp games.


b) ignant mothafucka


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 30, 2011)

It's true that you can't really choose the hackability of PSP as a real system feature. Sony definitely didn't want it and most probably did everything they could to make sure it didn't happen. It's like saying this game is awesome because it's free. That's because you downloaded it illegally if the people who made had their way you would be paying for it or not having it at all.

It's awesome that it's free but it just sems weird to post it as a real advantage for the system.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

The PSP still has an amazing library of games without hacking. The hacking just makes it a whoooooole lot better.

Also, pretty sure 3000 can be hacked. I think it's only 3001 and onwards that are unhackable or are a real bitch to hack. Can't remember.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's true that you can't really choose the hackability of PSP as a real system feature. Sony deffinately didn't want it and most probably did everything they could to make sure it didn't happen. It's like saying this game is awesome because it's free. That's because you downloaded it illegally if the people who made had their way you would be paying for it or not having it at all.
> 
> It's awesome that it's free but it just sems weird to post it as a real advantage for the system.


Having a game you legally own on the go and games people have developed as freeware.


Death-kun said:


> The PSP still has an amazing library of games without hacking. The hacking just makes it a whoooooole lot better.
> 
> Also, pretty sure 3000 can be hacked. I think it's only 3001 and onwards that are unhackable or are a real bitch to hack. Can't remember.



No, at this point ALL psp's are hackable as long as you don't update past a certain point.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

So I'm guessing the 3ds and vita will be unhackable since new ds games are a a pain to patch and play and I doubt next gen systems will be hackable.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The PSP still has an amazing library of games without hacking. The hacking just makes it a whoooooole lot better.
> 
> Also, pretty sure 3000 can be hacked. I think it's only 3001 and onwards that are unhackable or are a real bitch to hack. Can't remember.



Tell me the amazing library, I need new psp games to play

And I'm sure my brotehr updated the psp, my friend who is a psp hacker couldn't hack it.


> Having a game you legally own on the go and games people have developed as freeware.


Most people don't legally own the games they download.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Having a game you legally own on the go and games people have developed as freeware.
> 
> 
> No, at this point ALL psp's are hackable.



Again it's not a real feature. It's like saying this dell laptop is awesome I can download as many free music and video's as I want. It's not because it's a dell laptop you can do that, you can do that on any laptop. In PSP you could do it with any portable device to some degree it was just much easier to do it with a psp and the system had a good layout for doing so. It's the hackers that be praised not the system itself as that purely because Sony at the time wasn't very good at protecting the PSP from hacking.



nintendosucks said:


> So I'm guessing the 3ds and vita will be unhackable since new ds games are a a pain to patch and play and I doubt next gen systems will be hackable.



Nothing is totally unhackable it'll just probably take longer and the level of hacking will probably be less.



nintendosucks said:


> Most people don't legally own the games they download.



Yeah roms are totally illegal even if you've owned the game before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Tell me the amazing library, I need new psp games to play
> 
> And I'm sure my brotehr updated the psp, my friend who is a psp hacker couldn't hack it.


 What firmware version?
It's possibly to downgrade it if its old enough.


Spirit King said:


> In PSP you could do it with any portable device to some degree it was just much easier to do it with a psp and the system had a good layout for doing so. It's the hackers that be praised not the system itself as that purely because Sony at the time wasn't very good at protecting the PSP from hacking.


The psp has limits purposely placed on features it has.
I was talking about those limits being removed allowing the mods to begin with. A laptop doesn't really have any limits on it that the user didn't place ...unless it's apple I guess.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Yah, people love hackability. Homebrew is a good and bad thing.

Let me check my firmware real quick,


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Did you not fucking hear me? Stop the bickering or I'll start throwing out bans.*

That goes for everyone involved.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Version 6.10. Is it hackable?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Yah, people love hackability. Homebrew is a good and bad thing.


Friend, homebrew != piracy. I'm hoping you can differentiate between the two. I own two psp's both run cfw and I still buy all my games. 

As for 6.10


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Friend, homebrew != piracy. I'm hoping you can differentiate between the two. I own two psp's both run cfw and I still buy all my games.
> 
> As for 6.10



^I love Wagic. Playing MTG on the go? Fuck yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, at this point ALL psp's are hackable as long as you don't update past a certain point.



Yeah, that's what I thought, which is why I added "or are a real bitch to hack." From what I've seen by sifting through pages of Google results, it seems that versions 3001 and higher are considerably tougher to hack than versions 3000 and lower. But perhaps I'm wrong about that.



Naruto said:


> *Did you not fucking hear me? Stop the bickering or I'll start throwing out bans.*
> 
> That goes for everyone involved.



What bickering are you talking about? All I see is discussion and misinformation being corrected. This is far from real bickering.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> What bickering are you talking about? All I see is discussion and misinformation being corrected. This is far from real bickering.



You can discuss PSP hackability to your heart's content. I was trying to get people to stop arguing over which portable was superior.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto said:


> ^I love Wagic. Playing MTG on the go? Fuck yes.


There is a videogame store really close to me where people gather and play MTG with decks. It's always been interesting to watch while browsing the shop for obscure games. 

I have a giganto memstick and a small messenger bag. Being able to carry the games I want to play + my legacy library on one card is a god send.



Naruto said:


> You can discuss PSP hackability to your heart's  content. I was trying to get people to stop arguing over which portable  was superior.


The only way to stop or curb console warriorism is to adopt gaf style rules. I'm not sure NF Gaming can survive that tbh. As for hacking, I believe I made a few FAQ's somewhere here (it's not terribly up to date though, I recall only updating it to 5.50 before stopping)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, which is why I added "or are a real bitch to hack." From what I've seen by sifting through pages of Google results, it seems that versions 3001 and higher are considerably tougher to hack than versions 3000 and lower. But perhaps I'm wrong about that.


It's fairly easy the best firmware for 3000 and up for me is 6.39.
After that all you need is pro B.
this
It's a temporary homebrew enabler, but it can be restarted very quickly and how often do you really turn off your psp?
There is also 6.20 if you would prefer something more permanent.
this
Here is an iso LOADER.
It works perfectly.
this
this



Naruto said:


> *You can discuss PSP hackability to your heart's content. *I was trying to get people to stop arguing over which portable was superior.



I misunderstood you then.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Friend, homebrew != piracy. I'm hoping you can differentiate between the two. I own two psp's both run cfw and I still buy all my games.
> 
> As for 6.10



I know that thats why I PUT its a good and bad thing. Read smartass.

I'll try and hack my psp later today. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> I know that thats why I PUT its a good and bad thing. Read smartass.


So why is it a bad thing oh beacon of intelligence?


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> So why is it a bad thing oh beacon of intelligence?



Playing roms on Homebrew is piracy though, just not against Sony, though it may be.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Playing roms on Homebrew is piracy though, just not against Sony, though it may be.


ripping your carts/discs and playing them is hardly piracy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Playing roms on Homebrew is piracy though, just not against Sony, though it may be.



Not necessarily people make freeware rom games.



Tachikoma said:


> ripping your carts/discs and playing them is hardly piracy.



As long as you don't distribute it you are fine.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Speaking of the PSP, I got the memory stick pro duo adapter I ordered in the mail today. It's got two microSD slots and comes with two 16 GB microSD cards (though it reads it as one bulk of memory). After formatting it on the PSP, I've got about 29 GB, which is supposedly normal. Currently transferring the stuff from my old mem stick pro duo over after I used PSP Grader to turn the new one into a magic mem stick. I couldn't stand only having 8 GB, and actual 32 GB mem stick pro duos are so expensive.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Speaking of the PSP, I got the memory stick pro duo adapter I ordered in the mail today. It's got two microSD slots and comes with two 16 GB microSD cards (though it reads it as one bulk of memory). After formatting it on the PSP, I've got about 29 GB, which is supposedly normal. Currently transferring the stuff from my old mem stick pro duo over after I used PSP Grader to turn the new one into a magic mem stick. I couldn't stand only having 8 GB, and actual 32 GB mem stick pro duos are so expensive.



What would happen if one file was split between two microSD sticks and you only loaded one of them?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto said:


> What would happen if one file was split between two microSD sticks and you only loaded one of them?


Im sure file system indexing would prevent this. It's no different than multi head/cylinder HDD's. 

night night NF


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Speaking of the PSP, I got the memory stick pro duo adapter I ordered in the mail today. It's got two microSD slots and comes with two 16 GB microSD cards (though it reads it as one bulk of memory). After formatting it on the PSP, I've got about 29 GB, which is supposedly normal. Currently transferring the stuff from my old mem stick pro duo over after I used PSP Grader to turn the new one into a magic mem stick. I couldn't stand only having 8 GB, and actual 32 GB mem stick pro duos are so expensive.



you have 8gb?
I have to deal with a 2 GB 
I plan on buying a 32 GB in the future.
Though I bet you guys can't wait for the 2 TB memory stick


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not necessarily people make freeware rom games.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't distribute it you are fine.



True but most people just play old SNES game boy etc games.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> So why is it a bad thing oh beacon of intelligence?



WIth Homebrew I can do things like play dvds and stuff the wii couldn't do, but now I cna play every game I want without paying a single penny


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto said:


> What would happen if one file was split between two microSD sticks and you only loaded one of them?



It's pretty much what Tachi said. Though, I'll probably fiddle around with the microSD cards later separately to see what's up myself.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> you have 8gb?
> I have to deal with a 2 GB
> I plan on buying a 32 GB in the future.
> Though I bet you guys can't wait for the 2 TB memory stick



I'd recommend the kind of thing I got, which was less than $50. An "official" 32 GB memory stick pro duo is almost always more than $100.

2 TB might be overkill for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It's pretty much what Tachi said. Though, I'll probably fiddle around with the microSD cards later separately to see what's up myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never have to upgrade again


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> 2 TB might be overkill for me.



Mine's 16gbs and I have all my games in it, if I had a 2 TB I think I would pirate every single PSP game just to say I had the whole library installed


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> never have to upgrade again



It would cost so much. 



Naruto said:


> Mine's 16gbs and I have all my games in it, if I had a 2 TB I think I would pirate every single PSP game just to say I had the whole library installed



Everything I have for my PSP so far totals to 25 GB altogether. 2 TB would definitely be awesome to have EVERYTHING for the PSP.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a psp3001. Will this still work? _-snip-_


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

While discussing it is fine, providing links isn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

C'mon Winny, that's not nice. 

Anyway, nintendosucks, just PM Unlosing Ranger about it. He seems to know a lot more than Google will tell you about hacking versions 3001 and higher. I have a 2001 slim that I've had for a good many years, so it was incredibly easy to hack mine when I did it quite a long time ago.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks deathkun, my brother broke my old psp that was modded years ago and he had to buy a psp 3001.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> WIth Homebrew I can do things like play dvds and stuff the wii couldn't do, but now I cna play every game I want without paying a single penny


Oh beacon of intelligence, the fact that you and others like you are filthy pirates does not make homebrew bad it makes _you_ bad. This is like blaming a gun for murder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

This thing hacked yet?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This thing hacked yet?


You're a filthy man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll be honest; I've only purchased three PSP games having played at least a dozen.


Dat hacking.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 1, 2011)

lol moronx knows whats up, i cant help it. Money is tight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Fucking A, man. 

If I could hack and download PS3 games I would. There are a few games I'd only play if they were free--and then I would probably play them for 15 seconds and delete them anyway.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> You're a filthy man



Not as dirty as me, sony is luck its such a pain in the ass to hack ps3 or I'd be stylin right now


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2011)

You're all filthy and I hope your penises gets aids


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> You're all filthy and I hope your penises gets aids



B-bu-but Tachi, you have aids already


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> So, remember how PS Vita retail games require a memory card to even boot up? And remember how all of these cards, along with other accessories for the system, are proprietary? And remember how everyone flipped shit at the Japan prices for these Memory Cards? Japan-Prices range from 2,200 yen (about $29 for a 4GB card) to 9,500 yen (about $125 for a 32GB card).
> And remember how others were asking people to be grounded, since these were not likely to be the final prices?
> 
> Yeah well, about that...
> ...



Sony has since amended this, saying the 4GB is $24.99 and the 8GB is $39.99. Everything else, I guess, is correct.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

So the hidden costs are legit? I are disappointed.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

They are, at least, not commented on by Sony. Sony just corrected the 4 and 8GB prices.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Sony is trying to bring itself down.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sony is trying to bring itself down.



Is it at all possible for it to even do that? It's already sunk so low


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

wat is sony


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> wat is sony


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

The Banarang!


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

And yet people will still eat this up.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> Sony has since amended this, saying the 4GB is $24.99 and the 8GB is $39.99. Everything else, I guess, is correct.


lol That's still expensive as fuck. 

Sony said they were going after the hardcore gamers in the beginning, but even that group has shrunken a bit after looking at these prices. 

Not to mention the 3DS and smartphones?! Yeah it's unfortunately gonna be slow business on launch day.


[YOUTUBE]k94siwyrypU[/YOUTUBE]
I will always admit that the PSV looks good, but with some of these hang-ups I'm gonna wait it out for a 2012/2013 sale. 

Well a 2012 Black Friday sale if I got cash to spare and the deals are good.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

I vote for this thread to be renamed: Save you breath, go to 3ds thread.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2011)

I knew that $250 dollar price tag had a catch but damn I think most people me included were at least tempted to get one. But no shady as hell hidden costs just had to be included. I'd rather they increase the price of the system and put in some memory than fool any poor sods that didn't hear of this news.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

3DS is priming itself for a curbstomp the way Sony is going. 

I might buy the Vita anyway--after it's hacked.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2011)

Only real saving grace is that it'll probably become a good system in a years time. Problem is if the sales suck too badly it may not even get the games it deserves and it's qustionable just how many developers would really be willing to spend the amount of money required to make full use of the system.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Only real saving grace is that it'll probably become a good system in a years time. Problem is if the sales suck too badly it may not even get the games it deserves and it's qustionable just how many developers would really be willing to spend the amount of money required to make full use of the system.


Pretty much, it's great device with a lot of things going for it. 

But it'll be lucky to see any real success down the line with these out-the-ass prices.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Still doesn't compare to the over 1000$ consoles the old days sold.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

So a 3G PSVita with a 8GB memory card and a game its 400 bucks??

Thanks.

But no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Only 399.99?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

Plus I have to pay in euros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

:nelsonlaugh

So it's more like 538.26 dollars for you.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

nice times to be an european.

In a country nearing financial armaggedon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> nice times to be an european.
> 
> In a country nearing financial armaggedon.



Don't worry America is right behind you.(as always )


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 1, 2011)

lol i would never pay the price you euorpeans do.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks new and exciting.  Nintendo doesn't stand a chance.



Krory said:


> And yet people will still eat this up.



I sure won't. Once they hack this thing, I _might_ consider getting it. As it stands currently, the Vita isn't worth my money or time. I'm not gonna shell out $400 to play Monster Hunter Portable 3rd with two analogue sticks (which is the only thing I even feel like doing with the Vita at this point in time).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't worry America is right behind you.(as always )



On the contrary, the whole "America is going down the tubes" mindset is mostly a farce.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> On the contrary, the whole "America is going down the tubes" mindset is mostly a farce.



If you aren't a big corporation.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still doesn't compare to the over 1000$ consoles the old days sold.



No it doesn't, but in this brand new shit-storm economy it's a drag on the wallet.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll probably still buy it because I like games


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck it, wont even be able to enjoy this shit in basic so go fuck yourself sony


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> No it doesn't, but in this brand new shit-storm economy it's a drag on the wallet.



No kidding.
Wonder what 1000 back then to now would translate to.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No kidding.
> Wonder what 1000 back then to now would translate to.



Anywhere from $3000-$10,000


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 1, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'll probably still buy it because I like games



You rich bitch


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

I like games, too.

Doesn't mean I'm going to let every company bend me over a barrel and pick my pocket as they rape me.

But to each their own.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> I like games, too.
> 
> Doesn't mean I'm going to let every company bend me over a barrel and pick my pocket as they rape me.
> 
> But to each their own.



You own an Xbox don't you? 

I won't be letting them rape me, because you see my Australian dollar is strong so $250US to me is cheap


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

No region locking; the only thing Sony has excelled at with the Vita. Even letting poor Australia get a piece of the pie.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Corran said:


> You own an Xbox don't you?
> 
> I won't be letting them rape me, because you see my Australian dollar is strong so $250US to me is cheap



Which I don't _have_ to pay for... and cost just as much as your Vita.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> No region locking; the only thing Sony has excelled at with the Vita. Even letting poor Australia get a piece of the pie.


Sony has been really awesome with its region locking this generation, and by that I mean NO region locking 


Krory said:


> Which I don't _have_ to pay for... and cost just as much as your Vita.



Wait, you didn't pay for your Xbox360? Well done 

I mean to compare the accessory prices. How much were hard drives and memory cards when xbox360 came out? Or the prices they still charge for some of their accessories. People still bought the shit out of that stuff.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

You're comparing a console to a handheld, where the appeal of the handheld is supposed to be its functionality for it's price. This was a failing of the 3DS that saw pretty dismal sales until the price drop. And there's a bit of a difference between a unique 20 GB hard drive for a console, and an 8GB SD card that's the same price that everyone else sells for half the price, sometimes even less. Trying to compare specs and pricing of a handheld system to a console is like comparing a netbook to a CPU.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

Why shouldn't I compare some of the console prices? The Vita has a lot in common with the consoles and has as many features as some of the consoles. It has freaking cross game party chat, a feature which only one console has. So in comparison to consoles and other handhelds it has a lot of features.
And I'm kind of annoyed people think $250 is now a bad price for a peice of hardware like the Vita when everyone predicted it would be $350-$500. When the $250 was revealed everyone thought it was awesome but now everyone hates it because of memory card prices? Did we suddenly live in a world where memory card prices weren't marked up for profit?


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Short answer: It's not a console.

>Common sense


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

I see krory is at it again...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2011)

*PlayStation Vita - Opinion: Vita Memory Cards Too Expensive*

watch video


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxA6EkF8D5E[/YOUTUBE]
Everything is funnier in Japanese


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Sony sure is stupid.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's go kill Sony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

I will kill them, but only after they release a new $5000000000 console.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Dec 2, 2011)

Sony are mental.

If those are the prices of there memory cards they have gone and shot them selves in the foot. I was thinking about getting a vita making it my first handheld since the gameboy advance but they can shove it up there arse.

Is it not likely that with in a month of it's release there will be cracked memory cards available? I'm guessing it does not accept regular memory cards?


----------



## Wicked (Dec 2, 2011)

Memory cards on Vita? It should just be on an Online account similiar to PSN.I don't see this handheld console being successful. They already set themselves up for failure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

If they had made it compatible with the PSP memory cards (seeing as how I already spent money on a 14gb card for this shit) it would be good.

But they had to go full retard on us. This is almost as bad as the UMD itself, which is garbageshit.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

If sony would get off the proprietary dick we'd all be much happier people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

They need to just use carts like all the smart people.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

So Sony revealed their reasons for this:

1) To give "everyone an equal experience" because regular SD cards have too many speeds and variants.

2) To keep strong security (as in their own security - this would help prevent firmware hacks that people did on the PSP).


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> So Sony revealed their reasons for this:
> 
> 1) To give "everyone an equal experience" because regular SD cards have too many speeds and variants.
> 
> 2) To keep strong security (as in their own security - this would help prevent firmware hacks that people did on the PSP).



Oh Sony.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2011)

Not very good excuses. Everyone has multiple SD cards already and the difference in speed wouldn't be noticeable unless people had really old ones. As for the security, unless Sony never releases a reader for the card and outright refuses to allow any other company to release one, it'll get hacked regardless. So all they're doing is making life more expensive for people.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Hacking the PSV would be the best thing to happen to it.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So all they're doing is making life more expensive for people.



And thus making people more tempted to hack it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> So Sony revealed their reasons for this:
> 
> 1) To give "everyone an equal experience" because regular SD cards have too many speeds and variants.
> 
> 2) To keep strong security (as in their own security - this would help prevent firmware hacks that people did on the PSP).



1 is bs.
Sony loves screwing themselves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll give them a variant. 


With my dick.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 3, 2011)

Some more bad news though not too bad (still extremely annoying) From neogaf.
Only 1 PSN account per Vita.

"Q: How many PSN account can be set up on a Vita system?
A: Only 1 account. If you want to to use a different account, you need to format the system to factory settings"


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> .



Hey it's not Sony's fault they don't want people to buy the system any time soon.

Anyone finding it ironic that Nintendo's doing practically everything physically possible to make the 3DS more appealling whereas Sony is doing the opposite.

Perhaps it'll do them good when the system comes out and fails intially so that they can take their head out their ass and start doing shit the people actually want.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

You're implying that Sony is _capable_ of taking their head out of their ass.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope this bombs.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 3, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Some more bad news though not too bad (still extremely annoying) From neogaf.
> Only 1 PSN account per Vita.
> 
> "Q: How many PSN account can be set up on a Vita system?
> A: Only 1 account. If you want to to use a different account, you need to format the system to factory settings"



Restore it to freakin' factory settings? Even the damn PSP let you change the PSN account it was tied to!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Restore it to freakin' factory settings? Even the damn PSP let you change the PSN account it was tied to!


Yeah.. now is official..


*Vita Will Allow Multiple PSN Accounts, Sony Says*



> NEW YORK ? Contrary to earlier reports, Sony told Wired.com Wednesday night that its upcoming PlayStation Vita handheld gaming system will not be limited to one online account per device.
> 
> Speaking to Wired.com at a press event in Manhattan, Sony associate brand marketing manager Crystal MacKenzie said that PlayStation Network accounts will be connected to the Vita?s proprietary memory cards, not the hardware itself. Though you will have to restore the Vita to its default factory settings in order to change the account on each memory card, you can use multiple cards to access multiple PSN accounts on a single Vita system.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> I hope this bombs.


I don't think there is hope involved. It's basically guaranteed. 


Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah.. now is official..
> 
> 
> *Vita Will Allow Multiple PSN Accounts, Sony Says*



Translation: BUY MORE OVERPRICED MEMORY CARDS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Buy one of each to collect the whole set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Do they come in cool colors?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they come in cool colors?



Why yes they do.
They come in exciting colors such as black and slightly less black than black black.
Sony is for the africans as you can see here we clearly support them.
We are also selling a special white memory card edition for you rich white folks but it costs 300$ with the cheapest card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Gotta get that white SD Card!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gotta get that white SD Card!


why you go and be racist nicca?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is quite a bit of trouble to switch users, manage accounts, transfer content, and acquire media storage.

This mean unless you're someone who really wants a dedicated gaming-handheld with buttons; you're pretty much better off with getting an iPod Touch, iPad, iPhone, or almost any other mobile device that's less of a hassle.

And as someone who's really looking forward to the PSV that's hard say. But Sony could change some of this stuff around with some price reductions and firmware updates, and then they could see some serious business (assuming the initial hype doesn't die, and bad word-of-mouth doesn't do it in).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> why you go and be racist nicca?



It's just the white ones are always superior. Black ones seem slow and lazy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah.. now is official..
> 
> 
> *Vita Will Allow Multiple PSN Accounts, Sony Says*



Sony are trying really hard to ensure this shit flops aren't they?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

It's like they are having weekly company meetings to introduce new and exciting ways of making the Vita undesirable.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

The next meeting will probably involve doubling the retail price for the games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Or giving the Vita a monthly subscription.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

And thats only to play the campaign, if you want to play online then its another subscription


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> The next meeting will probably involve doubling the retail price for the games



....
Don't jinx it 80$ games would be horrifying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, anyone who was doubting Monster Hunter brand power in Japan and saying such game will not affect VITA launch should click in here;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> And thats only to play the campaign, if you want to play online then its another subscription


Every game will have its own generic subscription, but they will be enforced by Sony.

The game developers will then require a second monthly fee for online play.'




Unlosing Ranger said:


> ....
> Don't jinx it 80$ games would be horrifying.


But it's a handheld PS3 game. You have to pay for the premium quality.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh yeah, anyone who was doubting Monster Hunter brand power in Japan and saying such game will not affect VITA launch should click in here;


Wait for sales figures to come in nicca, If it sells half as well as on PSP it can be considered a monumental success.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Wait for sales figures to come in nicca, If it sells half as well as on PSP it can be considered a monumental success.


 I shall!!!


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 12, 2011)

TBF it was pretty much confirmed to be under-shipped. So it may not sell too well for that reason. Prob need to wait another week to get a better idea.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

You don't need horror games for the vita the prices alone will frighten you more than any horror game they make.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF it was pretty much confirmed to be under-shipped. So it may not sell too well for that reason. Prob need to wait another week to get a better idea.


Monster Hunter has legs like no other, give it about 6 months imo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8C5quD0a_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF it was pretty much confirmed to be under-shipped. So it may not sell too well for that reason. Prob need to wait another week to get a better idea.



Capcom shipped out 420,000 units at launch.

Here

419,000 units have sold already.




And the next shipment is on Dec 16th, iirc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Capcom shipped out 420,000 units at launch.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


 wait is not VITA The 17th? O_o overkill?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait is not VITA The 17th? O_o overkill?



What's vita?


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 13, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What's vita?



Capcom really screwed Vita over, 3DS just sold more in that single week than the DS did in that week in any year, and the next two weeks are the biggest in sales for the year.

Vita's launch was pretty much gang raped by the combined trio of Mario, Mario Kart and Monhun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Capcom really screwed Vita over, 3DS just sold more in that single week than the DS did in that week in any year, and the next two weeks are the biggest in sales for the year.
> 
> Vita's launch was pretty much gang raped by the combined trio of Mario, Mario Kart and Monhun.



Things coming afterwards on the 3ds have sloppy seconds on vita.
Isn't there  resident evil game coming out on 3ds that's supposed to be good?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Things coming afterwards on the 3ds have sloppy seconds on vita.
> Isn't there  resident evil game coming out on 3ds that's supposed to be good?



Resident Evil Revelations, yes. But really guys, this is the Vita thread. Leave the 3DS talk to the 3DS thread.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Resident Evil Revelations, yes. But really guys, this is the Vita thread. Leave the 3DS talk to the 3DS thread.



Sorry they dragged me into it 
Though you have to admit this will effect Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Not looking good for the Vita.

Maybe it will defeat the 3DS by actually having games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (Dec 15, 2011)

> After getting everyone?s hopes up, Sony now says only one user account can be used on a PlayStation Vita.
> 
> Though a Sony representative told Wired.com at a Vita preview event last week in Manhattan that Vita users will be able to switch accounts by swapping out memory cards, the PlayStation maker has now retracted that statement. It told Wired.com in an email on Thursday that Vita owners will indeed have to reset their hardware to factory settings, deleting all of their data, in order to sign in with a different PlayStation Network account.
> 
> ...






Oh Sony your PR so craaaaazy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Oh Sony your PR so craaaaazy.




Still just this.
That's sony right there, so classy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Having another account would be helpful only for things like Japanese PSN downloads.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Having another account would be helpful only for things like Japanese PSN downloads.



Or if you have Europe's shitty PSN....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

:nelsonlaugh

Europe.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

We Europeans always get the shitty services and on top of that are overpriced


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2011)

So what's the launch titles for US for Vita? Was thinking of grabbing one. Need least 2 games to be able to pick up if I do this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*PS Vita first shipment may top 700k*



> A column at Mainichi Digital claims that PlayStation Vita's initial shipment may exceed 700,000 units.
> 
> *The column's writer, Fumio Kurokawa, says that he's heard from various sources related to the matter that Sony originally planned an initial shipment of 500,000 units. However, due to pre-order demand, Sony added an additional 200,000 units.*
> 
> Many retailers, including Tsutaya, Yodobashi Camera and Bic Camera, have said that you can purchase a system on launch day without a pre-order. A sudden 200,000 unit boost would explain the availability of stock.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Sony Backtracks, Says Only One Account Per Vita*



> *After getting everyone?s hopes up, Sony now says only one user account can be used on a PlayStation Vita.
> 
> Though a Sony representative told Wired.com at a Vita preview event last week in Manhattan that Vita users will be able to switch accounts by swapping out memory cards, the PlayStation maker has now retracted that statement. It told Wired.com in an email on Thursday that Vita owners will indeed have to reset their hardware to factory settings, deleting all of their data, in order to sign in with a different PlayStation Network account.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So what's the launch titles for US for Vita? Was thinking of grabbing one. Need least 2 games to be able to pick up if I do this.


Good question. I wonder if there will actually be anything.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

The only worthwhile thing the Vita has going for it at launch is playing Monster Hunter Portable 3rd with two analog sticks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Day 1 software update, version 1.50*

System software version 1.50 for PlayStation ? Vita Update
From 17 December 2011 and began updating the system software version 1.50.

To become available and some features of the PlayStation ? Network features, updates the system software of PS Vita (Update) is required. PS Vita also system software, by updating, adding and security can be enhanced many features. Please use the update to the latest version.

Website has everything pretty much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The only worthwhile thing the Vita has going for it at launch is playing Monster Hunter Portable 3rd with two analog sticks.



I'm still waiting for reports of good games on the Vita.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still waiting for reports of good games on the Vita.



Fuck you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still waiting for reports of good games on the Vita.



Tales of innocence R and Persona 4: the golden.

Edit: Oh and Ys IV

Edit 2:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh there we go.


I did kinda want to try Persona 4. Tales is usually fun. Ys IV? Already beat that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mura said:


> Tales of innocence R and Persona 4: the golden.
> 
> Edit: Oh and Ys IV
> 
> Edit 2:


 wut? lol... but wth is going on with Vita in general? so confusing...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Day 1 software update, version 1.50*
> 
> System software version 1.50 for PlayStation ? Vita Update
> From 17 December 2011 and began updating the system software version 1.50.
> ...


>Update
>LOL
>never update and wait for hacks
I bet that is what many will do.
As for me I'm not buying it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

PS Vita lines..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAfgQ7vgorg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iXnbL5H_i8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Lines?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lines?


 Sony has loyal fans like everybody else.


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 16, 2011)

*PS Vita battery is replaceable*


> Update: The English version of the PS Vita manual is now live, you can see it here. We have also posted more information from the manual below.
> 
> Original: Yet more news is appearing regarding the PS Vita following Sony Japan publishing the user manual on the internet.
> 
> ...




* Source*: Website has everything pretty much
*
Manual:*


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

So, in other words:

"You can waste money by paying for the 3-hour charge battery that comes with the Vita and then replace it with the one that costs $100 and lasts 5 hours."

Sony is so classy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2011)

*the PS Vita already hacked?*






> Japanese PSP scener Mamosuke announced today on his blog that he was
> able to confirm a ?Hello World? running on the PS Vita through the embedded PSP emulator. The exploit was made by developer teck4, and most likely relies on one of our good buffer overflow friends. and for those who are wondering ?is it real??, my current answer is that I haven?t tried it yet, but knowing Mamosuke fairly well I can tell you it?s true.
> 
> Technically, the idea behind the hack is simple but brilliant: the PS Vita has a PSP emulator, and we have plenty of PSP game exploits lying around? can we assume they will work on the emulator? That?s what teck4 tried, and the answer is yes, so he managed to run unsigned code on the PS Vita.
> ...


----------



## Amuro (Dec 18, 2011)

More like the psp is still hacked


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2011)

I heard stimates for the first day are around half million.

Not actually bad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I heard stimates for the first day are around half million.
> 
> Not actually bad.



Numbers should be out tomorrow by famitsu. The sell through for the Non 3G version was roughly 85% were the 3G version was under 57%.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2011)

Will get if only for Persona 4: The Golden and the inevitable Kingdom Hearts exclusive.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

it seems like the ps vita hack is the same as the 3ds one and only works on psp stuff


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Still, the Vita will get hacked pretty quickly.


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

As long as the hackers don't use it to cheat on online games and pirate games then I don't care what hackers do


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Vita Faces Mixed Reception at Launch*
Rumors suggest hardware difficulties and slow sales.




> The PlayStation Vita may be having some trouble getting out of the gate. The system officially launched in Japan over the weekend, but several reports indicate that not everything has gone smoothly thus far.
> 
> According to IndustryGamers, stores outside of Tokyo had no lines on launch day, and midnight launches were canceled in favor of noon openings the next day. "Plenty of units" were left on sale at the end of launch day at two different stores visited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes this piece of crap is bombing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

*321K Vita sold first 2 days in Japan*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 19, 2011)

So nearly twice what the PSP sold, just short of the 3DS, and nowhere near the crazy 700k predictions.

Subsequent weeks should be interesting.

I wonder how the software fared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Bet many preordered before Sony pulled their BS. 
Bit them in the ass.


----------



## Corran (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bet many preordered before Sony pulled their BS.
> Bit them in the ass.



Gee that explains why 32gig cards were sold out!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Corran said:


> Gee that explains why 32gig cards were sold out!


Overpriced card sales that are not justified price wise will not save it.

I laugh at you 1981 HAHAHAHAHA

 Though it isn't flash memory it follows the same trend.
The 32 gig cards are not worth the price they are asking at this time and don't give me that it runs faster BS.

Sony just makes any excuse to make more money on the cards.
Something tells me they will make more of a profit on the cards than the vita itself. All a parta of the plan.

Also I feel bad for Australia man 500$ for 3g version before you even buy the damn card.
I mean I'm fine with the price for the handheld and all, but the cards, inexcusable mang.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *321K Vita sold first 2 days in Japan*



Meh ok sales but their not mind blowing. 3DS sold the same amount in a dead month whereas the Vita sold in the height of christmas (meaning things don't look too good for NA/EU launch), this combined with the fact the 3Ds beat that launch number just last week means it's quite likely to be outsold by the 3DS in it's launch week. Considering the 3DS had a massive drop of from that number after it's launch because of it's price. Things don't look too great for the Vita.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*UPDATE: Sony Issues Statement on Vita Launch Trouble*
Freezing, power loss and more.

A notice to PlayStation Vita customers 

Recently, we have received many inquiries via the PlayStation Vita Information Center as well as through normal channels. Depending on time, it may continue to be difficult to contact us over the phone. We're sorry to have caused such an inconvenience. 

As for inquiries regarding the PlayStation Vita, we have tried to make its operation as easy as possible. We've prepared a Q&A below, so before you contact us please consult it. 

[Q&A for issues frequently encountered by customers] 

The power cuts out
Freezing in mid-operation
Cannot connect data service
Cannot register a PSN account at the initialization screen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Sony fixes PS Vita launch problems with ... FIRMWARE!*

The PlayStation Vita has only been out in Japan for a day, and it's had its very first (though far from the last) firmware release. That's right, Sony, start as you mean to go on. 

In all fairness, this particular update has been released to address several launch day problems that users have experienced, including system freezes and unresponsive touchscreens. Sony has apologized to first-day buyers for these problems, and hopes the firmware will fix it.

Fingers crossed that the update is successful. Still, it's a little weird that Sony had new firmware for these issues so quickly, almost as if it knew of the problems when the Vita shipped and had fixes ready in case too many people complained.

Nah, what am I thinking -- no game company has ever knowingly shipped a broken product.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw some videos of the Vita in action. It looks pretty nice, but it sounds like the damn thing might explode if used.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw some videos of the Vita in action. It looks pretty nice, but *it sounds like the damn thing might explode if used.*



Careful your hands might melt off while you play it due to the radioactivity it emits.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

*Playstation Vita Sales*



> PlayStation Vita was released in Japan this past Saturday, December 17th. In anticipation of this date, Sony was rumored to have shipped 700,000 units to retailers. Yet, if numbers reported by Famitsu (and translated by Andriasang) are to be believed, Vita didn't manage to sell even half of that number during its first 48 hours on the Japanese market.
> 
> Andriasang reported on Famitsu's numbers from Enterbrain. Enterbrain states that 321,407 PlayStation Vitas were sold on December 17th and 18th. These numbers are respectable, to be sure, but still fall short of Nintendo 3DS' first two days on the Japanese market in February, when Nintendo's handheld sold 371,326 units to consumers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, at least the launch wasn't terrible. Could've been way better, but wasn't terrible.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

It _should_ have been better, how much they were drumming it up. Pretty sad when it's under both the DS and 3DS' abysmal initial sales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

It isn't sad. It's justice.

Sony made the Vita into a shitbag of shit with shit on the side with shit topping.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Playstation Vita Sales*



Wait what website wrote this. There's some fairly obvious logical fallacies in there, namely multiply psp day 1 numbers by 2 which is clearly not how shit works. The PSP sold less in it's second week than it's first which puts it lower than the vita though sipposed the PSP was supply constrained for a fair while.



Krory said:


> It _should_ have been better, how much they were drumming it up. Pretty sad when it's under both the DS and 3DS' abysmal initial sales.



3DS intial sales weren't bad in fact they were pretty damn good it was the weeks after the intial sales that screwed it over.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2011)

The reason nobody queued up for the Vita was because they were too busy playing Monster Hunter.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> It _should_ have been better, how much they were drumming it up. Pretty sad when it's under both the DS and 3DS' abysmal initial sales.



PSP sold half of what Vita did. Meaning Vita did at least 50% boost compared to it's last handheld. PSP also had more hype around it. I'm not saying this for the love of Vita, just saying


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> PSP sold half of what Vita did. Meaning Vita did at least 50% boost compared to it's last handheld. PSP also had more hype around it. I'm not saying this for the love of Vita, just saying



it wasn't a half more like the PSP did about two-thirds of it.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone here have a Vita? If so how is it?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The reason nobody queued up for the Vita was because they were too busy playing Monster Hunter.



Kind of true.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2011)

Sales of the VITA Launch.


Media Create Sales: Week 50, 2011 (Dec 12 - Dec 18) 

01./00. [PS3] Final Fantasy XIII-2 # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2011.12.15} (?7.980) - 524.217 / NEW 
02./01. [3DS] Monster Hunter 3G # <ACT> (Capcom) {2011.12.10} (?5.800) - 208.427 / 730.386 (-60%)
03./02. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 182.418 / 789.871 (-1%)
04./00. [3DS] Inazuma Eleven Go: Shine / Dark <RPG> (Level 5) {2011.12.15} (?5.800) - 135.259 / NEW 
05./03. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (?4.800) - 112.533 / 837.143 (+25%)
06./08. [WII] Kirby's Return to Dream Land <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.10.27} (?5.800) - 71.028 / 398.516 (+59%)
07./00. [PSV] Hot Shots Golf: World Invitational <SPT> (Sony Computer Entertainment) {2011.12.17} (?4.980) - 61.412 / NEW 
08./00. [PSV] Uncharted: Golden Abyss <ADV> (Sony Computer Entertainment) {2011.12.17} (?5.980) - 48.224 / NEW 
09./10. [WII] Just Dance Wii <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.10.13} (?5.800) - 44.021 / 323.293 (+42%)
10./12. [WII] PokePark 2: Beyond the World <ADV> (Pokemon Co.) {2011.11.12} (?5.800) - 43.829 / 164.018 (+44%)
11./11. [WII] Wii Party <ETC> (Nintendo) {2010.07.08} (?4.800) - 42.632 / 2.129.236 (+38%)
12./06. [NDS] Magician's Quest: Oshare na Mahou Tsukai <ETC> (Konami) {2011.12.10} (?4.980) - 35.068 / 81.110 (-24%)
13./13. [WII] Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games <SPT> (Nintendo) {2011.12.08} (?5.800) - 34.351 / 64.573 (+14%)
14./00. [PS3] Shin Kamaitachi no Yoru: 11 Hitome no Suspect <ADV> (Chunsoft) {2011.12.17} (?6.090) - 33.686 / NEW 
15./00. [PS3] BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend <FTG> (Arc System Works) {2011.12.17} (?5.980) - 32.992 / NEW 
16./16. [WII] Wii Sports Resort with Remote Plus <SPT> (Nintendo) {2010.11.11} (?5.800) - 30.804 / 734.046 (+33%)
17./17. [WII] Taiko Drum Master Wii: Definitive Edition # <ACT> (Bandai Namco Games) {2011.11.23} (?5.040) - 30.046 / 100.284 (+40%)
18./00. [PSV] Dynasty Warriors Next <ACT> (Koei Tecmo) {2011.12.17} (?6.090) - 29.181 / NEW 
19./00. [PSV] Lord of Apocalypse <ACT> (Square Enix) {2011.12.17} (?5.980) - 28.742 / NEW 
20./19. [NDS] One Piece: Gigant Battle 2 - New World # <FTG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2011.11.17} (?5.230) - 28.406 / 207.458 (+52%)

Top 20 

WII - 7
3DS - 4
PSV - 4
PS3 - 3
NDS - 2


 3DS  |    367.691 |
|  PSV  |    324.859 |          
|  PS3  |     65.119 |     
| PSP # |     64.468 |     
|  WII  |     60.916 |    
| NDS # |      9.155 |     
|  360  |      3.584 |      
|  PS2  |      1.400 |


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

FFXII-2 sold too well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXII-2 sold too well.



That's just sad.

Think they wills till make ps2's by the time the ps4 comes out?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure why they still make them at all.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXII-2 sold too well.



12-2? Say what? Where? I'm in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

It's Japan only. 


It features cross-dresser Vaan and naked Penelo.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn Vita got outsold in it's launch week in Christmas, that can't be good... especially considering it's very likely they'll be a significant drop off afterwards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

[PSV] Hot Shots Golf: World Invitational is the biggest seller? o_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Damn Vita got outsold in it's launch week in Christmas, that can't be good... especially considering it's very likely they'll be a significant drop off afterwards.



I think that considering how shitty the Vita is, it's doing remarkably well.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [PSV] Hot Shots Golf: World Invitational is the biggest seller? o_O



That was their biggest launch IP. Let's be honest here Sony's first party IP do ok saless wise in Japan but their nothing special. Which is why it's quite troubling that the third party titles on the Vita sold so badly.


----------



## Corran (Dec 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That was their biggest launch IP. Let's be honest here Sony's first party IP do ok saless wise in Japan but their nothing special. Which is why it's quite troubling that the third party titles on the Vita sold so badly.



They sold badly? What? There are only 325,000 Vitas and some of those third party games sold 20,000. I think they would be really happy with those numbers for 2 days of sales and for a system that just launched.

Kind of surprised Uncharted did so well


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> They sold badly? What? There are only 325,000 Vitas and some of those third party games sold 20,000. I think they would be really happy with those numbers for 2 days of sales and for a system that just launched.
> 
> Kind of surprised Uncharted did so well



In comparison to their first party counterparts yes they did, The 3DS third party launch titles actually sold significantly better, in a time that wasn't Christmas.

Point is Sony has always been king with third parties, if the third party games are selling better on a Nintendo console then what. It's the PSP situation before MH, and unless Sony by some miraclous acquires a MH level franchise on their system you'll be seeing the third parties migrating more than they already are.

It's the sad truth.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2011)

MH likes Nintendo now, sorry Vita. Maybe you'll get a MH3G port in a year and some of your pig-headed "MH has gone casual" elitists will praise you as the new saviour.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's the US launch details



> As you all know, PlayStation Vita launched in Japan this past weekend, and we?ve been excited to hear which games have been the most popular with our friends across the Pacific. But I?m sure all of you have been wanting to find out which titles will be released when PS Vita launches in the U.S./Canada on Feb. 22. Today we announced the official PS Vita software launch lineup for the U.S. and Canada, and you?ll be pleased to know that PS Vita will have the biggest and best lineup we?ve ever launched across the history of PlayStation platforms.
> 
> SCE Worldwide Studios, along with our publishing partners, have been working extremely hard to build games that provide you all with new ways to experience gaming on the go. There will be 25 games available on day 1, and in total more than 100 games currently in development. Pricing for all software will range from $9.99-$49.99 (MSRP) and will be available for purchase at retail locations as well as downloadable on the PlayStation Network.
> 
> ...




Link

The memory card prices are a bit cheaper than we thought they'd be, so that's good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2011)

4 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $19.99- 5$ per GB
8 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $29.99 - 3.75$ per GB
16 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $59.99 - 3.75$ per GB
32 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $99.99 - 3.125$ per GB

 Making the 32 GB one the cheapest, but lets be honest since it doesn't scale lineally price wise the 20 for 4GB is a rip off.
The price based off the 32 GB.
4 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $12.50
8 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $25
16 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $50
32 GB Memory Card February 15, 2012 $100
I of course rounded since the .99 cent thing is a load of crap.
They did this so people bought the 32 GB more rather common tactic but I'm rather tired of its use.

Basically you could buy about 1 TB for your computer for the same price as their 32 GB card which is the cheapest, so there is something to think about.

于某已将这些钱挥霍一空


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Man, I am not going to buy a Vita....for obvious reasons...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

Have they revealed that you have to buy a memory card for every single game yet?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Media Create Sales: Week 51, 2011 (Dec 19 - Dec 25) *




> HARDWARE
> Code:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> | System | This Week | Last Week | Last Year |        YTD |   Last YTD |         LTD |
> ...






| PSV |  72,479 |   324,859 |         0 |    397,338 |          0 |     397,338


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Japanese people hate Xboxes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Japanese people hate Xboxes.


 Oh yeah we know that.. lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have they revealed that you have to buy a memory card for every single game yet?



WAAAAAHH??!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a working theory.

Wouldn't it be wonderful?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Basically you could buy about 1 TB for your computer for the same price as their 32 GB card which is the cheapest, so there is something to think about.
> 
> RFID tags continue to shrink



Flash memory is more expensive, so not really.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2011)

To think they didn't just sell more in the first two days than they did in the following week, but sell a quarter of a million more. I didn't even think it'd be possible for the Vita to sell so badly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Of course it's possible.

Anything is.

It's Sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> To think they didn't just sell more in the first two days than they did in the following week, but sell a quarter of a million more. I didn't even think it'd be possible for the Vita to sell so badly.


MH3G+MK7+SM3D+VIta Memory card mess+Wifi Vita version situation = Horrible Vita sells.


They are more factors but I want to be kind.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if I should still get one just for P4 the golden.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course it's possible.
> 
> Anything is.
> 
> It's Sony.



*Playstation Vita:* It only does everything. Except sell.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Sony. The Vita had me all excited, why did I expect them not to fuck it up?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Fucking Sony. The Vita had me all excited, why did I expect them not to fuck it up?


 the hyped in the product? even I find Vita a sexy handheld, the thing is too many negative stuff around it...price,memory cards, software and the two models.. I hate the idea of the 3G version....


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Me too. I don't want a phone I want a fucking game system! 

100 dollar memory cards? Fuck dat shit. 

Wait 3 years for lower price or updated model. GET!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

The question now is, what can Sony do? damages control wise and to save Vita...


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The question now is, what can Sony do? damages control wise and to save Vita...



-Either discontinue the WiFi/3G model or drop its price to $250 and get rid of the WiFi only model, they need to have just 1 model and not be priced higher than $250.

-Create memory card bundles at a reasonable price, also if possible drop the memory card overall prices to be more in line with other flash memory alternatives in the market.

-If the above doesn't work, be ready for a price drop within the first year of the console, but considering Sony's overall current depth I don't think they can afford to bleed money with yet another console.

-Take their entire software development staff and have them take the Vita more seriously and develop good quality software for the Vita in a short amount of time, Nintendo did this with 3D land and Mk7 by increasing the staff  in charge of each game by 2 or 3 times its size just to ensure those games would be ready this year, Sony also need to do the same, they need SOMETHING 1st party that actually help the Vita sell.

-Last resort if all else fails: Do a console revision more cost effective that doesn't have mandatory memory cards and priced more in line with whatever the 3DS price will be.. and hope for the best really!


But in the end is already too late for what Sony REALLY needed to do to ensure the Vita would not fail, *get exclusive titles from the big 3rd party franchises that actually sell in Japan.*

The moment that for me sealed Vita's demise (or at least its early demise, things may change later depending on that Sony does) was the second they priced it the same as the 3DS almost 6 months before the console even released, that was the most stupid move Sony could done.

They yet once again got over confident and believed that the only thing they needed for the Vita to succeed was to be "better hardware at the same price" I mean what possibly could go wrong!?

Is not like Nintendo has more cash in hand than the entirety of Sony (and I mean the whole company, not just the videogame division) and that they had way more room to drop the price AND 6 entire months to secure software exclusives, with a 12 billion war chest under them Nintendo had more than enough resources to bury the Vita, what was Sony's plan? make the 3DS look overpriced? well it sure worked!!

While Sony was overconfident in selling just cause of the Hardware Nintendo dropped the price and secured the biggest 3rd party names on japan (Dragon Quest and Monster Hunter) what did Sony got? a not even Vita exclusive HD remaster of FFX? I'm sure that will help!

What Sony needed to do was not announce a price till it was too late for Nintendo to make such a drastic move like the $80 price cut AND secure the same franchises that made the PSP big in japan to begin with.

Sony needs to understand that people don't buy console on hardware potential alone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

They need to get that dick out their ass and make a good handheld.

They can't do that without fucking something up.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw this at Neogaf

"The lowest cost you can get into a Vita for , with one game is (using RRP) :

Wifi model : 24800 yen
+
4 GB card : 2200 yen
+
Dark Quest : 2800 yen

= 29,800 yen

ALTERNATIVELY, you can get the following :

3DS : 15,000 yen
+
Mario Land : 4,800 yen
+ 
Mario Kart 7 : 4,800 yen
+ 
Monster Hunter Tri G : 5,800 yen

= 30,400 yen"

My fucking god, seeing it like this Sony are idiots, total and utter idots. No wonder it bombed. Only a fool would choose the Vita in the above example.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

I think their biggest mistake (at least in my eyes) was the memory card debacle. Fix that and maybe the thing would be 50, 60% better.

But it still has problems.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, like still no UMD slot. At least make all the games free downloadable if you have the PSP UMDs. What does Sony want to do? Charge you again even if you have the UMD's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great points, I wonder wth they were thinking when they decided to launch this with all the clear problems..



Spirit King said:


> Just saw this at Neogaf
> 
> "The lowest cost you can get into a Vita for , with one game is (using RRP) :
> 
> ...


 lol they are idiots...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 28, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> *Is not like Nintendo has more cash in hand than the entirety of Sony (and I mean the whole company, not just the videogame division) *and that they had way more room to drop the price AND 6 entire months to secure software exclusives, with a 12 billion war chest under them Nintendo had more than enough resources to bury the Vita, what was Sony's plan? make the 3DS look overpriced? well it sure worked!!



Can you perhaps pull up a link for evidence because I am simply flabbergasted. In sheer laughter. At the level of failure Sony operates at.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 28, 2011)

Who motions for thread name to be changed to Official Plastation Vita Hate Thread? I'm game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Who motions for thread name to be changed to Official Plastation Vita Hate Thread? I'm game


 oh no.. please no...


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh no.. please no...



Problem? There certainly isn't much love for the system in this thread


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> -Either discontinue the WiFi/3G model or drop its price to $250 and get rid of the WiFi only model, they need to have just 1 model and not be priced higher than $250.
> 
> -Create memory card bundles at a reasonable price, also if possible drop the memory card overall prices to be more in line with other flash memory alternatives in the market.
> 
> ...






Not to mention that Developers are not going to pour out so much money to make exclusives for just the VITA when they see an already established 4 million unit install base in Japan and many more millions of 3DS's world wide.  It will be an uphill battle for Sony. 

Plus I thought that war chest for Sony (that they are in 12 billion in debt and 7.8 billion cash on hand) was for the whole company? This information is publicly available on their finical reports.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 29, 2011)

You cannot use the Vita's content manager for moving files if...

1. Your PC is offline
2. You don't have the newest firmware
3. Your PS3 isn't connected to your PSN account (the same account you use for the PSV)

Sony could be spying on what you move on/off the PSV.

---
*The biggest news is...
*


*Yep, certain PSV games will  have online passes.*


----------



## Blatman (Dec 29, 2011)

Was looking to get this or a psp(wanted to play persona 3 and birth by sleep) think I'm just gonna nab an old psp. Sony are too overconfident when it comes to EVERY console they make. When the PSV is around 150 then I'm game.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 29, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not to mention that Developers are not going to pour out so much money to make exclusives for just the VITA when they see an already established 4 million unit install base in Japan and many more millions of 3DS's world wide.  It will be an uphill battle for Sony.
> 
> Plus I thought that war chest for Sony (that they are in 12 billion in debt and 7.8 billion cash on hand) was for the whole company? This information is publicly available on their finical reports.



Yes, Sony as a whole indeed has less cash than Nintendo and huge debt, I was trying to be sarcastic with the whole "Is not like Nintendo has more cash than Sony!" but I telegraphed it so bad that the sarcasm is completely lost in my awful editing. (I'm not a native speaker! don't kill me! )

But yeah, Nintendo has a LOT of room to invest in saving the 3DS if needed, Sony however cannot.

But anyway... something more I wanna add to the whole Vita sales thing:

I will not say that the Vita is "Doomed" yet, way too freaking early to tell, but I can say with a lot of confidence that something big will happen in the upcoming months.

What do I mean with something big?

Well Sony will HAVE to do some move to try to shift the Vita momentum upwards, there is no way in heck Sony will not take any action at all with these sales, now what will this "Something" be, I don't know, it could be a price drop, a bought exclusive or something similar, the thing is, in the next months something will change on how the Vita will be managed.

So I recommend everyone here to just wait and see what Sony does in the next few months before buying one. (what am I? a psychic?!)


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 29, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Yes, Sony as a whole indeed has less cash than Nintendo and huge debt, I was trying to be sarcastic with the whole "Is not like Nintendo has more cash than Sony!" but I telegraphed it so bad that the sarcasm is completely lost in my awful editing. (I'm not a native speaker! don't kill me! )
> 
> But yeah, Nintendo has a LOT of room to invest in saving the 3DS if needed, Sony however cannot.
> 
> ...



Yeah the issue is what considering their current economic situation. They can't really afford to drop the price and Nintendo can beat them in money hatting any franchise worth a damn. 

Really they should have gone for a lower price tag using cheaper components, gone for a more unique brand aesthetic that appealled directly at the Monster Hunter type players with a Monster hunter game on it or at least a Sony designed Monster type game as it's primary launch IP. With the west it's an entirely different ball game. Really the key to the DS's success was casuals and the fact it was cheap. It could appeal to 30+ females as well as other demographics something the Vita would never be able to do nor did the PSP.

The 3DS hasn't been able capture those demographics either but the previous generations domination has turned Mario and mario kart into franchise monsters, which have been strong enough so far to push the system, that combined with it's price makes it a great gift present hence it's Christmas success.

Sony didn't learn jack shit with the PSP and their paying for it. It should have been cheap with a casual orientated gimmick and marketting for the west and extreme monster hunter focusing in Japan with UMD games playable free.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah, like still no UMD slot. At least make all the games free downloadable if you have the PSP UMDs. What does Sony want to do? Charge you again even if you have the UMD's.


Second biggest detractor if you ask me. That's pretty bullshit, but it doesn't actually effect me. I still have my hacked PSP anyway.


bigduo209 said:


> You cannot use the Vita's content manager for moving files if...
> 
> 1. Your PC is offline
> 2. You don't have the newest firmware
> ...


It's like they're asking us not to buy their games. It's almost as if they literally mailed each and every gamer a letter stating, "PSVita is everything you've learned to hate and more. Don't buy it. Please, please don't buy it."



What a bunch of cunts.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

>Should have aimed for lower price point
>Sony

>Never going to happen.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 29, 2011)

All in all, Sony's pretty much *fucked.*

I don't suppose anybody ever expected PSP to sell more than PSV in its second week, given its _holiday season_ and such proximity to launch period, but the fact that Sony appears to have zero backup for the future months to come is even more unsettling.

Nintendo has its 2012 Q1 packed with third-party IP's. Luigi's Mansion, Paper Mario, Animal Crossing, and Kid Icarus: Uprising, as well as possibly new Pokemon title (Pokemon Gray, anyone) in the works, will be more than enough to keep the 3DS running strong with multiple 500k+ sellers, if not million+.

Sony has first-party IP's that succeed only in the West; the Japanese don't give a shit about Uncharted, God of War (lol), and presumably LBP. What they want is Monster Hunter and Mario, the former which Nintendo has already secured with the help of Dragon Quest and Kingdom Hearts. Sony's been left with nothing but a hard rock and a hard place to get started.

I have *full confidence* in Nintendo winning this generation, as with last.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

> Results for PlayStation Vita's second week at retail have been released by Media Create. Following a debut of 325,000 units, the system fell last week to 72,479 units and was beaten by all other major platforms.
> 
> Here's Media Create's hardware chart for the week covering December 19 through December 25. The prior week's sales are in parentheses.
> 
> ...



Bwuahahaha.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol at x360

But yeah vita failed as expected...


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2011)

Well Microsoft was never successful in Japan so this shouldn't really surprise anyone.

But wow, PSP outselling the vita? Tsk, tsk, tsk sony.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Im really happy to see that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

PSP > Wii.

Interesting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Well PSP games are still planned to come out. Its my no means dead.


----------



## Altron (Dec 29, 2011)

*"Ever wondered how it felt to own a PSPgo? Well now you know!"* this quote from Neogaf made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well PSP games are still planned to come out. Its my no means dead.



How cheap are the memory cards for psp now anyway?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2011)

This is Japan...wait till it's out in Europe/US where Sony Products sell. There's no Monster Hunter on PSP Vita yet so of course Japan hasn't bought it up. Japan needs same old shit to do well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2011)

Ouch.......looks like the 3DS dominates again. :amazed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

*PS Vita - Japanese traders to reduce prices by 20 percent*

As it seems, is now also make Japanese traders worried about the sales of the PS Vita and have therefore reduced the price independently of the 3G version.

Thus, the device is to get in some cases for the equivalent of 250 ?, but what should be temporary. According to the dealer is the WiFi version more popular and you want to reduce the price by reducing the 3G version of its own stocks.

Should it continue to come to the unit sales problems and pursue the dealers with further price cuts pressure on Sony, it might actually come to an official price cut of the PS Vita, as recently happened with the PSP Go.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor Vita. I hope it doesn't crash and burn before I get my Persona 4 port.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys are pretty short sighted, have swiss cheese for memory or are just willfully trolling when you write off vita.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> You guys are pretty short sighted, have swiss cheese for memory or are just willfully trolling when you write off vita.


 I usually post positive and negative info for any thread I visit. No matter what...I still like Vita..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2012)

I would write off Vita , but my bank account couldn't take it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Tachi this system is a complete rip off.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not really a rip-off...actually for what it can do it's pretty reasonable price. My main concern is games after launch. Like the original PSP.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Tachi this system is a complete rip off.


As is every console at launch, thats why we said we'd wait =P


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

*PS Vita Being Discounted In Japan*



> Since its launch the sales figures for PlayStation Vita have been disappointing. As is well-documented, the device sold 325,000 units in its first 48 hours on sale, slumping to an underwhelming 72,479 additional units during its first full week on sale (December 19-25).
> 
> It now seems that a Japanese retailer has taken the measure of slashing the high price of the 3G model to kick start sales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> As is every console at launch, thats why we said we'd wait =P



I agree we shall wait, the titles I want havent even been announced. 

Also your avatar is stunning, who is that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> *PS Vita Being Discounted In Japan*



wait... hmmm I knew this...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 4, 2012)

I wanted one and still do. I shall patiently wait.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 4, 2012)

Handhelds being as expensive as consoles will NEVER get approval.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Handhelds being as expensive as consoles will NEVER get approval.



Nah it's progress it's getting to the point where consoles can be the size of handhelds.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nah it's progress it's getting to the point where consoles can be the size of handhelds.



Umm isn't that sort of completely pointless and makes little sense. The more you shrink the less powerful it'll be it's not like there's any known development in the future that change that plus even if that did magically happen you'd simply put multiples of that component into the consoles anyway as that would have more space. 

Space is a limiting factor for components that's not going to change for a loooong time if ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll get a Vita when there's a Kingdom Hearts game for it, a Monster Hunter game for it, a Star Wars Battlefront game for it (that isn't garbage like the PSP ones), a good Final Fantasy game for it, and a bunch of other games I can't think of.

I also want to be able to hack it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Umm isn't that sort of completely pointless and makes little sense. The more you shrink the less powerful it'll be it's not like there's any known development in the future that change that plus even if that did magically happen you'd simply put multiples of that component into the consoles anyway as that would have more space.
> 
> Space is a limiting factor for components that's not going to change for a loooong time if ever.


Space doesn't matter as much as it used to.
And about the shrinking do you think anyone in 1995 though we could have 2GB the size of a chip?
It's going down and we are now shooting for 2 TB the size of a chip. 
Same with other things just not quite as fast.
Use of such technologies on the other hand are completely different. I don't expect games on the ps4/720? to have anymore work done on them that's significantly greater than the games on the ps3/360. 
Mainly because it's playing catch up with PC and games are often barfed out in a year.
 The games that would take longer than those are constrained by dev time and current tech so in the end the yearly games would win that as well. Sad though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Space doesn't matter as much as it used to.
> And about the shrinking do you think anyone in 1995 though we could have 2GB the size of a chip?
> It's going down and we are now shooting for 2 TB the size of a chip.
> Same with other things just not quite as fast.
> ...



Umm no that is a flawed concept as _batteries_ aren't increasing in capacity at anywhere near the same capacity as chips which use  in general much more power than weaker ones and the more powerful the chip the more cooling it requires which _needs_ space, so consoles will never shrik to portable sizes as you'd just be better off making on at a regular size that will be signifantly more powerful and will almost always be the case in the forseeable future.

It's why the best laptop will never be as powerful as the best desktop for the forseeable future.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Umm no that is a flawed concept as _batteries_ aren't increasing in capacity at anywhere near the same capacity as chips which use  in general much more power than weaker ones and the more powerful the chip the more cooling it requires which _needs_ space, so consoles will never shrik to portable sizes as you'd just be better off making on at a regular size that will be signifantly more powerful and will almost always be the case in the forseeable future.
> 
> It's why the best laptop will never be as powerful as the best desktop for the forseeable future.



One word...nanotechnology lolololololo
Srsly though we are working on batteries 
ever heard of this  thing called ?


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm getting it at launch for Uncharted. Wifi Version, no need 3g with "ATT."


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> One word...nanotechnology lolololololo
> Srsly though we are working on batteries
> ever heard of this  thing called ?



Which means nothing.... lol did you just pick up some random new development for a battery technologt and believe it would solve the problem? Efficient high storage batteries take several YEARS to develop, new chips get developed rapidly in months meaning the cutting edge portable tech will always be limited by it's form battery size and so form factor, this isn't going to change any time soon, unless fusion batteries are produced or a _small_ battery is produced with the capability of handling all the energy consumption of a technological device for another 5 years and then another battery able to do the same for another 5 years. It's simply not feasible in the near or forseeable future.

Also did you completely forgeting about the problem of ventilation if you put an extremely powerful chip in a small device with little to no ventilation it'll overheat so much it isn't funny and you need space for this ventillation and the more _space_ you have the better the ventilation. These core issues are no near to being solved and for now won't be solved in the near future.

Material science is always evolving but it's evolving very slowly in comparison to electronics which isn't going to change anytime soon.  Even if wonder materials are found electronics would simply catch up at an obscene rate requiring another wonder material, and another, which just ain't going to happen, unless we discover the mother of all wonder materials which we can't predict when or if it will happen.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 8, 2012)

I cant wait to hack the crap out of this one.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> I cant wait to hack the crap out of this one.



But Sony doesn't trust you and is doing it's absolute hardest to make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Jan 13, 2012)

Sony acknowledges technical problems with PlayStation Vita


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 13, 2012)

M a t t h e w said:


> Sony acknowledges technical problems with PlayStation Vita



And this is one (of many) reason why it's better to buy well after launch. If you don't want to complain about bad technical issues, wait until the manufacturing problems have been sorted out and the proper firmware fixes have been done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone in here actually buy this thing?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Pre-ordered it at my job. I also get as 20 dollar gift card. Guess Uncharted only 30 for me now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, Whity, I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone in here actually buy this thing?



I ain't buying it at launch unless I just happen to have ?300 lying around with nothing to spend it on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

I have 21,000 lying around and I'm not spending that, but I wouldn't buy a PSVita.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I also got 150 dollar check from Ads on my youtube page. Plus my discount at work. I'm spending 70 bucks on the system really. That's two days at work. No biggie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Only 150 bucks?

With all them views I woulda thought you were rolling in Youtube money.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

150 in two months. Gonna see how I do with Machinma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Well there goes my aspirations of becoming a youtube millionaire. 

I had it all planned out, too: I'd hire a prostitute to dress up in skimpy outfits, hold kittens, and just read one-liners while booty-shaking. Maybe have some Justin Bieber playing in the background.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sony Says They Are "Encouraged" By 3DS Sales ("We Can Do That Too!") And Vita Is Way More Awesome Than Smartphones*



> Sony has commented on the sales of its competitor, saying that Nintendo's recent success with the 3DS could be a good sign for the Vita's future.
> 
> "One of the encouraging things about 3DS' sales performance at Christmas is that it is confounding the naysayers who say that there is no room in the market for a dedicated handheld gaming device," Sony Computer Entertainment Europe CEO Jim Ryan told MCV. "And to that extent we were encouraged by how 3DS did over the last month."
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, at least they're... optimistic?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Sony Says They Are "Encouraged" By 3DS Sales ("We Can Do That Too!") And Vita Is Way More Awesome Than Smartphones*



Uncharted warrants a 270$+ price tag?
I don't think so.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Uncharted warrants a 270$+ price tag?
> I don't think so.


They are back to their arrogant attitude. It's always like this when they launch a new system. 

Then few months later, the reality comes crashing down hard on them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

Except they literally can't afford to do anything about it once it comes crashing down. Nintendo was able to slash the 3DS' price by $80 once they realized a $250 launch wasn't working and they're not even in that bad of a situation, if you can even call it a situation. Sony can't do anything once they realize the Vita launch is a major flop.

The Vita launch would've been great if Sony didn't lose Monster Hunter 3G _and_ 4 to Nintendo. They also lost the next major Kingdom Hearts game to Nintendo as well. And a "console-level" Resident Evil.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll buy this when the second or third revision of the hardware is out, packaged with fat memory sticks, a free game and costing half the price it does now.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Sony Says They Are "Encouraged" By 3DS Sales ("We Can Do That Too!") And Vita Is Way More Awesome Than Smartphones*



Well, the Vita _is_ way more awesome than smartphones, but that isn't really saying much. The only actual decent franchise on smartphones is Infinity Blade and that's seriously hampered by the way smartphones work. Either way, the Vita will find its footing by the end of the year. Like the 3DS, it just needs a few months for the games to start rolling out. In the end they were just unlucky to be having to go head to head against a much cheaper console with both Monster Hunter and two Mario pretty huge games being released when the Vita launched.

Once the Vita gets its Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, I pretty much guarantee everyone will forget about Snake Eater 3D.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

What's a Metal Gear?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> What's a Metal Gear?



Nanobots apparently. 


Vita needs monster hunter. The fact that they let it slip to nintendo and on the release of their console was just.....oogie.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Nanobots apparently.
> 
> 
> Vita needs monster hunter. The fact that they let it slip to nintendo and on the release of their console was just.....oogie.


 but Monster Hunter is not a big deal according to a couple of people in this thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sure a couple people in this thread thought PS Vita would blow 3DS out of the water, too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I'll buy this when the second or third revision of the hardware is out, packaged with fat memory sticks, a free game and costing half the price it does now.


And hopefully HDMI out


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well I also got 150 dollar check from Ads on my youtube page. Plus my discount at work. I'm spending 70 bucks on the system really. That's two days at work. No biggie.


What do you do? I've never had more than $10 a month ad rev personally.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but Monster Hunter is not a big deal according to a couple of people in this thread.



No matter how much we told them otherwise.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2012)

Monster Hunter is the most important portable game of them all. What assbutt said it isnt? lol


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> Monster Hunter is the most important portable game of them all. What assbutt said it isnt? lol



Ahem... *points to Pok?mon* Black and White getting 2.6 million sales in two days is _much_ better than 2.6 million sales in two weeks, which is Monster Hunter's current record.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

If most important is best-selling...

Does that mean Justin Bieber is one of the most important "musicians"/singers?!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> Monster Hunter is the most important portable game of them all. What assbutt said it isnt? lol



The assbutts that don't live in Japan.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 14, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> Monster Hunter is the most important portable game of them all. What assbutt said it isnt? lol



MonHun is the single biggest selling 3rd party game in Japan right now, the idea that anyone says it will "not matter much" is borderline laughable seeing its the only series that managed to be a million seller on the PSP in japan.

There are other series that sell more than MH in japan (both 2D Mario and Pokemon), but in terms of 3rd party in japan nothing beats MH, it even managed to outdo freaking Dragon Quest.

So lets resume:

3 of the 5 multi million seller franchises in japan are Nintendo Exclusive (Mario, Mario Kart and Pokemon)

The other 2, (Monster Hunter and Dragon Quest) are already confirmed for 3DS in some way or another (Armor Project seems to be in love with Nintendo for the push they gave to DQ in the west, so I don't expect a DQ game outside Nintendo consoles anytime soon, so literally the only thing Sony NEEDED and could secure was MH... and they didn't!)

So yeah... not much left for the Vita is it...?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> If most important is best-selling...
> 
> Does that mean Justin Bieber is one of the most important "musicians"/singers?!



Maybe to the company that represents and gets most/some of the money.
I think it's the same way with best selling games.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> If most important is best-selling...
> 
> Does that mean Justin Bieber is one of the most important "musicians"/singers?!



In the Videogame industry there's this little concept called "System selling software".

For this industry, an "important" game is the one that also helps a console SELL more, Monster Hunter is the one game that boosted the PSP sales like no other.

For Nintendo the price drop helped the 3DS sell more, but the monster sales were caused by the arrival of Mario, Kart and Monster Hunter, those are "Important" not just because they sell by themselves, they are important cause *they sell consoles.*

If Justin Bieber is the one reason people buy more music playing devices it would be "important" too, if your reason to buy one device of those is "Oh my god! I have to get the new (insert product name) to be able to listen to Bieber!", then yeah, it would be important for the music industry.

I know no one that has bought any kind of music player just to listen to that fellow, so  for me, he is not important for the music player industry at all, but that's just me, maybe he is, what do i know!


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> In the Videogame industry there's this little concept called "System selling software".
> 
> For this industry, an "important" game is the one that also helps a console SELL more, Monster Hunter is the one game that boosted the PSP sales like no other.
> 
> ...



The irony in this post is that there was a very obvious 3DS product placement in Justin Bieber's christmas cover.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> What do you do? I've never had more than $10 a month ad rev personally.



Gaming reviews. A lot of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2012)

I also agree with what Amarillo said about Dragon Quest. Dragon Quest is still relevant in the west because Nintendo takes it and localizes it themselves. I doubt there will be a Dragon Quest game outside of a Nintendo console any time soon because Square Enix shows no initiative to localize it.



Tachikoma said:


> Monster Hunter is the most important portable game of them all. What assbutt said it isnt? lol



I dunno, some people who wouldn't accept that Monster Hunter was the only reason the PSP was still relevant in Japan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

So like the 3DS and vita are like the same?!

[YOUTUBE]D8bl4269g_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 18, 2012)

Vita breaks (barely) the 500k sales mark but sales drop bellow 20k this week.



			
				NeoGAF said:
			
		

> ```
> Media Create Sales: Week 2, 2012 (Jan 09 - Jan 15)
> 
> 01./00. [PSP] Super Robot Wars OG Saga: Masou Kishin II - Revelation of Evil God <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.01.12} (?6.280) - 81.896 / NEW
> ...



Well uh... vita finally sold its initial shipment! that's good news I guess...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 20, 2012)

So anyone who's actually getting a vita know what games your getting? Im getting uncharted golden abyss and escape plan for sure but I still cant decide on a third. I wish gravity rush and unit 13 were launch day titles!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

*PS Vita 3G teardown puts Sony's cost at $159*






> The guys at UBM TechInsights busted open a PS Vita 3G to pull together a figure for the cost of materials. The total comes in at a dick-punching $159.10. According to the breakdown on Eurogamer, the majority of the cost goes to the display and touchscreens ($50). The quad-core processor that powers this little wonder only costs $16. Of course, this doesn't figure in assemby cost, development, handling and other costs. Still, this version will retail in the US for $299. Sony is probably making over $100 a piece on these babies.
> 
> While it sucks knowing this now, we can at least take comfort in knowing that there's room for a price cut later.
> 
> There's some really cool teardown shots on TechInsights. Be sure to check out the color coded board shots with labels for all the chips and bits.





Sony lied to us? I am shocked..


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 20, 2012)

Not surprising.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 20, 2012)

> Sony is probably making over $100 a piece on these babies.



Sony: gotta get that money!

C.R.E.A.M.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Surprising to me. When dude announced the low price at E3 I could've sworn he had a worried ass face 'cause he knew they'd go bankrupt.

Well played.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 20, 2012)

This figure doesnt include the production, assembly, manufacturing, packaging and shipping costs (not to mention marketing and R&D, but those doesn't cost "per unit"), so even if each component on the Vita adds up to $159 on the 3G model, that doesn't mean it cost Sony exactly that to make each unit, it definitively is a lot more expensive.

Still even with this, I find hard to believe that all those combined costs somehow adds up to more than $141 PER UNIT, so even if its a lie that the 3G Vita cost "only" $159 to make, I still don't think they are selling it at a loss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

*AT&T quietly updates PS Vita data plan pricing*

AT&T has changed some of the pricing for their 3G data plans for the PlayStation Vita, set to release next month. They first announced a 250MB a month plan for $14.99 and a 2GB a month plan for $25. The top plan now has a larger limit, 3GB, and a larger price tag, $30. 

If you're going to get a 3G model, at these prices it seems silly to get the 250MB plan. You're getting several times the data allowance for double the money.

Thankfully both plans include complimentary AT&T Wi-Fi hotspot access, as hotspots can be found everywhere.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

I so want this handheld...but I cant justify spending that much for the 32 GB memory card, which is pretty much a necessity for my PSN stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *AT&T quietly updates PS Vita data plan pricing*
> 
> AT&T has changed some of the pricing for their 3G data plans for the PlayStation Vita, set to release next month. They first announced a 250MB a month plan for $14.99 and a 2GB a month plan for $25. The top plan now has a larger limit, 3GB, and a larger price tag, $30.
> 
> ...


 This 3G model thing has to be the biggest failure I've ever seen.

I'm going to pay a monthly fee for what exactly? Fuck, this isn't an Apple product, you're not getting away with that shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This 3G model thing has to be the biggest failure I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm going to pay a monthly fee for what exactly? Fuck, this isn't an Apple product, you're not getting away with that shit.



It depends on what other features the Vita has, really. If I can use it and browse and do whatever else with it like an iPhone that isn't an iPhone, then maybe the 3G is worth it. But until they announce anything significant that the Vita can do with the 3G besides playing online with people wherever you are, it sucks balls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, it depends on what all you can do with it. Maybe if you get unlimited texts it could be worthwhile.

Otherwise it's just the Internet. I guess if you're playing on the go and really need to get on there it might be nice, but that's what tablets, laptops, and cellphones are for.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

$15 - $30 a month? That's hilarious, especially because AT&T=Shit.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It depends on what other features the Vita has, really. If I can use it and browse and do whatever else with it like an iPhone that isn't an iPhone, then maybe the 3G is worth it. But until they announce anything significant that the Vita can do with the 3G besides playing online with people wherever you are, it sucks balls.



If that's what you want to do with the PS Vita you might get a wireless 4G hotspot, that way you connect any device you have to the internet with better speeds for a similar price.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

For real. 

But this way it gives companies more money, so they probably cockblock that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> $15 - $30 a month? That's hilarious, especially because AT&T=Shit.



And they wonder why people pirate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Why You Shouldn't Buy a 3G PS Vita
Making the case for the Wi-Fi-only model.*



> In just a matter of weeks, Sony's long awaited handheld, the PS Vita will make its debut in the United States. When it launches, customers will have two flavors to choose from -- a standard Wi-Fi-only model and a 3G-enabled version. But the luxury of having constant integrated connectivity comes at significant cost, including an extra $50 for the hardware itself and up to $30 a month in service fees. If the additional expense wasn't enough to dissuade you, here are three more reasons to pass on the 3G-enabled PS Vita.
> 
> *The Vita's 3G Functions are Limited*
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

3G Vita is a hilarious flop.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

The Vita will be a flop entirely. From what I can see its still having that issue of a library mostly made up of watered down ports of console games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

You are talking about Vita or the 3DS?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The Vita will be a flop entirely. From what I can see its still having that issue of a library mostly made up of watered down ports of console games.



But those aren't even out yet! 

The Vita will be _fine_. It just doesn't have anything that'd get Japanese people lusting after it. I'd be surprised if Uncharted didn't sell at least a million Vitas in America by itself.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

^ Uncharted is retarded on a handheld. A cinematic game on a tiny screen? nty.


Handhelds in general do that, but Sony is porting games that make no sense to have on a handheld system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Handheld gaming needed to stop evolving at the GBA.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2012)

The Vita will be fine once it gets Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts and Monster Hunter. In the East, at least. It'll be fine in the West once it gets 10 first person shooters and 15 hack n slash games.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The Vita will be fine once it gets *Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts and Monster Hunter*. In the East, at least. It'll be fine in the West once it gets 10 first person shooters and 15 hack n slash games.



Its very depresing when the 3 franchises that may save your handheld are ALREADY confirmed to come out for your direct competitor...


Regarding the Vita, I agree that it will be "fine", I don't think it will be a disaster like the PSP go was, but for what I can predict, it will be a loooooooooooong time before it can even begin outselling the PSP, let alone start reducing the user base gap between itself and the 3DS. (that does nothing but increase since the Vita released without any sign in the horizon of getting any smaller)

As for the 3G model, that one is a disaster, I for the life of me cant see how it could do well, it has everything against it, its priced higher, has bad rep already for not being worth it at all, and the worst part is that its unique capabilities will not be idolized by almost any game since developers will not want to limit software sales by binding it to the model that almost no one has. (think about this like the problem Nintendo has with Wii Motion+, neat idea, almost no games to support it)

So unless Sony drop the price of the 3G model to $250 and gets rid of the Wifi only model, I can safely say the 3G model will be a complete failure.

I cant really say how well the Vita will fare in the West, but if you ask me my uneducated opinion I don't think the launch will be great, I mean would you pay a minimum of $270 to play a version of Uncharted that you know is worse than the 3 games on the PS3?

As for Japan, an unexpected hit may appear along the way, but things look bleak for Sony in 2012, if you think the Vita position against the 3DS is bad, you just wait till Monster Hunter 4 and Pokemon come out! it will be a massacre!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Why You Shouldn't Buy a 3G PS Vita
> Making the case for the Wi-Fi-only model.*



The 3G model is incredibly stupid. more than I could think of.

Paying 50 more bucks plus 30 per month.

 Sony


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Silly, eh? Fucking Sony.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 24, 2012)

Im starting to think they like to live in a constant unprofitable situation.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Im starting to think they like to live in a constant unprofitable situation.



Yet they're constantly in denial and optimistic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

I REALLY hope future kingdom hearts games and other good franchises don't go to the vita, seriously shelling out money just for all that???


----------



## Corran (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I REALLY hope future kingdom hearts games and other good franchises don't go to the vita, seriously shelling out money just for all that???



You don't want good game franchises on the Vita? 

I think there will probably be a BBS sequel on the Vita. Probably a couple years after DDD comes out. I need new command boards and Aqua


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

versus is coming out on vita only thing that makes sense.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 26, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Im starting to think they like to live in a constant unprofitable situation.


It's sad, really. It's like their entire marketing department is ran by a Nintendo agent or something, deliberately forcing sony to be in the position of nonprofit.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 26, 2012)

If it was run by a nintendo agent they'd be _accidentally _making money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Vita 3G Bundle Includes Memory, Game and Data Pass*
With no additional cost.


incredibly well in Japan and that IGN Tech Tower Scott Lowe doesn't think you should buy a 3G Vita. Well, Sony's responded with a 3G Vita bundle that adds a whole bunch of stuff without any additional money. 

GameStop and Amazon have listed a $300 PlayStation Vita 3G bundle that includes the system, an 8 GB memory card, a voucher for a free PlayStation Network game, and a free month of 250MB 3G service via a "DataConnect Session Pass." 

Although we don't know what the PSN game voucher will be for, it is interesting that Sony is piling all of this into one box and keeping the 3G Vita price at the $300 announced at E3. Thanks to felliniflex for the tip!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2012)

Corran said:


> You don't want good game franchises on the Vita?
> 
> I think there will probably be a BBS sequel on the Vita. Probably a couple years after DDD comes out. I need new command boards and Aqua



I would but the flaws on the video from what are heard seem to be way too pricey and time-constraining to be buying and putting a memory card in each game. If it was different then i'd have NO problem whatsoever. 

Idk i like sony but the way they did the vita doesn't feel right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Vita 3G Bundle Includes Memory, Game and Data Pass*
> With no additional cost.
> 
> 
> ...



Still not worth it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Vita 3G Bundle Includes Memory, Game and Data Pass*
> With no additional cost.
> 
> 
> ...



This is very good news. Now all I have to do is wait a year or two and I can get it dirt-cheap with hopefully a decent library of games to choose from.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sony: PS Vita does not have any problems in Japan*

Some would say that clawing together 535,423 sales since December 17 isn't a very impressive launch for the PlayStation Vita, especially when 321,407 of those sales were had in the first week. Sony, however, thinks it's pretty good going. 

"Now the company has not publicly announced the units of shipping and sales, at the appropriate time, we would do so. But as far as the sell-through, three weeks have passed and sell-through is 500,000," claimed chief financial officer Masaru Kato. "So as a start, I think we had a very -- a good start.

"... Including software and hardware, we are carrying out sales promotions and we do it to boost the sales, and we do not think we have any problems."

Long-term, the PS Vita will most likely be fine, but one can't deny that the early goings have been rather disappointing. Well, unless you're a Sony executive, where outright denial comes as standard.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Vita 3G Bundle Includes Memory, Game and Data Pass*
> With no additional cost.
> 
> 
> ...



A little bit more worth it, but still not worth it enough. Going to wait a year or so for it still. But at least Sony smartened up just a little bit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

The wireless version is leap and bounds better.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2012)

I played it today for a couple of minutes. I was making time in FNAC before going to the cinema and trying to get a few streetpasses (mission accomplished lol) and I suddenly saw they got a PSVITA. Its actually bulkier than I thought it would be but the screen is really good. Big and with an impressive quality. The joysticks are a bit small IMO, I actually prefer the slide pads of the 3DS, thing that I thought I would never say :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I heard they were giving away a Vita on the radio the other day and I was like, "Woah, I forgot that piece of shit failure even existed!" and started laughing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

It was funnier than even that.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was funnier than even that.



Wow the prospect of the Vita just got worse, come on price cut and awesome games coming post launch.

You can't play UMD's full stop, there's no passport programme for the US.



> Sony has told Kotaku that there will not be a North American version of the UMD Passport program, which would allow PlayStation Vita users to transfer their PSP discs to the upcoming handheld.





Should have at least given people the option of playing them even if the scheme was the most retarded thing ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Spirit King (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


>



I'm not even sure what Sony thinks is going to happen, their launching in a dead, month with barely any advertising and continually release bad news to disuade any suckers that kept up with and are actually planning to buy the thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

wow Sony... smh lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

It's like they are proactively trying to prevent selling it.

Maybe it's one of those weird money-making scams.  Like they went in heavy against themselves in the stock market.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

Sony.....

I think once i have anough money for another handheld i'll stick with possibly getting the PSP 3000, other than that if i see a favorite franchise of mine getting on this system i'll scream louder than a chalkboard.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay what the heck...? this thing releases in like, 2 weeks right...?

Where the hell are the advertisements for it? the other day I went hunting for a certain game to several stores and saw absolutely nothing about the Vita anywhere, not even a flyer or something similar, like the thing doesn't even exist and no one knows it launches so soon.

In contrast I remember most electronic stores had 3DS ads in them a little before the release of the 3DS, there even were TV ads on my country (I'm from M?xico to put it into perspective) so where the heck are the Vita ads????

I bet most people doesn't even know the stupid thing even exist.

Jeez, is like Sony purposely wants this thing to fail in the west or something.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 8, 2012)

Hell even Sony's situation as company is looking worse their credit rating just got bumped down from A- to BBB+ which means they'll have to pay more on their debts and they'll probably increase.



> *Reuters: Sony credit downgraded to "BBB+"; Outlook Negative*
> -- The likelihood of a strong recovery in Sony's earnings is low, due to a massive erosion of prices, falling demand, and harsh competition in Sony's mainstay businesses.
> 
> -- Standard & Poor's lowered the long-term corporate credit and debt ratings on Sony to 'BBB+' and removed the ratings from CreditWatch. We affirmed the 'A-2' short-term corporate credit rating.
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/08/idUSWLA260120120208

Why Sony why? The sad thing is the Vita situation will probably make things worse than better.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2012)

Im loving this


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 8, 2012)

> Jeez, is like Sony purposely wants this thing to fail in the west or something.



Also in the east, letting go the only franchise that sold their console in Japan may be the most retarded thing Sony ever did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm telling you, it is some kind of crazy scheme to make money.


Maybe a hostile takeover.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 8, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Hell even Sony's situation as company is looking worse their credit rating just got bumped down from A- to BBB+ which means they'll have to pay more on their debts and they'll probably increase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear... this means Sony's rate of interest may go up, and considering they have more debt than cash this speaks nothing but trouble for them.

I'm seriously starting to think there will not be a PS4, and if there is, it will not be nearly as powerful as people expect it to be.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 8, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Oh dear... this means Sony's rate of interest may go up, and considering they have more debt than cash this speaks nothing but trouble for them.
> 
> I'm seriously starting to think there will not be a PS4, and if there is, it will not be nearly as powerful as people expect it to be.



Well Kaz is CEO so worse comes to worst their probably will be a PS4, how powerful it will be is anyone's guess, but they'd be a fool to make it another loss leader. Their probably actually better of going the wii route, make it cheaper than their competitors but make a profit on it and give it a gimmick. It may not be as successful as the wii but they wouldn't be loosing money the thing and it'll probably sell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

PS4 will be 1.5 times more powerful than the PS3.



But it will have a touchpad controller so it'll be utlimate.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 8, 2012)

Im seeing a little bit but not much. The taco bell ads and in GameStop they had a vita display set up with some info posters and a system. I keep asking Jeff Rubenstein and Sid Shuman (playstation blog guys) and they've said it's coming and it'll be big, but damnit it's coming too late.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 8, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I'm seriously starting to think there will not be a PS4



Sony gave me some of my best childhood memories. A future without a PS4 is too bleak for me to take. My heart, you're breaking it Sony. Not cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Okay what the heck...? this thing releases in like, 2 weeks right...?
> 
> Where the hell are the advertisements for it? the other day I went hunting for a certain game to several stores and saw absolutely nothing about the Vita anywhere, not even a flyer or something similar, like the thing doesn't even exist and no one knows it launches so soon.
> 
> ...



Ikr? Its like they aren't even trying to get the Vita to have commercial success, so dissapointing....especially since the first time i saw it i thought it would be beautiful.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2012)

I may end up getting this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel sorry for you. 

I mean, it has no games, puts it in your ass at every turn, doesn't let you have any fun, and is $50,000,000 dollars.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 9, 2012)

They should've named it Vagina instead of Vita.
Last I checked people pay for Vaginas.

1st week sales would've set records.

"what you got in your pocket?"
"a vagina".



This thing needs a Tales of, a Kingdom Hearts, A GoW, and 3 Disgaea's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

They should include a Fleshlight dongle.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Data shows Vita's missing backward compatibility could cost Sony sales*



			
				 Ars Technica said:
			
		

> *Kotaku is reporting that Sony will not be bringing its Japanese UMD Passport program to North America, removing the only method for PlayStation Vita owners to play their collection of PlayStation Portable universal media discs (UMDs) on the new handheld (PSP games downloaded from the PlayStation Network will still work on the Vita, however). While this is obviously bad news for anyone who wants to play their battered old copy of Lumines on a slightly larger screen, it made us wonder how important backward compatibility really is to a system's retail success.*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2012)

nothing but bad news huh


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 10, 2012)

What? North America UMD sales are that much shit to not make it worth it to incorporate it here?  Guess digital media is far more preferred by these companies than physical media, even if I prefer the latter by much more.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 10, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *Data shows Vita's missing backward compatibility could cost Sony sales*



Yeah that's already been posted but good job anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Sony will announce they are not making anything but casual sport games for NA next week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2012)

Nevermind. I will not be getting this.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 15, 2012)

Gravity Daze has a good debut of over 43k copies sold, however Vita hardware sales fall bellow the 14k mark even with GD's release.



			
				NeoGAF said:
			
		

> ```
> Media Create Sales: Week 6, 2012 (Feb 06 - Feb 12)
> 
> [B]01./00. [PSP] Suikoden: Tsumugareshi Hyakunen no Toki <RPG> (Konami) {2012.02.09} (?5.980) - 61.784 / NEW
> ...



And with Gravity Daze's release, this marks the release of the last notable software for the Vita until Persona 4: The Golden hits stores, so its all downhill from here on...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn Vita's really doing rather crap.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

No surprise there, it's the worst handheld flop since Neo Geo pocket.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

What about dat Gizmondo?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Apparently in the 3DS thread, Malving posted an Info on Major Gaming Companys are cancelling Vita games in Developing in favor for the 3DS. :ho


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 16, 2012)

While that report of developers ditching the Vita in favor of the 3DS  is being very controversial about its validity, I can see some truth behind it.

Back when the 3DS started doing bad near its release, a ton of developers started bailing out of the 3DS ship, several games previously confirmed started being canceled left and right (Like Assassins Creed, Saints Row and Megaman Legends 3) and there was rumors of those developers shifting their focus on the upcoming Vita.

Now that Vita is tanking even worse than the 3DS did, developers will most likely bail out from Vita development and jump on the 3DS ship that now sails very safe waters.

Its funny because back when "the great bailout" happened I knew several developers would regret jumping out so early, seems Capcom (and maybe Level 5) is the only one that harvested the fruits of staying aboard the 3DS ship. (though I bet Capcom somewhat regrets pulling the plug on Legends 3 after seeing solid sales for its games on 3DS)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

So in a way, never jump the gun on Nintendo ti'll their Handhelds/Consoles pay off.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

u mad vita?


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 16, 2012)

> Sony later responded to the news. "For the launch of PlayStation Vita in Australia, with the specific target market being the active gamer we have chosen to launch the console with a focussed retail channel strategy across national specialist game and specialist technology retailers.
> 
> "There is a long term vision for our revolutionary new hand-held platform, in the same way we had a long term vision for the PS3, and anticipate that in line with this we will broaden channel distribution in the future."



You can't quit, you're fired!


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 16, 2012)

Lots of comments on that site about people complaining about the price.  Not surprising.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Vita's price is the least of my worries.


No games.

Same problem with the 3DS. If you ask me they both suck.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TKO8OEFIm4&feature=g-logo&context=G251d7f8FOAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Each time I enter this thread, I only see bad news for Vita.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

i want to rip peoples spines out in times square


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

"The Vita does everything you can ever imagine!"


"...except play video games."


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Vita's price is the least of my worries.
> 
> 
> No games.
> ...



Who asked you? 

We won't know whether the Vita will be a success or failure until a couple years down the road. I expect the first year to be rough for the Vita but eventually developers will have more experience with the system and develop great games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

If someone does I got a stock reply at least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

How does the 3DS suck in your category?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

No games.

Sure it has a couple nice ports, but ports don't count. Sorry Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising, Resident evil Revelations/SM3DLand(despite being released), KH 3D Dream drop distance, MGS Snake eater 3d, and other upcoming 3DS games count as "no games"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes.

Kid Icarus sounds all right, but that's not out so it doesn't count.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

Whats wrong with the others i listed?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't like them. 

Except maybe Mario, that could be cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't knock it ti'll you try it son. 

There IS a Mario teenis 3DS game coming so.....

So is ANYONE up to buy the Vita?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 16, 2012)

There are already reports that many japanese game devs are bailing ship from making vita games.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Kid Icarus sounds all right, but that's not out so it doesn't count.


Other than REvelations, you are right. Most of interesting 3DS games aren't gonna be released until mid/late 2012.

There was actually no point of getting 3DS last year. It was that bad.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2012)

I doubt anybody here will admit to buying a Vita with everyone bashing it on these forums.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 16, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I doubt anybody here will admit to buying a Vita with everyone bashing it on these forums.



I'm interested in buying it, but already spent my three checks on buying 3DS and REvelations.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't knock it ti'll you try it son.
> 
> There IS a Mario teenis 3DS game coming so.....
> 
> So is ANYONE up to buy the Vita?



I would but burning my money would be putting it to better use.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

ML3 better come back to the 3DS


----------



## Corran (Feb 16, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I doubt anybody here will admit to buying a Vita with everyone bashing it on these forums.



I'm buying one despite everyone on these boards hating on it. Just like I bought a 3DS. 

I think no one posts in this thread because any good news or discussion eventually turns in to "sony is shit" or "3ds is awesome" arguement. Kind of a shame really considering everyone here likes games.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ML3 better come back to the 3DS





♪I believe in miracles♪

I'd easily buy it several times just because.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Corran said:


> I'm buying one despite everyone on these boards hating on it. Just like I bought a 3DS.
> 
> I think no one posts in this thread because any good news or discussion eventually turns in to "sony is shit" or "3ds is awesome" arguement. Kind of a shame really considering everyone here likes games.


 it is hard to bring good news to the thread tho. I have to be honest, I do try to bring both positive or negative to the thread but hardly any good news..


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't believe I was so bent on purchasing this on day one before. Bought the 3ds first and I guess that kinda changed it all.

At this point, when it comes to Sony handhelds I'll just stick with the psp. As long as it plays ps1 games then I'm set.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2012)

Even on other gaming forums, the atmosphere here is the same. Most people think the Vita sucks or will fail even if they like it. You'd probably have to go to a sony only forum to find true consensus that the Vita is going to rock


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> There are already reports that many japanese game devs are bailing ship from making vita games.
> 
> 
> Other than REvelations, you are right. Most of interesting 3DS games aren't gonna be released until mid/late 2012.
> ...


 Yeah, seriously.

But, to be fair to the 3DS, I think I would sooner get that than the Vita. I mean, no games is the least of Vita's worries. 

Memory card bullshit?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2012)

I plan on getting a PSP Vita just down the line cause I had to buy a PC. I think it'll be a decent handheld, better then PSP. But nothing special. 3DS will be better for sure.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> Even on other gaming forums, the atmosphere here is the same.* Most people think the Vita sucks or will fail even if they like it*. You'd probably have to go to a sony only forum to find true consensus that the Vita is going to rock



The problem with that mentality is that the system is not even half a year old and people already want to call it a failure. People tend to call anything a failure if it doesn't succeed in the first couple months of its release. It took the 3DS almost a full year and a price drop to gain the momentum it has. The Vita still has years to come before you can call it a failure or a success.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2012)

People also seem to hate anything Sony does now. Ever since PS3. So it's no surprise so much hate they are getting on ther interwebz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I give each handheld 1-2 years for software releases then form an objective opinion.

Buying anything at release is a fool's game.


Am I right, Internet?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2012)

No, you must wait 10 years. I am still forming an objective opinion on the NES, this is how important these things are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm trying to form an objective opinion on your mother.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't go there.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> No, you must wait 10 years. I am still forming an objective opinion on the NES, this is how important these things are.



No no, 10 years is too long (sometimes) you must at least wait until after the console generation has finished with games no longer being made for it and then make an objective opinion and decide whether to pick it up.

I'm still waiting on my objective opinion on the PS2


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 17, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> The problem with that mentality is that the system is not even half a year old and people already want to call it a failure. People tend to call anything a failure if it doesn't succeed in the first couple months of its release. It took the 3DS almost a full year and a price drop to gain the momentum it has. The Vita still has years to come before you can call it a failure or a success.


People tends to say about Vita because how total disaster PSP Go was. The life span of Go was about long as Atari's Lynx.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok so i just tried out th Vita hands-on since i noticed it at Best Buy. The Design while i admit looks nice and all, but the second Analog stick ticked me off because everytime i tried to use the top button my hands are always near it, plus the Analog sticks themselves feel awkward whenever i move them. As for the Demos i played the Gravity rush one, it was pretty decent. The UC demo was ok too, as well as its Graphics. But all in all this still doesn't change my mind on how Sony totally crapped on the Vita's potential. The whole thing was "meh" at best, should've been handled much better.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

The best comparison I heard on the UC game

"Uncharted: Golden Abyss feels like a made-for-cable version of a proper, big-screen Uncharted adventure."


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2012)

I hate uncharted so that sounds like suck


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The best comparison I heard on the UC game
> 
> "Uncharted: Golden Abyss feels like a made-for-cable version of a proper, big-screen Uncharted adventure."



Didn't it get panned by a fairly large amount of reviewers. Seems like a glorifed tech demo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2012)

Every uncharted is a glorified tech demo, or maybe I am confused, maybe it is only supposed to last as long as one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Redban thinks the Vita is dope.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2012)

So Golden Abyss sucks? I'll pretend I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 17, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> People tends to say about Vita because how total disaster PSP Go was. The life span of Go was about long as Atari's Lynx.



But the PSP Go wasn't a new system. It was just a remolding of the same PSP.

Vita is an entirely new system with potential to produce good handheld games. No reason to say its a failure before it even releases in the West.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2012)

So I got to finally hold one of these at gamestop today, and I'm actually a bit impressed. The screen feels a lot bigger than what I originally thought it was going to be and it's surprisingly lightweight. I didn't get to play any games on it but I did get a feel for all of the buttons and two sticks, and I don't have any complaints. I'd actually like to buy one now, but unfortunately it's bit too pricey for me at the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

PSP Vita might be good once they make a model that has built-in memory, doesn't fuck you over for already having a 32gb card, and has games.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Vita looks pretty cool IMO. Only gripes I have with the system are the _*battery life* _ and the *proprietary memory cards*

Other than that, I really like the backwards compatability on this, and the remote play functionality. Specs on this thing are great.

Bonus: Fu Xinbo & Hyomin We Got Married episode

I'm deciding whether I should get this now, or wait for a 2nd gen. But how will SONY modify the 2nd Gen Vita? If they don't make a substantial change to battery life and proprietary memory, than I'm thinking perhaps it's best to get this version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Wait for the 3rd Gen.

They are reporting problems with it last I checked.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Problems with what?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait for the 3rd Gen.
> 
> They are reporting problems with it last I checked.



I heard the biggest problem is shit games.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 21, 2012)

With a system like this, I'm sure games are incoming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't remember the reported problems, I just remember that there were some.


And that's besides no/shitty games.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Didn't the 3DS have the same problem of a lackluster launch lineup? Its very well possible that depending on what games are announced, the Vita can rebound.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

3DS still sucks if you ask me.


But not very many people ask me, because they already know the answer.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol at Naughty Dog trolling Sony.



> By Robert Purchese
> Published 20 February, 2012
> 
> Longsworth went on to commit Sony's top studios to Vita development. This included Naughty Dog, which isn't making Uncharted: Golden Abyss for Vita - Sony Bend is.
> ...



Naughty Dog's reply ... Nope.......



> We're not working on anything for PS Vita. I won't say never, ever, but there's no plans for it right now - we've always felt that consoles play to our strengths as a studio the best.
> 
> Given the brackets (to indicate an implication on the part of the quote) I'm sure this was a misunderstanding to the question that was being posed.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think the battery would bother me too much(it's about the same with the psp). Memory cards are ridiculous though.

The Vita games out now are kinda shitty. Gravity Rush and future games for this system could be decent at least.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Gravity Rush seems to be the best Vita game at the oment too bad it's coming out at TBA/May I think.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 21, 2012)

> Didn't the 3DS have the same problem of a lackluster launch lineup? Its very well possible that depending on what games are announced, the Vita can rebound.



And if it was a year ago that would be a legitimate argument.

If current sales in Japan are indicative of how the sales will be worldwide then the Vita won't exactly be a dev favourite.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> And if it was a year ago that would be a legitimate argument.
> 
> If current sales in Japan are indicative of how the sales will be worldwide then the Vita won't exactly be a dev favourite.



Vita most probably won't be a Japanese dev favourite and western devs in regards to portable games are fickle as hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

The 3DS is like a slutty cheerleader that everyone fucks, but the Vita is like that attractive shy, girl-next-door type that you fall in love with but never puts out.

It's hard to choose.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The 3DS is like a slutty cheerleader that everyone fucks, but the Vita is like that attractive shy, girl-next-door type that you fall in love with but never puts out.
> 
> It's hard to choose.



I choose both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Love one fuck the other.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 21, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Didn't the 3DS have the same problem of a lackluster launch lineup? Its very well possible that depending on what games are announced, the Vita can rebound.



Your wasting your time. Everyone here is a handheld hater.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

So picking up the system tomorrow. I tried the demo model in my store today. Tried Gravity Rush, Uncharted, Hot Shot, Wipeout and Escape. 

Escape was fun but it's the type of game you gotta sit down and play. I love the look of the game though. 

Wipeout was decent enough, reminds me of a faster version of Mario kart. Nevre been a huge fan of this series but will probably rent it down the line. 

Hot Shot was pretty fun though again it's a game I gotta sit down and play awhile to get in to. I'ma pick it up down the line cheaper. 

Uncharted was pretty awesome. Voice acting is amazing, the feel works so well, reminds me of a mix of Uncharted 1 and 3. I really like the touch move stuff cause it's simple yet fun. Overall the game looks and plays great. Def picking this up tomorrow. 

Gravity Rush was SICK. The graphics are stunning, the design is kickass, the gameplay is new and different. Love flying side to side on buildings, the fast speed and the combat all work. This is def a must buy.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol, has Naughty Dog even released one game on a handheld before?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

No they haven't, and doubt they plan too...so no big news there.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No they haven't, and doubt they plan too...so no big news there.



There was a news commotion before after they pretty much out right said no when Sony said they would. It's one of recntly earlier posts.


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw someone on my psn friends list from the forum playing Blazblue, I want impressions damn you!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Sony - Vita is a 'true next-gen successor', compared to all other gaming devices*


"I think what we have now with PlayStation Vita is a true next-gen successor. Not just for PSP, but for any other gaming devices and any other generic devices out there that include games. It truly is a great piece of kit for gamers." - Michael Denny, senior vice president of SCE Worldwide Studios Europe


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2012)

Waiting for the "too bad it doesn't have games" responses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Too bad it doesn't have games.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2012)

So picked it up today, so far really enjoying it. Uncharted and Unit 13 are both awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

How is that touchscreen/thingy on back?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that Diablo clone out for it yet? It seemed like one of the few decent games for the Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Forgot about that game.

If it's any good I might buy a Vita some day.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2012)

If your talking about Dungeon Hunter Alliance, that game is horrible from what the reviewers say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Aw, man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2012)

I heard handhelds don't have games these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty much. 


Unless you really love playing old games on-the-go.


I mean, it's not like they have handhelds that do that. We need new ones to do that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Go4S3WTA5pM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is that Diablo clone out for it yet? It seemed like one of the few decent games for the Vita.



Lair? Not yet. Honestly all I need is my Gravity Rush and now Unit 13 and I'm set. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82hUwDh8QdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, I got an advertisement saying that if I buy a big box meal at Taco Bell, I can get a chance to win a Vita.  Once again, fast food restaurants are trying to get me lure me. :rolleyes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

People actually believe in those things?


Remember the "Win a Harrier Jet" thing from Pepsi?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't, just like I don't believe the Boardwalk piece for McDonald's Monopoly game exists.

Nope, don't remember that.  I don't pay that much attention to the games to remember them that well.  I wouldn't be surprised if someone in the past offered a prize of either money or an elephant like in the Simpsons.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People actually believe in those things?
> 
> 
> Remember the "Win a Harrier Jet" thing from Pepsi?



Three people I know won Infamous 2 from Taco Bell so...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I won a darth vader action figure once, and plenty of free hamburgers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> I don't, just like I don't believe the Boardwalk piece for McDonald's Monopoly game exists.
> 
> Nope, don't remember that. I don't pay that much attention to the games to remember them that well. I wouldn't be surprised if someone in the past offered a prize of either money or an elephant like in the Simpsons.


 It was a big thing back in the 90s or something.

[YOUTUBE]ZdackF2H7Qc[/YOUTUBE]

Some kid actually got all the points fequired and Pepsi wouldn't give them the Harrier Jet.


crazymtf said:


> Three people I know won Infamous 2 from Taco Bell so...


They are probably employees.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2012)

For those who have it, are you liking it?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *For those who have it*, are you liking it?



Expecting cricket sounds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

That's messed up, Gnome.


At least two people (in the entire country) have it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2012)

I give it a week before hackers rape the Vita.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Then I might buy one. might. And by might I mean won't.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 23, 2012)

So hows the Vita's games? From what i've seen in regards to reviews as useless as they maybe most of them are on par or worst than the 3DS launch games. Which is really quite terrible considering how bad most of the 3Ds launch games were.

This shit needs good games stat. And a price cut.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Sony should have at least had the foresight to get good launch titles, given that the 3DS had no games for months.

They could have gotten a leg up.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

They've also had a while to consider a price cut. But noooo, what do we get? Overpriced memory cards and strict limited monthly plans for 3G that are overpriced.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2012)

we as consumers control these prices not the company themselves.

3DS didn't lower their pricing out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Sony will probably do something.


Like allowing us to download one PSN game for free.




But only if we already own it.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They've also had a while to consider a price cut. But noooo, what do we get? Overpriced memory cards and strict limited monthly plans for 3G that are overpriced.



I think the memory cards are just Sony panicking. Nintendo baited them with their expensive $250 price tag, and Sony figured ''Hell, we're gonna lose money on that, but if we match it we'll grab ourself a nice chunk of marketshare in return''. When Nintendo dropped the price Sony freaked and they added the expensive memory cards to ensure they don't bleed to death completely on the Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

No, it is so that we can have a unified performance experience.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> we as consumers control these prices not the company themselves.
> 
> 3DS didn't lower their pricing out of the goodness of their hearts.



I think the fact that a Nintendo handheld needed a price cut to start selling really well speaks more than enough about where the consumers stand. To think that Sony has a shot at selling well at 250 a pop is a hilarious notion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

But the Vita is 300 times more powerful and does 800 times more stuff.


Is it really fair to be held to the same pricing standard?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Who cares how much it does if nobody wants it lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

EVERYONE WANTS IT! 


Check out this stellar library:

LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7 
MLB 12: The Show 
Unit 13 
Supremacy MMA: Unrestricted 
Ridge Racer 
Reality Fighters 
Silent Hill: Book of Memories 
Mortal Kombat 
Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention 
Gravity Rush 
Resistance: Burning Skies 
Madden NFL 13 


Now look at 3DS's library:

Rhythm Thief & the Emperor&...
CRUSH3D
NCIS 3D
50 Classic Games
Planet Crashers 3D
Rayman Origins
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Alien Chaos 3D
Boulder Dash-XL 3D
Funky Barn 3D
Deer Drive Legends 3D
Heroes of Ruin
Order Up!!
Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir
Battleship
Men in Black
The Amazing Spider-Man


SO STELLAR.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Funky Barn 3D!! Oh man can't wait.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> EVERYONE WANTS IT!
> 
> 
> Check out this stellar library:
> ...



Fire emblems coming out for Europe. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Europe is a sweaty stink hole.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Europe is a sweaty stink hole.



U just jelly. NoE is NoA yesteryear. Pay backs a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, by the time I ever get a 3DS we'll have all the games anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

@CrazyMoronX he called it!!


*Some Taco Bell Contest Winners May Not Get Prize*



> The Taco Bell ad says there?s a winner every 15 minutes, but dozens of would-be winners across the country said they?ve been cheated.
> 
> ?Enter the code and see if you?re an instant winner,? the ad tells viewers, saying those who enter could win the new PlayStation Vita instantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

Taco Bell is being fucking retarded about this.

It would take them what, $10000 to compensate all the non-valid winners? For a company like Yum that's nothing, especially when you compare it to the bad publicity this gives them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

See? 

I am always right. 


It is actually scary when you think about it.


----------



## Corran (Feb 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> For those who have it, are you liking it?



Played with mine for a few hours. So far its a great system. So much that I'm yet to explore with it. 
Sticks take a bit of getting used to but for Super Stardust Delta they were amazing. I blasted through the planets in one sitting because I couldn't put it down, amazing game.

Have other games but haven't had much chance to play them. UMvC3 plays really well though, even got two of my girl friends playing it and enjoying it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now look at 3DS's library:
> 
> Rhythm Thief & the Emperor&...
> CRUSH3D
> ...



MK7, SM3DLAND, Revelations, MHTriG(said to be localized), Kingodm hearts Dream Drop Distance, and other possible revivals of old IPS coming its way.  The only Vita games i care about are Gravity rush and Uncharted, the rest idga(f)F.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2012)

Got my Vita yesterday and I am having a lot of fun with it. The screen really is amazing and the colors look beautiful on it. After playing with it, my phones screen looked tiny in comparison. Its a great piece of hardware.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Got my Vita yesterday and I am having a lot of fun with it. The screen really is amazing and the colors look beautiful on it. *After playing with it, my phones screen looked tiny in comparison.* Its a great piece of hardware.



Best review ever.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Best review ever.



Glad you think me posting a couple of first impressions is a review.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Glad you think me posting a couple of first impressions is a review.



Not much to say about it is there?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2012)

I will post a more detailed review/impressions when I get more of a chance to play with it. Been busy with school these past couple of days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will post a more detailed review/impressions when I get more of a chance to play with it. Been busy with school these past couple of days.


 Take your time with it and please a lot of details about it, specially in the touch thing in the back..


----------



## Corran (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Take your time with it and please a lot of details about it, specially in the touch thing in the back..



My personal experience with the back touch pad so far has been pretty few and far between, but so far from how it feels it feels like the front touch screen except its on the back.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Corran said:


> My personal experience with the back touch pad so far has been pretty few and far between, but so far from how it feels it feels like the front touch screen except its on the back.


 is the that feature uses by the games that you have?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2012)

I have Escape Plan that utilized that back tough features. From one level I played, that back touch pad is very responsive. The only issue I see people having it how you hold the system. If you place your fingers on the back of the touch pad, it will register the hit.


----------



## Corran (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> is the that feature uses by the games that you have?



That sentence is a bit weird but I assume you are asking which games use it and how?

So far only a couple games I have use it. Super Stardust uses it as a button for a special move to create a black hole. The other is Uncharted where you can use it to climb ropes. Both pretty throwaway.
In Super Stardust there are minigames that use it but I'm yet to play any of those.

I've got my Vita here with me if anyone has questions about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> For those who have it, are you liking it?



Really enjoying it so far, and this is coming from someone who hates the PSP with a passion. It's design is much better, easier to control, and fun to use. Uncharted is pretty damn good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Corran said:


> That sentence is a bit weird but I assume you are asking which games use it and how?
> 
> So far only a couple games I have use it. Super Stardust uses it as a button for a special move to create a black hole. The other is Uncharted where you can use it to climb ropes. Both pretty throwaway.
> In Super Stardust there are minigames that use it but I'm yet to play any of those.
> ...


 yeah my horrible English! thanks for the info..



Brandon Heat said:


> I have Escape Plan that utilized that back tough features. From one level I played, that back touch pad is very responsive. The only issue I see people having it how you hold the system. If you place your fingers on the back of the touch pad, it will register the hit.


 Oh I see.. thanks..


----------



## Corran (Feb 23, 2012)

Just found the wallpaper thread on neogaf, you can have transparent backgrounds... I'm going to have a hard time deciding what backgrounds and lockscreens to use


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2012)

Post the link for the wallpapers.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 23, 2012)

Just be like Kubo and me and go without.


----------



## Corran (Feb 23, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Post the link for the wallpapers.





I can't decide what ones to use


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> MK7, SM3DLAND, Revelations, MHTriG(said to be localized), Kingodm hearts Dream Drop Distance, and other possible revivals of old IPS coming its way.  The only Vita games i care about are Gravity rush and Uncharted, the rest idga(f)F.


 Only game I care about on the 3DS right now is Kid Icarus and a game that was originally released on the N64 for fuck's sake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pjcgKXLrO7E[/YOUTUBE]
There's a new handheld in town, and an appalling clich? in this first sentence. Can Sony rule the handheld market by reintroducing physical controls to the iPhone generation? Or will charging ?45 to download a football game that currently costs ?4 for an iPod Touch put parents off buying one for little Johnny? And what the Hell are Ubisoft up to, releasing a ?10 PSN game for ?35 when a later version with a better interface is free on iOS? This video attempts to answer none of these questions and looks at the hardware instead. Hey, I can't predict the future.

(Wish I had Uncharted for it though. I'm not a fan, but it's at least 350x better than bloody Asphalt Injection.)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only game I care about on the 3DS right now is Kid Icarus and a game that was originally released on the *NES* for fuck's sake.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 25, 2012)

> Only game I care about on the 3DS right now is Kid Icarus *and *a game that was originally released on the N64 for fuck's sake.



I assume he's not talking about Kid Icarus there.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup, he says Kid Kicarus and a N64 game...


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Yup, he says Kid Kicarus and a N64 game...



 

Sorry. Read it wrong.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't worry dude, it took me a while before I got it too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this selling like hotcakes so far?


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 25, 2012)

If by hotcakes you mean ''battery acid in a vending machine'' then yes.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 25, 2012)

meh, only title I want is Shinobido; FUCK start making new Tenchu's ro porting over the PS2 already.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 26, 2012)

Vita needs some damn good, system exclusive RPGs.  Then I might take a better look at that "hotcake".  Speaking of hotcakes, now I want some Bob Evans Sausage Gravy Biscuits.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Vita might be selling better if it had an FF game, MH game and KH game at launch.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 26, 2012)

That makes me wonder if Nomura will port over Versus to the Vita.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Feb 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oLxKsTajPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## M a t t h e w (Feb 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYKdatGJl3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't really get it.


----------



## Corran (Feb 26, 2012)

I haven't had one freeze yet. Kind of surprising since its still early days.

I'm about half way through Uncharted, at first I wasn't feeling it much but now its getting a lot better.
The writing and wit gets really damn good


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't really get it.



People hating on Vita, what's there to get? 

I have been enjoying Hot Shots Golf the most. Only got to chapter 3 in Uncharted. It starts off slow from what I hear but tends to pick up after half way through.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Fixed for you.


 I was talking about Zelda OoT.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*PlayStation Vita sells 1.2 million units Worldwide*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Inc, today announced that the sales of the PlayStation?Vita (PS Vita) portable entertainment system reached over 1.2 million units worldwide as of February 26, 2012. PS Vita experienced an initial burst of momentum when it launched on December 17, 2011 in Japan followed by Hong Kong, Taiwan and South Korea. Newly launched in North and Latin America, Europe and PAL territories as well as in Singapore on February 22, 2012, sales have exceeded expectations surpassing over 1.2 million units worldwide, firmly establishing PS Vita as the must-have portable entertainment device across the world. Software sales across the globe have surpassed 2.0 million units at both retail and on PlayStation?Network.
> 
> ?PS Vita was designed to deliver the ultimate portable entertainment experience, and we couldn?t be more thrilled with the reaction we?re seeing from consumers and the pace at which PS Vita is selling,? said Andrew House, President and Group CEO, Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. ?The market has responded and there is clear demand for a mobile device capable of providing a revolutionary combination of rich gaming and social connectivity within a real world context. To sustain momentum, we?re working closely with 3rd party developers and publishers to ensure the best games and franchises possible will be available on PS Vita, and our software line up for the remainder of 2012 will have something for everyone across the globe.?
> 
> ...



I wonder about the West numbers total...


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 28, 2012)

That's 600000 units sold in the entire world except Japan?

That's pretty sad Sony. Even sadder when your reaction to that is ''LOOK HOW AWESOME WE'RE DOING GUYS!''.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> That's 600000 units sold in the entire world except Japan?
> 
> That's pretty sad Sony. Even sadder when your reaction to that is ''LOOK HOW AWESOME WE'RE DOING GUYS!''.



Oh let them have their moment. 

Although, I must admit, this does reinforce my original opinion regarding everyone's doom and gloom approach to the 3DS's first six months. Remember when everyone was calling the 3DS a failure for pulling "only" 3.6 million sales in a month?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

Exceeded expectations? Then they must have had really shitty expectations. The 3DS got 3.6 million sales in a month and Nintendo said "fuck that shit" and turned it around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Exceeded expectations? Then they must have had really shitty expectations. The 3DS got 3.6 million sales in a month and Nintendo said "fuck that shit" and turned it around.


Or maybe nintendo made all of their money back in that month and decided to fuck with sony 
**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on their financial model.

1.2 million sales could be good.


I know it isn't, because they probably made 100,000,000 Vitas, but it could be good.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 28, 2012)

I seem to remember Sony being the only company that doesn't differentiate between console shipments and sales.

Which would mean that this is even sadder than I thought.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe they will make up for it in software sales.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tbh Vita needs a price drop for me to get it...and I don't mean like $20 to $40 bucks drops. It has to be around $70 to $100 bucks imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe they will make up for it in software sales.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll buy a Vita during the summer if it gets hacked by then.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

They can't drop the price, they're already selling it at a loss for five years at the current prices.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll buy a Vita during the summer if it gets hacked by then.


Grabbing the earliest version is best for that and I doubt it will be cracked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They can't drop the price, they're already selling it at a loss for five years at the current prices.


 ohh? too bad.. I guess I am not getting it.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Depends on their financial model.
> 
> 1.2 million sales could be good.
> 
> ...



It's probably good because they're making losses on each Vita sold, so the less the better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

They stand to lose more if they don't sell the ones they made though.

Like 100,000,000 times more.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay, this is just fucking hilarious:



			
				Warren Price said:
			
		

> Haha. Wow. I could not progress in Golden Abyss because I didn't have a bright enough light source. How did that make it past TRC? #Sony



For some perspective: Warren Price works now for Visceral Games, having worked on Dead Space 2. He formerly was part of Sony, having worked on God of War, and worked with Naughty Dog on Uncharted before that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

> Sales of Sony's PS Vita console got off to a "disappointing" start in the UK, it has been confirmed.
> 
> Week one Chart-Track figures reveal that Sony's new handheld device sold "around one quarter" of the number of the 185,000 PSP units shifted in the UK during its first week on sale back in September 2005.
> 
> ...





So wait a minute. PR Sony released is also counting Pre orders Vitas in it? O_o


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Typical Sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Typical Sony.


 Man it seem they are. People are debating about it in a couple of forums. Wow Can't believe they did that..lolol wow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

PS Vita, the biggest flop since NGAGE.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

The Virtual Boy is better than this thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The Virtual Boy is better than this thing.


 Not sure I'd go *that *far.


I mean, at least this one doesn't make you blind.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not sure I'd go *that *far.
> 
> 
> I mean, at least this one doesn't make you blind.



Just give it time, pal. Just give it time...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

This ain't the 3DS.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS Vita, the biggest flop since NGAGE.


It sold 1 million.

You can't make fun of vita now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I can do whatever I want.

Neo-Geo pocket sold 2 million. And nobody played that piece of junk.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Selling a third of what is considered a "failure." Yeeaaah.

And with software that locks out if it's not light enough...  Some serious dumbass developers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I truly believe Sony has a think tank that is paid to sit around and come up with ways to make the Vita worse.


And that think tank is paid more than all of the software developers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

There are burger-flippers somewhere making more than Sony is making off of the Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I wonder what innovation they'll come out with next for this baby?

A stylus requirement for certain games, but the stylus is 69.99 and causes cancer?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 28, 2012)

The PSVita locks out... Because of lack of light source?

Is this really 100% confirmed? That's really just too unreal for me to believe.... I seriously cannot believe that Sony would implement that into the Vita. If this is really true, then this is a true example of taking a few steps backwards.

Well... Too bad for Sony about the sales... The price should've been lower. Maybe to about 100$.

Edit: Nevermind... I think the whole light source issue is only for Uncharted for some reason.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

That's why I said "software."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

They should give them away for free.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 28, 2012)

Rather impressive sales given the doom and gloom prophesying.

The true test will be whether they can sustain them, or whether they'll taper off until they're nonexistent like the PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

They will fall into the gutter unless they get some decent games.


It's like making a really nice-looking luxury car and trying to sell it but it has no tires.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

>People predict gloom for 3DS
>3DS sells over 3 million in three months
>"THAT IS A FAILURE."

>People predict gloom, for PS Vita
>Sony _claims_ the Vita has sold 1.2 in three months, but actual numbers prove it's probably half that
>"Wow, pretty good numbers!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I wonder what an XBOX handheld would be like?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> >People predict gloom for 3DS
> >3DS sells over 3 million in three months
> >"THAT IS A FAILURE."
> 
> ...


 Yeah I find that funny but if I say something, I am a hater/fanboy.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2012)

Precisely how badly were people expecting the Vita to sell? Those numbers are alright but their not great. It means it sold less than 600k for it's launch in the US and Europe. Which is ok but lets be honest here.

With articles like these, 




> Sales of Sony's PS Vita console got off to a "disappointing" start in the UK, it has been confirmed.
> 
> Week one Chart-Track figures reveal that Sony's new handheld device sold "around one quarter" of the number of the 185,000 PSP units shifted in the UK during its first week on sale back in September 2005.
> 
> ...



you can't exactly say it was a true success yet. We're still in the wait and see period to see how this thing pans out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I know everyone is busy wanking off to sales figures, but I really wonder when the good games will start rolling out for both handheld devices?

It's only then that I would make any opinion on the quality or success of the handhelds. 

I mean, the Wii sold like hotcakes, but that thing is garbage.


----------



## Corran (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes everyone, let the hate flow through you


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

How is it over 3 million is atrocious, yet 1.2 million (which is a bold-faced lie according to the actual records - especially considering Sony is notorious for proclaiming their "shipped" numbers as "sales") is "alright?"

It just doesn't make sense. Biggest bunch of hypocrites in here, and that's coming from a happily self-admitted hypocrite.

Worse off is Sony saying it "exceeded expectations."


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know everyone is busy wanking off to sales figures, but I really wonder when the good games will start rolling out for both handheld devices?



The 3DS has a few good games already. I imagine it won't take the PSV more than a year to start getting good games, either. If they were sensible, they'd make sure the ports of FFX and Persona 4 were released as soon as possible. They're guaranteed to shift hundreds upon thousands of Vita's by themselves.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2012)

Corran said:


> Yes everyone, let the hate flow through you



What hate, why is anyone raging celebrating or being depressed over this. It was a mediocre launch truth be told (in fact it was pretty hard for me to even imagine it doing worse than it did) but the real fun starts now.

Console wars sure are a strange thing, i think it has less to do with how well it actually sold comparatively and more how it's percieved to have sold even when said perception isn't exactly based on anything.

I think it's the mentality of it selling over a million, even though it most probably have reached that number had it not launched during Christmas in Japan, which the 3DS didn't in a comparable time frame.

Par for course it's still lagging very badly the 3DS much in Japan, it's now for Sony to show how it plans to change that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The 3DS has a few good games already. I imagine it won't take the PSV more than a year to start getting good games, either. If they were sensible, they'd make sure the ports of FFX and Persona 4 were released as soon as possible. They're guaranteed to shift hundreds upon thousands of Vita's by themselves.


 More lies from the green team. 


3DS has like, one good game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Nah uh!

Resident Evil: Revelations and Tales of the Abyss!

That's totally two!


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Nah uh!
> 
> Resident Evil: Revelations and Tales of the Abyss!
> 
> That's totally two!



Super Mario 3D Land is a third, but let's not derail the thread with discussion of a superior console.


----------



## Corran (Feb 28, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> What hate, why is anyone raging celebrating or being depressed over this. It was a mediocre launch truth be told (in fact it was pretty hard for me to even imagine it doing worse than it did) but the real fun starts now.
> 
> Console wars sure are a strange thing, i think it has less to do with how well it actually sold comparatively and more how it's percieved to have sold even when said perception isn't exactly based on anything.
> 
> ...



I only said it because its pretty obvious the majority here hate Sony and want the Vita to fail and the 3DS to succed. Its a pretty one sided mentality because it would be best for the us and the industry if both handhelds succeded.



CrazyMoronX said:


> More lies from the green team.
> 
> 
> 3DS has like, one good game.


I think 3DS has 2 good games and 2 good remakes. I was originally more hyped for all the upcoming titles like Kid Icarus when they announced it but as time as gone on and I've used my 3ds, I can't get excited for any of those games anymore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Super Mario 3D Land is a third, but let's not derail the thread with discussion of a superior console.



You're a mod. You can change this to the Official Playstation Vita Thread And How It Is Inferior To The Nintendo 3DS.

I DEMAND IT.

And my posts have nothing to do with my WANTING the Vita to fail. It already is failing. My posts have to do with the double-standards that Vita supported by saying the 3DS is a failure at thrice the sales of what the Vita has (or rather... what Sony blatantly lied about the Vita having).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2012)

No need for the edit someone has already made a Vita version from scratch.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

@Corran , if we say anything negative "we are haters" if we try to debate anything about it "we are fanboys" so is like either way, we can't win.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> No need for the edit someone has already made a Vita version from scratch.



Can't find it.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can't find it.



Saw someone on GAF post it, there's so many Vita threads on there I have no idea where.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

One more thing I have to say, The Vita "hate" is not only here. You can easily visit like every forum and notices that..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)

What the chances of the Vita ending up like PspGO? "hmm


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it "hate" if you're stating facts?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it "hate" if you're stating facts?


 lately it is, it seem..


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can't find it.



Here it is



This reminds me of the original ps3 shocked face image.


gets me every time


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lately it is, it seem..



So just like the butthurt KH fanboys over the IGN article.

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it "hate" if you're stating facts?



Does saying it is a failure because you don't like it facts?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does saying it is a failure because you don't like it facts?



What is this hyberbole, it's not successful either, it's simply mediocre at this point and frankly way behind the 3DS. Sony's gotta now prove that the Vita can be a success.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What the chances of the Vita ending up like PspGO? "hmm


LOL, sony is acting like Go never existed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does saying it is a failure because you don't like it facts?



No, but saying it's a failure because it sold a fraction of what its competitor did in the same time frame... and its competitor was considered a failure with those numbers... that's a fact based upon other parties considering the previous notion a fact... by extension making this a fact.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> What is this hyberbole, it's not successful either, it's simply mediocre at this point and frankly way behind the 3DS. Sony's gotta now prove that the Vita can be a success.



I never said it was a success or failure, I'm just stating that people like jumping to conclusions. The same thing happened to the 3DS and will continue to happen to any new console that comes out. If people don't see instant success, it is consider a failure.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I never said you said those things.

Now _you're_ the one jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2012)

My comment was not directed to anyone specific in this thread, it's just a general comment. 

People in general, have less patience when it comes to buying new electronics. With all the technology we have, people look for more instant gratification because they expect something smaller and better to come out in a couple months.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, sony is acting like Go never existed.



Why did they even bother creating that abomination?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

The commercials for the Go were hilarious. The popular kids never bring a game system to a party. The ones that bring game systems are the nerds sitting in the corner with numerous bag of chips and a couple two-liters of Mountain Dew.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The PSVita locks out... Because of lack of light source?
> 
> Is this really 100% confirmed? That's really just too unreal for me to believe.... I seriously cannot believe that Sony would implement that into the Vita. If this is really true, then this is a true example of taking a few steps backwards.
> 
> ...


It's not true, nor is the software part true. Krory being a troll. He posted a idiot developer not knowing how to use light from a cell phone to get past the game. Or holding it up to a lamp. Or refrigerator. Or...anything with fucking light, lmao. 

Anyway enough of sales. You aren't Sony, so who gives a shit 

I really em loving most of Uncharted. The voice acting is so amazing, I honestly think it's on par with 2 and 3. Also I'd like to note the new characters are great additions. I hope to see more of them in the future. I can hope! I rented few games for Vita so I'll post reviews in here soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)

Regardless, the Go is a huge clusterfuck of fail and should never have been thought of. I wonder how much money Sony lost from releasing that shit....


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

"I found a way around an idiotic development flaw, that means it's not a flaw!"

Man, crazy is dropping to Esua levels of ridiculousness. Next thing you know, it's gamers' faults because there's too many QTEs in Asura's Wrath.

This is what happens when you let the people behind Syphon Filter develop a game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2012)

Dude. It's part of the game. He had to hold something up in the sky so he can see through it. It takes all of 10 seconds to do...you do it once in a 10 hour campaign. Please dude, stop being a troll so hard and go back to dissing on Esura. Least you're good at that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

who is that?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

A      random.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> A      random.


 It seem he is a Vita supporter and it is trying to hype it. Oh well


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm done with sony, probably forever 

everyone should join me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Hell no.

I still like my PS3, and my PSP. Waiting for Type-0 to come out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Is The PlayStation Vita Really a Sales Success?
Global sales figures for the PlayStation Vita released yesterday tell a much bigger story.*



> Yesterday, Sony released a global sales figure for the PlayStation Vita of 1.2m units, following launches in the US and Europe last week. That figure includes first-week sales in the US and Europe, 10 weeks' worth of sales in Japan, and aggregate sales from other territories like Australia, Singapore, Taiwan, Hong Kong and South Korea. That's a lot of consoles, right? That sounds like a success, and it's being treated as such by Sony and much of the media.
> 
> Hang on, though. Around this time last year we were all looking at comparable figures for the 3DS and furrowing our brows in worry. In fact, if you dig into these numbers at all, it looks like the 3DS actually sold significantly more - and it was written off as a flop across much of the games media whilst the Vita is being feted as a success. Sony is "thrilled", according to the press release; expectations have been exceeded; pundits are calling the results impressive. These are directly comparable devices that launched at very similar prices. What's behind this sudden change of attitude is a fundamental shift in the way we see the handheld gaming market. In one short year, the stakes have completely changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

lol      IGN.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

The worst thing is when IGN actually posts something significant and poses a good question or scenario... because then it will just be overlooked, particularly by the fanboys. Even with facts staring them right in the face.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

Can I ask why sales mean so much to people? You aren't Sony, so why do you care what sells more? I asked the same question when 3DS and XBOX 360 were released. Numbers mean nothing to you, at all, so why does it matter? Just play the systems and enjoy.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

IGN is making some good points recently despite their otherwise terrible record.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 29, 2012)

It's also crazy when people start speculating that smartphones are killing handheld gaming.

News flash, smartphones are still expensive and not everybody pays money just to play games on one. Most people don't buy expensive smartphones for their kids, they buy (3)DSes and PSPs because their kids don't need that extra functionality in exchange for a costly monthly bill.

The biggest blow to handheld gaming is tablets and multimedia devices like the iPod Touch. Those devices still get access to the app stores without the pricey wireless plan. Mobile gaming is changing, and traditional publishers don't know what to do.

The 3DS and Vita is still trying charge a premium on games that app stores don't have to follow. Nintendo has only managed to succeed by driving down the 3DS's price to gain back a huge audience and also launching/advertising more games coming for the system.

Sony has done many things right, but so many things wrong with the Vita. 

It provides apps and multitasking in a gaming device, but it stifles itself with pricey memory cards and limited storage.

It's got a digital store, but the pricing for it's content is too high.

For $250 (plus pricey memory and games)the intended audience is reduced to the tech savvy and people with excess cash. The kind of market that's fairly small and moves on the next best thing that comes up, and also the kind market that is more likely to hack the device.

Outside of a price drop or a super powerful killer-app (Call of Duty for ex.), the Vita is more likely to gain little support than what it will lose in the coming years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> The worst thing is when IGN actually posts something significant and poses a good question or scenario... because then it will just be overlooked, particularly by the fanboys. Even with facts staring them right in the face.


 


crazymtf said:


> Can I ask why sales mean so much to people? You aren't Sony, so why do you care what sells more? I asked the same question when 3DS and XBOX 360 were released. Numbers mean nothing to you, at all, so why does it matter? Just play the systems and enjoy.


I've often contemplated this quesstion myself.

People have this raging hard-on for game sales, console sales, and everything having to do with Japan. It's sickening, almost.

It's the same with PPV sales and the UFC on Sherdog. Fucking kids there go apeshit for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Can I ask why sales mean so much to people? You aren't Sony, so why do you care what sells more? I asked the same question when 3DS and XBOX 360 were released. Numbers mean nothing to you, at all, so why does it matter? Just play the systems and enjoy.


 I agree, that is the way that everybody should go about it but because those previous consoles/handheld didn't get a pass, Vita is not getting one neither.. My problem is  the way Sony is spinning the whole Vita situation. Vita looks sexy, first time I am interesting in a Sony handheld and I am probably going to get it down the road..


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

See that's the problem. It shouldn't have been a problem or a subject really brought up all that much by gamers. Sales does not mean good product. It means a popular product. N64 is held as one of the best system of all time yet PS1 outsold it 4 to 1. So really quality does not mean much. 

PSP sold fairly well in the end, I still think it's a piece of garbage. Wii outsold PS3 and XBOX 360 combined, yet I play my XBOX 360 and PS3 way more. 

So sales really shouldn't mean shit. PS Vita so far has been a quality handheld. I'm glad Sony learned from their mistakes. And hope to see some good games come out for it. Right now I'm pleased with what I got and in the near future (Gravity Rush, Unit 13)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, I learned that sales didn't amount to jack shit when I saw that the Wii is the most successful console.

I mean, it has no games.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> See that's the problem. It shouldn't have been a problem or a subject really brought up all that much by gamers. Sales does not mean good product. It means a popular product. N64 is held as one of the best system of all time yet PS1 outsold it 4 to 1. So really quality does not mean much.
> 
> PSP sold fairly well in the end, I still think it's a piece of garbage. Wii outsold PS3 and XBOX 360 combined, yet I play my XBOX 360 and PS3 way more.
> 
> So sales really shouldn't mean shit. PS Vita so far has been a quality handheld. I'm glad Sony learned from their mistakes. And hope to see some good games come out for it. Right now I'm pleased with what I got and in the near future (Gravity Rush, Unit 13)



Sales mean support. Support in the form of 3rd-parties' games, accessories, other users, etc. Nobody is saying that the Vita has to be a massive success, but enough of one to keep it alive by reasonable standards.

The PSP was fairly successful in Japan which meant companies offered different services for the device, games were continuously made for it. Sony and other provided a variety of accessories for device, the kind of stuff you actually had import in order to buy them.

The last thing we want is a situation where 3rd-parties don't really support the Vita in the West, and Sony barely supports it by only selling the device and the occasional firmware update for piracy. 

We don't want to see people abandoning their Vitas in 1 or 2 years, especially making it hard to find a Vita user who has the same game as someone else.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

According to CMX logic, nothing has any games.

So what in the world are we playing...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

That isn't true.

The PS3 has games--sure only, like, 4 of them, but it has games.

Xbox has a couple games, too.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Sales mean support. Support in the form of 3rd-parties' games, accessories, other users, etc. Nobody is saying that the Vita has to be a massive success, but enough of one to keep it alive by reasonable standards.
> 
> The PSP was fairly successful in Japan which meant companies offered different services for the device, games were continuously made for it. Sony and other provided a variety of accessories for device, the kind of stuff you actually had import in order to buy them.
> 
> ...



Yes, but you are missing two important factors. 

It just released. And it's not near Christmas yet. The Holidays is where the systems count the most. It'll show this Christmas if the Vita has enough love. Again I'm not expecting 3DS numbers, Nintendo has handhelds locked down. But it should do fairly well come december/January of this year. Just like any other systems. 

First numbers don't really mean shit. It's how it does during Holidays as always. So people with the "Doom" shit is pathic. I dunno how many times I defended 360 when it first came out. Don't know how many times I said 3DS needs a couple of months to pick up the sales. And people bitch and bitch then it sells decent enough, has a fanbase, and people still bitch one system doesn't sell as much. 

If the system is selling enough that you see games announced at E3 and Pax and so on, then you shouldn't give a darn what system sells more.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That isn't true.
> 
> The PS3 has games--sure only, like, 4 of them, but it has games.
> 
> Xbox has a couple games, too.



Your missing  crucial two words in that post. games _I like_. Your personal preference doesn't determine whether a console has games or not (nothing does really unless the console actually doesn't have any games).

So you should probably stop stating your opinions as facts, we know their opinion but that doesn't really mean you should continue stating them as such.



crazymtf said:


> Yes, but you are missing two important factors.
> 
> It just released. And it's not near Christmas yet. The Holidays is where the systems count the most. It'll show this Christmas if the Vita has enough love. Again I'm not expecting 3DS numbers, Nintendo has handhelds locked down. But it should do fairly well come december/January of this year. Just like any other systems.
> 
> ...


True but if there's a significant amount it means the amount and quality of those games will be greatly diminshed. N64 was awesome for those that bought it even if they never got a PS1 but that's because of Nintendo's support, had it been more popular do you think it would have gotten better 3rd party games most probably. obviously there's a point where sales don't and matter matter as well as certain instance but their are points where significant difference in sales do matter especially in regards to the Sony in which most of it's popular support comes from 3rd parties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

My opinion is the only basis I have for purchasing consoles and handheld devices.


Therefor: shit has no games.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Your missing  crucial two words in that post. games _I like_. Your personal preference doesn't determine whether a console has games or not (nothing does really unless the console actually doesn't have any games).
> 
> So you should probably stop stating your opinions as facts, we know their opinion but that doesn't really mean you should continue stating them as such.
> 
> ...



I don't think so. Wii is easily the most popular system this gen and it didn't get tons of third party support. unless you count all the horrible party games but in reality a lot of companies didn't even waste their time creating great games for it. Yet PS3 and XBOX 360 kept getting amazing games and their numbers were only half compared to wii if not more. 

I'd argue that Sony's brand has changed. On PS2, yet the most popular support was third party. But this gen PS3 really Sony has given far better support. Actually three series from Sony have been my fave series this generation. Same can happen to vita if they really push for it.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> See that's the problem. It shouldn't have been a problem or a subject really brought up all that much by gamers. Sales does not mean good product. It means a popular product. N64 is held as one of the best system of all time yet PS1 outsold it 4 to 1. So really quality does not mean much.
> 
> PSP sold fairly well in the end, I still think it's a piece of garbage. Wii outsold PS3 and XBOX 360 combined, yet I play my XBOX 360 and PS3 way more.
> 
> So sales really shouldn't mean shit. PS Vita so far has been a quality handheld. I'm glad Sony learned from their mistakes. And hope to see some good games come out for it. Right now I'm pleased with what I got and in the near future (Gravity Rush, Unit 13)



PS1 was better than N64 wuuuut?

That isn't even opinion, that's fact.

Same with PS2. 

Dat old Sony generation.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

Numbers don't mean shit, just look at CoD. I could say the same for Mario if I didn't grow up with him. But I'm biased. But I get more enjoyment out of Mario than CoD, so whatever.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I don't think so. Wii is easily the most popular system this gen and it didn't get tons of third party support. unless you count all the horrible party games but in reality a lot of companies didn't even waste their time creating great games for it. Yet PS3 and XBOX 360 kept getting amazing games and their numbers were only half compared to wii if not more.
> 
> I'd argue that Sony's brand has changed. On PS2, yet the most popular support was third party. But this gen PS3 really Sony has given far better support. Actually three series from Sony have been my fave series this generation. Same can happen to vita if they really push for it.



The wii's problems are Nintendo's own problems that doesn't change the fact that if PS3 or Xbox continued to sell significantly worse than the other, 3rd party exclusives wouldn't happen in siginificant amounts or with AAA games though in this console gen practically every 3rd party game not made on the wii was multi plat, it doesn't change the fact that several of the PS2's own 3rd party exclusives were made multiplat this gen which would have been less likely had the PS3 dominated like the PS2.

However multiplat between the 3DS and the Vita seems less likely as shown by the lack of released and anounced multiplat games. This means the system with a signifcant amount of sales with inevitably get the lionshare of 3rd party support and probably more so than in the DS era as unlike the DS there are a lot fewer genres that can't be produced on the 3DS without significant dumbing down which was the niche the PSP got most of it's 3rd party support from. There's already been rumours of Japanese devs dropping support of the Vita and considering it's known release schedule despite it's sales those rumours will continue, and thats why these sales matter.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, but you are missing two important factors.
> 
> It just released. And it's not near Christmas yet. The Holidays is where the systems count the most. It'll show this Christmas if the Vita has enough love. Again I'm not expecting 3DS numbers, Nintendo has handhelds locked down. But it should do fairly well come december/January of this year. Just like any other systems.
> 
> ...


I don't care about sales for this week or the next, and I don't care about holiday sales either, I care when those numbers are all combined. Again I also said the Vita doesn't have to be massively successful, just successful enough.

I'm talking about long-term sales, the kind of long-term sales that determines if 3rd-party developers will still be making games for Vita after the 1st or 2nd year. I'm also speaking of Sony's past mistakes that it has made with the PSP, and the mistakes that could potentially derail the Vita as well.

Do I want the Vita to succeed? Sure I do, but I want it to succeed and thrive for the right reasons. The device shouldn't die out from the idea that smartphone gaming killed it, it should live or die based on the kind of decisions Sony made to support it.

The PSP died because of a shitty format for bad loading times, crippled and pointless movie studio support, and battery drain. The PSP also died due to games only selling in Japan, bad advertisements, firmware updates that stopped adding functionality in exchange for piracy protection.

The PSP only sold to a small group demographic of tech-savvy users that knew how to hack it.The DS never has this problem because it was used by a wide range of people, so even though the DS had piracy it was still too large of a user-base to severely disrupt software and hardware sales.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> PS1 was better than N64 wuuuut?
> 
> That isn't even opinion, that's fact.
> 
> ...



I was stating what people enjoyed. TBH I probably played my PS1 and N64 about the same. I didn't care for a lot on either system though. It was the PS2 where Sony shined.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I had an n64 once upon a time. We sold the thing pretty quickly after we played Ogre Battle 64.

PS1 was the shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 29, 2012)

Sony will always have a place in my heart due to PS1 and PS2..

Hell, if the vita/sony hate in this thread continues, I'm gonna make a "leave Sony alone!" Video..tears and snot included..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Sony will always have a place in my heart due to PS1 and PS2..
> 
> Hell, if the vita/sony hate in this thread continues, I'm gonna make a "leave Sony alone!" Video..tears and snot included..



You better.
Sony sucks none of the games they have made lasted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Sony needs to grow up.

And make kiddie games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't have handheld loyalty like you guys, I just want to play good games, which is something both handhelds currently don't have (not interested in spending 200 bucks on rehashed mario and zelda games and the vita has yet to be worth it's price.)

eh, I researched the PSV gaming lineup for this year and they seem to eventually  have a much stronger library of games atleast in my opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

My First Vita review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFCPfnlrEic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 29, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't have handheld loyalty like you guys, I just want to play good games, which is something both handhelds currently don't have (not interested in spending 200 bucks on rehashed mario and zelda games and the vita has yet to be worth it's price.)
> 
> eh, I researched the PSV gaming lineup for this year and they seem to eventually  have a much stronger library of games atleast in my opinion.




This. Though I'm not getting a 3DS since I'm not huge fan of 3d...So my only option is the  VITA! But I'm looking for Sony to at least drop the prices of memory cards, or provide some sort of bundle w/memory card.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> This. Though I'm not getting a 3DS since *I'm not huge fan of 3d*...So my only option is the  VITA! But I'm looking for Sony to at least drop the prices of memory cards, or provide some sort of bundle w/memory card.



Then turn the 3d off.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

Vita will be good once it gets Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Monster Hunter and Resident Evil, but since all those franchises are on a roll with Nintendo right now, I doubt we'll see any of them on the Vita for a while.

Nintendo pretty much stole Monster Hunter out from under Sony's feet, the only franchise that kept the PSP relevant in Japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Sony to hold web broadcast for unannounced Vita games on March 9th*



> Sony is promising information on unannounced PlayStation Vita titles during a web broadcast that it will hold on March 9. The broadcast is titled "Welcome! PlayStation Vita Game Heaven."
> 
> According to Sony's announcement, the broadcast will include information about unannounced Vita titles, upcoming releases, and Vita services, as well as new information about in-release titles. The broadcast will feature presentations from game creators themselves.
> 
> ...





So a Sony Direct?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Sony should do what Nintendo does and just paint the Vita different colors and bundle it with every single game that exists.

Their sales would go way, way up.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sony should do what Nintendo does and just paint the Vita different colors and bundle it with every single game that exists.
> 
> Their sales would go way, way up.



They did that like crazy with the PSP, so it'll happen eventually. I guess they're not doing it yet until they get some big name releases on the console.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Why wait? They can just release a saved copy of some old PSX PSN and put out, say, a Suikoden II bundle.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

They should put out a Monster Hunter bundle. Those always sold like hotcakes in the PSP days.

Oh wait.

:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

OH SNAP!

You went there.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

YEAH BOI I'M SO HARDCORE


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 1, 2012)

*How Fast Are Vita Memory Cards?*
Do premium prices mean best performance?



			
				 Digital Foundry said:
			
		

> PlayStation Vita has swiftly established itself as the premier platform for the most technologically advanced mobile games, boasting a simply superb hardware spec, a beautiful screen and an excellent array of input controls. The only thing that disappoints is Sony's historical annoyance in insisting upon proprietary memory cards in an environment where almost everyone else seems to get by just fine using SD cards and their micro equivalents. This article asks if they are needed, and whether the big price premium translates into a better experience for the gamer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Sony, you never cease to amaze.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course proprietary memory cards aren't needed. Sony just wants to be different like Nintendo, though they're doing it wrong. They should be innovating, not pissing people off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

They are being retarded and ruining any potential for their next-gen handheld device.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe they'll have smartened up a bit by the time the second gen Vitas come out... or not.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

They were pretty open about using proprietary cards to combat piracy, so I wouldn't expect them to replace them with SD cards any time soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

"Combat Piracy" 


Suuuuuure, Sony.


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then turn the 3d off.



Sure, one could do that. But why would one pay for a handheld only to always turn its main feature off?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

That's exactly why I didn't get a Wii.

Fucking motion controls.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Sure, one could do that. But why would one pay for a handheld only to always turn its main feature off?



If you bought a 3DS soley for its 3D, you should never have bought it in the first place. That's like buying a Vita for its touch-arse and not the fact that it's the successor to the PSP and will have similar, yet more technically advanced, games on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Why did people buy the 3DS?

The epic library of games?
The incredibly advanced graphics?
The stellar battery life?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why did people buy the 3DS?
> 
> The epic library of games?
> The incredibly advanced graphics?
> The stellar battery life?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nt3f0u7IkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Of course proprietary memory cards aren't needed. Sony just wants to be different like Nintendo, though they're doing it wrong. They should be innovating, not pissing people off.



It's why I question the PSV succeeding in the long-term. People say it's smartphone gaming that will kill it, but doesn't understand it's potential failure could be because of Sony's decisions that will decide if the handheld sell well enough.

I want a PSVita, but pricing (system, games, and memory storage) and how quickly it could fall is what's holding me back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully the price of the Vita'll go down soon.

With all this bullshit Sony is putting up with it, it's too much of an hassle to buy right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

It would be funny if they dropped the Vita price but raised the prices on the SD cards by the same amount.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoron you troll.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be funny if they dropped the Vita price but raised the prices on the SD cards by the same amount.



It's pretty obvious that was the catch in regards to the vita's $250, oh yeah this shit is $250, but there's a practically mandatory memory card you have to buy that overpriced like fuck. We just thought having the handheld "priced" at $250 looked nicer....


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why did people buy the 3DS?
> 
> The epic library of games?
> The incredibly advanced graphics?
> The stellar battery life?



I bought it because they showed that epic reel of the various games in development for it and I was sold. So I kinda did buy it for the epic library of games, even if only half a dozen of those games have come out so far (how many people already own seven games for it like me, I wonder?).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> If you bought a 3DS soley for its 3D, you should never have bought it in the first place. That's like buying a Vita for its touch-arse and not the fact that it's the successor to the PSP and will have similar, yet more technically advanced, games on it.



The 3DS has a variety of games that differ significantly compared to the 3DS. Using the predecessors library isn't really a great way to judge its successor's library.

That being said, I am skeptical of the Vita for that same reason, and I was skeptical about the 3DS'. I'm waiting for more titles to show up on the Vita before I go out and buy it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Only game I am interested in on the Vita right now is Gravity Rush. Next week's announcement better be worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Only game I'm interested in for the 3DS doesn't exist yet (Bravely Default).


I don't mind waiting. And, while I wait, the price goes down.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope if there's a revision of the Vita it will have an INTERNAL memory, not forcing you to shell out overpriced cards for every single game to come out for the system. Then maybe i'll consider buting it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably won't happen.

If anything they'll make more of them. And they'll be more expensive.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

Biggest case of money grubbing i have ever seen smh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

But sony cares for us! don't they???


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course they do!!  



They want to help ease the physical burden of carrying all that money. 



Quality and honesty be damned


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But sony cares for us! don't they???



You think to much of them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Sony loves us just like Comcast loves us.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

All of this is why i prefer microsoft, they arent much better but they certainly arent this bad. 

Though if the no used games thing comes to fruition then i will join the PC gaming master race


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Call me ignorant but what is this PS Vita? Is it the next PSP? Can I play my psp games in it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Call me ignorant but what is this PS Vita? Is it the next PSP? Can I play my psp games in it?


Well, yes and no.


Yes, it's the next gen PSP. Yes you can play PSP games on it.



But, no, you cannot play *your* PSP games on it.


You have to repurchase them.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

Basically save your money and dont get it. 


Because the biggest mistake you are gonna make is look at it and say oh wow its only 250?!


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the next gen PSP. Yes you can play PSP games on it.
> ...



Unless they were bought through PSN.
The irony is that the Vita is more backward compatible to the marketing abomination that was the PSP GO than it is to the actual PSP. Lets also forget the memory cards you have to play those games on are slow as fuck which is ironic considering they ditched the UMD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a very sad story when you think about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I bought it because they showed that epic reel of the various games in development for it and I was sold. So I kinda did buy it for the epic library of games, even if only half a dozen of those games have come out so far (how many people already own seven games for it like me, I wonder?).



I think I have seven or more. 

Devil Survivor: Overclocked
OoT 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
Starfox 64 3D
Resident Evil: Revelations
Tales of the Abyss 3DS

Yup.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think I have seven or more.
> 
> *Devil Survivor: Overclocked*
> OoT 3D
> ...





I just have...

Resident Evil: Revelations
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Super Street Fighter IV 3D
Samurai Warrior Chronicles
Tom Clancy's Shadow Wars

I'd totally get Tales of the Abyss if I could ever find it and I'd be all over Overclocked if they ever released it over here.

/offtopic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder if Vita will have and cool ports like the 3DS. \


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2012)

what a fking shame, what am I supposed to do with all my umd's then?  I sold my psp a while ago.
Guess ebay will be my best option, will be luky if games can be sold for 10 bucks each.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Just wait until the Vita gets hacked and download them all for free somewheres.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Lets also forget the memory cards you have to play those games on are slow as fuck which is ironic considering they ditched the UMD.



Playing off the mem card of the psp is fast.
Vita cards are slow?
Hey now that you mention it how often do nintendo games have loading times?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2012)

Vita cards are actually cartridges, not memory cards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Vita cards are actually cartridges, not memory cards.



Isn't that what a cartridge is essentially nowdays?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2012)

Slow? I haven't had any loading problems in any game yet...


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 2, 2012)

Although me and plenty others have figure this out, Gamespot has made an article out of it...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Although me and plenty others have figure this out, Gamespot has made an article out of it...



So Uncharted is 3.2GB in size? Well, that's annoying. I don't think I'll be buying Vita games from the Playstation Store if I'll be lucky to fit five games on a 16GB card that costs almost as much as a whole game itself. I'll just put PSP games on the card, I think.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Free Motorstorm RC download tomorrow, take it or leave it.

Source


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I will leave it.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 5, 2012)

And I'll take it!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2012)

Taking it! Heard it was tons of fun too.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 5, 2012)

The only confusion is whether one _must _download it using a Vita. Only the Vita version of MRC is free, and some are wondering if they can download the free Vita version off the PSN via PS3. But we'll see in less then 24 hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

You must purchase a download plan first.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You must purchase a download plan first.



Only 599 US dollars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

But that 599 gets you 15gb of downloads! 


Every GB after that is sold at a discounted rate of 129.99.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Is game up yet? I don't see it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Play.com leaks Gran Theft Auto: Vice City Nights, Monster Hunter for Vita*

Play.com has leaked four huge new titles for PlayStation Vita: Monster Hunter Portable 3, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Nights, Tales Of Innocence R and Final Fantasy Type-0 HD.


Although the other games have been taken down, you can still see Monster Hunter Portable 3 page on the Play.com site.

Sony is hosting a PlayStation Vita web broadcast on Friday, March 9 at 20:00 JST, which we presume was going to reveal these and possibly other games.

Massive news for Vita if this news is true.

Here's all we know so far


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd has been known to be coming to the Vita months before it was released. It's the only reason I considered getting the Vita, because it'd be nice to play Portable 3rd with two analog sticks. But I don't really care about it now, I'm not getting the Vita for one game. I still have to play it more on my PSP.

Also, we probably won't even get Portable 3rd localized, just like how it wasn't localized for the PSP.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol gaming media, GTA leak is wrong, that's simply trolling from 4 Chan.

In other news unless the Vita games announcement gathers massive amounts of system selling hype  Vita goes below 10k next week.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Lol gaming media, GTA leak is wrong, that's simply trolling from 4 Chan.
> 
> In other news unless the Vita games announcement gathers massive amounts of system selling hype  Vita goes below 10k next week.


 saw the numbers
10,023 this week...23 units over..


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

GTA would be nice. Can't wait for monster hunter. Final Fantasy HD is aesome cause I'd like to see it just come out for Vita. Don't care for Tales really.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Don't care for Tales really.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

? Only tales I actually liked was Vasperia. I'ma try Grace out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

You should get Abyss on the 3DS, it's lauded as one of the best Tales games in the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

People should stop supporting Tales games. Seriously for our own sake...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You should get Abyss on the 3DS, it's lauded as one of the best Tales games in the series.



Thought TOA was ok. I'll get it on 3DS a few months later, hopefully cheap.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a limited print.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Abyss is grossly overrated.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

You're grossly overrated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Your face is gross.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

On a more serious note

Monster Hunter on Vita

Maybe the game will have a story and characters you can connect to .


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Your face is gross.



That's not nice. 



Formation Y said:


> On a more serious note
> 
> Monster Hunter on Vita
> 
> Maybe the game will have a story and characters you can connect to .



It's an updated PSP game that makes use of the second analog stick, so nothing else is different.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> On a more serious note
> 
> Monster Hunter on Vita
> 
> Maybe the game will have a story and characters you can connect to .


But can you actually play this one?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But can you actually play this one?



I wouldn't even mess with Monster Hunter because it  has no story. No rich background just mindless hunting . 


Monster Hunter got Dragons so maybe the non-story might make up for it .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes mindless hunting can be good--but only if it is actually playable. I can't imagine "enjoying" a game that gives you carpal tunnel syndrome on purpose.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

If monster hunter has online I'm soooo happy. I love monster hunter but the PSP limited my online 

Oh and Tales is limited? Owellz guess I'll pass on it or rent it later.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> People should stop supporting Tales games. Seriously for our own sake...



Not till it gets FF syndrome.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Shinodibo review! - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moOWmYIzIHM&lc=fDG-kPU6rCqmwUYCY5hXMe5qDlLfAhZ27kKkV6jgUcw&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Portable 3rd won't have online added to it just because it's been ported to the Vita.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the original version, tri, did. So guess we will see, especially with Vita having kickass online unlike...PSP!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 7, 2012)

Loving Unit 13, MLB 12, and Motorstorm RC!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Motorstorm is pretty dope! Wanna rent Unit 13 soon. Oh and can I mention that Dynasty Warriors is not bad? I mean honestly it's decent, quick, and fun. Also those graphics...look better then 6-7 hahahaha.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey I ve got a question for you PS3 Fanatics.

So I have this other account of U.S. nature that I used to purchase a deadpool avatar. I tried to put it on my country account but I couldnt. At first I thought it was because my country's store didnt had that image specifically but now it does and I am still unable to use it in my other account.

So PSN it's not as cool as xbox then? In xbox you can share the gamerpics that you have purchased on the console but ps3 it's BS. >


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure. My friend and I switch each others accounts all the time incase she buys something or I do then we download it on our own console


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sony hyped the Sony direct in Japan and didn't delivery... Vita in Japan is dead imo for now.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 9, 2012)

Sub 10k next week confirmed. Seriously though this thing is almost certainly getting a price cut in the near future. Unless Sony just gives or has several megatons to be released under it's belt (unlikely and even then I don't it would sell particularily well) then a price cut is all but assured.

The irony is even if it was the same price as the 3DSor even lower the 3DS  would still probably beat it in Japan due to it's apparant lack of popular 3rd party games.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well the original version, tri, did. So guess we will see, especially with Vita having kickass online unlike...PSP!



Portable 3rd isn't based off of Tri. It's the next game in the Portable line-up. Monster Hunter 3G is based off of Tri. Portable 3rd just has many monsters from Tri in it. Also, Tri was on the Wii. The only way for people to play together _was_ online play. With the PSP, and subsequently the PSVita, you could just go hang out with your friends and play via local wireless. Monster Hunter is obnoxiously popular over in Japan, and it's quite common to meet up just to play games together. It isn't like that in America, though. The only way Americans can effectively play together is online. That's why Capcom has said that Monster Hunter _needs_ online in the west, or else it will fail. There have been rumors of an online mode being added to MH3G when it gets localized over here, but we'll have to wait and see.

Portable 3rd on the Vita is just a way to show off the second analog stick so you don't need to claw anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think they'll price cut.


I think I see what Sony is doing.


I think they will raise the price.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 9, 2012)

Phantasy Star Online for the Vita announced. Gotta get one now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Requires 3G.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Requires 3G.


 actually, you are not wrong.. it is an online only game and with no offline mode. Confirmed like a couple of hours ago and I think I saw that you need to pay for a fee to play online..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Pay the fee for PO service, but pay the required 3G fee on top of it.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 9, 2012)

It will be worth it. PSO is too much fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

The 3G Vita.

The 3G plan with AT&T for the Vita.


They will block your wi-fi.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 9, 2012)

how's the paper weight doing?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> how's the paper weight doing?



Honestly I play it more then my PS3/Wii/3DS  I play it like a hour or two a day before heading to bed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm guessing this is a no go for sure now?


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The 3G Vita.
> 
> The 3G plan with AT&T for the Vita.
> 
> ...



Then people will "jailbreak" their Vita and turn use the 3G plan to enable Internet tethering. :rolleyes


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Not sure. My friend and I switch each others accounts all the time incase she buys something or I do then we download it on our own console



I am contacting costumer support : Bastard PSN, that's why I only buy stuff from the marketplace of xbox. They dont do this kind of BS.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> It will be worth it. PSO is too much fun.



No              .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm waiting for the release of the next Vita game that breaks your handheld or something.

Surely Sony has more tricks up their sleeve to sabotage their company.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

This just in: Sony selling 32 GB memory stick for $50, but it will brick your system if you don't buy and install 5 Vita games within an hour of purchasing it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha you are trolling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This just in: Sony selling 32 GB memory stick for $50, but it will brick your system if you don't buy and install 5 Vita games within an hour of purchasing it.


 A whole hour? 


That's very generous.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

What can I say, Sony loves to pamper its customers.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 12, 2012)

Sony's attitude with the Vita has been rather underhanded... the required memory cards and then the "oh hay guys get a free game if you buy the 3g version plus a month of 3g free" turns out you have to buy a month of 3g first to get that free month and the game and not only that but you can only get the game after the paid free month is over.

Stay classy Sony.


----------



## Corran (Mar 12, 2012)

Lumines can be very addictive and I lost about an hour to one game of it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2012)

Dynasty Warriors next is decent. That's...a surprise.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 13, 2012)

PSO2 on Vita



Graphics are PSP status at the moment, but that's probably for stability in testing. The team said it is 10% complete and is scheduled to come out 2013.

Touch screen hotkeys and chat window!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh boy, a port!


You haven't made it big until you've ported at least a dozen games--just ask Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh boy, a port!
> 
> 
> You haven't made it big until you've ported at least a dozen games--just ask Nintendo.



Ports for you, ports for me, ports are what I love to see!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Ports of ports is where it's at; new games are shit and new ports are crap.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

I love ports, you love ports, love them more than cocaine snorts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Dude that's just wrong.


Like your mom in a thong.


But I could play ports of ports that were ported from ports all day long!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

You think your quick?

Let me show you a trick.

Playing ports of ports will shrink your dick.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww, how cute... You guys can rhyme!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not playing rhymes.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

Ports ports ports ports ports ports ports

Sorry guys, I couldn't think of anything original.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2012)

So I heard you liek ports.

... I don't have a crossover meme pic for that yet ;-;


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ports for you, ports for me, ports are what I love to see!





CrazyMoronX said:


> Ports of ports is where it's at; new games are shit and new ports are crap.





Gnome said:


> I love ports, you love ports, love them more than cocaine snorts.





Gnome said:


> You think your quick?
> 
> Let me show you a trick.
> 
> Playing ports of ports will shrink your dick.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Dude that's just wrong.
> 
> 
> Like your mom in a thong.
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ports ports ports ports ports ports ports
> 
> Sorry guys, I couldn't think of anything original.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard that PSVITA is Sony's greatest product yet. Some friend of mine also told me that you can have Wi-Fi anywhere with PSVITA. But I don't think that's true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I heard that PSVITA is Sony's greatest product yet. Some friend of mine also told me that you can have Wi-Fi anywhere with PSVITA. But I don't think that's true.



Hello adbot how are you today?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I heard that PSVITA is Sony's greatest product yet. Some friend of mine also told me that you can have Wi-Fi anywhere with PSVITA. But I don't think that's true.



Shoot your friend in the face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Vita is the most powerful handheld ever made.



But it's also a giant failure.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hello adbot how are you today?



Lol, I wasn't trying to advertise in any way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2012)

you all funny!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Lol, I wasn't trying to advertise in any way.



You should buy Nintendo products they are really well made and are much cheaper than sony products.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2012)

And they don't force you to buy expensive memory cards to play a game.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And they don't force you to buy expensive memory cards to play a game.



And they don't force you to re-purchase DS games you already own


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man, that "PS Vita Game Heaven" thing backfired horribly, instead of reassuring Vita owners that the future of the console is healthy and convincing new potential customers to get it, it had the exact opposite effect!

Seem the Japanese are furious with that "event", if you ask me it will negatively affect sales instead of attempting to increase them, makes you wonder what the heck was Sony thinking!?

When your biggest announcement is a 10% done PC port of a 2012 game that will come out in 2013 you know they have literally nothing big in the pipeline for this year.

As every week passes i'm getting more and more convinced that nothing will "save" the vita for the entirety of 2012, is like Sony wants this thing to fail on purpose.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 13, 2012)

Vita game heaven.... It was so bad it was downright hilarious, it wasn't even an "event" just a bunch video's posted up on youtube and some had even been posted up hours before the "events" scheduled time. Combined with the announcement(s), I can completely understand why people were pissed. It could not have gone worse even if Sony tried.

Seems their going to continue the idea and name lol, not that anyone really cares anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

It's like I've been saying (and suggesting): I really do think that Sony is trying to short their company and make billions that way.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You should buy Nintendo products they are really well made and are much cheaper than sony products.



I have this insatiable urge to believe everything you say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sony Direct or whatever the name of that was = fiasco.  I read Japanese people comments, they are furious..


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 14, 2012)

Phantasty Star Online 2
Super Robot Wars
Persona 4
Legend of Heroes Zero no Kiseki
Gundam Mosou
MGS HD edition
Inafune project discovery


Really.   Vita, stop playing around, surely you have to have some surprise releases coming out now.  That's no where near enough.


----------



## Blatman (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a vita and I think it's great. The thing that's not helping it is titles though. Because 3ds is cheaper and more sturdy it will always be preferred to be given to snot nosed kids who haven't learned the value of money yet. Also realease titles are really well polished and give me hope. There coming soon list(bar P4 and FFX) give me no hope at all . Have Nintendo got monster hunter on exclusive now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Blatman said:


> I have a vita and I think it's great. The thing that's not helping it is titles though. Because 3ds is cheaper and more sturdy it will always be preferred to be given to snot nosed kids who haven't learned the value of money yet. Also realease titles are really well polished and give me hope. There coming soon list(bar P4 and FFX) give me no hope at all . *Have Nintendo got monster hunter on exclusive now?*


 We don't know but a lot of people believe Nintendo money hat the series from Sony.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm expecting a timed release until MonHun 4 is out and done selling, though Sony may manage to get one before then if they scratch Capcoms back enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2012)

They'll just make an HD remake of Freedom Unite on the Vita with dual analog stick support.

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Sony can still win me if they score the following Vita games:

Final Fantasy Tactics 2
Tactic Ogre 2
Ogre Battle XIICMIX whatever
Star Ocean V
Castlevania: Something Fucking Awesome Concerto
Disgaea Action-RPG


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2012)

My new review on Dynasty Warriors Next - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzExvsWO-Ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blatman (Mar 14, 2012)

Would absoleutely love a disgaea title. Living in England though I'm not sure if I'd ever be able to go to retailers and buy it  guess it depends on how it sells. The Vita is going steady in Europe and America from what I understood. Psp sales have also picked up at my store(computer exchange) guessing that's probs a euro thing though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

I want a different Disgaea game. 

Shit has gotten stale.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Yasuri (Mar 15, 2012)

Three Sandisk 32GB cards for one Sony 32GB card?  Yeah, looking for memory at an alternate dealer along with their sales would be better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


>


Yeah, Sony is definitely shorting their own company.

I can just see them now, rolling in giant stacks of money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2012)

lol I'm sure I can get memory with large space for a much cheaper price


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

I can buy memories. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

With... alcohol!


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Mar 19, 2012)

Both my nephews got the vita so I got to try it out for a minute. Uncharted graphics where a little underwhelming but that's probably because I had very high expectations for them unlike the 3ds where I thought it would be a minor improvement.

Overall my biggest complaint about the system itself are the buttons. How the fuck am I supposed to touch those tiny huggers without mashing all of them? Their smaller than the psp which where already small to begin with and my hands are as girly and dainty as they come and their still to small! Ridiculous...

Lemme know when this thing is fully hacked so I can buy, buy, buy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Small buttons? 

I got small fingers, but they're manly (meaning arthritic) and I can't manipulate small stuffs that good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, this thread is almost as dead as the product, atleast Nintendo fans are dedicated even during the dark hours.

are their any happy owners out there? 
what are the strengths and flaws of the handheld?
what are the best games to buy currently?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

I play mine almost every night. Right now going through Unit 13, lots of fun. I'd say the best game is Uncharted, had the most fun with it. 

Flaws I'd say are the back touch screen, not a fan of it. Thankfully not to many games use it much. Other flaw? I guess not to many games in the near future but then again I think there are plenty to play now. 

I own Unit 13, Uncharted, Marvel vs Capcom, and Luminus. All really fun. 

I play it more then my 3DS  Not that 3DS is bad in any way. I just have more fun with the vita. 

And this is coming from me, who fucking hates the PSP and think it's one of the worst systems ever created. I love the PS Vita design and most of the good games are def good. Gravity Rush would be the next big game I really wanna play. And I hear E3 we will get quite a few new titles shown so I'm ready


----------



## lathia (Apr 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


>



Inb4,

Vita = $350 (no region lock)
3DS = $408 (same value, must get another 3DS) mind you, it's a bit more counting currency exchange. 

Continue!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I play mine almost every night. Right now going through Unit 13, lots of fun. I'd say the best game is Uncharted, had the most fun with it.
> 
> Flaws I'd say are the back touch screen, not a fan of it. Thankfully not to many games use it much. Other flaw? I guess not to many games in the near future but then again I think there are plenty to play now.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input, Uncharted is of course a no brainer, I checked out Luminus and Unit 13 and they both seem pretty fun, especially for casual players. I also have my eye on wipeout.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

Wipeout was pretty good. And believe it or not dynasty warriors is pretty boss. Oh and Luminus is fucking fun, casual player or not


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm enjoying my Vita. I currently own Hot Shots Golf, Uncharted, Luminus, and Rayman. I spend most of my time on Hot Shots Golf. It's a very addictive game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

*PS Vita [Wifi] & 8gb Memory Card ? ?161.75*

PS Vita [Wifi] & 8gb Memory Card ? ?161.75 delivered

Add this & this to your basket, and the price will get reduced during checkout.

This is from Amazon.de, but they will ship to the UK. The price is ?197.78, which converts to ?161.75

For an extra ?16.61, add any one of the following games:
Dungeon Hunter Alliance
Fifa 2011
Lumines: Electronic Symphony
Rayman Origins
Virtua Tennis 4


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2012)

Come on Sony let it bomb a bit more and I may pick it up. The only issue if the price does go further down is the lack of any reasonably good games being anounced for this thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Come on Sony let it bomb a bit more and I may pick it up. The only issue if the price does go further down is the lack of any reasonably good games being anounced for this thing.


 I believe is going to bomb some more.. the lacks of support of any major IP"no ports" is going to force that..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

This thing still suck?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Come on Sony let it bomb a bit more and I may pick it up. The only issue if the price does go further down is the lack of any reasonably good games being anounced for this thing.



Honestly, at this point last year with 3DS, it was looking a lot worse for 3DS. So be patient with the games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Honestly, at this point last year with 3DS, it was looking a lot worse for 3DS. So be patient with the games.


 I have to agree with that but Crazy the situation are different.. Panic Nintendo acted it fast and Sony staying still..


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2012)

Sony isn't exactly staying still. They're just gathering games rather than dropping prices.  Just as an example, if the rumours are true, Soul Sacrifice could be a game by From Software based on the Soul's series. Of course, we won't find out until the 10th - but it's still a first-party game from Sony, so at least we know the production values will be high.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

From a terminology standpoint, I don't think that would technically be a first-party title.

EDIT: I mean, if it was from From Software. Which, if it was part of that Souls series, it would have to be...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Sony isn't exactly staying still. They're just gathering games rather than dropping prices.  Just as an example, if the rumours are true, Soul Sacrifice could be a game by From Software based on the Soul's series. Of course, we won't find out until the 10th - but it's still a first-party game from Sony, so at least we know the production values will be high.


 That game arts look interesting..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Scott Woods is considering getting a PS Vita.



That should tell you all you need to know about this little thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to agree with that but Crazy the situation are different.. Panic Nintendo acted it fast and Sony staying still..



Nintendo acted fast? They waited till E3...we don't know what Sony will show at E3. But I have a feeling we will get 3-4 titles that look good, same as last years E3 for Nintendo and then the "Omfg no games" should stop.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder if any big reveal for Vita @E3, My feeling is that Sony is going to focus more in TGS for a lot of reason, they need to save the Japanese market first. It was good with the PSP.. Last time I checked the Vita is doing ok in the West and we have to be honest the Vita line up for the launch was good.. people just love to complain for no good reason even tho I didn't see anything I like but Overall the line up was good. But like you said crazy we don't know what Sony is going to show..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4AXR5Q12quE[/YOUTUBE]

Sony loves going bankrupt.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Jheez, that dude on the video is annoying as fuck. To the point that whatever anger that should be channeled towards Sony starts to diverge to him.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

Time to buy a Vita then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Time to buy a Vita then.



And a ps3 if you don't have one


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Or just steal one.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And a ps3 if you don't have one



Im good there


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

*The Latest to Lament the Vita's Lack of Software: Miyamoto*





> "It's a very hi-spec machine, and you can do lots of things with it.  But I don't really see the combination of software and hardware that really makes a strong product."
> 
> Those are the words of Shigeru Miyamoto, who offered his thoughts on the PlayStation Vita to Edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> You need a hacked PS3 for this to work so unless your on a CFW under 3.56+ your shit out of luck. This would be a bigger deal if you could rip games straight to the Vita ala PSP.



What does this have to do with anything?
I posted the thing you don't think I didn't already know this or is it just a general statement?
Don't even own a ps3 nor want one.


----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What does this have to do with anything?
> I posted the thing you don't think I didn't already know this or is it just a general statement?
> Don't even own a ps3 nor want one.



It was a general statement, untwist your panties.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> It was a general statement, untwist your panties.



So it was a general unneeded statement that you made while quoting me?+1


----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So it was a general unneeded statement that you made while quoting me?+1



Oh you so terrible 

I was responding to the link you posted is that not allowed now? Do you usually post shite and expect people not to respond to it? 

It's easy to understand why Krory posts the way he does when you take a glance at some of the people in this section.


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2012)

Quit the cat fight, ladies. 

I'm picking up Disgaea 3 tomorrow. So I'll have something to keep me occupied for a few months, at least. Should hold my interest until Gravity Daze comes out, at any rate.


----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Quit the cat fight, ladies.
> 
> I'm picking up Disgaea 3 tomorrow. So I'll have something to keep me occupied for a few months, at least. Should hold my interest until Gravity Daze comes out, at any rate.



Gravity Daze is the only thing that remotely interests me in the system, the demo i played was pretty fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 7, 2012)

FFFUUU~~ I just died. Died. :rofl :rofl godammit sony.


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2012)

I just had to.


----------



## Spirit King (May 10, 2012)

Technically it's 1.45 million sales and 1.8 million shipped to retailers (Sony loves doing that).


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 10, 2012)

smh Winny.

Supporting argument by sales, pig disgusting.





.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I just had to.


 great title... fix the 3DS one please


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

1.8 million sales? BESTSELLER OF ALL TIME. OF ALL TIIIIIIMMMMMEEE


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

Obligatory lol Vita post.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2012)

So how long will the Vita keep dying like this in the market?


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

I'm waiting for that price drop which I think will happen before Christmas, then P4G, Soul Sacrifice and Gravity Rush will be mine 




Asakuna no Senju said:


> So how long will the Vita keep dying like this in the market?



Until a price drop and an increase in great quality exclusive software that has mainstream appeal, the 3DS wasn't doing that bright either before it's price drop and heavy hitters came and that had the DS+Nintendo handheld legacy behind it, I very much doubt it'll come close to making 3DS numbers but it'll sell enough to be successful and profitable(Similar to DS and PSP).


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 10, 2012)

The vita doesn't actually look bad with it's double touch screen. It's much better than the handhelds Nintendo comes out with.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

Normality said:


> The vita doesn't actually look bad with it's double touch screen. It's much better than the handhelds Nintendo comes out with.



Kids these days...


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Kids these days...



I can't disagree with him there, I think the Vita looks a lot better than the 3DS or DS but that's because I'm not a fan of the clamshell design, I love the GBC and GBA though.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

That's just a matter of opinion I suppose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Until a price drop and an increase in great quality exclusive software that has mainstream appeal, the 3DS wasn't doing that bright either before it's price drop and heavy hitters came and that had the DS+Nintendo handheld legacy behind it, I very much doubt it'll come close to making 3DS numbers but it'll sell enough to be successful and profitable(Similar to DS and PSP).



More like when it gets hacked 
Vita will sell well near the end of it's life then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Until a price drop and an increase in great quality exclusive software that has mainstream appeal, the 3DS wasn't doing that bright either before it's price drop and heavy hitters came and that had the DS+Nintendo handheld legacy behind it, I very much doubt it'll come close to making 3DS numbers but it'll sell enough to be successful and profitable(Similar to DS and PSP).



True but the 3DS at least didn't sell this badly back then, even though it admittedly had it's dark times with the craptactular launch titles. A price drop wouldn't do it for me imo, i'd prefer a revision with internal memory and B/C because if that were to happen along with quality exclusives then i'd _possibly_ consider a purchase for the Vita.

But for now i'm too content with my 3DS.


----------



## Chaelius (May 10, 2012)

I'm not talking about you but rather the mainstream audience, a price drop and mainstream exclusive titles are what will make it sell, it won't achieve DS success but it'll do well enough I think, doomsaying at launch is pretty typical but I guess posting on Gaf has made me immune to it.

It already has b/c compatibility, in fact it has enhanced b/c that makes the games look sharper and allows you to map controls to the second analogue stick, that's just for titles that can be downloaded though since the Vita doesn't read UMDs and it's a feature I'm sure they'll never add.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 10, 2012)

lol thread title.


----------



## Nodonn (May 11, 2012)

> I'm not talking about you but rather the mainstream audience, a price drop and mainstream exclusive titles are what will make it sell, it won't achieve DS success but it'll do well enough I think, doomsaying at launch is pretty typical but I guess posting on Gaf has made me immune to it.



The Vita already had a price drop, they just had it before launch because Nintendo baited them into it. $250 is not the price Sony wanted to sell the Vita at, dropping that even lower is insanity, especially for a company that's already hemorrhaging money everywhere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> The Vita already had a price drop, they just had it before launch because Nintendo baited them into it. $250 is not the price Sony wanted to sell the Vita at, dropping that even lower is insanity, especially for a company that's already hemorrhaging money everywhere.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 11, 2012)

So it appears that Kid Icarus: Uprising managed to sell more in April in the US than the Vita hardware.

Considering Kid Icarus sold 140k last month it means that either it grew wings and the sales soared up to ridiculous heights its second month (which I would love) or that the Vita sold less than 100k units in April...

As much as I would like the possibility of KI selling a lot this last month, It seems to be the latter... 

Ouch...


----------



## Chaelius (May 11, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> The Vita already had a price drop, they just had it before launch because Nintendo baited them into it. $250 is not the price Sony wanted to sell the Vita at, dropping that even lower is insanity, especially for a company that's already hemorrhaging money everywhere.



The estimate cost of a Vita is 160$ without accounting for production, R&D, etc... so they have enough room for a price drop, besides Sony is no stranger to selling hardware at a loss, as manufacturing costs drop throughout this year I expect a Vita price drop sometime this winter or before.

The Vita doesn't have many games that appeal to me right now, that and the price is what's keeping me off, it's an early adopters/tech enthusiast market right now, once P4G and the price drop I'll be all over that bitch though


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (May 11, 2012)

Doesn't Sony expect to sell like 10-12 million units this year? Thats not going to happen unless they have something planned. At the E3 expo I'm expecting a price drop of some sort, along with a slew of game announcements. 

As it is, the Vita is too expensive. (Vita+memory+$40 games). Additionally, the Vita doesn't have many games that are great, aside from some being ported...
Hopefully E3 changes things.


----------



## Spirit King (May 11, 2012)

God damn the Vita is tanking worse than I thought and I thought it was doing bad... The most recent NPD has it doing between 50k-83k for april, that's in the ball park of how badly it's doing in Japan and it's getting creamed in Japan. Europes, not looking too great either from what I can gather (even worse than the US).

Basically at this point. Sony needs a price cut or this system may as well be borderline dead.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> God damn the Vita is tanking worse than I thought and I thought it was doing bad...



The 3DS sold twice this in its first month... And people called that "failing miserably". So I wonder what they'd call the Vita's success.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2012)

Vita: great idea with shitty execution

So sad how Sony keeps messing things up.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

To be honest, I actually really like my Vita. Been playing Disgaea 3 and Peace Walker quite a lot, to the point where my 3DS is almost gathering dust.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I play my Vita a lot more then my 3DS, which is a big surprise. I'm seeing the price being another factor to why people are scared to pick it up. But it's a lot of fun to play on. Way better then PSP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah I play my Vita a lot more then my 3DS, which is a big surprise. I'm seeing the price being another factor to why people are scared to pick it up. But it's a lot of fun to play on. Way better then PSP.



Can't be better than PSP it's not hacked yet.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2012)

I think Bob Chipman "Movie Bob" said it best in 2010.

Invincible #91

Sony is only as big as they are today because they got lucky.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

It's just not in my interests to get a Vita right now, though I will eventually. Needs more games and a price drop to be worth it to me. Then I'd be all over the thing.

Like I said up above, Vita is a great idea with a bad execution, being held back/sabotaged by its own company. And the worst part is that Sony isn't even doing it on purpose.

But really, can't wait to get a Vita. I'll probably get one sometime later this year, maybe around the time the WiiU comes out, since I'll be getting that day one as well. I have a feeling that there might be some big announcements for the Vita at E3, and hopefully by then a lot more games are out for it.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 12, 2012)

Eh, I spent at best 5 hours on Vita and don't feel like going back, for me there just isnt software I want yet


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

I feel the same way, Tachi. I just hope Sony has some big Vita announcements at E3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Vita: great idea with shitty execution
> 
> So sad how Sony keeps messing things up.



And i was really looking forward to the thing back then.  So much good potential that Sony's screwing around with.


----------



## Canute87 (May 12, 2012)

Sony's problem has always been pricing. Problem is they have put themselves in a sticky place by the very nature of their business. They HAVE to use "New" hardware or else they have no edge against their competition. But the new hardware is too expensive for people and Sony ends up suffering either way


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 13, 2012)

I don't think price is as big of a problem as the lack of compelling software.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2012)

Price is a problem for me... games too..


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 13, 2012)

It's the *memory cards'* price that hurts Sony the most. The Vita's launch line-up was pretty good tbh, and while the first 3 months of the system's life have been lackluster, there's some great games to look forward to this summer.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2012)

I missed this game.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

*Cave Supposedly Cancels Two PS Vita Titles*



> Cave pledged its support for PlayStation Vita at Tokyo Game Show last year as it announced two games for the platform, a shooter and a social game. It looks like both titles won't be released, as Famitsu's release schedule lists them as canceled.
> 
> The announced social game was a version of the popular Sengoku-themed Shirotsuku. The Vita version was said to make use of positioning and Wi-Fi. See this story for details.
> 
> ...



Sauce.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2012)

Pretty sure Cave is about to go under. The COO resigned as well.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 17, 2012)

It's a downward spiral where the games don't attract an audience willing to pay the high price, and the high price doesn't help attract buyers that are needed give developers confidence in making said games.

Unless Sony stops trying to justify the price of the device/accessories and actually lowers the price, it's going to continue not gaining any real market-share. It's why the PS3 failed so miserably in the beginning, and why it took the console *a few years to* gain any real traction (only the PSV might not recover from it's failings).


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> It's a downward spiral where the games don't attract an audience willing to pay the high price, and the high price doesn't help attract buyers that are needed give developers confidence in making said games.
> 
> Unless Sony stops trying to justify the price of the device/accessories and actually lowers the price, it's going to continue not gaining any real market-share. It's why the PS3 failed so miserably in the beginning, and why it took the console gain any real traction (only the PSV might not recover from it's failings).



Issue PS3 cost Sony millions that it still has not made back, and I doubt Sony's going to want to repeat that, so when their is a price cut I'm not sure if it's going to be cut enough.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 17, 2012)

A price cut will not be enough. It might boost sales a little higher than they are right now but without software there is no incentive to own a Vita regardless of the price.

There is little point in cutting the price unless they can secure system sellers to complement it.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 17, 2012)

I have said this a ton of times before, but everything that is wrong with the Vita release its Sony's own darn fault.

For starters they didn't learn from the competitor's mistakes, they went and made the EXACT SAME mistake Nintendo did when the 3DS launched, they let the hype surrounding the reveal make them believe they could sell it on hype alone and priced it way too high, of course Nintendo realized this on time and made the necessary adjustments to solve the issue.

Its the same thing that happened to the Vita, when it was revealed it was received with overwhelming positive reception, everyone was saying how it crapped all over everything that the 3DS did and that it would be the next coming of Jesus in the handheld market, and of course Sony let this hype get to their heads, in a way I don't blame them, they saw a crack on Nintendo's almighty handheld dominance armor, so they wanted to strike it.

The little issue here is that there was something missing in the equation, something that made the 3DS reveal be VERY different than the Vita reveal, the Vita one reveal had nothing but lame tech demos and PSP games running on it, and it was mostly focused on the hardware, there was a noticeable lack of appealing games shown for it aside maybe Gravity Rush, while the 3DS reveal shown us games like Mario Kart 7, Resident Evil Revelations, Kingdom Hearts 3D, Paper Mario, Animal Crossing, Kid Icarus, Ocarina of Time 3D and lots more, of course these games took a loooooong time to come out and some are not even out yet, but they were SHOWN to us that they exist and they were in the way and it was shown to us the same day the console was revealed, the same can't be said for the Vita, the 3DS hype was for the games, the Vita hype was just cause it was more powerful than the 3DS.

But I will always say that the second Sony doomed the Vita to a horrible launch was when they priced it at the same price as the 3DS.

Not only this was a clear shot at Nintendo pretty much telling them that their intention is to bury the 3DS, but it was an incredibly stupid move! I still cant believe they don't even for a second stop to think that MAYBE it wasn't a good idea to reveal the price the same as the competitor HALF A YEAR before the console its even released, yeah whats the worst that can happen!?

They needed to shut up and announce the price very close to the release, maybe 1 month or less, they could caught Nintendo with their pants down since everyone expected the Vita to be very expensive, but noooooo, lets give Nintendo 6 entire months to plan their strategy to completely destroy the Vita before it even releases, that sure its smart!

And we all know how that ended, Nintendo went "oh yeah? you wanna bury the 3DS Sony? two can play the same game!" and reached for its gigantic war chest and cut the price of the 3DS and secured Japan's biggest games while they were at it, they pretty much killed every chance the Vita had in Japan even before it was released.

Not only that, but the $250 price point bit them in the ass in the end, not only it was useless as an anti-3DS bullet point since Nintendo cut the price, but it forced the Vita to make up for the lose by making use of mandatory overpriced proprietary memory cards, on a console that should never had memory cards to begin with since its cartridge based! 

And were are the damn games Sony?! yes, yes... the whole hype for the Vita was fueled on its hardware alone, and while the Vita hardware is great, its pointless without good software to go with it, and don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the Vita doesn't have good games, it does, but they are not the kind of games that would make me go and buy a $250 console (US$530 in my country) that requires me to go and buy an expensive memory card (the cheapest one in my country goes for like US$60...), and no game announced so far would make buy one in the future either.

This pisses me off since it could had been different, instead of hyping so much your stupid console, how about hyping upcoming games? y'know, like Nintendo did!? and I would not minded a higher price point as long I don't require to buy very expensive accessories to even run my stupid games!!

*sigh* but as for me, I will not buy a Vita period until a revision comes out that includes internal memory so I don't have to buy a memory card, and that the games that requires memory card to even run disappear completely, I will never support a cartridge based console that uses mandatory memory cards.

Well, either that or they release Paper Mario Vita! I would buy 2 Vitas if that were to happen!!


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2012)

I totally didn't see your name as the last poster and think to myself "WALL OF TEXT WARNING".


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2012)

ITT Sony fucks up in the handheld market.... again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

*Sony cuts PlayStation Vita price*

The price of the PlayStation Vita will be cut by ?50 from june 1st, Sony has confirmed.

The platform holder is offering to rebate ?50 (?39.87) on any purchase of a PlayStation Vita between June 1st to July 15th.

Crucially, it is a limited time offer that will not be available after July 15th.

More to follow...



will this move help? and how much the cut in the Americas Continent is going to be?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

If there is going to be a cut in the americas.
Doing a limited time offer like that doesn't help much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

And I still won't buy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

All they pretty much did is make up for the cost of a memory card.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

> *sigh* but as for me, I will not buy a Vita period until a revision comes out that includes internal memory so I don't have to buy a memory card, and that the games that requires memory card to even run disappear completely, I will never support a cartridge based console that uses mandatory memory cards.



This. The memory card price range really killed it for me, the Vita deserved internal memory damnit.  Hopefully the revision fixes that issue and i might bite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Better close the thread, Sony gave up on the Vita.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2012)

Not really. Should at least wait until TGS since they might unveil a Monster Hunter then.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Capcom has no plans for a Monster Hunter on the Vita, and they'll be spending TGS showing off Monster Hunter 4 on the 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

That's Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, already on the PSP, being ported to the Vita with dual analog support. It will not be a system seller. Everyone in Japan that loves Monster Hunter already has Portable 3rd on the PSP.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah, yes. This system is definitely in trouble.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

They "announced" a Sly Cooper game for the Vita at E3 (which they didn't even show footage of... really? ) as well Playstation All Stars: Battle Royale, as well as Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation and a Call of Duty game, some sort of Black Ops variant I think. That's it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, that's it 

And the sly cooper game is just a port of the ps3 game, its not even a new title


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

It is sad, Sony made a mistake @E3 and sent the wrong message.. Vita is dead and we don't care.. smh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Not really. Should at least wait until TGS since they might unveil a Monster Hunter then.



That won't save them now. Nintendo now has the mainline Monster Hunter entries for themselves, along with mainline Dragon Quest and Shin Megami Tensei games.

Sony is fucked, if their lackluster showing wasn't a sign for a sinking ship. And I'm not saying this to troll, as I was expecting better from them.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Vita is FUCKED. Not only did they barely say shit about the Vita, Nintendo, it's main competitor, is having a whole fucking press conference JUST for the 3DS. That's insane. Nintendo is trying to bury Vita, and it's fucking working.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

It's fucked how all they showed were games already shown. I'm excited for Assassin's Creed though, but still fucked up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's fucked how all they showed were games already shown. I'm excited for Assassin's Creed though, but still fucked up


 I feel bad for you Crazy because I know how much you like the system but Sony man, smh wtf were they thinking? Focus on Vita was the key for sucess


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Indeed. I really do like the system. And I think there's some quality games on it. But to dismiss it completely. All I freaking asked for was like 3-4 games shown that weren't shown and I'd been happy. I'm sure COD will help a lot for sales if it's good but I don't want COD....I wanted something else. Infamous on PS Vita was my dream...my dream = gone


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's fucked how all they showed were games already shown. I'm excited for Assassin's Creed though, but still fucked up



And I promise you that game will not move hardware. Ubisoft has crafted an image that their portable Assassin's Creed games are often mediocre side games to their console titles, often lacking significantly in quality. Assassin's Creed on the PSP is a good example of this.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2012)

So I should just forget getting a Vita and just get a 3ds? >.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> So I should just forget getting a Vita and just get a 3ds? >.>


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll probably get a 3ds soon, honestly the only reason I wanted a Vita was to be able to play Disgaea 3 on the go. But whatever, I got 4 on the PS3, and the 1st one on PSP.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> And I promise you that game will not move hardware. Ubisoft has crafted an image that their portable Assassin's Creed games are often mediocre side games to their console titles, often lacking significantly in quality. Assassin's Creed on the PSP is a good example of this.



In all fairness, none of the handhelds they released Assassin's Creed for could actually handle the kind of game it is. The Vita actually has everything it needs to run a large, smooth Assassin's Creed game - so I'm not counting it out just yet.

Either way... The Vita got a 77% boost in sales between June 4th and June 10th. I don't quite get how, though - the only Vita game in the top 50 was Gundam Seed Battle Destiny, which sold a little over 40'000, but is that series really that popular?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 18, 2012)

Goova said:


> Vita is FUCKED. Not only did they barely say shit about the Vita, Nintendo, it's main competitor, is having a whole fucking press conference JUST for the 3DS. That's insane. Nintendo is trying to bury Vita, and it's fucking working.



. If they did, they would've put the much needed price cut on it by now. What they're doing is fucking stupid since it's only pushing the companies to the 3DS. If people don't buy the Vita, then who's gonna buy the games? It makes putting a game out on the Vita a somewhat risky move for companies...

Needless to say, I still hope to get a Vita soon. It's got around 3-4 games for it that I want.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 18, 2012)

Ill probably get a 2nd gen vita


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 18, 2012)

persona 4 the golden thats the only reason for a vita at least for me


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> In all fairness, none of the handhelds they released Assassin's Creed for could actually handle the kind of game it is. The Vita actually has everything it needs to run a large, smooth Assassin's Creed game - so I'm not counting it out just yet.
> 
> Either way... The Vita got a 77% boost in sales between June 4th and June 10th. I don't quite get how, though - the only Vita game in the top 50 was Gundam Seed Battle Destiny, which sold a little over 40'000, but is that series really that popular?




Gundam's pretty big in Japan, and I remember reading the Seed series in particular's pretty popular over there. It also helps that the series recently got remastered in HD. I think it's a big enough name to help move 10k units at least. Looking forward to seeing the Vita numbers for last week, especially with P4G coming out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNAQh76Z8uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2012)

oh cool a bot, good place as any.
[YOUTUBE]xY6TrLsN6qM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 24, 2012)

*Government Agency Looking Into Frying PlayStation Vitas
*



> Yomiuri reports today that a Japanese government agency is investigating cases of PlayStation Vita systems burning up during recharging.
> 
> According to Sony, there have been a total of 31 examples of such incidents since the system's launch last December through early June. Of these, 23 were in Japan and eight were in North America, the United Kingdom and Australia.
> 
> ...



took the time


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2012)

See I told you they would burn.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2012)

Is Sony fucking serious?


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 25, 2012)

oh look everything is even more horrible than it already was


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

So some Vita products can cause burning defectiveness and Sony doesn't want to do a thing about it?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 25, 2012)

.... As a PSVita user, SMFH. Hopefully that burning situation doesn't happen to me or else I'm gonna be incredibly pissed off.

On a slightly unrelated note, I saw some Sony fanboy in the comments of a youtube video defend this handheld as if it's his own damn lover while bashing the 3DS. I suspect it was a troll but it was quite hilarious seeing the fanboy calling the 3DS a joke of a handheld when it's already got multiple games on there which make it more than worthwhile.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Some Sony Pony i saw around GFaqs made an arrogant (and even slightly contradicting) post claiming this:



> 3DS is what I wanted last gen; a combo of PSP and DS strengths. But with all the competition today *3DS* is in a *bad place* with *no strengths at all.* *Casual gamers* are using their *phones* and *gamer-gamers* are using *Vitas.* At least its *cheap,* *which explains its sales thus far.*



No shit sherlock. I guess 5 million sales along with bigger hits in Japan selling mean nothing since it's in a "bad place" in competition. Too many trolls on the site i swear.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jul 25, 2012)

I really hope that burning issue is a very rare instance, its like the RROD on steroids since someone may actually get burned.

What gets me the most is not the fact that some Vitas can randomly burn when charged, but that Sony says its not their fault and the victims are stupid and must keep drinks near their Vitas or something.

That and they are not even fixing the few affected units for free, they charge for the repair... WTF!?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2012)

The problem with the Vita seems to be the same problem with the PSP in it's early age: plagued with ports and spin offs instead of good, original titles.

It's becoming clear to me that Sony is incapable of marketing a handheld.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

Nintendo will probably always be the king of handhelds. They've been doing this for decades, they know their shit.

Doesn't mean I don't love my modded PSP to death, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo will probably always be the king of handhelds. They've been doing this for decades, they know their shit.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't love my *modded PSP* to death, though.



If only Sony just let it happen.
They would be far more popular.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

"Hey, play all the games you want... for *free*!"

Record breaking sales.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> "Hey, play all the games you want... for *free*!"
> 
> Record breaking sales.



"Hey we didn't put the hardware on or make it, we just couldn't find a way to block it, you can't sue us for that."


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 25, 2012)

im just waiting for the second gen psvita


----------



## Naruto (Jul 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Doesn't mean I don't love my modded PSP to death, though.



Oh yeah, no regrets. The sheer fact that it can play all my playstation 1 games is awesome. Then there's all the other emulators (snes/gba/genesis).

And there's about 20 games that are actual PSP games very much worth playing. All in all a worthwhile handheld.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> persona 4 the golden thats the only reason for a vita at least for me



Yep, that's also the case for me. I was torn between the Vita and 3DS, but after finding out about P4 Golden, I'm leaning towards it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yep, that's also the case for me. I was torn between the Vita and 3DS, but after finding out about P4 Golden, I'm leaning towards it.



That's more of a port.
3DS is getting new games of SMT for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sony scales back expectations for Vita after weak sales performance*

While Nintendo has been having difficulty in the home console arena lately, competitor Sony is having similar troubles trying to make a dent in the portable console market following the recent launch of the PlayStation Vita.

In a newly released earnings report [PDF] for the quarter ending in June, Sony revealed that the PSP and Vita combined for just 1.4 million sales worldwide. That's less than the 1.8 million units the aging PSP sold by itself a year ago at this time, and less than the 1.86 million 3DS systems Nintendo sold in the same quarter this year.

Sony didn't split out precisely how many sales each portable console had, but even with the PlayStation Portable zeroed out, this isn't an inspiring sales performance for the newer system. A lack of compelling software might be to blame: While the Vita launched with one of the largest game lineups ever, the stream of software has slowed down significantly since then, with only 11 new games released in North America from April to June. The release schedule will pick up a bit heading into the holidays, but it's hard to see any of the home console ports and classic re-releases that dominate the list acting as the major killer app that really drives significant system sales.

The poor portable performance is dragging down Sony's entire gaming unit, which lost 3.5 billion yen (approx. $45 million) for the quarter, compared to a 4.1 billion yen ($52.4 million) profit a year ago. Slow portable sales for the quarter also led Sony to lower its full-year expectations for the full gaming unit and for Vita sales, from 16 million in May to 12 million now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2012)

Even more bad news.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 6, 2012)

Sony tried to copy Nintendo's high tech money printing machine, but apparently they are missing one key ingredient.

Games


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great read about the PS Vita's current situation. Here is an excerpt.

*Isn’t It Time for a PlayStation Vita Price Cut?*



> It’s looking more like a long, slow bridge to who-knows-where for Sony’s silent running PlayStation Vita. No, I don’t have official sales figures in front of me, but Sony’s reticence about said figures is telling. Companies can’t wait to crow about upbeat sales, but clam up when things go south. That, or they issue press statements with murky phrases like “continues to meet sales expectations.”
> 
> In this climate of marketing clich?s and fuzzy rhetoric, absence of evidence usually is evidence of absence.
> 
> ...



Read more:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2012)

vita price cut?
Oh god it's already selling at a huge loss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Sony Having Difficult Time Getting Third Party Support For The PS Vita*



> As we approach the first anniversary of the PS Vita?s Japanese debut, worldwide sales of Sony?s flashy new portable system can be described as slow but steady.
> 
> Despite an initial offering of what has been described as one of the strongest software lineups for any piece of hardware, Sony is still finding it difficult to attract third party developers to the Vita.
> 
> ...



Dark Souls Arotrias of the Abyss Edition Bonus Content Announced


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

I was considering getting a Vita for my birthday this week, but noticed that they have a couple of cheaper bundles coming out in October (Assassin's Creed and Madden 13). Why would a bundle be ~$30 less than the system alone is beyond me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2012)

*Cross Buy Feature revealed:*



> At its Gamescom press conference today, Sony announced a new Cross Buy feature, combining select Cross Play PlayStation 3 and Vita games into a single purchase.
> 
> The upcoming PlayStation 3 releases of PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royal, Ratchet and Clank: Full Frontal Assault, and Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time can be purchased once and played on both PS3 and Vita. Sony already tried a similar move with Sound Shapes, however that game was a download-only title.
> 
> PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royal is due out on November 20.



Glad Sony smartened up and gave people a free Vita copy for these first party games instead of expecting people to buy it twice. Hopefully Sony can make other developers to join suit. The only issue I see happening is if Sony make the Vita games digital copies and in turn make us buy a bigger memory card to account for the size.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh Good Heavens! just look at the time!

Time for another suspiciously negative post from Amarillo about Sony and/or the Vita! (is like I have an agenda or something!)

But anyway, personal agendas aside, I was browsing NeoGAF and one user posted a very interesting chart that compared the worldwide shipments of several consoles.

The result is quite interesting!


Vita, meet Dreamcast, Dreamcast meet Vita. (also bear in mind that the Dramcast shipments in this comparison are pretty much from Japan ONLY!)

Grimm isn't it? 


(I'm such a horrible person!!)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 20, 2012)

> F*or some context, before the Nintendo 3DS received its price cut to $170 – and just days after its US launch – the then $250 handheld had sold 1.41 million units more than the Vita's current lifetime sales.* As of September 2011 (one month after the price drop), the 3DS was at 6.68 million units sold worldwide – or more than triple where the Vita's selling at right now. "Yikes" is the word we'd use to describe that situation.


~3.61 million units in 1 month for 3DS in the US alone  

The PS Vita is doomed,are you even trying, $ony?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 20, 2012)

It seriously seems like that they don't even care. Which is funny since most of the money they make comes from anything game-related.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Vita Firmware Now Locks Memory Cards*





> A poster at popular internet discussion forum NeoGAF has unearthed some news that Vita owners might find somewhat troublesome.  The newest firmware update puts the system?s memory cards under even more strict lock and key.  The message reads:
> 
> *The memory card inserted in your system is linked with the following Sony Entertainment Network account.
> [account name]
> ...



This, the expensive proprietary memory cards, and the always-online content manager are ridiculous. 

I want the Vita to succeed as a dedicated handheld, but Sony prevents that by making some of the most stupid decisions.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Whats happened to Sony these days. 

Though i could imagine the reaction if they made the Vita region-locked post after a firmware update.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Sony: PlayStation Vita will be supported for 10 years*


?We?re in year one, so we?ll be supporting it for some time. But yeah, it does have its own 10-year life cycle. All of our platforms do? it?s a marathon, not a sprint. We expect long-term success from all our platforms.?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2012)

I hear the vita is doing really well now, is it true?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I hear the vita is doing really well now, is it true?



Erm, no? What on earth gave you that notion?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2012)

The Dreamcast-like sales? ........

Damn this place has been dead for a while.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

I give Sony another year before they abandon the Vita.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

This thing has a chance of flopping like the Dreamcast. If this thing doesn't get support soon, it will be outshone by better things and forgotten about. People forgot about the Dreamcast as soon as the PS2 was announced, and it fucked Sega over so badly that they went out of the hardware business permanently. They had so much Dreamcast surplus left over that, as of a year or two ago, you could buy a Dreamcast for $100 directly from Sega on Amazon.com.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Well Sony is a way bigger company but i can still see them going out of the hardware business too if the Vita and PS4 flop.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Well Sony is a way bigger company but i can still see them going out of the hardware business too if the Vita and PS4 flop.


all they pretty much have is hardware...
It's nothing like sega in that sense.
[YOUTUBE]wBTvCacpbqQ[/YOUTUBE]
Blackops vita doesn't get zombies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

Everyone who owns a Vita should be excited for Assassins Creed III: Liberation.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys! bring out the champagne! cause our friend the Vita finally did it!

It has now officially crossed the one million sales mark in japan! such glorious day this is. 



			
				NeoGAF said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="2"]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



And it only took it like 10 months to reach it!  




_(I am going to hell... right?)_


----------



## DedValve (Oct 10, 2012)

WOOOT CONGRAGULATIONS VITA!

You accomplished in 10 months what Nintendo did in 2! That's more than most!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> WOOOT CONGRAGULATIONS VITA!
> 
> You accomplished in 10 months what Nintendo did in 2! That's more than most!


It took nintendo less than a week


----------



## DedValve (Oct 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It took nintendo less than a week



...Congragulations Unlosing Ranger you just broke what few spirits where still optomistic at Sony. Now they'll all kill themselves, happy now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> ...Congragulations Unlosing Ranger you just broke what few spirits where still optomistic at Sony. Now they'll all kill themselves, happy now?


No, next their families.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking at that sales mark makes me really wish there was a sony dick rider in this thread. The ones from youtube would've already made up a million excuses by now of how the PSV is still the best handheld.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, we get it Sony dickriders, the Vita is the most powerful handheld console. I'm sure that counts for something while it gathers dust on the shelf.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 10, 2012)

lol sony           ...............


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, we get it Sony dickriders, the Vita is the most powerful handheld console. I'm sure that counts for something while it gathers dust on the shelf.



It's funny how those kind of zealots (i'm not referring to the actual sane fans btw) boast on about it's hardcore tech even though it's obviously nothing to snuff' at and orgasmic graphics than it's games really. I had a meaningless conversation with one fantroll in gamefaqs lol who-- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kept bringing up the 3DS's 7 month sales/library in comparison to the Vita's which are irrelevant these days considering how both have been going so far. Granted his extreme fanboy bias got the best of him with how he constantly spammed his "Vita>3DS & Nintendo in very way, Nintendo is going downhill and has been for 3 gens in a row" mindset along with "3DS being popular doesn't mean it's good, the only reason it's good is because of it's massive price drop, mindless sheeping from Nin10yroldz and*instertirreleventdrivelhere*. I gave up and decided to drop out from debating with a brick wall, it wasn't worth it. Of course even the sane Vita users saw through his BS so it was a nice breeze.


 People are allowed to like the Vita over the 3DS and i have no problem with that, but being blind to it's major problems and shitting on another handheld constantly to make the former look good is over the top & childish.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Sony: judging PS Vita before Christmas is 'preposterous'*
Ho Ho Holy crap that's some bullsh*t!




> Most sane people will tell you that the PS Vita is in a bad way right now. It just broke a million sales in Japan after 42 weeks, and its not grabbed much attention elsewhere in the world. However, according to Sony's Fergal Gara, you're being ridiculous if you think you can gauge the PS Vita after almost a year.
> 
> "We'd love for us to be further on," admitted the UK executive to MCV. "And the release schedule for Vita was rather like the release schedule for the industry this year, in that it did dry up during the summer. We had that incredible summer of sport and very little focus on gaming.
> 
> ...



Read more at


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

lol Sony, don't even try to act like you have anything planned. It's almost two months until Christmas, and you don't have shit coming out that's worthwhile besides Ragnarok Odyssey and Assassin's Creed: Liberation, so shut the fuck up and quit acting like you have some amazing plan. You should ask Santa for a defibrillator, because you'll need it to give the Vita a pulse this Christmas. Nintendo has every Japanese gamer by the balls as well as most of the rest of the world's balls. You have nothing that can even hope to compete with Mario, Monster Hunter, Dragon Quest and ZombiU.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's funny how those kind of zealots (i'm not referring to the actual sane fans btw) boast on about it's hardcore tech even though it's obviously nothing to snuff' at and orgasmic graphics than it's games really. I had a meaningless conversation with one fantroll in gamefaqs lol who--
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I've begun using my ignore list, GameFAQs has suddenly become a much better place to be.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 11, 2012)

LOOOL SONY~~~ :rofl :rofl

They will be trolled come Christmas.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony: judging PS Vita before Christmas is 'preposterous'*
> Ho Ho Holy crap that's some bullsh*t!
> 
> 
> ...



Sony you god damned idiots!


----------



## DedValve (Oct 11, 2012)

So are we to ignore the first few months of the vita then as irrelevant? How is that a good thing? Damn Sony you really suck at PR. 


Lol, vitasoterrible not even 1 dickrider in this thread. Even DmC had a few of those


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm surprised that some of the Vita owners who used to be in this thread haven't posted yet actually.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2012)

^I think we don't post because a lot of people are really negative in here and going "LOL sony" all the time, not exactly a comforting environment to talk about a system we like.

I think most Vita owners are realistic about the Vita situation so there isn't much need to add more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> ^I think we don't post because a lot of people are really negative in here and going "LOL sony" all the time, not exactly a comforting environment to talk about a system we like.
> 
> I think most Vita owners are realistic about the Vita situation so there isn't much need to add more fuel to the fire.



We say "LOL Sony", not "LOL Vita". The Vita is a fantastic piece of hardware. We're negative because Sony is doing an absolutely shitty job when it comes to supporting it. And then we're especially negative when Sony pulls shit out of their ass time and time again, like they just did in their last interview when they said we should disregard the Vita's performance thus far because Christmas is all that matters, even though they have NOTHING planned for Christmas. You can't just say Christmas will be a big surprise when you have nothing to back it up.

I'm sure most people here would love to buy a Vita, but Sony is being a bunch of fucking idiots and not giving a lot of us any incentive to buy one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2012)

^This. All the blame should go to Sony for handling the Vita horribly, not towards the Vita itself.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys, look at this!



An extremely good deal.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 1, 2012)

lol, seriously?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

Best ad ever. :ho


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 1, 2012)

lol sony you suck and fail


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

lol French Vita advertisement.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 1, 2012)

Breasts on the back... This could turn out as quite useful :ho

And while this ad is very stupid, it's successful.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2012)

If I can find the ACL Vita bundle on Black Friday or Cyber Monday for $200 or less I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 7, 2012)

Really a shame how Sony has been handling the Vita.  Hell just this week it's sold less than 5000.



No hope for the Vita. No hope at all. Such potential...wasted



> ept bringing up the 3DS's 7 month sales/library in comparison to the Vita's which are irrelevant these days considering how both have been going so far. Granted his extreme fanboy bias got the best of him with how he constantly spammed his "Vita>3DS & Nintendo in very way, Nintendo is going downhill and has been for 3 gens in a row" mindset along with "3DS being popular doesn't mean it's good, the only reason it's good is because of it's massive price drop, mindless sheeping from Nin10yroldz and*instertirreleventdrivelhere*. I gave up and decided to drop out from debating with a brick wall, it wasn't worth it. Of course even the sane Vita users saw through his BS so it was a nice breeze.


Lol, was it Demondog666 /Spiritofthebat by any chance? Or SailorGoon?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Those numbers.  Expected, but terrible nonetheless. 



Orochimaru800 said:


> Lol, was it Demondog666 /Spiritofthebat by any chance? Or SailorGoon?



U know him?  he's offensively one of the most awful posters I've stumbled onto (Demondog btw). Though Sailor Goon isn't too far off either.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2012)

;oldryoma Yeah, I'm not getting this....thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh gawd, Demondog666 and Sailor Goon. Terrible people.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh gawd, Demondog666 and Sailor Goon. Terrible people.



You forgot to add Natureboy as well. 

SenorloveCraft/Icecreamdunwhich would be a possible runner-up but he's more arrogant than a devoted fanboy.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

I get along with Icecreamdunwich. He has good points and he's generally okay, he just likes to push buttons.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Thats also kind of the case, though he'd at least be more decent if he'd just cut out the attitude.

But i'll give him credit that he's more sane than the users above that i pointed out.  

Also the Vita board is rather depressing. So many fanboys/trolls making flop topics all over the joint. Geez.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, the flop topics are annoying since they usually take up half of every page lol.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Those numbers.  Expected, but terrible nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> U know him?  he's offensively one of the most awful posters I've stumbled onto (Demondog btw). Though Sailor Goon isn't too far off either.



Lol yup. I'm honestly starting to think he's just some troll account used to purposely make vita fanboys look bad.

LOL Sailor goon. Man that guy is hilarious. Dont really know if you were on the Vita board where he was being made fun of for mathemagics(saying 6+4=11 in regards to a Vita argument and some other stuff like spinning numbers), or that "Japan doesn't matter" or "Japan doesn't celebrate christmas . Kitt Thrust is cool, though I've seen people claim that him posting sales topics = trolling

The Vita board is a shit hole,but funny to read the amount of responses and butt hurt.



Though the PSP boards were the best.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

"Japan doesn't celebrate christmas"

:rofl :rofl Oh my god, someone get a tissue because i'm crying of laughter. That is straight up denial through the roof. 

But dude have you seen the shit that Demondog said in the 3DS board when he made a troll topic regarding the Vita? (Typical console war, yada yadda). He straight up called Kid Icarus Uprising a *port/remake* of the original game, i'm NOT kidding. Dude took it to a whole new level of desperation at the time.  I'm sorry but when you dedicate _that much_ of your time a handheld like that then theres definitely something wrong with you. 

I still feel bad for it though, reminds me of the Wii U board (which is borderline awful atm). But for the Vita board it was so bad that (this was during summer btw) three sales topics were modded by some Xbox fanboy because posting legitimately negative sales = trolling. My god lol....


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

God damn, the CoD Vita Bundle is $200 at Best Buy on Black Friday. If it was the AC3:L Vita Bundle I would jump on it immediately.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2012)

Also there is this which is a HUGE great move by Sony that is sweetening the pot.



> ony's premium subscription service PlayStation Plus will spread to Vita next Tuesday, Sony announced today. The cracking launch lineup of 'free' games just adds fuel to the idea that, really, you'll be perfectly happy not buying PlayStation games but simply waiting for them to hit Plus.
> 
> When Plus hits Vita on November 19, members with Vitas will get free access to Wipeout 2048, Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Jet Set Radio, Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions, and Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack, Sony announced.



Goddayum.

If you already have PS+ that is an amazing deal it brings the free games over PS+ to 18.


----------



## lathia (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, that's one way to get memory cards off the shelf. Damn going broke soon lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

- White Vita
- 4GB Memory card
- Physical copy of Assassin's Creed III: Liberation
- Download code for Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale (full game I assume)
- 30 days of Playstation Plus
- $10 Gift Card toward Assassin's Creed 3 on Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3 consoles (not that useful maybe but still)

All this for $179.99.

"The Assassin's Creed 3 PS Vita bundle will hit Amazon.com on Nov. 23 at 12 p.m. PST. Users will find the bundle on the website's Gold Box page." Expect limited quantities.

Source:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

I would've checked into it more if it has P4:Golden instead (heard that RPG was excellent).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2012)

Loving Golden so far, sick game. Just like the PS2 edition.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Is P4 a must-have RPG? Tell me more about it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is P4 a must-have RPG? Tell me more about it.



If you love lamps


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Pardon?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm definitely going for that Amazon deal tomorrow, forget Gamestop at midnight. I'll only go to Gamestop if the bundle sells out too fast on Amazon. People aren't exactly busting down the doors for a Vita compared to other electronics, so hopefully it won't sell out particularly fast. Also, AmazonJosh, a well-known Amazon rep, has made it seem like there are quite a few available:



So this is very good for anyone who was wanting to get a Vita eventually.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm gonna buy a ps vita because of persona 4 and all stars. The handheld is now very tempting to own.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

Indeed. At the price it is, it's very worth it imo.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Indeed. At the price it is, it's very worth it imo.



And ps+,all ps+ owners seem to be very happy with the service.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 22, 2012)

For those with a Vita already, what's the best case to get for it?

I'm going to buy the AC3 bundle tomorrow but wasn't sure what case to get to protect it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

The gold box Vita deal is going live in 10 minutes. AC3:L Vita bundle + PS All Stars Battle Royale and 3 month subscription to PS+ for $179.99.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2012)

I think I would get the vita if Namco localized Tales of Hearts R. Other than that, I don't have a lot of interest in it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

I got it. Yay me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought the Ass Creed Vita bundle. Saved me 50 bucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 23, 2012)

Walmart. The bundle was already priced at $200.00 

With $50 off additional black friday deal, I got it for $150.00


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's what you think



And pray tell me what is better than that? 

You jealous?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> And pray tell me what is better than that?
> 
> You jealous?



It's a secret


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone know the cheapest place I could find a 32 GB memory card?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone know the cheapest place I could find a 32 GB memory card?



Amazon has had it for the cheapest so far. I have seen it as low as $70. Was hoping for a Black Friday or Cyber Monday special, but alas nothing happened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Amazon has had it for the cheapest so far. I have seen it as low as $70. Was hoping for a Black Friday or Cyber Monday special, but alas nothing happened.



That's not cheap that's not cheap at all.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 27, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Amazon has had it for the cheapest so far. I have seen it as low as $70. Was hoping for a Black Friday or Cyber Monday special, but alas nothing happened.


70 Dollar???

That's fucked up,a 32 GiB MicroSD card with adapter(a SD) is here  ?30/ ~$40. 

But Sony sucks:rofl


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's not cheap that's not cheap at all.



It's cheaper than paying $100 for 32 GB.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's a secret



Must not be a secret worth sharing.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got my Vita today. The graphics and screen are amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

My Vita came in the mail.  I won't open it until tomorrow, though. It'll be a reward to myself for getting a shitload of schoolwork done.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2012)

I kind of want a Vita, I would've got one if the Assassin's Creed bundle had been on sale in Canada and not just the CoD bundle, cause fuck CoD on Vita.

Sorry, you don't get my money until the one I want is on sale. I'd rather spend the money on games for the 3DS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]b2S4OmbXL_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder what happened to CrazyMoronX who was shitting on both the 3DS/Vita last year.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2013)

Having lowered their projected sales target several times over the past year, Sony is now hoping to hit 7 million units by the end of March, down from 16 million from PSP and Vita combined in May, from 12 million in August, and 10 million in November.

Sony blames a lack of... "penetration."



			
				Destructoid said:
			
		

> The sad ballad of the PlayStation Vita continues to ring its mournful tune in taverns across the kingdom, with Sony now lowering its sales forecast in light of its failure to achieve "market penetration." This is not the first time this has happened.
> 
> In May of last year, Sony expected the Vita and PSP to sell a combined 16 million units, which was lowered to 12 million in August, then 10 million in November. Now, Sony believes its handheld products will be able to push 7 million units before the end of March.
> 
> ...







			
				CVG said:
			
		

> Having forecast 16 million portable console sales in May, the target was reduced to 12 million units in August and again lowered to ten million units in November.
> 
> For the final three months of 2012, global software sales on portable devices fell from 11.4 million units to 8.9 million. However, the corporation said that total Vita and PSP sales climbed slightly - up from 2.4 million units to 2.7 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> Sony blames a lack of... "penetration."



Well, gamers aren't cheap corner whores, Sony. You gotta walk the walk if you're gonna talk the talk.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, Dissidia 012 plays beautifully on the Vita. I hear FFIV CC does as well...


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

Just played the Silent Hill: Book of Memories demo. Wasn't exactly blown away by it...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought a bunch of FF games during the 50% off anniversary sale. It'll be nice playing them on my Vita.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Just played the Silent Hill: Book of Memories demo. Wasn't exactly blown away by it...



What part of Silent Hill meets 4 player isometric co op seemed like it would be impressive to you?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I bought a bunch of FF games during the 50% off anniversary sale. It'll be nice playing them on my Vita.



Downloading Dissidia 012 as we speak.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought FF VI, IX, Dissidia, and Dissidia 012. Not bad for $30.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What part of Silent Hill meets 4 player isometric co op seemed like it would be impressive to you?



The only Silent Hill game that I've played is the first one (and still haven't finished it). I was just curious if the game was good or shit...and I can see now why people dislike it. The demo was just _too_ damn repetitive. If that's how the full game is, then count me out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Masaru Kato (Sony EVP and chief financial officer) blames Vita's poor sales on it not being promoted enough.



> The company has just cut its annual forecast for portable console sales from ten million units to seven million, largely due to "slow penetration of the Vita", and Sony EVP and chief financial officer Masaru Kato told analysts (via Seeking Alpha):
> 
> "Now one thing clear for us that in terms of profitability, we have to do a better job in promoting the PlayStation Vita mobile product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought I heard that Sony went with a different marketing company recently.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> The only Silent Hill game that I've played is the first one (and still haven't finished it). I was just curious if the game was good or shit...and I can see now why people dislike it. The demo was just _too_ damn repetitive. If that's how the full game is, then count me out.



The Silent Hill games are all atmosphere, psychology motifs and dread; making a weird, 4 player isometric hack and slash out of Silent Hill is like making the next Shin Megami Tensei a rhythm game.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 9, 2013)

I've acquired PS+ somewhere end of 2012 and despite not owning a Vita I've added every free game that came with the subscription to my download list. Now I don't have a Vita but have like shitload of games for it so it's pretty cool if I ever want to pick it up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

It's very possible the PSP was just a 1 hit wonder for Sony, and that any successive handheld systems Sony launches will fail. Unlike with the console brand, there is only 1 handheld that was successful so far, and it's very possible they cannot compete with Nintendo in the handheld market outside of the PSP.

The reason 3DS is possibly destroying Vita is that it is basically the combination of the PSP and DS, creating a near perfect system for Japan. Like the DS, two screens with improvements to Wifi, added camera, etc, but with the added graphical capability of PSP. 

No one cares about 3D btw. THey don't have too, but it's there enough that the system stands apart from the two things i just highlighted.

Now what do you think happens when you combine 2 of the most successful handhelds ever? You have an extremely successful handheld hehe


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> It's very possible the PSP was just a 1 hit wonder for Sony, and that any successive handheld systems Sony launches will fail. Unlike with the console brand, there is only 1 handheld that was successful so far, and it's very possible they cannot compete with Nintendo in the handheld market outside of the PSP.
> 
> The reason 3DS is possibly destroying Vita is that it is basically the combination of the PSP and DS, creating a near perfect system for Japan. Like the DS, two screens with improvements to Wifi, added camera, etc, but with the added graphical capability of PSP.
> 
> ...



It's always about the Library.  Always.

Sony had a lot of weight to throw around after the PS2, so everyone wanted a piece of that pie.  The PSP's library is massive in similar way to the PS2; just an avalanche of impressive, exclusive titles--and of course being the sole platform of Monster Hunter right up until Tri.  

It wasn't really a fluke so much as 3rd and 1st party support the thing had.

When you're riding on the most (at the time) successful console ever, with the library to prove it, people will want to be in on that.  The PSP was an extension of that.

And, the 3/DS may have sold more, but the PS2 STILL has a better library than either.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm not impressed with the DS library....
But 3DS library is already much better.....


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2013)

3DS is better than the DS, no doubt.

However, it's going to be a long time before we another system-exclusive massacre that we got with the PS2.  We might not ever, especially considering the climate of gaming now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Isn't it much better when everyone can focus on 1 platform. Reason why I think only 1 console manufacturer should exist. Apart from that company screwing over everyone and making a crap system, due to lack of competition....the 3rd parties can compete with themselves on one console....and all the games you need and want are not spread throughout multiple platforms....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

and in this case, 1 handheld too....

Vita should die, but only if all the vite developers were to come to 3ds.....

If instead they switch to mobile, then vita should stay alive


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

3DS better than the DS? Not by a long shot.

3DS is only going up considering its already quality library and upcoming games but it still doesn't hold a candle to the DS, people. That game's library of stellar games is fucking titanic. The 3DS has to catch up 7 years of quality, it barely scratched the surface so far.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Please...

I look at top 25 gaming lists and i notice like 10 games worth playing.....

fuck that cats and dogs shit, and all that casual shit like brain age.....

Real games, 3DS has better then DS games. Like MK7>DS, FE awakening>Fe shadow dragon...etc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> I look at top 25 gaming lists



Found your problem.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, well i stopped playin DS after 2008 so mind chippin me in. I use those lists cuz i dont what the hell is on the console..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 3DS better than the DS? Not by a long shot.
> 
> 3DS is only going up considering its already quality library and upcoming games but it still doesn't hold a candle to the DS, people. That game's library of stellar games is fucking titanic. The 3DS has to catch up 7 years of quality, it barely scratched the surface so far.


You might be right if the 3ds didn't also play DS games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> Ok, well i stopped playin DS after 2008 so mind chippin me in. I use those lists cuz i dont what the hell is on the console..



Yeah...you might want to hold back on those absolute comparisons of quality if you're going to say stuff like this immediately after, bucko.

But just because you asked nicely:

Ace Attorney series

Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective

Hotel Dusk: Room 215 & Last Window: The Secret of Cape West

Professor Layton series

Advanced War Series

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon (Which I prefer over Awakened). Plus, Fire Emblem: Shadow and Light.

Castlevania series (Not the shitty Mercury Steam version that's coming out for the 3DS)

Kirby series

Rhythm Heaven

999

Motherfucking Elite Beat Agents (And the Japanese version, plus the sequel)

The World Ends with you

Mario & Luigi series

Super Princess Peach

Aliens - Infestation

Infinite space

Trauma Center series.

Contact

New Super Mario Brothers (You know, when the concept was actually "new")

GTA: Chinatown wars

Scribblenauts series

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn

Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes

Okamiden

Wario-fucking-Ware series

SIR HENRY HATSWORTH IN THE GREATEST GENTLEMANLY PUZZLING ADVENTURE IN THE HISTORY OF HANDHELD GAMING

Suikoden

Bangai-O Spirits

Sonic rush & Sonic colors

Jump Ultimate Stars

Retrogame Challenge

Contra 4

Bleach: Dark Souls

Metal Slug 7

Metroid Prime: Hunters

Space Invaders Extreme

The Dark Spire

Another Code: Two Memories

Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume

FYI, when I write series that means there's more than 1 game for that franchise in the DS. Ace Attorney has 5 games alone. And I'm sure I missed something. And there's still some games that I want to play but can't because they haven't been published in English speaking countries and still lack a fan translation.

And I'm not even counting those high profile franchises that I don't give a shit about but everyone else seem to foam over like Pokemon, Shin Megami Tensei, Shining Force, Final Fantasy, Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, Dragon Quest and shit. Nothing still comes close to the fucking DS, man. The 3DS has barely started, it has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Pffft you didn't list enough.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, your list looks like those top 25 lists.

like 10 games worth getting


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2013)

*sees list in a vita thread
*gets excited
*its a goddamn DS list


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pffft you didn't list enough



I listed my favorites. Start listing games if you're gonna talk the talk, ^ (use bro).



Goova said:


> Yeah, your list looks like those top 25 lists.
> 
> like 10 games worth getting



So *that's* your problem.

You just have shit taste. Carry on then.



DedValve said:


> *sees list in a vita thread
> *gets excited
> *its a goddamn DS list


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Vita Heaven 2 Electric Bugaloo 2/18*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2013)

Hahaha...

We'll see.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

As per usual I'm very interested in the sony handheld (because, like Tim Allen, I love power), but I've been holding out on it due to not being interested in the games available so far.

Hopefully by the time something comes out that I really want to play the Vita will be priced down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Dragon's Crown looks SO fucking good. Amazingly fucking good.



Thank God it's also coming to the PS3.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe we'll get a cross-buy.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dragon's Crown looks SO fucking good. Amazingly fucking good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God it's also coming to the PS3.



The link doesn't work for me but I know about dragons crown.

It reminds me a LOT of DND Tower of Doom and Shadows over Mystara. That's a good thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Maybe we'll get a cross-buy.



Cross-buy is a great idea on paper imo, but it's surely not helping the sales of the Vita when you can just play the superior version on the PS3. The Vita needs its own system sellers.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> The link doesn't work for me but I know about dragons crown.
> 
> It reminds me a LOT of DND Tower of Doom and Shadows over Mystara. That's a good thing.



It should remind you of Maramusa and Odin's Sphere, because it looks almost exactly like those titles.



Death-kun said:


> Cross-buy is a great idea on paper imo, but it's surely not helping the sales of the Vita when you can just play the superior version on the PS3. The Vita needs its own system sellers.



Yeah.

However, I spend a lot of time away from my home and on shorter trips I don't bring much aside from a laptop, so if I could get Dragon's Crown on PS3 and Vita, I'd love to so I could play while I'm away.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Both vita models will be priced at ?19,980 starting on Feb 28th
> Free week of PS+ (valid between 2/28-3/18)
> New Vita Color: Ice Silver out 2/28 (There is a PSO2 bundle too)
> Toukiden (PSV/PSP) has cross platform play (Demo in April/ Game out in Summer)
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

"We can't have MH on the Vita, so we'll make all these MH clones."


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2013)

I think 'Monster Hunter clone' is approaching 'Doom clone' territory.

Sooner or later it will just be the norm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> It reminds me a LOT of DND Tower of Doom and Shadows over Mystara. That's a good thing.



Heh, campe?o. Esse gosto de qualidade.

I recently played both with my girlfriend and Shadows over Mystara is still my favorite sidescroller ever. Nothing like beating waves of barely dressed purple ninja gay elves with your lighting sword alongside a delicious brown thief with an exposed and strangely attractive muscular set of abs.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It should remind you of Maramusa and Odin's Sphere, because it looks almost exactly like those titles.



I can see where he's coming from. Multiplayer focused 2D sidescroller set in a high fantasy setting with chiseled manly men and sexy skanks fighting giant dragons and other monsters. Muramasa and Odin sphere share the same artsyle but they seem to be very different games at the end of the day.

Speaking of which, the improved version of Muramasa with extra content being Vita exclusive c'est le bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V44wra_jQzE[/YOUTUBE]

SPLOOSH.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Jul 25, 2013)

So I tried remote playing Shadow of the Colossus on my Vita...and I was severely disappointed.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2013)

YOU GUYS HOTLINE MIAMI WAS MADE FOR THIS THING IT IS SO MUCH FUN.

Now just give me FTL and Rogue Legacy VITA editions and I will be lost forever.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2013)

Right now I'm on my 3DS solely for SMT IV, but I'll be back for Dragon's Crown.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2013)

*and then suddenly NEWS!!!*



Coming out in Japan next month. No confirmed US release yet.

------------------------------------------



100 bucks. Streams PS Vita games directly to your TV that you can then play with your Dualshock. Will eventually get an update that allows for streaming PS4 games.



			
				 Source said:
			
		

> Sony will release PlayStation Vita TV, a small, inexpensive television game console, at the end of the year in Japan, it said Monday.
> 
> The new console is, roughly speaking, identical to the hardware from Sony?s handheld PlayStation Vita game machine, but in a tiny (6.4cm x 10.5cm) white box that connects to your television. Players use the PlayStation 3′s Dual Shock 3 controller to play games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 9, 2013)

The problem of the Vita for me is the lack of must have games. And many games, some of the best Vita games, aren't even playable on that thing at the moment.. .-.
At whom is this targeted?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 9, 2013)

People that want to play PSP or PSOne games but don't have a PSP or Vita already.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 10, 2013)

I might check that Vita TV out just for the lulz.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2013)

I would buy a Vita TV if this comes out to the West!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Monster Hunter FRONTIER G coming to Vita*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2013)

The MMO? 

Wow, it's fucking nothing.

Now the Gravity Rush tease, on the other hand...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2013)

Not only is it the MMO, the one not made by the Monster Hunter team, the one that's massively P2W, and the one that's basically a bunch of poorly used assets from Gen 2, it's not even going to come to America.

Can't contain my excited there, nope.

It's almost cruel, and I think Capcom knows this.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 19, 2013)

It's a cruel joke with the Vita as the punch line.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

Frontier will never come to America.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 19, 2013)

I always wanted to get the vita. But seeing as how a newer model is being released I could always wait for this one. provided it's even released stateside in the first place.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 19, 2013)

*GRAVITY RUSH 2 TRAILER!!!*   

[YOUTUBE]QlMbfOA1zxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2013)

For those with a vita or PSP, Valhalla knights is free on PSN. No PS+ subscription required. 

They are probably trying to promote the series with Valhalla Knights 3 coming out.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2013)

I must admit, I didn't really intend to buy Killzone Mercenary yet. I really liked the beta but the Vita's track record with FPS games has been awful. Then Sony slapped me in the face and shouted "IT'S ON SALE FOR ?13.50 ON THE PSN STORE!", so I bought it. At best it's a steal. At worst I just spent ?13.50 on a glorified tech demo. Either way, I'm happy. Just means, on Christmas Day when I get my new memory card, I'll have Sonic All-Stars Racing, Killzone Mercenary and Blazblue: Continuum Shift Extend to put on it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2013)

KZ:M is solid.

Damn solid.

Decent campaign length, tight controls, good use of the touch pad.  It's many, many levels above the abortion that was Black Ops and the snoozefest of Resistance.  The multiplayer is surprisingly fun and intuitive; I played it while getting my oil changed and it was fantastic.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 22, 2013)

> A Las Vegas woman was tied to a chair for six hours, had her head shaved and was forced to take pills and drink alcoholic drinks while *her captors demanded a PSP as ransom*, according to local news reports yesterday. Both suspects are still at large.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2013)

They probably wanted a PS4


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2013)

Nakor said:


> For those with a vita or PSP, Valhalla knights is free on PSN.



Thanks but no thanks. I pirated that when it came out and deleted it within 5 minutes.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2013)

Just bought Persona 4: Golden, Muramasa Rebirth Collectors Edition, Soul Sacrifice (free on PSN) and a 16GB memory card. Looks like I'll finally be busting out my Vita again after like a year of it just sitting on my headboard.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice, let me know how good soul sacrifice is. 

How many other people have vitas here?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> KZ:M is solid.
> 
> Damn solid.
> 
> Decent campaign length, tight controls, good use of the touch pad.  It's many, many levels above the abortion that was Black Ops and the snoozefest of Resistance.  The multiplayer is surprisingly fun and intuitive; I played it while getting my oil changed and it was fantastic.



i been tryna tell people killzone merc is nice they don't believe me because _"its a shooter on a handheld"_, smh


----------



## lathia (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been scouting a 32g memory card for this baby for a minute. I missed the $40USD Gamestop special they had. Amazon had a $20 for 16g not that long ago... I should have jumped on that ship.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 24, 2013)

Gamestop is having an after Christmas sale on the 26th. The 16gb cards will be 19.99 and the 32gb cards will be 49.99.


----------



## lathia (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Blunt. Will definitely pick one up. I think I read somewhere Canadian Walmart is offering a cheaper 1 year PS+ membership.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Poor Vita. I hope it gets better with time like the PSP did.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a vicious cycle of there not being big name games on the console, and the big name companies being weary of exploits that could cut into their profits. It's sad that it's such an under appreciated console; it could have at least been a decent contender to the 3DS if things had turned out well, but price point (and those of the peripherals) + mediocre library hurt it too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

We have a vita thread?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> We have a vita thread?



It was buried like 6 pages in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2014)

Just like the system itself


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Just like the system itself


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2014)

Gravity Rush is amazing

best game I've played in awhile portable or not

I have yet to try Persona 4 and Walking Dead for the vita

Killzone seems interesting in it's shooter mechanics for a touch portable


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2014)

Enjoying my PS3, PS4 with the PS+ service and I would love to add Vita into that mix. The major roadblock is the pricing on their memory cards. Dropped a couple of bucks on a 32GB SD memory card for my 3DS and I had plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2014)

32 is the only way to go.

It's an investment, but you can have so much more stuff on it that way, it's basically the only way to use the thing.  I have tons of PSP and PS1 games on there.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

Only way to get Vita memory cards is on Black Friday.

Got my 32gb card for $40 this year on BF. No fucking way was I gonna pay $100.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought my 3DS and Vita during Black Friday and Post Christmas sale

got the 32gb for 50 bucks instead of 80-100

they were selling 16gb sticks for only 20 bucks too

best time to get it


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been taking the PSVita games off of PSN+ when ever they put them on there, figure if I ever get a Vita it'd be nice to be able to access a large library off the bat.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 24, 2014)

I kinda hate Sony for being pricks to go as far as adding HDCP to the PSVita TV as well. 

I found the solution though.

And oh, 32GB sticks are the way to go but I feel like with games now being over 3GB like the new Sword Art Online game (although I have it physical) it may fill up real soon when I got to get some games digitally. (assuming that they will be the same size and I think the will).


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel like I wasted my money, sort of....cause I can always use it if I get an original PSVita.

But from recent tweets, it seems you can use an HDD for the PSVita. =O

Not sure but waiting for translations.

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2014)

Gonna be picking up my vita today from gamestop. Along with P4G.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Good choice, man.  Any other games you wanna pick up? There's a lot more stuff out now and stuff coming soon than there was when I bought my Vita.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2014)

Hmm, I wanna see about Hatsune Miku Project Diva f. I'm also all about JRPGs and I know a bunch of Neptunia games are coming for it but I'm not sure whats out right now.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Project Diva f is awesome. 

And the remake of the first Neptunia game is coming out this Summer, and Project Diva f 2nd is coming out this Fall. I know there's more, but I'm just not remembering right now.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

anyone play Thomas was Alone?

quirky little indie platformer that's surprisingly fun 

Muramasa Rebirth also pretty good 

got it on sale


----------



## Max Thunder (May 7, 2014)

The World said:


> anyone play Thomas was Alone?
> 
> quirky little indie platformer that's surprisingly fun
> 
> ...



Haven't tried Muramasa Rebirth yet but got it on Playstation Instant Game Collection this month.

I was so close to buying it too!

Anyway as for JRPGs on Vita I'd say YS memories of Celcetta is real good! Spent a good few weeks playing that!


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Hmm, I wanna see about Hatsune Miku Project Diva f. I'm also all about JRPGs and I know a bunch of Neptunia games are coming for it but I'm not sure whats out right now.



I found some anime-ish vita games on amazon

Demon Gaze



Conception II



Deception IV


AKIBAS  TRIP


Hyperdimension Neptunia PP



Mugen Souls Z



Mind Zero



BlazBlue Chrono Phantasma



Xblaze Code:Embryo



Ys: Memories of Celceta



Toukiden: The Age of Demons



and a remaster port of Disgaea 4


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

I'm also waiting on that remaster of Soul Sacrifice too

passed up the sale for it too


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

Soul Sacrifice Delta came out today.

I had every intention of buying it today, but then I found out it was digital only and I stopped caring.  I played the first one and enjoyed it, but  I don't feel like paying 36 dollars for the game again in a digital format, despite it being an actual upgrade from the first.  I also have enough to play as it is.

Gon' reserve dat Shinovi Versus, tho.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2014)

>tfw the Vita thread doesn't even get a bump during E3

If SE had announced that Type-0 HD was also coming out for Vita then maybe there'd be some activity.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

I expect Vita to get a bump once the Playstation TV is out, assuming a decent number of people buy it.  It's a phenomenal companion to the PS4 so I would expect it to sell well what with how cheap it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Vita Fans Are Pissed About Final Fantasy Type-0*


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a Vita fan, I'm pretty cool about it.  Course I own a PS4...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone here has Freedom Wars?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]REaUzHef9h4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]REaUzHef9h4[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, I saw that before.

I think what would really help the Vita is if devs/publishers would just fucking learn, you don't need to make the most beautiful game ever for it to sell well and be bought.  They don't need to have a crazy high budget for Vita games.  You can have it so some of that power doesn't get used, it's fine.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 19, 2014)

Vita sold only 15k through the whole month in America. Sony's lying as fuck with their "there is a HIGH demand for it" excuse. At this point stores theirselves presumably don't want to restock them.

Well R.I.P.
We can't wait for "Random Gaming Conference of 201X year" forever since it's launch.

Overpriced PS4 accessory now, it is.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll take it for what it is.

It's a niche Japanese gaming machine, and that looks like what it'll be.  I'm fine with that; I get tons of use out of my Vita, and since I have almost no interest in the AAA handheld games (or AAA in general, at least currently) the lack of them on the Vita is a non-issue.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 19, 2014)

That's not my concern, since I'm not an AAA player myself.
The problem is, even the Japanese games aren't anywhere as good as during the PSP days.

Not a single exclusive DBZ/Naruto/Yu-Gi-Oh or any other mainstream series hurts.

Digimon game in 2015 is definitely the best news for me but so far that's only it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2014)

Hurts what?

Sales?  Probably.

I don't play those games, though, so I'm don't particularly care if we get them or not, nor did I care during the PSP years.  Trails in the Sky, Freedom Wars and so on are what I'd be interested in, and that's what I'm getting, thankfully--and I already have Ys, P4: the Golden, Blazblue, Dragon's Crown, Muramasa, Demon Gaze, Tearaway, plus a slew of older PSP titles.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 19, 2014)

Hurts my hopes of a better-than-PSP-experience.

Yes, everyone has different tastes.
PSP though managed to fulfill all of them. Vita has nothing for the likes of me, despite buying it at lauch since I had hopes it would go the PSP route. I don't care about random JRPGs/Ports and MH clones. 

Considering I have a Japanese 3DS, I can get the real deal with no problem at anytime too.

Vita turned out to be a big disappointment for me, and that would be it. Developers are turning away, Sony mostly has turned away, there is no reason I should be happy from purchasing it at full price. But oh well, it was my fault.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2014)

Just Musou clones, huh?  

It is what it is.  Do you not remember how unbelievably poor the PSPs library was at launch?  I do; I bought one.  The PSP has mad advantages over the Vita named Grand Theft Auto and Monster Hunter, which are what drove the sales in NA/Europe and Japan, respectively, and the Vita doesn't have that.

It has a great deal of ports, but those are fine for me (I'm away from home a lot), but it has a great deal of potential for JRPGs,whether you like them or not.  That's what drives it for me, but I researched that when I bought it--rather, before I did.


----------



## Izaya (Jul 28, 2014)

Hyped as fuck for this game pek


Anyone else getting it?


----------



## Simon (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm totally out of the loop when it comes to the Vita. I had no idea a Monster Hunter game was coming out for it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

It's too bad it's the MMO and not, you know, a real Monster Hunter game.  So it goes.

I still get a ton of use from my Vita, either way, so it's whatever for me.  I'm looking forward to Akiba's Trip and Freedom Wars.  I've also been enjoying Curry God way more than i should, because the game is unbearably cute but has a nice balance of ZHP/Guided Fate Paradox gameplay that makes it addicting.  Not quite as difficult as those two, but still enough.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 11, 2014)

I had (a free copy of) Akiba's Trip since Thursday but didn't open it since I was playing it PS3. By the looks of it they have separate trophy lists but I'm going to still sell it and rebuy it at some later point. The game is pretty good and while it may look repetitive and sometimes kinda easy (sometimes it's not), the different amount of weapons and how different they play, it's fun. 

Had Freedom Wars as well. Didin't finish it though...only played it for two hours.

Going to play Phantasy Star Nova (demo) now.

EDIT: NVM Doesn't work with the PS Vita TV.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2014)

I need to pick up Akiba's Trip.

I played an imported PS3 copy and it fun and hilarious, but I couldn't understand a lick of it, so I'm hoping the translation is good on this one.  Also waiting for Freedom Wars to be released in the West.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need to pick up Akiba's Trip.
> 
> I played an imported PS3 copy and it fun and hilarious, but I couldn't understand a lick of it, so I'm hoping the translation is good on this one.  Also waiting for Freedom Wars to be released in the West.



Yeah I have an imported copy but having it in English makes it much better, it's a pretty cool game. 

The translation is good and but the voice acting is subjective. (I'm a bit of a subs guy and I thought it was decent).


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm...

It's Xseed so it can be a toss up.  I may not be terribly fond of NIS anymore, but normally have alright dubbing.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2014)

I got Soul Sacrifice and Dragon's Crown for free with PS+ 

Can't believe I bought Muramasa a month before it became free too 

At least I got it at 50% discount


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

But you want to play Soul Sacrifice: Delta, because it's better.


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2014)

I might wait for that to become free too


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, Delta is just an expansion but still.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

Not really.

Delta is quite a bit more, and it includes the full game.  New content, all the original DLC plus visual upgrades; I'd call that much more than just an expansion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not really.
> 
> Delta is quite a bit more, and it includes the full game.  New content, all the original DLC plus visual upgrades; I'd call that much more than just an expansion.



Seems to me you just described an expansion. And there's nothing really wrong with that.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

Obviously it expands the game; I mean that Delta comes with the full game itself.

It's closer to a Game of the Year edition.

I guess.


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Vita getting themes


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

Well that's been long overdue


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2014)

Im selling a black vita 1000 if anyone wants it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2014)

Kind of tempted to buy a used Vita (saves a lot of money, especially with memcard and games included), there are a few offers in my area (Sorry Razr).

I've been paying for PS+ and sweeping the free games for a year now so I have whatever was included during that time.
My main focus would be on games like Muramasa Rebirth, Dragon's Crown, Virtue's Last Reward, possibly Dangan Ronpa 1 and 2, and whatever turns out to be comparatively cheap to acquire / is included in the used package. Mostly racing and fighting stuff I guess, as well as what seems interesting from my other PS+ acquirations or on sales. Maybe stuff from the online PSP library. Not really interested much in typical JRPGs though.

Would that be worth it at this point of the console's lifetime? I'll probably get a PS4 in the future, so remote features, if Sony doesn't stop caring completely, might be nice to have. I'll probably get more than enough use out of the few games that interest me - I was happy with my DS although I only played around 10 games on it.

However, it is kind of worrying that the console is basically a "reluctant port machine" by now, and I'm not particularly a mobile gamer out of necessity. I'd just be playing in bed/on the couch for the most part.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

Dragon's Crown is legit as fuck. How much are they asking for the Vita?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2014)

Varies;

I'm looking at three offers with a 16 GB memcard each:

1. Has the games F1 2011 (interests me), Virtua Tennis, Fifa, Call of Duty, Killzone, Gravity Rush (irrelevant), Resistance and Mortal Kombat. A nice starting point I guess.
180€.

2. Has the games Motorstorm RC, Patapon 2, MGS 2 (irrelevant), Castle Storm, MH Freedom Unite, BUT all of those are on the memcard it seems.
120€.

3. Has the games Uncharted (irrelevant), Unit 13, Ridge Racer, Need for Speed, LBP.
150€.

There are a few similar offers but those are the general range I'm looking at right now. Nice offers including a 32GB card are sadly too far away to be viable. I want to check that shit in person.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

go for number 2

all those games are irrelevant except for the ones you can get for free like Uncharted and Gravity Rush

Killzone is good but I waited for a deal with that and you probably can too 

MH sounds like fun too

you probably should just buy the cheapest one you see(with pics of course to see if it's all beat up or what not and see if the vendor is reliable)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2014)

Of course, another question is whether to aim for the LCD or OLED version.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

From what I've heard the OLED is still better, but others say the LCD difference is negligible

so I say go with whichever one is cheaper


----------



## Enclave (Sep 4, 2014)

As I recall the OLED has more accurate colours if that's important to you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2014)

I like the LCD better than the OLED, the build quality is better in terms of interface, OLED is way sharper though. However that in return gives it some burn in reduction and I play at night frequently so that stuff is extremely visible.

The problem with the vita is its impossible to find.  Retailers dont carry it anymore and if they do its the borderlands bundle which is the LED

I imported mine from Japan this is the one I have



the memory cards were cheap too surprisingly. Dont know how. anyway because I have the JP mem I can access japanese PSN


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 8, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> It's Xseed so it can be a toss up.  I may not be terribly fond of NIS anymore, but normally have alright dubbing.





IF you're still eh about buying it. (Sub to the guy; hes cool and deserves it) I saw it as one of those extreme JPN games, and I still think its meh, but after watching this I think I may get it when it becomes cheaper. Just wanna support the VN English market.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2014)

So I got the American version of Senran Kagura: Shinobi Versus


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2014)

So now that the PlayStation TV or rather tha PS Vita TV accepts American accounts, I can play plenty of my PS+ titles. 

Loving it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> So I got the American version of Senran Kagura: Shinobi Versus



How is it?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> How is it?



Pretty fun. Action-packed with cuteness combined.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm going to be playing that while my wife plays The Evil Within on Tuesday.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2014)

Seriously. 

The selecting of clothes is laughable in a good way. Have fun pervs.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2014)

The game's great.

Obviously there's an immeasurable heaping of 'muh fanservice' but it's still a really fun game with a shit ton of content and unlockables, plus multiplayer and all that jazz.  I'm having a blast.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

how do you look at your wife with a straight face while playing that trash?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2014)

She loves it.

She was looking at the booklet in the car on the way home.

deal w/ it, nerd :glasses


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 23, 2014)

Source

Will probably sell my PlayStation TV (White PS Vita TV) and get this. I can easily sell it for 120 so I can cover most of not all of the cost, except for shipping.

And I been meaning to get a regular (white) PS Vita, so I can definitely dig this.

EDIT: Then again, I always change my opinion about limited editions. Example, I canceled my order for the COD Xbox One cause I realized it was really ugly and went with the Sunset Overdrive bundle. Like looking at it, I'm kind of getting second thoughts...I kinda like it and at the same time I don't. Weird.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there a 'hold function' on Vita? My PSP Go (lel) has one and is my #1 music platform when being out in the wild for precisely that reason (and cuz it's smaller but can't do anything about that)

So, does the function I seek exist on the Vita?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2014)

There's so many games I want on Vita right now, but most of them are RPGs and none of them are on sale and I simply don't have the time to play all of them.  But I am waiting for some good discounts and maybe a B2G1 sale so I can grab a bunch.

I want:

Hatsune Miku Project Diva f 2nd
Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus
Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 (and 2)
Mind Zero
Demon Gaze
Tales of Hearts R
Freedom Wars

I would've gotten SAO: Hollow Fragment if it weren't for the fucking terrible localization.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3U7LYk0woH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2014)

My little sister got me a Vita Bundle for Christmas. Also bough a 32GB memory card. 




Now to figure out what games to get...


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats Kira

And Merry Christmas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> My little sister got me a Vita Bundle for Christmas. Also bough a 32GB memory card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tearaway?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 25, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

